# Sticky  Motorway openings around the world



## Verso

Let's post every motorway/freeway- and expressway opening that happens in the world in this thread. But keep it simple, just basic information, no pictures please (you can see them in their respective threads).

So, yesterday (UTC) they opened the Polish A2 motorway between Nowy Tomyśl and the German border, as well as a motorway in Bosnia and Herzegovina/Republic of Srpska between Banja Luka and the Croatian border. :cheers:

*****

rules: 

No photos
No discussion

Openings to be reported in this thread;

* full standard motorways or local equivalent
* two-lane expressways that are part of the main network (i.e. droga ekspresowa, supercarreteras or Japanese two-lane expressways)
* second carriageway openings 
* motorway-standard roads not part of the main network (i.e. Voie express, Gelbe Autobahn, Superstrada, etc.)

If you want to discuss opening events, click the multi-quote button next to the regular quote button and post it in the revelant thread.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

30.11.2011.

*where*: Republika Srpska
*length*: 26km
*designation*: E661

*map*:










more infos and photos Serbian thread 

12.11.2011.

*where*: Serbia
*length*: 38km
*section*: Vrbnica - Suva Reka
*designation*: E851

*map*:
not precise 









more infos and photos Serbian thread


----------



## shpirtkosova

Republic of Kosovo - Republika e Kosovës (First Section of 38km Opened 13/11/2011 - Expected to fully finish by 2013 total of 118km) 

R7 Motorway from Prishtinë to Kosovo - Albania border in Vërmicë


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I changed the scope of this topic to the world to keep H & A from getting to euro-centric.

*1 December 2011*

2 kilometers of E20 fly-overs in Göteborg, Sweden.

*29 November 2011:*

37 kilometers of A1 in Algeria between Larbaâtache and Lakhdaria, east of Algiers.

*28 November 2011:*

5 kilometers of Vysočanská radiála in Prague, Czech Republic

*28 November 2011:*

8 kilometers of S11 west of Poznań, Poland

*27 November 2011:*

96 kilometers of the Southern Expressway, also known as E01 in Sri Lanka, the country's first limited-access highway.


----------



## crazyknightsfan

*29 November 2011* - Ballina Bypass, Stage 2, opened to traffic on the Pacific Highway south of Brisbane, Australia


----------



## aghiles11

*16 November 2011*

2nd South Algiers bypass  61 km


*02 November 2011*

24 km of BOUS ISMAÏL - CHERCHELL Expressway, Algeria


----------



## Nordic20T

*25 November 2011*

2.1 km Moutier bypass, Transjurane A16, Switzerland


----------



## maxam

*1 December *

105,9 km of A2 between Świecko and Nowy Tomyśl, Poland


----------



## shpirtkosova

ChrisZwolle, I think we already had a similar tyread to this prompting members to post historic pictures of their motorways.


----------



## g.spinoza

Posting historic pictures of old motorways and opening dates of very recent ones does not seem very similar to me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*2 December 2011*

Autovía C-15 in Catalonia, Spain, between Vilanova i la Geltrú and Vilafranca del Penedès, 13 kilometers.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20...iagonal-c-15-entra-servicio-este-viernes.html


----------



## essendon bombers

A sprinkling of motorway information from Down Under:

Hume Hwy (A31) NSW, Tarcutta and Woomargama Bypasses opened during November 2011

Pacifc Hwy (A1) NSW Eungai-Fredrickton section, 26km duplication, to start 2012

Hunter Expressway NSW, Newcastle-Branxton, 40km new freeway, to open 2013

Brisbane Queensland, Mains/Kessels Rds, major suburban intersection upgrade to start Jan 2012 (not a freeway technically but near enough to Pacifc Mwy)

Sydenham Victoria, Calder Fwy (M79)/Kings Rd intersection upgrade to open before Christmas

Geelong Ring Road (M1 west) Victoria, Stage 4A, 2km new freeway, opening very soon

Goulburn Valley Fwy (M39) Victoria, Nagambie Bypass, 3 km northern section, opened 29 November, the main section of the bypass to open during 2012


----------



## ChrisZwolle

United Arab Emirates:

3 December 2011:

40 kilometer long new motorway linking Sharjah - Kalba Road to Fujairah.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86312621&postcount=123


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*6 December 2011:*

A29 Germany. 3 kilometers in northern Wilhelmshaven.


----------



## italystf

05-12-11
New section (7km) of the E78\SS223 (blue expressway) between Bagnaia and San Salvatore a Pilli, province of Siena, region Tuscany, part of the future Grosseto - Fano expressway.

10-11-12
First section (3km) of the Caltanissetta - Agrigento expressway (SS640), near favara, province of Agrigento.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*8 December 2011*

Opening Triangle Expressway in North Carolina near Durham/Raleigh. First modern-era turnpike in the state.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Expressway


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> *8 December 2011*
> 
> Opening Triangle Expressway in North Carolina near Durham/Raleigh. First modern-era turnpike in the state.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Expressway


Where was NC 147 originally planned to go southwest of I-40 there?

Mike


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Contorno de Betim - Minas gerais state

29 November 2011

Photo http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-S9wJqJmA4...lTjEiw/s640/AUTOPISTAFERNAODIAS-OHLBRASIL.jpg


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ It is not an opening! It is u/c.


----------



## xrtn2

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ It is not an opening! It is u/c.


Not, the image is old.


----------



## bogdymol

It's official: A1 Arad - Timisoara (32 km - full profile) and A1 Arad bypass (12 km - half profile) were opened this morning in Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

17 december 2011:

S74 Kielce - Cedzyna, Poland. 7 kilometers 2x2.


----------



## Luki_SL

16 December 2011 : expressway S3 Miękowo bypass (2+2)- 4,1 km
17 December 2011 : expressway S74 Kielce - Cedzyna (2+2)- 6,9km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

18 December 2011:

2 km of Primærrute 17 (Frederikssund Motorway) in Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## bogdymol

_@Chris and/or Verso:_ I have a proposal. Can you edit the first post in such a way that all opening will be stated there, under the following format:



> [country A]
> - 1 December 2011: motorway A - B (Y km)
> - 15 December 20111: X bypass (Y km)
> etc..
> 
> [country B]
> ...


It would be easier to track all the openings. The rest of the users will continue to post the openings in this thread, and you will just have to edit a little bit the first post from time to time.


----------



## Verso

^^ Chris is free to do it.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You are too lazy to do it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's a bit too much to edit all the time. There are usually road openings every few days. So if you track the last page (20 posts), you can see all openings for about 1 - 1.5 months, providing there isn't too much discussion.


----------



## makaveli6

I think it would be nice to see a list of highway openings by date. I could even be up to it and edit everything if i had the possibilities to do that.


----------



## ABRob

2011-12-19, Germany:
The last 3.5 km Ilberstedt - A14 Bernburg of the 2+2 ("Gelbe Autobahn") B6n "Nordharzautobahn" have opened. Now all 94km between A14 and A395 are open.


----------



## CNGL

December 20th:
A-38 Sueca-Sollana (Spain), almost 9 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M85 Enese, Hungary*



Atza said:


> M85 Enese bypass was inaugurated today
> 
> Raised speed main road, 2x2, 110 km/h, 7 km


News (Hungarian):
http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/Elkeszult_az_Eneset_elkerulo_ut


----------



## Luki_SL

21-12-2011 
S19 Expressway ring road of Kock and Wola Skromowska (1+1) - 7,8km (Poland)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

22-12-2011

A72 Niederfrohna - Rochlitz, 12 kilometers (Germany)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

22-12-2011

A1 Gliwice-Maciejów - Zabrze-Polnoc (North): 8,1 km (Poland)


----------



## rakcancer

22-12-2011

S6 Expressway - Nowogard bypass, 9km (Poland)


----------



## yaohua2000

*China, December 1–24, 2011*

December 1: 天津海滨大道 Tianjin Haibin Expressway, the Tianjin section of Bohai Rim Expressway; Length: *93 km*; 6 or 8 lanes

December 8: 西铜高速 Xi'an–Tongchuan Expressway; Length: *62 km*; 6 or 8 lanes

December 10: 津宁高速 Tianjin–Ninghe Expressway; Length: *48 km*; 6 lanes

December 12: 常州西绕城高速 Changzhou Western Ring Expressway; Length: *27 km*; 6 lanes

December 13: 泗许高速亳州段 Bozhou section of the Sihong–Xuchang Expressway, Bozhou; Length: *39 km*; 4 lanes

December 16: 永宁高速 Yongan–Ninghua Expressway; Length: *123 km*; 4 lanes

December 24: 崇启通道 Chongming–Qidong Bridge Expressway; Length: *52 km*; 6 lanes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ thanks, we need more updates like that


----------



## ChrisZwolle

yaohua2000 said:


> December 16: 永宁高速 Yongan–Ninghua Expressway; Length: *123 km*; 4 lanes


Is that the G72 Quanzhou–Nanning Expressway (Quannan Expressway) in Fujian and Jiangxi?


----------



## yaohua2000

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that the G72 Quanzhou–Nanning Expressway (Quannan Expressway) in Fujian and Jiangxi?


Yes. It is part of G72, in Fujian.


----------



## Surel

If Chine will keep its tempo from the previous year, we should see here post per day with 30 km of new motorways on average .


----------



## Perseus26

Surel said:


> If Chine will keep its tempo from the previous year, we should see here post per day with 30 km of new motorways on average .


Ditto. It's impressive how fast that Country is growing.


----------



## yaohua2000

*China: January 8–15, 2012*

January 9: 烟台港西港区疏港高速 Yantai Port Xigangqu Shugang Expressway; Length: *9.4 km*

January 9: 烟台港莱州港区疏港高速 Yantai Port Laizhougangqu Shugang Expressway; Length: *16.0 km*


----------



## DiggerD21

Who is the building company of those chinese highways? Is it Covec? Because in Poland they didn't manage to fulfil their contracts for some highways and, as far as I know didn't pay the polish hired companies punctually, or not at all.


----------



## yaohua2000

DiggerD21 said:


> Who is the building company of those chinese highways? Is it Covec? Because in Poland they didn't manage to fulfil their contracts for some highways and, as far as I know didn't pay the polish hired companies punctually, or not at all.


See the first post of the thread, "no discussion". Thanks!


----------



## alserrod

A-21 at Navarra (Spain) besides Aragon was not opened on 1st January as indicated in several newspapers ... but it was opened yesterday


----------



## g.spinoza

First half of Italian "A21 raccordo", better known as "Corda Molle", 17km from Fenili Belasi to Montichiari (province of Brescia), opened yesterday February 3rd.
http://www.stradeanas.it/index.php?/news/dettaglio/id/2256/page/3

Second half should open at the end of 2013.


----------



## spacetweek

Perseus26 said:


> Ditto. It's impressive how fast that Country is growing.


Impressive? I've never seen anything like it! Can any country in the world claim to open 30 km of motorways a day.

While the US Interstate Highway system (65,000 km) was under construction from 1957 to 1991, they averaged only 5.2 km per day.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The U.S. had only 200 million people in the 1960's while China has 6.5 times that amount of people to serve and tax.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*February 4*

11,9 kilometers of A-8 in Spain between Navia and Tapia in Asturias.

http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/es...autovia-entre-navia-y-tapia-de-casariego.html


----------



## mgk920

*(USA-NY) US 219 extension*

*2011-11-18*

A bit belated, but a 6.75 km extension of the US 219 freeway/motorway at Springville, NY, a short distance south-southeast of Buffalo in far western New York State, opened on Friday, 2011-11-18.

See:
http://www.wgrz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=95942&catid

Location:
http://binged.it/xXXsLz

:dance:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*13 February 2012*

MU-31, Murcia, Spain

5 kilometers.

http://www.europapress.es/murcia/no...as-arterias-mayor-fluidez-20120213191613.html

Google Maps link


----------



## Luki_SL

*20 February 2012 *

A33, Cuneo to Sant'Albano Stura - 13 km
http://www.targatocn.it/2012/02/17/...ova-tratta-dellautostrada-a33-asti-cuneo.html


----------



## MajKeR_

yaohua2000 said:


> See the first post of the thread, "no discussion". Thanks!


This rule is already unkept and case is interesting.


----------



## spacetweek

I've created a map  that animates over time the development of the major roads in Ireland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*31 March 2012*

Opening of the 26 kilometer Sønderborgmotorvejen (Primary Route 8) in southern Denmark (E45/Kliplev - Sønderborg).

*1 April 2012*

Opening of 118 kilometers of the G75 Lanhai Expressway in China between Langzhong and Guangyuan in Sichuan province


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*6 April 2012*

The northern 5 mile extension of the 183A Toll Road in the Austin, Texas area opens to traffic. It bypasses the suburb of Leander.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/183A_Toll_Road


----------



## yaohua2000

*China: January 16–April 15, 2012*

January 16: 绩黄高速 Jixi–Huangshan Expressway; Length: *24.6 km*

January 18: 广深沿江高速广州至虎门威远段 Guangzhou–Shenzhen Yanjiang Expressway, Guangzhou to Humen Weiyuan Section; Length: *41.0 km*

January 19: 三亚绕城高速 Sanya Raocheng Expressway; Length: *30.5 km*

February 17: 广南高速苍溪互通线 Guangyuan–Nanchong Expressway Cangxi Interconnect; Length: *0.9 km*

February 20: 喀叶高速 Kashgar–Kargilik Expressway; Length: *230 km*

March 5: 福州绕城高速闽侯段 Fuzhou Raocheng Expressway Minhou Section; Length: *13.0 km*

March 7: 平阳高速 Taiyuan–Yangquan Expressway; Length: *124.2 km*

March 31: 吉茶高速暨矮寨特大悬索桥 Jishou–Chadong Expressway and Aizhai Bridge; Length: *64.6 km*

April 13: 达陕高速 Dazhou–Wanyuan Expressway; Length: *143.2 km*


----------



## bogdymol

*14 April 2012
*
Japan: shin-Tomei - 162 km


----------



## g.spinoza

*16th April 2012*

Italy-Sicily: Expressway SS640 Agrigento-Caltanissetta, 9.5 km total in several different stretches between Agrigento and Canicattì.


----------



## arnau_Vic

miliar said:


> Works on several *Spanish *highway sections have finished during this week:
> 
> Cantabrian Highway (A-8). Section: Lourenzá - Mondoñedo (3,5 km). (A-8)
> 
> Mediterranean Motorway (AP-7). Third lane on sections: Maçanet - Fornells (18,7 km), Vilademuls - Figueres South (17,3 km) y Figueres South - La Jonquera (22,3 km) and fourth lane on the section Fornells - Vilademuls (Girona By-pass) (19,7 km). (AP-7)
> 
> Santander Urban Ring Road. Section: La Marga - Albericia (1,5 km). (Santander)
> 
> Some pictures are available on a local newspaper website. (Pictures)
> 
> Regional Highway Navalmoral de la Mata - Portugal (EX-A1). Sections Coria - Moraleja East (10,3 km) and Moraleja East - Moraleja West (5,3 km). (EX-A1)
> 
> Cantabrian Motorway (AP-8). New Gerediaga Junction and third lane on the section Gerediaga - Iurreta (4,7 km). (AP-8)
> 
> Regards.



:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-40, Spain*

*June 29*

A 12.2 kilometer section of A-40 opened to traffic between Villarrubio de Santiago and Santa Cruz de la Zarza in Castilla-La Mancha. This completes the A-40 between Ocaña and Cuenca.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...FICINA_DE_PRENSA/CONVOCATORIAS/120628-01c.htm


----------



## Chilio

July 1
Bulgaria, A1 Trakiya - LOT2 - 32 км

Right at this moment is the opening ceremony of the stretch between Stara Zagora and Nova Zagora. During the inauguration LOT3 (36 км) was announced to be opening in 12 days.


----------



## svt11

How long it takes for one road to be updated in Google Maps?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-22, Spain*

*July 6, 2012*

A 10 kilometer section of A-22 around Almacelles opens to traffic today.

*A1, Germany*

A 3 kilometer section of A1 around Heiligenhafen opens to traffic today.


----------



## CNGL

^^ I was about to post the A-22 opening now.

And also today, not a motorway but a looooooooooooong awaited link, N-260 between Fiscal and Sabiñánigo opens after 9 years of works.


----------



## mgk920

*(USA) WI 26 bypass - Watertwon, WI*

The WI 26 Watertown, WI USA bypass freeway opened this morning, 2012-07-06, approx 12 km.

http://www.wdtimes.com/news/local/article_d52c22da-c6c0-11e1-ab01-001a4bcf887a.html

http://dot.wisconsin.gov/projects/wis26corridor/exp-segment7.htm

http://binged.it/N0uEnf

:dance:

Mike


----------



## alserrod

CNGL said:


> And also today, not a motorway but a looooooooooooong awaited link, N-260 between Fiscal and Sabiñánigo opens after 9 years of works.


Not 9 but at least 12 years on works for a 23 km strech with two tunnels. It is not a motorway but a 1x1 with 100 km/h in the Pyrenees in the N-260 at Spain


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5 Jingkun Expressway, China*

*July 6*

A 72 kilometer new alignment of the G5 Expressway in China opened in Shanxi province on July 6th, bypassing the city of Taiyuan and creating a new alignment for it. The old route will remain G20. Both routes previously ran concurrent in the Taiyuan area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G75 Lanhai Expressway + G78 Shankun Expressway, China*

*July 9*

An approximately 90 kilometer section of G75 and a 90 kilometer section of G78 opened to traffic on July 9th, between Yizhou and the border with Guizhou province. The G75 runs north-south, the G78 runs east west.


----------



## LG_

*12.07.2012 
A1, Bulgaria*

LOT 3 of Trakiya motorway - from Nova Zagora to Yambol; The 34,3 km kilometer section (from km 241+900 till km 276+200) opens to traffic today. :cheers:


----------



## Arbenit

*Kosovo, R7 Motorway, July 13, 2012*

Section 4b, 4.5 km long, of the Motorway R7, between Sllapuzhan and Qafa e Duhlës (Duhla Pass) is opened today. Primeminister of Republic of Kosova was in opening ceremony.

Now, in total, R7 motorway in Kosovo has completed 43 km.

http://www.rtklive.com/?cid=1&newsI...0#@jg*1TNFT([email protected][email protected][email protected]

MAP:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Taiyuan - Gujiao Expressway, Shanxi, China*

*July 12, 2012*

The new, 23-kilometer Taiyuan - Gujiao Expressway opened to traffic in Shanxi, China. It includes the 13.6 kilometer, twin-tube Xishan Tunnel.


----------



## ufonut

Poland:

9.5 km of S14 (bypass of Pabianice near Lodz).


----------



## BNX

Bosnia and Herzegovina: 

Mahovljani interchange (1,6km) on E-661, between Banja Luka and Gradiška, open for traffic on 15.07.2012. 



klamzi! said:


> Srna/foto:Nezavisne


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*PA-43 Mon-Fayette Expressway*

*July 16th, 2012*

A missing link of the Mon-Fayette Expressway in Pennsylvania opened to traffic today at Brownsville. It includes a large bridge across the Monongahela River.


----------



## bogdymol

July 19th, 2012, *Romania*:

*A3 Bucharest - Ploiesti, 55 km*; full profile; temporary speed limit of 100 km/h until the completion of works; Snagov exit closed until next week

*A2 Cernavoda - Medgidia, 32 km*; half-profile; temporary speed limit of 80 km/h until the completion of works (full profile);

*A2 Medgidia - Constanta; 20 km*; was opened half-profile; will be full-profile as of today with speed limit of 130 km/h

*A4 Constanta bypass, 10 km*


----------



## Verso

^^ All of them today?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes.


----------



## carlsjul

Sonderborg motorway open 31.03.2012
http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sønderborgmotorvejen


----------



## ufonut

Poland

S8 expressway between Bialystok and Jezewo was opened today.

Length 24.5 km


----------



## italystf

22.09.12
Italy
A31 Vicenza - Longare Montegaldella 6,5km


----------



## CNGL

*September 26th, 2012*

Almost 500 km of expressways opened on the Chinese province of Liaoning, including the G11 from Jilin border to Dandong, the G91 from Xinmin to Yingzhou, S10 Nanzamu-Jilin border, S13 Yonglin-Huanren and S19 Gaizhou-Zhuanghe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

170 kilometers of the Nenjiang - Jiagedaqi Expressway in Inner Mongolia also opened to traffic. It's visible on Google Earth imagery. I have no idea which number this one has. As far as I know Inner Mongolia has no S-numbers, but it's north of G10 and numbers lower than G10 are radials from Beijing, so it's likely not a national expressway with a G-number.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-8, Spain*

*September 28, 2012*

A 5.3 kilometer section of A-8 opened to traffic today in Asturias Principality, northern Spain between San Roque del Acebal and Llanes. 

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...RENSA/NOTICIAS1/2012/Septiembre/120928-01.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*China Expressways*

A number of expressway openings last weekend.

* Lianhuo Expressway (G30) - 27 September 2012

A 63 kilometer section of G30 opened in Xinjiang, near Turpan. The western city of Ürümqi is now connected to the Chinese expressway network.


* Yichun - Bei'an Expressway S? - 28 september 2012

A 163 kilometer new expressway opened in Heilongjiang from Yichun to Bei'an.


* Bei'an - Nenjiang Expressway S? - 28 september 2012

A 30 kilometer section of the future Bei'an - Nenjiang Expressway opened in Heilongjiang between Bei'an and Wudalianchi.


* Xiayang - Yongding Expressway S? - 28 september 2012

A 106 kilometer section of an unknown expressway (tentatively Xiayang - Yongding Expressway) opened in Fujian east of Longyang. 


* Guangkun Expressway (G80) - 29 september 2012

A 107 kilometer section of G80 opened in Yunnan, a north-south segment from Pengpu to Shilin. This completes G80 in Yunnan.


* Suide - Yulin Expressway S? - 29 september 2012

A 119 kilometer new expressway opened between the cities of Suide and Yulin northern Shaanxi. This connects G20 with G65 in a desert/steppe area.


* Baomao Expressway (G65) - 29 september

A 39 kilometer section of the G65 opened in western Hunan province between Fenghuang and Jishou.



Overall, 627 kilometers of expressway opened this weekend, in addition to the 760 kilometers opened earlier last week.


----------



## ufonut

Poland:

9 km expressway S7/S51 (bypass of Olsztynek)

11 km expressway S8 (bypass of Zambrow / Wisniewo)


----------



## spacetweek

ChrisZwolle said:


> Overall, 627 kilometers of expressway opened this weekend, in addition to the 760 kilometers opened earlier last week.


What a country. Where are you getting the information? Chinese threads?


----------



## binhai

^^http://tinyurl.com/chinaexpway


----------



## bogdymol

Romania, 3rd of October 2012: A1 Giarmata - Izvin (near Timisoara) - 8,9 km of new motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

Opening delayed because the politicians suckers don't have time to attend today.


----------



## spacetweek

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^http://tinyurl.com/chinaexpway


That is an incredible map!


----------



## ufonut

Poland:

2012-10-06 -> S8 expressway between Wroclaw and Olesnica.

Length: 22 km


----------



## CNGL

*October 9th, 2012.*

Chinese G1514 is opened to traffic in its full lenght. It runs for ca. 300 km from Ningde in Fujian province to Shangrao in Jiangxi province (Hence its name Ningshang expressway).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3015 Kuita Expressway, China*

*October 13, 2012*

A 135 kilometer section of the Kuita Expressway opened in Xinjiang, connecting Kuytun (G30) with Karamay.


----------



## DammianBB

October 16,2012
Poland
S8 expressway between Rawa Mazowiecka and Adamowice opened to traffic. Length 22km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 59, Kansas, USA*

*October 17, 2012*

A 11.1 mile stretch of new freeway opens to traffic today in Douglas County, Kansas. It begins at the Douglas / Franklin County line and runs north to the southern side of Lawrence, thereby linking Ottawa and Lawrence by freeway.


----------



## Le Clerk

ROMANIA:

Timisoara-Lugoj (LOT 1) - 9.5 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Please use actual names of where these openings occurred. You can't expect people to know where LOT 1 is.


----------



## CNGL

I suposse it is this one:



bogdymol said:


> Romania, 3rd of October 2012: A1 Giarmata - Izvin (near Timisoara) - 8,9 km of new motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Please use actual names of where these openings occurred. You can't expect people to know where LOT 1 is.


OK. :cheers:



CNGL said:


> I suposse it is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> bogdymol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romania, 3rd of October 2012: A1 Giarmata - Izvin (near Timisoara) - 8,9 km of new motorway
Click to expand...


That's correct! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*EX-A1, Spain*

*23 October 2012*

A 9.9 kilometer section of the EX-A1 opened to traffic between El Batán and Coria in Extremadura, west of Plasencia. This motorway was a missing link and completes EX-A1 between Navalmoral de la Mata and Moraleja.

The community government also announced the extension to Portugal will be scrapped for the moment.

EX-A1 is one of the longest community motorways in Spain. It stretches for nearly 100 kilometers.

http://www.gobex.es/salaprensa/view/press/press/detalle.php?id=6676


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 130 Toll, Texas, USA*

*October 24, 2012*

A 41-mile stretch of new toll road opens in Texas. It's State Highway 130 and runs from SH 45 south of Austin tot I-10 near Seguin, providing a long-distance bypass of the Austin metropolitan area. It's also the fastest road in the United States, with an 85 mph speed limit. 

This completes SH 130 after the first section opened in 2006. The entire route is 91 miles long.


----------



## spacetweek

ChrisZwolle said:


> *October 24, 2012*
> 
> A 41-mile stretch of new toll road opens in Texas. It's State Highway 130 and runs from SH 45 south of Austin tot I-10 near Seguin, providing a long-distance bypass of the Austin metropolitan area. It's also the fastest road in the United States, with an 85 mph speed limit.
> 
> This completes SH 130 after the first section opened in 2006. The entire route is 91 miles long.


Some parts of it are quite winding for 85 mph.


----------



## Luki_SL

*S8 [E67] expressway, Poland*

Poland S8 [E67] Piotrków Tryb. – Adamowice *84,0km* - this expressway was opened (in parts) in last days. This road was rebuilt from 2+2 road with one grade junctions to an expressway.


----------



## Tom 958

The closing link of  Sugarloaf Parkway linking GA 20 and GA 316 in Gwinnett County, GA opened on July 2, but eastbound only. I only discovered this when I Googled a route from my house to Charleston, SC. OT: Google Maps routed me through Greenville, SC. The route I'll be taking is supposedly two minutes longer but 43 miles shorter and avoids a $1.50 toll. :lol:


----------



## Luki_SL

*October 30, 2012*

A 8km section of S11 expressway Złotków-Rokietnica (western bypass of Poznań) was opened to traffic today. Road is open for cars <3,5t, till the last section of S11 expressway Rokietnica - Swadzim (S11/92 interchange) will be built.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-60, Spain*

*October 30, 2012*

A 7.3 kilometer section of A-60 opened to traffic near the city of León, Spain. It connects Puente Villarente with LE-30 near León and will relieve the N-601 of traffic, which carries 18.000 vehicles per day. This is the first real part of A-60 in Spain, although a single interchange was already open in Zaratán, a suburb of Valladolid.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...E_PRENSA/NOTICIAS1/2012/Octubre/121030-01.htm


----------



## Luki_SL

*A-1 Poland*

November 2, 2012

A1 motorway - *84km * Kowal - Stryków(A1/A2interchange)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*TN-840 Nashville, Tennessee, USA*

*November 2, 2012*

The last 14 mile section of State Route 840 around the southern side of the Nashville metropolitan area opened to traffic today. It runs through a mountainous area southwest of Nashville. SR-840 has been suggested as Interstate 840. 

http://news.tn.gov/node/9868


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S40 Changtong Expressway, China*

*28 October 2012*

The 194 kilometer long provincial Changtong Expressway opened in Jiangxi, China. It runs from Nanchang to Tonggu and may be extended west to Changsha in the future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-32, Spain*

*5 November 2012*

A 15.1 kilometer section of the A-32 autovía opened to traffic in northeastern Andalucía, stretching from Ibros to Úbeda. 

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...PRENSA/NOTICIAS1/2012/Noviembre/121105-01.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-40 + TO-21, Spain*

*6 November 2012*

A 22 kilometer section of A-40 between Torrijos and Toledo was inaugurated today. This was a missing link for about 4 years, and connects Toledo with A-5.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...PRENSA/NOTICIAS1/2012/Noviembre/121106-02.htm


----------



## sonar3344

Luki_SL said:


> November 2, 2012
> 
> A1 motorway - *84km * Kowal - Stryków(A1/A2interchange)


I think there is few days delay. Opening is set for 10.11.2012.


----------



## ufonut

Poland

November 8, 2012

S7 expressway Olszynek-Niedzica

Length: *31.3km*


----------



## Fortyfiver

*SH 130 Toll, Texas*

The curves are gentle enough to allow for a speed limit of 85 mph. A much greater, and apparently unforeseen, danger to drivers on SH 130 are groups of feral hogs which wander across the road. These are not true wild pigs, but escapees (or their descendents) from piggeries in the area. There have been some very messy accidents already. Fencing is incomplete, inadequate, and no obstacle to a determined hog.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A2, Kenya*

*November 9, 2012*

A 42 kilometer expressway opened in Kenya today, the country's first. The new expressway runs from Nairobi to Thika. It has been constructed by widening the existing 4-lane highway to 8 lanes, grade-separation and parallel roads.

http://sabahionline.com/en_GB/articles/hoa/articles/newsbriefs/2012/11/08/newsbrief-03


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A66, Germany*

*12 November 2012*

A 3.5 kilometer section of A66 opened between Neuhof-Nord and Fulda-Süd in the state of Hessen. This leaves just a 3 kilometer section through Neuhof to be opened in 2014. After that, A66 is continuous in eastern Hessen.


----------



## ufonut

Luki_SL said:


> November 2, 2012
> 
> A1 motorway - *84km * Kowal - Stryków(A1/A2interchange)


Instead of November 2nd it *opened today* (Nov 13th). 

10 day delay I can live with


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 24, Indiana*

*November 13, 2012*

A 10 mile stretch of freeway opened in northeastern Indiana. The US 24 was routed on a new freeway alignment between I-469 and Woodburn, near Fort Wayne. This completes the so-called "Fort to Port" route (Fort Wayne - Toledo / Detroit).


----------



## Aphelion

*Sweden*

November 16, 2012

E22 Hurva-Rolsberga, 5.5 km
E22 Hörby North-Linderöd, 10 km


----------



## mgk920

*I-69, Indiana USA*

A 108 km section of I-69, running between IN 68 near Eberfield, IN and US 231 near Crane, IN, is expected to open to traffic during the late afternoon on Monday, 2012-11-19.

www.tristate-media.com/pdclarion/article_bd7eece6-2faf-11e2-aaff-0019bb2963f4.html

Southwest end:
http://binged.it/UMJyxr

Northeast end:
http://binged.it/Qm4aRp

Area overview:
http://binged.it/RL0h5x

:dance:

Mike


----------



## g.spinoza

*A34 Italy*

Today, 22nd November, at 18:00 (6pm) two small sections of new A34 (former RA17) are going to open. First section is the junction between current carriageway and the exit ramp "Sant'Andrea", for vehicles coming from Villesse towards Gorizia. Second section is autostrada proper in the same spot.

Lengths are not shown anywhere...


----------



## Mark19

RN-21 Bulevar Monseñor romero, El Salvador /before called Blv Diego de Holguin
25 November 
3.9 km
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480291&page=98


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hokkaido Expressway, Japan*

*November 10, 2012*

A 10 kilometer section of the Hokkaido Expressway (道央自動車道) opened in far southern Hokkaido, Japan. It runs from Mori to Kayabe and is the southernmost expressway on the island of Hokkaido.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kamaishi Expressway, Japan*

*November 25, 2012*

A 24 kilometer section of the two-lane Kamaishi Expressway (釜石自動車道) opened in Iwate Prefecture, Japan. The new segment runs from Towa to Miyamora.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Serbia*

Mališevo motorway section, part of Priština - Albanian border motorway. 
From intersection Balnica with M9 (expressway Peć - Priština) to Dulje. 

map


----------



## Lum Lumi

*R7 Motorway, KOSOVO*

Sections *5 and 6 of the R7* (Route 7) motorway between the villages of Duhel and Gjergjice (where it connects with the M9 Prishtine - Peje 4-lane road) have been opened for traffic today. This motorway connects *Kosovo with Albania*, and shortens the travel time between the two countries. In total, *Kosovo* now has 60km of motorways. 

A map of the new sections: 










Works on Sections 7, 8, 9 continue next year reaching the capital city of Prishtina, and continuing north up to the village of Besi where the motorway will end.


----------



## spacetweek

Note that Bad Hafen and Lum Lumi's posts are referring to the exact same road.


----------



## spacetweek

ChrisZwolle said:


> *November 25, 2012*
> 
> A 24 kilometer section of the two-lane Kamaishi Expressway (釜石自動車道) opened in Iwate Prefecture, Japan. The new segment runs from Towa to Miyamora.


Chris, are you sure those village names are spelled right? I cannot find either of those towns anywhere in Iwate prefecture. Do you have a map of this expressway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's Miyamori. Tōwa is also known as Tsuchizawa. Unfortunately Japanese wikipedia uses names that are not found on all maps. Apparently the town of Tōwa was merged with another place in 2006.

Tōwa Post Office, Hanamaki, Iwate Prefecture, Japan << this should make you be able to find the town.


----------



## CNGL

spacetweek said:


> Note that Bad Hafen and Lum Lumi's posts are referring to the exact same road.


When I saw the first one with Serbia I expected someone would repost it again with Kosovo instead.

Anyway, to stay on topic, 62 km of G76 Xiarong expressway opened today in China, from Guizhou/Sichuan border to Xiyong. This completes the expressway in Sichuan. On the past week, they have opened the following streches too:

November 22nd: From G2 SW of Linyi to G3 S of Zaozhuang (89 km), from G18 in Yantai to S24 between Haiyang and Rushan (80 km, both in Shandong) and Henan S22 from Linzhou to Hebei/Henan/Shanxi tripoint (39 km)
November 25th: From G40 S of Taizhou to G42 NW of Changzhou (Jiangsu, 62 km). I'm sure the Southern half is S39.
November 27th: From G6 to S201, South of Qingtongxia (Ningxia, 22km).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> November 25th: From G40 S of Taizhou to G42 NW of Changzhou (Jiangsu, 62 km). I'm sure the Southern half is S39.


This expressway has the Second Yangtze Bridge at Yangzhong. It's a double suspension bridge, quite impressive.


----------



## ko7

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's Miyamori. Tōwa is also known as Tsuchizawa. Unfortunately Japanese wikipedia uses names that are not found on all maps. Apparently the town of Tōwa was merged with another place in 2006.
> 
> Tōwa Post Office, Hanamaki, Iwate Prefecture, Japan << this should make you be able to find the town.


You can see the motorway being built on the aerial photos...


----------



## ufonut

November 29th, 2012 

Poland

A4 highway from Szarow to Tarnow opened.

Length: *57 km*


----------



## Baiazid

This afeternon the motorway section Cernavoda - Medgidia 20.4 km opened as full profile motorway. It is the last section that completes the 204 km A2 motorway from Bucharest to Constanta.

The section opened at first as half profile on the 20th of July this year.

Also today the section Medgidia - Constanta was completed. It opened full profile in the summer of 2011, but it was still under construction (ground works, rest areas, crash barriers etc.). Today it became motorway.

A2 Bucharest - Constanta is now complete. The woks started back in 1983 and the first section of 16 km Fetesti - Cernavoda, include the 2 bridges across Danube opened at the end of 1986. The works discontinued from 1992 till 2002.

So the motorway is complete today, 29 years after ground break. :cheers:


----------



## ufonut

November 30th, 2012

Poland

S8 expressway from Olesnica to Sycow opened. 

Length: *25.1 km*


----------



## Luki_SL

*November 30th, 2012*
Poland: A1 motorway interchange Mszana-state border (Gorzyczki) - *11km *
Czech Republic: D1 motorway state border - interchange Bohumin - *6km*


----------



## rene1234

^^
Poland is doing a great work kay:


----------



## CNGL

More China:

29th November: S9 Chengma expressway Duwen section, Yingxiu to Wenchuan (Sichuan), 48 km.
30th November: S61 Yuelin expressway, SW of Henyang to SE of Linwu, and G76 Xiarong expressway (again), E of Ningyuan to Guangxi border (Both in Hunan). 203 km the former, 92 km the later.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 290, Manor Expressway, Austin, Texas, USA*

*December 1*

The first part of the Manor Expressway, a toll road, opens in the Austin, Texas area today. It's just over a mile long and includes a stack interchange with US 183 which will open gradually over the next week or so. 

The Manor Expressway will be completed in 2014, running to just east of SH 130 toll road.


----------



## cardu

today opens in Portugal 7 miles of A13-1 connection Condeixa (A1) to Penela.


----------



## italystf

cardu said:


> today opens in Portugal 7 miles of A13-1 connection Condeixa (A1) to Penela.


Did Portugal switch to the Imperial system?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Waikato Expressway, New Zealand*

*3 December 2012*

A 7.3 kilometer section of the Waikato Expressway opens around Te Rapa (near Hamilton).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hyderabad Outer Ring Road, India*

*3 December 2012*

The last 33 kilometer section of the Hyderabad Outer Ring Road opened to traffic today.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...ommissions-outer-ring-road/article4160890.ece


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A94, Germany*

*3 December 2012*

A 4.5 kilometer section of A94 opened today in southern Germany, stretching from Heldenstein to Ampfing. It was a duplication of the existing B12 and includes a short tunnel near Ampfing.


----------



## PascalPascal2010

ChrisZwolle said:


> *3 December 2012*
> 
> A 4.5 kilometer section of A94 opened today in southern Germany, stretching from Heldenstein to Ampfing. It was a duplication of the existing B12 and includes a short tunnel near Ampfing.


The motorway is still not opened. They are doing some kind of investigation on it. The whole traffic now goes through Ampfing and that causes big traffic jams, because the old B12 isn´t usable anymore.


----------



## Le Clerk

*4 December 2012*

Romania: 7.3 km of expressway linking Dacia plant to A1 near Pitesti.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A33, Germany*

*5 December 2012*

A 6.4 kilometer section of A33 in Bielefeld opened to traffic. It runs from B61 at Bielefeld-Zentrum to A2 at Kreuz Bielefeld.

Die A33 wächst: Nächster Abschnitt bei Bielefeld freigegeben


----------



## mgk920

*I-781 - Fort Drum, New York, USA*

I-781, approximately 7 km long, connecting the main gate of Fort Drum (USArmy) by US 11 with I-81 a short distance north of Watertown, NY, will open for traffic on the morning of Thursday, 2012-12-06.

http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20121205/NEWS09/712059721

Location:
http://binged.it/WK2duS

Mike


----------



## PovilD

*5 December 2012*

7,2 km of expressway opened in Lithuania. It bypasses Kairiai town near Šiauliai.

Location

Now you can go all the way from Šiauliai to Radviliskis by expressway :cheers:


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *5 December 2012*
> 
> A 6.4 kilometer section of A33 in Bielefeld opened to traffic. It runs from B61 at Bielefeld-Zentrum to A2 at Kreuz Bielefeld.
> 
> Die A33 wächst: Nächster Abschnitt bei Bielefeld freigegeben


Bielefeld doesn't exist! :troll:

8th December 2012: A new alignement for G40 between Yangzhou and Nanjing has opened to traffic. 76 km. Apparently the old expressway was substandard. It will remain as G328.


----------



## CNGL

And I figured out what is the expressway they opened on 5th December near Hefei: The new airport expressway, even if the airport isn't operative yet. 17,6 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45 Göteborg - Trollhättan, Sweden*

*7 - 10 December 2012*

Various segments of the E45 reconstruction between Göteborg and Trollhättan opened to traffic over the weekend. It was part of a nearly 60 kilometer reconstruction of the E45 to a 4-lane motorway.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...Nyheter/2012-12/Invigningsfest-i-dagarna-tre/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S97 Jiqi Expressway, China*

*12 December 2012*

A 41 kilometer section of the new Jiqi Expressway opened in Henan province, around the city of Yongcheng. It is part of a 606 kilometer expressway project from Jining, Shandong to Qimen, Anhui. Most of the route lies in Anhui province.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kochi Expressway, Japan*

*9 December 2012*

A 15 kilometer section of the Kochi Expressway on Shikoku Island opened to traffic on 9 December 2012, along the south coast between Nakatosa and Shimanto. It is initially a two-lane expressway, as is common in Japan in less densely populated areas.


----------



## mgk920

*I-49 - Missouri, USA*

Ongoing needed upgrades to US 71 in Missouri, USA, running from I-435/470 in Kansas City, MO southwards to Pineville, MO (just north of the Arkansas state line), about 290 km, are complete and the highway is now I-49.

http://www.nevadadailymail.com/story/1921387.html

http://modot.org/southwest/major_projects/I-49/I-49Conversion.htm

Location:
http://goo.gl/maps/WLb69

Mike


----------



## spacetweek

mgk920 said:


> http://www.nevadadailymail.com/story/1921387.html


Haha - I was confused why the state of Nevada would be reporting on an Arkansas highway project until I realised it was a newspaper for Nevada, MO


----------



## spacetweek

ChrisZwolle said:


> *9 December 2012*
> 
> A 15 kilometer section of the Kochi Expressway on Shikoku Island opened to traffic on 9 December 2012, along the south coast between Nakatosa and Shimanto. It is initially a two-lane expressway, as is common in Japan in less densely populated areas.


Just to clarify, that is Shimanto-cho and not Shimanto (which is a different city). The expressway section is between these two points.
I notice a tunnel is part of the project, I wonder if this is 2-lane aswell. To widen it would cost a lot.


----------



## ko7

spacetweek said:


> Just to clarify, that is Shimanto-cho and not Shimanto (which is a different city). The expressway section is between these two points.
> I notice a tunnel is part of the project, I wonder if this is 2-lane aswell. To widen it would cost a lot.


Thanks for the clarification. I spend some time trying to understand how 15km in this thread translates to 40km between Nakatosa and Shimanto. I even tried to read the Japanese Wikipedia using google translate. At least they had a link to a map of the project. 
To have two cities so close with similar name can be quit confusing.

As for the tunnel, I believe it is possible to built another tube parallel to the first one. That way if they want to widen the road you don't have any work to do in the existing tunnel (except for a few signalisation changes).


----------



## Snowlenin

*13 December 2012* 
7,1 km of expressway opened in Czech Republic from Rychaltice to Frýdek-Místek
http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Stavime-pro-v...i-a-frydkemmistkem-po-nove-rychlostni-silnici


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A5, Amsterdam, Netherlands*

*14 December 2012*

A 7 kilometer section of the A5 motorway near Amsterdam opened to traffic today. To be exact; from the Raasdorp Interchange with A9 to the Amsterdam-Westpoort exit. It will chiefly serve local traffic until the second leg to A10 opens to traffic in 2013.


----------



## cyruskafaiwu

*15 December 2012*

L'autoroute 30 expansion opened today from Les Cèdres to Châteauguay.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*15 December 2012*

A 9 kilometer section of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway opens between Sumiemachi and Nobeoka on the island of Kyushu in Japan.


----------



## General Huo

*Loudi-Xinhua Expressway*

*16 December 2012*
96.71 kilometer of the Loudi-Xinhua Expressway opens in the Hunan province of China. 

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2012/12/16/2848285.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G75 Lanhai Expressway, China*

*19 December 2012*

A 55 kilometer extension of the Lanhai Expressway opened in northern Sichuan, from Guangyuan to the border with Gansu.

This completes the construction of the Lanhai Expressway in Sichuan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G25 Changshen Expressway, China*

*18 December 2012*

A 107 kilometer stretch of G25 Changshen Expressway opened in Fujian province. It is the northernmost part of G25 in Fujian and this opening completes G25 in Fujian as well. It runs from G3 at Jian'ou to the border with Zhejiang near Songxi.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S32 Yongdeng Expressway, China*

*18 December 2012*

A 43 kilometer extension of the provincial expressway S32 opened in Henan province. It runs from Dongfeng north to Gongyi, west of Zhengzhou city.


----------



## JohnnyCX

Better late than never...

*10 December 2012*

A 21 km section of the Route CH1 between Antofagasta and Mejillones, belonging to "Autopistas de Antofagasta" (Antofagasta Expressways) concession, opened in Chile.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NC-540 Triangle Expressway*

*December 20*

A six mile segment of the Triangle Expressway (NC-540, future I-540) opens to traffic between Apex and Holly Springs. This completes the first leg of the Triangle Expressway along the western side of suburban Raleigh, North Carolina. In the future it will be a part of the I-540, the outer beltway of Raleigh, the capital city. 

http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/12/19/2555432/triangle-expressway-gives-more.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*CA-198 Freeway, United States*

*December 18*

An 11 mile ... 17 kilometer segment of California State Route 198 has been widened from two lanes to a four-lane freeway. The newly opened freeway runs from Hanford to CA-99 near Visalia, joining two pre-existing segments of the 198 freeway. The 198 freeway is now just over 40 miles long.


----------



## Le Clerk

*21 December 2012*

*Romania:*

15 km of motorway on A1 between Simeria-and Deva


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G6 Jingzang Expressway, China*

*21 December 2012*

A 37 kilometer stretch of the Jingzang Expressway (G6) opened in Qinghai, China, in the Hainan vicinity. This is one of the highest motorways in the world at approximately 3500 meters altitude. 

This means there is now a continuous 4-lane expressway from Beijing to the Tibetan Plateau.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Langzhou Expressway, China*

*22 December 2012*

A 67 kilometer extension of the Langzhou Expressway opened to traffic in Hebei, China. It runs from Yixian to Laiyuan. Number unknown.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute A50, Canada*

*17 December 2012*

A 24 kilometer missing link was officially inaugurated on Monday December 17 in Québec, Canada. It runs from Thurso to Notre-Dame-de-Bonsecours. According to French Wikipedia, this stretch was already open since late November. Most of it is a two-lane Autoroute.

http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2012/12/17/le-prolongement-de-lautoroute-50-a-ete-inaugure


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Various expressways in Hunan, China*

*23 December 2012*

No less than 8 expressways opened in Hunan, China today, totaling 832 kilometers of new expressway. 

* G55 Erguang Expressway: Guangdong border - Yongzhou: 145 km
* G65 Baomao Expressway: Huaihua - Fenghuang: 64 km
* G72 Quannan Expressway: Jiangxi border - Yanling: 31 km
* G76 Xiarong Expressway: Jiangxi border - Ningyuan: 210 km

Provincial expressways:

* S20 Changliu Expressway: Yong'an - Jiangxi border: 84 km
* S61 Yuelin Expressway: Jiangxin - G60 near Changsha: 75 km
* Hengyang - Nanyue Expressway: 51 km (plus branch to G4)
* Liling - Tongcheng Expressway: 172 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*22 December 2012*

A 13 kilometer section of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway (East Kyushu Expressway) opened to traffic in Japan, between Tsuno and Takanabe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G30 Lianhuo Expressway, China*

*25 December 2012*

A 25 kilometer new 8-lane alignment of G30 Lianhuo Expressway opened due west of Xi'an, Shaanxi. It replaces an older 4-lane route west of the Xi'an Ring Road. The old route was hard to widen in the Xianyang area, with many structures next to the expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S66 Hefen Expressway, Shanxi, China*

*25 December 2012*

An 83 kilometer new expressway opened in Shanxi. It is an extension of the existing S66 Hefen Expressway from G5 east to Zuoquan. It runs through a mountainous area. The new alignment is not yet visible in Google Earth imagery.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hangchang Expressway, China*

*December 26*

A 68 kilometer segment of the Hangchang Expressway opens to traffic in China. It is located in Zhejiang province in the east and links Hangzhou with Anji and the pre-existing part of the expressway to the G50 / Huyu Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*GC-1, Spain*

*25 March 2013*

A 6 kilometer segment of GC-1 opens to traffic on Gran Canaria island of Spain. It runs from Puerto Rico to Mogán, mostly in tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 153, South Korea*

*28 March 2013*

The new Expressway 153 opens to traffic in South Korea. The 53 kilometer toll road connects Pyeongtaek with Siheung, in the semi-urbanized area south of Seoul. It provides a fourth north-south route south of Seoul.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Matsue Expressway, Japan*

*30 March, 2013*

The remaining 49 kilometers of the Matsue Expressway opens to traffic on western Honshu. It's a two-lane expressway with a 70 km/h speed limit, like all two-lane Japanese expressways. It's almost 10 years to the day the first segment of the Matsue Expressway opened. 

Matsue Expressway:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ken-O Expressway, Japan*

*30 March, 2013*

A 10 kilometer segment of the Ken-O Expressway - the 300 kilometer Tokyo Outer Beltway - opens to traffic near Ebina, southwest of Tokyo. Much of the route follows the Sagami River. 

More stretches of the Ken-O Expressway will open in April 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Toll 49, Tyler, Texas, USA*

*March 29, 2013*

The western segment of the Toll Road Loop 49 opens to traffic around Tyler in northeast Texas. It is now a 26 mile (42 km) toll road around the western and southern side of Tyler. Loop 49 is initially built with only 2 lanes, but has space to expand to 4 lanes if traffic increases.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Route 1N, Peru*

*2 April, 2013*

A 29 kilometer Autopista opened to traffic in northern Peru, part of the Panamericana Norte (Route 1N) between Piura and Sullana.

http://www.rpp.com.pe/2013-04-02-hu...ciara-a-regiones-nortenas-noticia_581527.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S2 Chengdenan Expressway, Sichuan, China*

*31 March 2013*

A 12 kilometer extension of the Chengdenan Expressway in Sichuan province opened to traffic. It's the Bazhong bypass segment. It includes an interchange with S16 expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5 Jingkun Expressway, Yunnan, China*

*1 April 2013*

The southernmost 4 kilometers of the Jingkun Expressway opened to traffic in the city of Kunming. It links the Second and Third Ring Road and runs entirely on viaducts.


----------



## spacetweek

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 6 kilometer segment of GC-1 opens to traffic on Gran Canaria island of Spain. It runs from Puerto Rico to Mogán, mostly in tunnels.


I think the Fast and Furious 6 was filmed on this stretch.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Yutie Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*3 April 2013*

The 174 kilometer Yutie Expressway opened to traffic in southern China. It runs from Yulin to Tieshangang near the coast. There is some speculation that this expressway may be extended north for a total length of 715 kilometers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G72 Quannan Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*2 April 2013*

The last 53 kilometer segment of the Quannan Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi. It runs from Xing'an to the Guilin beltway. This completes G72's alignment in Guangxi.


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-300 São Paulo state Brazil*

A 10 kilometer segment opened to traffic in Porto Feliz.

http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=227365#0


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Yunhe - Jingning Expressway, Zhejiang, China*

*10 April 2013*

A 12 kilometer spur of the G25 Changshen Expressway opened in southern Zhejiang province. It links the G25 with the city of Jingning, hence the name of Yunhe - Jingning Expressway. The formal name and number is unknown. The new expressway contains several tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Liuqin Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*10 April 2013*

The Liuqin Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, southern China. It runs from the G72 (Quannan Expressway) at Liujing southward to Qingzhou at the coast. It runs more or less parallel to G75 (Lanhai Expressway) and serves as a shortcut from northern Guangxi to the coast. The new expressway has a length of 140 kilometers.


----------



## italystf

11-04-13
Italy
SS106 Sqillace - Borgia 5km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ken-O Expressway, Japan*

*14 April 2013*

A 5 kilometer segment of the Ken-O Expressway, the outer beltway of Tokyo, opens to traffic in the western suburbs of Chigasaki, Koza and Ebina. It runs on the east bank of the Sagami River. It's an extension of the segment that opened 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Wuyang Elevated Freeway, Taiwan*

*20 April 2013*

The second and largest stage of the Wuyang Elevated Freeway opens to traffic in Taiwan. It runs from Wugu near Taipei to Yangmei (hence, the name). 

While it is actually a widening of toll freeway 1, it runs entirely separate for all but 2 kilometers where it briefly touches ground level at Zhongli for merging traffic. The viaduct is usually advertised as being 40 kilometers long, but is in fact 35 + 12 kilometers long, the eastern segment being an extension of the older elevated structure through Taipei.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kyoto Outer Ring Road, Japan*

*21 April 2013*

A 9.8 kilometer segment of the Kyoto Outer Ring Road opened to traffic. It is an expressway along the western side of Kyoto and is a continuation from both the Keiji Bypass and the Kyoto - Tanba Road (also known as the Kyoto - Jukan Expressway), both are expressways. The Kyoto Outer Ring Road is mostly built on viaducts or in tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ken-O Expressway, Japan*

*27 April 2013*

A large 43 kilometer segment of the eastern part of the Ken-O Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. The Ken-O Expressway is the outer beltway of Tokyo with a planned length of 300 kilometers.

The red segment on this map indicates the segment opened:


----------



## mgk920

*I-49 - Texarkana, AR/TX USA*

An approximately 15 km section of AR 549 (future I-49) will open on Tuesday, 2013-04-30. This is the part from interchanges 35 to 43 in Arkansas, crossing I-30 and poking ever slightly into Texas around the northeast and north sides of the Texarkana area.

.pdf file of Arkansas state highway department announcement:

http://www.arkansashighways.com/news/2013/NR 13-120.pdf

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Freeway 2, Iran*

*28 april 2013*

*8 Ordibehesht 1392 SH*

The western bypass of Tabriz opened to traffic, which is part of the Freeway 2 from Tehran to Tabriz. The new segment is 15 kilometers long and is currently the westernmost extension of Freeway 2.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A71, Germany*

*29 April 2013*

The northernmost 18 kilometers of the A71 Autobahn opened to traffic today. It runs from the Südharz interchange at A38 near Sangerhausen to Heldrungen. Construction time was about 5 years. This leaves just one small gap near Sömmerda which will be completed late 2014.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*DK19, Rzeszów, Poland*

*29 April 2013*

A 4 kilometer segment of the DK19 opened to traffic at Rzeszów. It connects A4 and S19 with Rzeszów. Although it does not have motorway or expressway status, it is built to the usual motorway standards with 4 divided lanes and shoulders.


----------



## Chris80678

ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 April 2013*
> 
> A 4 kilometer segment of the DK19 opened to traffic at Rzeszów. It connects A4 and S19 with Rzeszów. Although it does not have motorway or expressway status, it is built to the usual motorway standards with 4 divided lanes and shoulders.


Is this part of the S19 between Swilcza (DK94) and the Rzeszów West interchange of the A4 motorway? A map would be useful


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A5 + A10 Amsterdam, Netherlands*

*13 May 2013*

The missing link of A5 and the second Coen Tunnel (A10) opened to traffic this morning. The newest part of A5 is an elevated motorway with a length of 3.3 kilometers. The new Coen Tunnel serves all traffic until the old tunnel is renovated in 2014. Which means no reduction of traffic congestion until then, as was widely expected.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*AR-549 (future I-49) Texarkana, Arkansas, USA*

*May 15, 2013*

A 9 mile stretch of new freeway opens to traffic near Texarkana, Arkansas. It's numbered as the Arkansas State Highway 549, but will be part of the future Interstate 49 that runs from New Orleans to Kansas City.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hefei Xinqiao Airport Expressway, China*

*10 May 2013*

The 18 kilometer Hefei Xinqiao Airport Expressway opened to traffic near Hefei, Anhui. It connects the new Xinqiao Airport with the city of Hefei. Strangely they decided not to connect it immediately to the ring road, but rather via G312, an urban arterial at this point. However, there is an interchange with the Hushan Expressway (G40) which allows access to the Hefei area expressway system. The new expressway has 2x3 lanes with a wide median to support a future light rail.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S10 Puyong Expressway, Fujian, China*

*18 May 2013*

A 67 kilometer stretch of the S10 Puyong Expressway opened to traffic in Fujian province. It runs from the G3 near Fuzhou westward through mountainous areas, passing by Yongtai and ending about 25 kilometers past Yongtai. 

It is part of a longer east-west expressway that runs from Fuzhou to the Guangdong border near Yongding. It's an inland expressway that runs parallel to the G15 at 50 - 100 km distance.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route 2, Hanshin Expressway, Osaka, Japan*

*25 May 2013*

A 4 kilometer extension of the Route 2 of the Hanshin Expressway network in Osaka opens to traffic. It's a four-lane expressway that follows the Yodo River from Route 5 (Bayshore Route) to Route 3 (Kobe Route). It's partially underground.


----------



## Luki_SL

*S3 expressway, A4 motorway - Poland*

*27 may 2013*
Expressway *S3* opened to traffic beetwen Jordanowo interchange (motorway A2/S3) and Świebodzin (5,6km) in the afternoon.

One more: 

Motorway *A4 *- interchange Jarosław Zachód – Przemyśl (18km) opened to traffic in late afternoon


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Rayón - Ciudad Valles, Mexico*

*May 24, 2013*

A 68.5 kilometer segment of a two-lane Autopista opened to traffic May 24 in eastern San Luis Potosí state. It runs from Rayón to Ciudad Valles. The new design appears to be rather curvy. It runs next to federal highway 70. It's a toll road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S17, Poland*

*28 May 2013*

A 24 kilometer stretch of 2x2 expressway opened to traffic in Poland. It's the S17 west of Lublin, from Kurów-West to Jastków.

http://gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/12469/Kolejny-odcinek-S17-oddany-do-uzytku


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Romania*

*30 May 2013*

A 19 kilometer stretch of A1 opens to traffic between Orăștie and Simeria in Hunedoara County. This makes A1 driveable for 34 kilometers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G93 Chengyu Ring Expressway, China*

*2 June, 2013*

The remaining 76 kilometers of the G93 Chengyu Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Sichuan province. This completes the 1057 kilometer regional beltway that connects towns and cities in the periphery of both Chengdu and Chongqing metropolitan areas. It is one of the longest loop motorways in the world, even though it's not a full loop, but a ¾ loop, the western part consists of the G85.


----------



## CNGL

29 May 2013:
Extension of Henan S22 into Shanxi (Number unknown, probably S7x). 40 kilometers.


----------



## mgk920

*I-74 - Randolph County, North Carolina, USA*

NCDOT (the North Carolina Department of Transportation) has opened the final 13 km segment of I-74 (US 311 bypass) between High Point, NC and I-73 in northern Randolph County, North Carolina. This completes the I-74 corridor motorway between I-73 and I-77, although parts northwest of Winston-Salem are still not up to full interstate standards and are not yet marked as such.

http://www.digtriad.com/news/local/article/287631/57/NCDOT-Opens-Final-Leg-Of-US-311-Bypass

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S40 Suining - Meishan Expressway, Sichuan, China*

*5 June 2013*

The first 124 kilometers of the S40 Suining - Meishan Expressway opened to traffic in central Sichuan. It runs from Suining to Ziyang. An extension to Meishan is planned or under construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Eastern Freeway, Mumbai, India*

*13 June 2013*

The first 14 kilometers of the mostly elevated Eastern Freeway opens to traffic in Mumbai. It's the second longest elevated highway in India, with an elevated length of 9.2 kilometers. It's a four-lane freeway with a ban on motorcycles, scooters and trucks (i.e. cars-only). It's toll free.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S79, Warszawa, Poland*

*14 June 2013*

The first 2 kilometers of the S79 Expressway opens to traffic in Poland. It runs from the Warsaw-Chopin Airport to DK7 / Ulica Marynarska. The latter interchange is not entirely completed yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Urbana Poniente, Ciudad de México, Mexico*

*15 June 2013*

The remaining segment of the Autopista Urbana Poniente, also known as the Supervía Poetas or Supervía Poniente, opens to traffic in Ciudad de México (Mexico City). This segment runs mostly underground and the new toll road connects the Autopista Toluca - México with the Mexico City beltway.


----------



## adamino

*S3 Poland*

18,4 km section of S3/E65 expressway was opened yesterday in Poland. It runs between interchanges Świebodzin Południe and Sulechów.


----------



## alserrod

4,5 km of A-21 in Aragon, Spain opened today.

From the Navarra bound to the middle of the Yesa reservoir side.

https://maps.google.es/?ll=42.613496,-1.082497&spn=0.137196,0.338173&t=h&z=12


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A31, Italy*

*26 June 2013*

An 8 kilometer stretch of Autostrada A31 opens to traffic between Longare and Albettone, south of Vicenza in northern Italy. It's part of a larger project to extend A31 south to SS434 west of Rovigo.


----------



## cuartango

*A-73*

*13 June 2013*

2 weeks ago, A-73 was opened between Burgos and Quintanaortuño. It is 10 km out of 74 km of the full future Autovía Burgos - Aguilar de Campoo, which will conect quickly Madrid and Burgos with Santander area.

You can see pictures in this thread: A-73


----------



## Snowlenin

*D3, Czech Republic*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

27 June 2013

An 25 kilometer stretch of Dálnice D3 opens to traffic between Tábor to Veselí nad Lužnicí at South of Bohemia.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Stavime-pro-vas/Dalnice-aktualne/dalnice-d3-se-rozroste-o-dalsich-25-kilometru


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G25 Changshen Expressway, Zhejiang, China*

*25 June 2013*

The final 54 kilometers of the G25 Changshen Expressway opened to traffic in mountainous inland Zhejiang province in Eastern China. The completed segment runs from Longquan to the border with Fujian near Qingyuan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S20 Chuanshan Port Expressway, Zhejiang, China*

*28 June 2013*

The new S20 Chuanshan Port Expressway opened to traffic in Zhejiang province, eastern China. It runs from the large city of Ningbo to the new container port of Chuanshan over a distance of 35 kilometers. It runs through mountainous coastal area and features several tunnels.


----------



## zezi

*A10, Croatia*

*1 July 2013*

Part of A10 (1 km of total of 4,6 km  ) was opened to traffic is southern Croatia, from Kula Norinska interchange ( D62 ) to Croatia/BiH border with new border crossing.


----------



## Alien x

zezi said:


> *1 July 2013*
> 
> Part of A10 (1 km of total of 4,6 km  ) was opened to traffic is southern Croatia, from Kula Norinska interchange ( D62 ) to Croatia/BiH border with new border crossing.


Also 1,25km (of total 5,3km completed)from border to the first intersection on A1 are now in use on the BiH side of the border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*June 29, 2013*

A 125 kilometer stretch of the Hangrui Expressway opened to traffic in western Guizhou. It runs from Beiji tot Weining (no Google Earth imagery is available in this area). It runs parallel to the G326 national road.

G56 is now almost completed in western Guizhou. This area is mountainous, so it may contain some large bridges and tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*28 June 2013*

Two segments of the Hangrui Expressway opened in Guizhou province. It's a 50 kilometer segment from Meitan to Zunyi in northern Guizhou, and a 63 kilometer segment west of Tongren in eastern Guizhou.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*2 July 2013*

The 12 kilometer bypass of Zunyi, Guizhou opened to traffic. It includes a large elevated interchange with G75 (Lanhai Expressway). Unfortunately Google Earth does not have recent imagery of this area.

500 kilometers of G56 is now completed in Guizhou. There was 0 kilometers completed until a year ago.


----------



## rakcancer

ChrisZwolle said:


> *2 July 2013*
> 
> 
> 500 kilometers of G56 is now completed in Guizhou. There was 0 kilometers completed until a year ago.


!!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S7, Kielce, Poland*

*10 July 2013*

The second carriageway of the S7 expressway opens to traffic around Kielce. The entire bypass of Kielce is now twinned to a 2x2 expressway (de-facto motorway). A 47 kilometer stretch of 2x2 is now available to drivers.


----------



## Dyziol84

*S3 Świebodzin Poland*

*S3 Świebodzin Poland*

Another part of S3 betwen Świebodzin Północ to Świebodzin Południe was open today. It's two lanes 5 km long expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G15W Changtai Expressway, China*

*9 July 2013*

The last 70 kilometer missing link of the Changtai Expressway opened in Zhejiang province, east of Hangzhou and southwest of Shanghai. This completes the Changtai Expressway as a large-scale 339 kilometer bypass of both the Shanghai and Hangzhou metropolitan areas.

This new expressway also includes the 10 kilometer long Jiashao Bridge across the Hangzhou Bay. It consists of 5 main cable-stayed spans, each with a length of 428 meter. Total bridge length is 10 137 meters. The bridge is located 40 kilometers west of the even larger Hangzhou Bay Bridge.


----------



## gogo3o

*A1 Trakia motorway, Bulgaria*

The last remaining stretch (~34km) of *A1* Trakia motorway b/n Yambol-east I/C and Karnobat I/C opened to traffic on 15 July. 

Finally the capital Sofia and the city of Burgas, at the Black sea coast, are connected with motorway. The total length of A1 is 360 km.


----------



## Baiazid

The last 2km of A4 between Agigea and Constanta Harbour opened on 12 July 2013, thus completing the motorway link between Bucharest and Constanta Harbour.


----------



## burt1991

Croatia : A7 from Sv. Kuzam to Križišće (around 10km) opened to traffic


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 303, Phoenix, Arizona, USA*

*July 16, 2013*

A 7 mile segment of southbound lanes opened to traffic along Loop 303 in Surprise, a suburb of Phoenix, Arizona. The northbound lanes will open in a couple of months. Loop 303 is a new western bypass of the greater Phoenix area that will stretch from I-10 to I-17.


----------



## Morsue

*23 September 2013*

In Sweden, 9 kilometres of new motorway on the E18 between Hjulsta and Kista in Stockholm opened today. This realignes the E18 somewhat and the E4 and E18 now have a strech in common between the Kista and Järva Krog interchanges, which is undergoing widening.

http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/abc/premiar-for-nya-e18
http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...lan-Hjulsta-och-Kista-ar-nu-oppen-for-trafik/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*FM 396, Mission, Texas, USA*

*September 25*

The first mile of the new FM 396 opened to traffic on September 25 in Mission, Texas. FM 396 is a four-lane freeway with frontage roads that connect a new border crossing with Mexico with I-2 in Mission.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nanfu Expressway, Chongqing, China*

*28 September 2013*

The 56 kilometer Nanfu Expressway opens to traffic in Chongqing. It runs from G65 (Baomao Expressway) near Nanchuan, north to Fuling. It's located circa 80 kilometers east of Chongqing city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3001 / S2 Zhengzhou Ring Expressway, China*

*27 September 2013*

A 29 kilometer extension of the Zhengzhou Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Henan, China. It runs north from G30 to S86 near Wuzhi. The exact route number is unclear, Chinese Wikipedia attributes both G3001 and S2 to the ring road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*PR-18 Vejle - Ølholm, Denmark*

*30 September 2013*

A 14 kilometer stretch of motorway opens to traffic in central Jutland, Denmark. It is part of the Primærrute 18 (Primary Route 18) that runs from Vejle to Ølholm. The motorway connects central Jutland towns with E45. 

Construction cost was 1.5 billion DKK over the entire 28 kilometer project from Riis to Vejle. This comes down to € 200 million, or € 7.1 million per kilometer.

http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/DA/om...ye-motorveje-åbner-i-midt--og-østjylland.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G45 Daguang Expressway, China*

*30 September 2013*

A 100 kilometer stretch of the Daguang Expressway opens to traffic in Inner Mongolia. It runs from the border with Hebei to Chifeng. This completes G45's route through southeastern Inner Mongolia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 33, Nelsonville, Ohio, USA*

*October 1, 2013*

The freeway-grade bypass of Nelsonville, Ohio opens to traffic. It is part of the US 33 that runs from Columbus to Athens.

http://woub.org/2013/09/30/nelsonville-kicks-bypass-completion-5k


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-60, Valladolid, Spain*

*1 October 2013*

A 16.7 kilometer segment of A-60 opens to traffic near Valladolid in central Spain. It runs from just outside Valladolid to past the airport, and replaces the N-601. Construction was nearly finished in 2012, but works were on-hold for a while because of financial difficulties. The 16.7 kilometer autovía cost € 56.4 million, or € 3.4 million per kilometer.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...E_PRENSA/NOTICIAS1/2013/OCTUBRE/131001-01.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-8, Spain*

*2 October 2013*

A 5.5 kilometer stretch of autovía A-8 opens to traffic in eastern Asturias. It runs from Penduelas to San Roque del Acebal. This reduces the missing link of A-8 between Santander and Gijón.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 20, Laredo, Texas, USA*

*1 October 2013*

The Cuatro Vientos interchange in Laredo, Texas opened to traffic. It is part of Loop 20 around Laredo. The new interchange includes just over a mile of new freeway grade road.


----------



## g.spinoza

*A3, Calabria, Italy*

_*30 september 2013*_

1.7 km of reconstructed A3 open in southern Calabria, Italy, between Villa San Giovanni and Santa Trada.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E26, Malaysia*

*1 October 2013*

The remaining 20 kilometer stretch of E26 (South Klang Valley Expressway) opened to traffic southwest of Kuala Lumpur. E26 connects the container port of Pulau Indah with the metropolis. The opened stretch runs from Telok Panglima Garang to Pulau Indah, across the flat and low-lying coastal plain.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 15, New York State, USA*

*October 8, 2013*

The last 5 mile stretch of Interstate-grade freeway opens to traffic in Upstate New York. The new freeway runs from Lindley near the Pennsylvania border to Presho. All of US 15 in the state of New York is now a freeway. It will be renumbered to I-99 sometime in the future.

https://www.governor.ny.gov/press/10082013-new-steuben-county-expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S80 Taicang Port North Expressway, China*

*8 October 2013*

The S80 / Taicang Port North Expressway opened to traffic in Jiangsu province. The expressway is 15 kilometers long and connects the new port of Taicang with G15. It's located just outside Shanghai. The name suggests there will also be a southern expressway to the port, to be numbered S81.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G8011 Kaihe Expressway, Yunnan, China*

*9 October 2013*

The remaining 22 kilometer segment of the Kaihe Expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan. It runs from G80 to Kaiyuan. G8011 is an expressway that links to the border with Vietnam.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*unknown expressway, Guizhou, China*

*10 October 2013*

A 37 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou. It runs from the Guiyang southern ring road to Huishui. It connects to other segments of expressways that could form a Guiyang - Qianxinan Expressway, but no name or number of this route is confirmed.


----------



## Verso

*A34, Italy*

*15. October 2013*

A 17-km-long new A34 motorway opens in northeastern Italy. It's an upgrade of the former RA17 and connects the A4 by Villesse with Gorizia and the Slovenian H4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Durango - Mazatlán, Mexico*

*17 October 2013*

The Autopista Durango - Mazatlán opened to traffic in Mexico. The new toll road is 230 kilometers long (205 km of actual new road) and is mostly a super-two, though parts are equipped with 4 lanes. The entire route is grade-separated. It crosses the Sierra Madre Occidental in the states of Durango and Sinaloa. 

The new autopista includes the Baluarte Bridge, whose bridge deck is 402 meters above the valley floor.

http://www.sct.gob.mx/despliega-not...nauguracion-de-la-autopista-durango-mazatlan/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R8, Kortrijk, Belgium*

*18 October 2013*

A 1 kilometer extension of the R8 beltway around Kortrijk opened to traffic. While this 1 kilometer may seem insignificant, it's the first new motorway in Belgium in 13 years time. The new segment is basically a flyover across the Izegemstraat. It was built in the median of existing frontage roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M29, Beslan, Russia*

*18 October 2013*

The 12 kilometer motorway bypass of Beslan in southern Russia opened to traffic. It's a 4-lane road that bypasses Beslan in North Ossetia-Alania Republic. It connects to the partial bypass of Vladikavkaz.

http://lenta.ru/news/2013/10/18/beslan/


----------



## xrtn2

A 60 km stretch in são paulo state, Brazil

SP-320


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Jianhe - Sinan Expressway, China*

*28 November 2013*

A 154 kilometer new expressway opens to traffic in eastern Guizhou, China. It runs from G60 at Jianhe to G56 at Sinan. It's a north-south expressway with 2x2 lanes. Little is known about this expressway, as there is no recent Google Earth imagery in the area. It likely contains bridges and tunnels given the mountainous terrain.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A94, Germany*

*28 November 2013*

The second carriageway of B12 around the town of Malching in southern Germany opens to traffic, to become A94. It is 6 kilometers long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-15, Spain*

*29 November 2013*

An 11.5 kilometer stretch of new autovía opens in Soria province. It runs from Sauquillo del Campo to Almazán-sur. It replaces the N-111.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho, Venezuela*

*26 November 2013*

A 9 kilometer stretch of the Autopista Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho in Venezuela opened to traffic. It runs from Santa Fe to Yaguaracual. It appears that it already partially opened in 2011, but works were not completed until recently. It's a solitary stretch of autopista, not yet connected to other autopistas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Akita Expressway, Japan*

*30 November 2013*

A 16 kilometer stretch of the Akita Expressway opens in northern Japan. It runs from Odate-north interchange to the Kosaka interchange with the Tohoku Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Zunchi Expressway, China*

*29 November 2013*

Yet another 126 kilometer segment of the Zunchi Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from north of Renhuai to the Sichuan border at Chishui. There is little known about this expressway, which runs through mountainous terrain and may include several large bridges and tunnels. There is no recent Google Earth imagery in this area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Zhangzhou Port Expressway, China*

*30 November 2013*

The 22 kilometer Zhangzhou Port Expressway opens to traffic in Fujian province, China. It runs from the G15 (Shenhai Expressway) east to the port of Zhangzhou (south of Xiamen). It also includes a connector road to the Xiamen - Zhangzhou Bridge which opened in May 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Niayesh Expressway, Tehran, Iran*

*30 November 2013*

The eastern extension of the Niayesh Expressway (Farsi: بزرگراه نیایش) in Tehran opens to traffic. It's a 3 kilometer extension that runs underground in a twin-tube tunnel. The tunnel length is circa 3 kilometers, but is exaggerated on the internet as being the world's second longest urban tunnel (6.6 km or 10.2 km). The first figure includes the length of both tubes combined, the second figure the length including ramps and adjoining infrastructure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sadr Expressway, Tehran, Iran*

*30 November 2013*

The second deck of the Sadr Expressway (Farsi: بزرگراه سید محمد باقر صدر) opens to traffic in Tehran. It's a circa 7 kilometer long second level of the Sadr Expressway. It directly connects with the also opened Niayesh Expressway in the west and Babayi Expressway in the east. A part of the Sadr Expressway now has 2 levels above the ground, a regular flyover and an express flyover for through traffic.


----------



## italystf

*SS106 expressway, Calabria, Italy*

*30 November 2013*

A 10,5km section of the SS106 expressway opened today between Paulizzi and Caulonia, with an intermediate exit at Marina di Gioiosa Jonica.
It's part of the future Taranto - Reggio Calabria expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S11 Pingyu Expressway, China*

*30 November 2013*

A 105 kilometer stretch of the Pingyu Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from G72 at Chaling to G60 at Liling. The Pingyu Expressway will span the entire length of Hunan from north to south when completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*1 December 2013*

A circa 50 kilometer segment of the Hangrui Expressway opens to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from Sinan to Jiangcha, through mountainous terrain. Little is known about bridges or tunnels, but it likely contains some of them given the mountainous terrain.


----------



## Kemo

*(S)16, Poland*

Not sure if it counts, but:
8,2 km of new DK16 (2x2, grade separated, motorway standard) opens in north-eastern Poland. It is part of the future S16 expressway which will link Baltic states with northern Poland.


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS640 di Porto Empedocle, Sicily, Italy*

*3 December 2013
*
A 4.6 km stretch of expressway SS640 in Siciliy (province Agrigento) opened to traffic near Canicattì, between junctions "Vecchia Dama" and "Aquilata". Major pieces of engineering are tunnel "Serracazzola" (110 m) and viaducts "Serracazzola 1" (980 m), "Serracazzola 2" (320 m) and "Pellegrino" (780 m). Works on this section costed 50 M€.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/37.3787/13.7942

http://online.stradeeautostrade.it/notizia/100013120499002


----------



## kunming tiger

ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 December 2013*
> 
> A circa 50 kilometer segment of the Hangrui Expressway opens to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from Sinan to Jiangcha, through mountainous terrain. Little is known about bridges or tunnels, but it likely contains some of them given the mountainous terrain.


 Do you have any idea what percentage of of G56 has been completed and the expected time of completion?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista del Este, Dominican Republic*

*5 December 2013*

A 22 kilometer new autopista opens to traffic in the Dominican Republic. It is part of the Autopista del Este and runs from San Pedro de Marcorís to La Romana.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Huangshan - Wucaiwan Expressway, China*

*7 December 2013*

The Huangshan - Wucaiwan Expressway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China. It runs parallel to G216 through the desert, in a very remote area northeast of Ürümqi. The expressway is 96 kilometers long. It doesn't appear to serve anything else than a distant power plant (which appears to be new, Google Earth shows cooling towers under construction).


----------



## CNGL

*G45 Daguang expressway, China*

*9 December 2013*

A 112 kilometer section of the Daguang expressway opens in Northeastern Hebei province. It runs from Inner Mongolia border to Chengde. It includes the Northwestern part of Chengde ringroad. Only the section from Jiangxi border to Conghua in Guangdong province is missing now.

Also today, a 70 kilometer expressway from G45 to Weichang opens. It may include some long tunnels, given the terrain through it runs. No number is known.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Shahoku - Hohhot Expressway, China*

*5 December 2013*

A 91 kilometer new expressway opened to traffic in Inner Mongolia, China. It runs from the Shanxi border at Shahoku to the G0601 Ring Expresssway of Hohhot. It serves a new subdivision and appears to be an extension of the Shanxi S30 Sunyou Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute du Nord, Côte d'Ivoire*

*11 December 2013*

An 86 kilometer extension of the Autoroute du Nord opens to traffic in Côte d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast). It runs from Singrobo to the capital city of Yamoussoukro. Autoroute du Nord is now 226 kilometers long from Abidjan to Yamoussoukro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Alberta Highway 63, Canada*

*10 December 2013*

The new Grant MacEwan Bridge in Fort McMurray, Alberta, Canada, opens to traffic with full capacity of 10 lanes. This concludes the reconstruction of Highway 63 into a freeway. Fort McMurray is the center of the Athabasca Oil Sands developments and is a fast-growing city. It is the northernmost freeway of Canada.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3013 Kayi Expressway, China*

*12 December 2013*

The 214 kilometer long Kayi Expressway opened to traffic in extreme western China. It runs from Kashgar to the Kyrgyz border at Irkeshtam. It's the westernmost expressway of China, but it's not a full standard expressway, Google Earth imagery clearly shows a 9 - 10 meter wide road west of Ulugqat, and a full expressway east of Ulugqat. The new expressway serves a border crossing that wasn't even paved until six years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nanchuan - Wansheng Expressway, China*

*13 December 2013*

The 30 kilometer long Nanchuan - Wansheng Expressway opens to traffic in Chongqing municipality. It's located circa 60 kilometers southeast of the city of Chongqing.


----------



## adamino

*S19 Poland*

5 km section of S19/E371 2x2 expressway was opened yesterday in southern east Poland. It runs between interchanges Rzeszów Zachód (Rzeszów West) and Świlcza. It connects the A4/E40 motorway (this section was opened earlier this year) with the old national road no 4, which now will be signed as 94. This section of S19 is a part of western bypass of Rzeszów, while the next part is being tendered.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Maringá Northern Bypass, northern Paraná state, Brazil*

*December 15, 2013*

The *17.6 km* long section of *Maringá*'s northern bypass. Maringá, with its 367,000 inhabitants (739,000 metro area) is the third largest city of Paraná state, after the capital Curitiba and its neighbour, Londrina.

Maringá metro area's fleet is, in relative terms, one of the largest of Brazil (305,489 cars/SUVs in 2012). The ringroad will offer a relief to Colombo Avenue, the east-west corridor, crossing the entire urban area just north Downtown. The traffic is impossible.

For more info, charts, pics and videos, page 83 on Brazilian highway thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-8, Spain*

*16 December 2013*

A circa 9 kilometer stretch of A-8 opens to traffic in Asturias, from Otur to Villapedre. A-8 is now completed in western Asturias.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Waikato Expressway, New Zealand*

*16 December 2013*

A 12.3 kilometre segment of the Waikato Expressway opens to traffic north of Hamilton, New Zealand. It runs from SH 1 to SH 1B.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3014 Kui'a Expressway, China*

*16 December 2013*

A 132 kilometer new stretch of expressway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China. It's an extension of the Kui'a Expressway, from south of Karamay to Urho. The Kui'a Expressway will ultimately connect Kuytun with Altay near the Mongolian border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3016 Qingyi Expressway, China*

*16 December 2013*

A 67 kilometer extension of the G3016 Qingyi Expressway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China. It runs from west of Yining (also known as Ili) to Dunmazhazhen.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G1N Jingqin Expressway, China*

*16 December 2013*

A new stretch of the Jingqin Expressway opens to traffic in Hebei province, China. It runs from the Tianjin border to the G25 at Zunhua. It's 28 kilometers long. G1N will parallel the first generation G1 from Beijing to Qinhuangdao.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-15, Spain*

*18 December 2013*

The 4.6 km bypass of Almazán opens to traffic as A-15. It was originally built as a two-lane bypass, and has been duplicated to a 2x2 autovía. It connects to the segment of A-15 from Sauquillo del Campo that opened 3 weeks ago. The combined cost for both segments (11.5 km) was € 50 million, or € 4.3 million per kilometer.


----------



## bogdymol

*A1 & A6 motorway, Romania*

*19 December 2013*

Today 4 motorway sectors are opening in Romania:

*A1 Orăștie - Sibiu, lot 1 (24.1 km)*
*A1 Orăștie - Sibiu, lot 2 (19.7 km)*
*A1 Orăștie - Sibiu, lot 4 (16.1 km)*

A1 Lugoj - Deva, lot 1 (27.5 km - but 10 will not be used, although they are completed, until the next motorway section will be completed)
A6 from A1 interchange to Lugoj bypass (11.4 km)
edit: A1 and A6 motorway near Lugoj will be opened only on December 23th.


----------



## Kemo

*A4 E40, Poland*

Today 9,5km of A4 motorway (2x2) opened between Wierzbna and Pawłosiów (near the town of Jarosław) in south-eastern Poland.
The 14km section to the east (Pawłosiów - Radymno) was opened earlier this year, and the remaining 22km section from Radymno to Ukrainian border will open on Monday.
(check on map)


----------



## burt1991

A1, Croatia

section Vrgorac-Ploce and link to A10 opened to traffic today at 12:00


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Yan'an - Wuqi Expressway, China*

*19 December 2013*

A 110 kilometer long new expressway opened to traffic in northern Shaanxi province, China. It runs from G65 north of Yan'an, west to Wuqi. It's mostly north of provincial road S303.


----------



## Snowlenin

*R7 Czech Republic* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20 December 2013

Two section expressway R7 from MÚK Vysočany to MÚK Droužkovice, it´s 9,4 kilometres long and MÚK Droužkovice to MÚK Nové Spořice(Chomutov), it´s 6,3 kilometres long. Together 15,7 kilometres new expressway.
http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Stavime-pro-v...ktualne/rsd-zprovoznuje-dve-nove-stavby-na-r7


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*San-in Expressway, Japan*

*21 December 2013*

A 9 kilometer segment of the San-in Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. It runs from Akasaki to Nawa. The San-in Expressway is a fragmented expressway along the north coast of western Honshu. It will ultimately run from Tottori to Mine over a length of 380 kilometers.


----------



## xrtn2

*Porto alegre Brazil*

A 22 kilometer segment

A non-tolled road

BR448 RIo grande do sul state


----------



## Luki_SL

*21 December 2013*

Poland,
45km of motorway A1 Czerniewice - Włocławek West was opened this night. Opened section in red.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Huarong - Shishou Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

The first 13 kilometers of the Huarong - Shishou Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from also opened G56 at Huarong to the border with Hubei, just south of Shishou. No facts are known about the expressway in Hubei province.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S70 Louhuai Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

A 92 kilometer segment of the S70 Louhuai Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from Xupu to G65 at Huaihua. S70 runs north and parallel to G60 through western Hunan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Lezi Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

The 113 kilometer long Lezi Expressway opens to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from the city of Leshang (G93) to the city of Zigong (G85) in central Sichuan. The terrain is relatively flat.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5611 Dali Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

The 192 kilometer G5611 Dali Expressway opens to traffic in Yunnan province. It runs from G56 at Dali to Lijiang. Another extension opened as a two-lane road into Shangri-La County (near Deqen).


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> The 46 kilometer long Fengjie - Wuxi Expressway opens to traffic in eastern Chongqing. It runs from G42 to Wuxi. Little is known about this expressway, but it runs through very mountainous terrain and likely includes several tunnels and large bridges.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> The northeastern and southeastern segments of the G0401 Ring Expressway around the city of Changsha in Hunan province open to traffic. They are 11 and 12 kilometers long. It also incorporates 13 kilometers of the existing S21 Changzhu Expressway into the G0401, completing the full loop around Changsha (102 km).





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> The easternmost 45 kilometers of the Quannan Expressway in Hunan province open to traffic, from Yanling to the Jiangxi border. It was reported earlier that this expressway opened in December 2012, but that may have been an error.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> A 151 kilometer stretch of the G4E Wushen Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from Yanling to Rucheng near the border with Guangdong. This completes the G4E in Hunan province. It was previously known as the S11 Pingyu Expressway. The Wushen Expressway will provide a second north-south route between Wuhan and Shenzhen, in addition to the older G4 Jinggang'ao Expressway.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> A 141 kilometer stretch of the G56 Hangrui Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It's located in the northern part of Hunan, from west of Yueyang to Changde.
> 
> There will be a new bridge across the Xiang River at Yueyang, but it doesn't appear to have been built yet. There is still a missing link of G56 in the vicinity of Yueyang.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> The first 13 kilometers of the Huarong - Shishou Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from also opened G56 at Huarong to the border with Hubei, just south of Shishou. No facts are known about the expressway in Hubei province.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> A 92 kilometer segment of the S70 Louhuai Expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from Xupu to G65 at Huaihua. S70 runs north and parallel to G60 through western Hunan.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> The 113 kilometer long Lezi Expressway opens to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from the city of Leshang (G93) to the city of Zigong (G85) in central Sichuan. The terrain is relatively flat.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> The 192 kilometer G5611 Dali Expressway opens to traffic in Yunnan province. It runs from G56 at Dali to Lijiang. Another extension opened as a two-lane road into Shangri-La County (near Deqen).


edit: added this:



ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2013*
> 
> A 110 kilometer segment of the G5012 Enguang Expressway opens to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from Bazhong to Dazhou and is also known as the Bada Expressway. It runs through a very uneven, but not extremely mountainous terrain. The intermediate city is Pingchang.


926 km of new motorways opened in just one day :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5012 Enguang Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

A 110 kilometer segment of the G5012 Enguang Expressway opens to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from Bazhong to Dazhou and is also known as the Bada Expressway. It runs through a very uneven, but not extremely mountainous terrain. The intermediate city is Pingchang.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G65 Baomao Expressway, China*

*25 December 2013*

A 198 kilometer stretch of the G65 Baomao Expressway opened to traffic in far southwestern Hunan province. It runs from the border with Guangxi at Tongdao to G60 at Huaihua. This means G65 is more or less completed in Hunan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G7611 Douxiang Expressway, China*

*22 December 2013*

The first 44 kilometer segment of the G7611 Douxiang Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from G60 at Zhenning to Liuzhi. It is unknown what G7611 will eventually connect, the name and number implies a longer route than what opened.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> 926 km of new motorways opened in just one day :nuts:


926+58+103=1087km (14 sections).

All in all _Chris_ has reported about *3,885km* of new Chinese expressways opened in December 2013 (48 sections)!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5013 Yurong Expressway, China*

*25 December 2013*

The Chongqing segment of the G5013 Yurong Expressway (Chengdu - Chongqing Expressway) opened to traffic. It is 78 kilometers long. The Sichuan segment will open in June 2014.

The expressway provides a direct connection between the very large cities of Chengdu and Chongqing. Currently there are several expressway routes between the cities, all of which are indirect.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G7011 Shitian Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

The easternmost 58 kilometers of the G7011 Shitian Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from G70 at Shiyang to the Shaanxi border. This completes the eastern part of G7011. The expressway has a huge amount of tunnels in Hubei, but none of them are very long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G75 Lanhai Expressway, China*

*26 December 2013*

A 130 kilometer segment of the G75 Lanhai Expressway opened to traffic in far southern Gansu province. It runs from the border with Sichuan province to near Longnan. Google Earth imagery is not available in this area, but the terrain is mountainous and likely includes several tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4E Wushen Expressway, China*

*26 December 2013*

A 49 kilometer expressway opened to traffic in southern Hubei province. It runs from G4 at Xianning to G56 at Tongshan. It is likely a part of the G4E Wushen Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Xianning - Huangshi Expressway, China*

*26 December 2013*

The 56 kilometer long Xianning - Huangshi Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from G4 (or G4E) at Xianning to G45 south of Huangshi through flat terrain, south of Wuhan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Luoding Expressway, China*

*28 December 2013*

A 32 kilometer of the Luoding Expressway opened to traffic in western Guangdong. It runs from Luoding to the border with Guangxi. Name and number are unknown. It connects to G80 through an expressway that opened 29 December 2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G50S Shiyu Expressway, China*

*23 December 2013*

An 88 kilometer extension of the G50S Shiyu Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing. It runs from Fuling to G5001 at Chongqing City. It runs south of the Yangtze River and features several tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G55 + G78 expressways, China*

*28 December 2013*

A 30 kilometer expressway segment opened to traffic near Huaji, Guangdong province. It's 13 kilometers of G55 Erguang Expressway near Huaji, and a connecting 17 kilometer of G78 Shankun Expressway to the border with Guangxi.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S5 Guangming Expressway, China*

*27 December 2013*

A 20 kilometer extension of S5 Guangming Expressway opened to traffic in western Guangdong province. It runs from provincial road S273 to an interchange near Xinxing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Huangshan - Qimen Expressway, China*

*30 December 2013*

The 103 kilometer long Huangshan - Qimen Expressway opened to traffic in southern Anhui province. The expressway links G3 near Huangshan in Anhui with G35 in Jiangxi. Most of the route is in Anhui, but the section in Jiangxi may have opened earlier, 2011 Google Earth imagery shows pretty advanced construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5515 Zhangnan Expressway, China*

*28 December 2013*

The first 94 kilometers of G5515 Zhangnan Expressway opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from Quxian to Nanchong. G5515 will ultimately run from Zhangjiajie to Nanchong.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A30 Bad Oeynhausen, Germany*

*12 March 2014*

A 1.6 km stretch of A30 opened to provisional traffic today. It's a short stretch north of Bad Oeynhausen that runs from L772 to K29 (new B61?) There's one lane each way for the time being. It doesn't connect to other parts of A30 yet, so through traffic still has to go through the city of Bad Oeynhausen for the time being.

And I drove it today! :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E01 Southern Expressway, Sri Lanka*

*15 March 2014*

A 35 kilometer extension of the Southern Expressway opens to traffic today in Sri Lanka. It runs from Galle to Matara along the southern coast of Sri Lanka.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*San-in Expressway, Japan*

*15 March 2014*

A 6 kilometer segment of the San-in Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. It runs from Yusato to Iwami-Fukumitsu along the north coast of western Honshu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*16 March 2014*

A 20 kilometer missing link of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. The new segment runs from Hinata IC to Tsuno IC along the east coast of Kyushu (hence the name of the expressway). This means the middle section of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway is now completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N7, France*

*19 March 2014*

A 9.5 kilometer segment of four-lane expressway opened to traffic in central France, from Lapalisse to Saint-Martin-d'Estréaux. It is part of N7 from Moulins to Roanne.

http://www.newsauvergne.com/routes-...-rn7-rellliant-l-allier-a-la-loire-a6372.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M15 Hunter Expressway, Australia*

*22 March, 2014*

The largest new motorway project of Australia opens to traffic, the Hunter Expressway in New South Wales. It runs from Newcastle to Branxton and its length is 40 kilometers. It's a four-lane motorway and is toll free. The construction cost was A$ 1.7 billion. Construction took just under 4 years.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-22/hunter-expressway-ready-to-open/5337616?&section=news


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*23 March 2014*

Another 9 kilometer segment of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. It runs from Kitakyushu Airport to Yukuhashi. 

This means the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway is now almost completed between Kitakyushu and Miyazaki. The first segment of this expressway opened in 1999.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-7, Spain*

*29 March 2014*

A 6.1 kilometer segment of autovía A-7 opened to traffic in Andalucia, Spain. It runs from Puntalón to Carchuna. It opened together with a new segment of GR-16, which is an access road to the port of Motril. Both segments have cost € 190 million. The A-7 contains two twin-tube tunnels. 

The project was delayed due to the recession. Google Earth imagery shows that right-of-way acquisition was already completed in 2007.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Keinawa Expressway, Japan*

*30 March 2014*

A 13 kilometer segment of the Keinawa Expressway south of Osaka opens to traffic. It runs from Katsuragi to Kinokawa. The Keinawa Expressway is a 120 kilometer eastern bypass of metropolitan Osaka.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kisei Expressway, Japan*

*30 March 2014*

The final link of the Kisei Expressway opened to traffic. It is 15 kilometers long from Kii-Nagashima to Miyama. This completes the 55 kilometer Kisei Expressway, the first segment opened in 2006. The Kisei Expressway is located southwest of Nagoya along the coast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Onomichi Expressway, Japan*

*30 March 2014*

The third expressway to open in Japan is a 10 kilometer segment of the Onomichi Expressway in western Honshu. It runs from Kisa to Mitsugihigashi (Chugoku Expressway). It is the second segment of the Onomichi Expressway to open since the first segment opened in 2010. The third and final segment (middle part) will open later this year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 67, Missouri, USA*

*March 31, 2014*

A 4 mile / 7 kilometer freeway segment of US 67 in Missouri opens to traffic just south of Poplar Bluff. It runs from US 160 to the existing freeway around Poplar Bluff.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Fort Bend Parkway, Houston, USA*

*March 31, 2014*

A 2 mile / 3 kilometer extension of the Fort Bend Parkway opened to traffic in suburban Houston. It runs from SH 6 to Sienna Parkway.


----------



## CNGL

*China*

No expressways opened in the last 30 days. This is a huge contrast from December 30th, when more than 1000 kilometers were put in service on the same day.

_Sorry, I had to post this lack of openings :colgate:_


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*

April 1 

Araranguá bypass (A non-tolled road, 5,7 km)
*
BR 101 Santa Catarina state *


----------



## Losbp

*Indonesia*

*Semarang - Solo Toll road (Ungaran - Bawen Section)*
*11,9km*



XtremeRampage said:


> Beberapa foto dari akun twitter *@KotaSMG*:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G42 Hurong Expressway, China*

*8 April 2014*

An 83 kilometer segment of the G42 Hurong Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from near Xingshan to near Badong, but the exact alignment is unknown since Google Earth imagery in this area is highly outdated or completely missing.

This segment runs through highly mountainous terrain north of the Yangtze River.


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*

7 april 2014

Sp-270 sao paulo state

An 8,7 km segment


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Could you be more specific? SP-270 is over 650 kilometers long.


----------



## Kemo

*S8 and S14, Poland*

17,3 km of S8 motorway (section Róża - Rzgów; 2x2, concrete) opens together with 3,3 km of S14 motorway (section Rzgów - Dobroń; 2x2, asphalt) forming southern quarter of motorway ringroad around Łódź.
(link to map)

S8 is a route connecting Wrocław with Warsaw via Łódź; all remaining sections between Wrocław and Łódź should open later this year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A4, Bulgaria*

*14 August 2014*

A 6 kilometer segment of A4 (Maritsa Motorway) opened to traffic in southeastern Bulgaria. It bypasses the town of Kapitan Andreevo and feeds into the border crossing with Turkey.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 303, Phoenix, USA*

*August 17, 2014*

The first flyovers of the I-10 / Loop 303 interchange in Phoenix, Arizona opened to traffic today, along with six miles of Loop 303 freeway on the western side of the Phoenix metropolitan area. The interchange is not fully opened yet, two more ramps will open next month.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A16, Switzerland*

*21 August 2014*

An 8.8 km segment of A16 opens to traffic in northwestern Switzerland, from Bure to Purrentruy-Ouest. This segment has cost 680 million CHF / € 560 million (€ 63.6 million per kilometer). It includes the 3059 m long Tunnel de Bure. Construction of this segment took 7.5 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 31 Plymouth - South Bend, USA*

*August 21, 2014*

A 20 mile (32 km) segment of freeway opened to traffic in northern Indiana, it is the Plymouth to South Bend segment of US 31. Out of the 20 miles of new freeway, 15 miles is on a new alignment. It feeds directly onto the existing freeway bypass of South Bend.


----------



## mcarling

*Highway 7 - Israel*

In Israel, 7km of Highway 7 will open "in the next few days". This is a 2x2 grade-separated road (with provisions for future upgrade to 2x3) that would be classified motorway/freeway/autobahn in other countries. It will replace the old Highway 41 between Highway 4 and Highway 40, east of Ashdod.
http://www.iroads.co.il/content/כביש-מהיר-ושני-מחלפים-חדשים-נפתחים-לתנועה


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 9, Israel*

*24 July 2014*

A 10 kilometer stretch of Kvish 9 (Highway 9) opened to traffic in central Israel on July 24. It runs from Route 4 near Hadera to Route 61 near Baqa, just short of Route 6. 

Ultimately it will connect both Route 2 and Route 6. The westernmost 2 kilometers will open in mid-2015.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Bosnia-Herzegovina*

*25 August 2014*

A 6 kilometer segment of A1 opened to traffic today in Bosnia-Herzegovina. It runs from near Zenica to Lašva. It includes a 3 km long tunnel called '1 March'.

http://www.jpautoceste.ba/201408251098/danas-otvaranje-tunela-1-mart-i-dionice-zenica-jug-lava


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 7, Israel*



mcarling said:


> In Israel, 7km of Highway 7 will open "in the next few days". This is a 2x2 grade-separated road (with provisions for future upgrade to 2x3) that would be classified motorway/freeway/autobahn in other countries. It will replace the old Highway 41 between Highway 4 and Highway 40, east of Ashdod.
> http://www.iroads.co.il/content/כביש-מהיר-ושני-מחלפים-חדשים-נפתחים-לתנועה


It opened to traffic today: http://www.globes.co.il/news/article.aspx?did=1000966360


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*

A 18 km kilometer segment of *SP-308* opened to traffic today in São Paulo State. It runs from Capivari (SP) to Rio das Pedras (SP).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Valtatie 7, Finland*

*1 September 2014*

A 15 kilometer segment of highway 7 opened to traffic in southeastern Finland. It runs from Loviisa to Ahvenkoski. This completes the large motorway construction project in this area. 53 km of new motorway were built.

http://www.kotka.fi/asukkaalle/ajan...ottoritie_koskenkylasta_kotkaan_on_nyt_valmis


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A85, Québec, Canada*

*10 September 2014*

Two segments of A85 opened to traffic;

* New Brunswick border - Dégelis (8 km)
* Notre-Dame-du-Lac - Cabano (6 km)

It is part of a project to connect Canada's maritime provinces with the rest of the country by autoroute.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

wasn't that scheduled for a 2015 completion? its ahead of schedule I guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A66, Germany*

*13 September 2014*

A 3.5 km missing link of A66 opened to traffic in Germany today. It runs through the town of Neuhof (near Fulda) and has a 1610 m long tunnel. Construction took 9 years and has cost € 117.5 million.


----------



## Kemo

*S5 E261, Poland*

29 km section of S5 motorway opened between Kaczkowo and Korzeńsko. It bypasses the towns Rawicz and Bojanowo and is the first section of motorway on the route between Poznań and Wrocław.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Addis Ababa - Nazret Expressway, Ethiopia*

*14 September 2014*

The Addis Ababa - Nazret Expressway opened to traffic yesterday. It's a 84.6 km expressway from Addis Ababa to Nazret (also known as Adama). The toll road was inaugurated on 5 May by the PM's of Ethiopia and China, but actual traffic opening did not occur until yesterday. It is the first modern expressway of Ethiopia.

http://allafrica.com/stories/201409150205.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 60, Owensboro, KY, USA*

*September 15, 2014*

A 4 mile (7 km) segment of US 60 freeway opened to traffic near Owensboro, Kentucky. It runs from the existing bypass to just east of Owensboro. It bypasses a segment of 5-lane undivided highway and 6 traffic signals.

http://surfky.com/index.php/news/lo...extension-at-owensboro-to-open-monday-sept-15


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A4, Germany*

*17 September 2014*

Approximately 12 kilometers of new alignment of A4 was inaugurated today in western Germany. It runs from Düren to Kerpen (Aachen - Köln motorway). This completed the widening of A4 between both cities. The first carriageway opened today, the other direction opens 20 September.

http://www.strassen.nrw.de/service/presse/meldungen/2014/140916-01.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Bosnia-Herzegovina*

*16 September 2014*

Approximately 7.5 km of A1 opened to traffic in southern Bosnia-Herzegovina. It runs from Međugorje to Bijača. This section feeds into the Croatian coastal motorway (A1).

http://jpautoceste.ba/201409121109/...gorje-do-meunarodnog-graninog-prijelaza-bijaa


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 404, Ontario, Canada*

*17 September 2014*

A 13 kilometre extension of Highway 404 opens to traffic in Ontario, Canada. It runs from Newmarket to near Keswick, just north of Toronto. It is a four-lane freeway. 

http://news.ontario.ca/mto/en/2014/09/highway-404-extension-set-to-open.html


----------



## Innsertnamehere

_finally_. construction only took twice as long as it was supposed to.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 271, Mount Pleasant, TX, USA*

*September 16, 2014*

A 5 mile bypass route of Mount Pleasant, Texas opened to traffic on Tuesday September 16, 2014. It is a four-lane divided highway with interchanges. Through traffic can now bypass the city. 

http://www.dailytribune.net/news/a-landmark-day/article_0c04fc22-3e02-11e4-be9a-8fc116b70a4c.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hanoi - Lao Cai Expressway, Vietnam*

*21 September 2014*

The remaining segment of the Hanoi - Lao Cai Expressway opened to traffic in Vietnam. It is unclear to me which part opened yesterday. The entire expressway is 245 kilometers long and runs towards Kunming in China. The northern part is a super two highway. Hanoi - Yen Bai has four lanes, while Yen Bai - Lao Cai has two lanes.

http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/thoi-su/tuyen-cao-toc-dai-nhat-viet-nam-duoc-thong-xe-3081753.html


----------



## CNGL

It wasn't reported that on 2014 July 20 D) a section of Chinese G42 Hurong expressway across the Hubei-Chongqing border was opened. Only a section in Hubei remains...


----------



## Chris80678

*S17 / S12 Poland*

*25 September 2014*

S12/S17 between Bogucin (junction Jastków) and interchange Lublin-Sławinek + the new access road to Lublin (Aleja Solidarności) (total 14km) opened today:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E18, Sweden*

*22 September 2014*

The reconstruction of E18 from 2+1 to a 2x2 motorway has been completed. Traffic opening was 22 September 2014, official opening is 10 October 2014. It is 10 km from the east side of Västerås to Sagån.


----------



## bigic

Proof that 2+1 roads are inadequate, when even Sweden is abandoning them.


----------



## CNGL

*G4W3 Leguang Expressway, China*

*2014 September 27*



big-dog said:


> Sep 27
> 
> *Guangle expressway opens*
> 
> Guangle expressway: Guangzhou-Hunan, 302.6km
> Construction: Dec 2009 ~ Sep 2014
> Cost: 33.34 bln yuan
> 
> There are many tourist interests along the new expressway. With opening of Guangle Expressway the total expressway mileage of Guangdong province surpasses 6000km.
> 
> 
> (tumukeji)


An extension of G6011 to G4W3 and S84 closing a loop around Shaoguan (With G4W3 and G6011) have been opened too.


----------



## CNGL

*More Chinese expressways*

In addition to Guangle or Leguang (Or it was the other way round?) expressway, a good number of expressways opened in China in the last few days. Some are already marked on Baidu Maps (One of the very few reliable Chinese things in existence), others are not yet but they should appear soon.

September 25: Shanxi's S40, Shenchi-Hequ (Near the Shanxi/Shaanxi/Inner Mongolia tripoint) (99 km).
September 26: S29 Panjin Harbor expressway (16.5 km), S20 Dengta-Liaozhong (42 km) and S26 Jiantang-Xincheng (90 km), all three in Liaoning. The later is not the G4515, which should run to Suizhong instead.
September 27: G4W3, already said.
September 28: G59 Hubei expressway in Hubei , Nanxiang-G42 near Dangyang (68 km), G75 in Guangxi Zhuangzu, Hechi-Du'an Yaozu (98 km), and Shanxi's S45, Xipingbao-Tianzhen (ca. 30 km). The last missing link of G75 in Guangxi is now open and completes the expressway all the way from Longnan (Gansu) to Xuwen (Guangdong). S45 will tie onto the short Shanxi stretch of G7.
Yesterday: G4E in Hubei, Tongcheng-Hunan border (24 km)
Today: G76 realignment in Fujian near Xiamen (Dongfu-Changtai) (ca. 20 km)
November 30 (For some strange reason they were on Baidu since late September): G3014 Fuhai-Altay (ca. 140 km) and entire nonredundant G3015 Karamay-Kazakhstan border near Tacheng (labelled as Qoqek in Google Maps) (ca. 220 km), both in Xinjiang Uygur.
December 16 (Again, Baidu was early): Guangxi Zhuangzu's S52, Laibin-Wuxuan (ca. 75 km).
Date unknown, it appears in Baidu Maps: G7 across Mori Kazakh in Xinjiang Uygur (ca. 75 km).


----------



## makaveli6

*A12, Latvia*

*1 October 2014*

Construction of 18 kilometers long A12/E22 stretch between Ludza and Nirza was completed today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E18, Norway*

*1 October 2014*

A 7.7 km stretch of E18 opens to traffic in southeastern Norway, from Momarken to Melleby, not far from the Swedish border. It's mostly a four-lane highway, but narrows to two lanes at the eastern end.

http://www.nrk.no/ostfold/na-er-nye-e18-apnet-1.11961488


----------



## spacetweek

makaveli6 said:


> Construction of 18 kilometers long A12/E22 stretch between Ludza and Nirza was completed today.


That is not a motorway, just a 2-lane road with junctions, for example here. Latvia still has no real motorways, as confirmed here. There are motorway-style roads there, but they are not high enough standard.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Rocade sud-ouest de Casablanca, Morocco*

*1 October 2014*

The Rocade sud-ouest de Casablanca (southwestern bypass) opened to traffic yesterday. It's an 8 km four-lane highway with two interchanges. It starts and ends at a roundabout. It has cost 253 million dirhams to construct it (circa € 22 million).

http://www.lematin.ma/journal/2014/...tante-au-service-du-developpement/209874.html


----------



## makaveli6

spacetweek said:


> That is not a motorway, just a 2-lane road with junctions, for example here. Latvia still has no real motorways, as confirmed here. There are motorway-style roads there, but they are not high enough standard.


This discussion should be held in Latvian thread, not here.  Also, the OSM map is incomplete, to my knowledge, currently there is no complete map showing the new route. A12 is built, keeping in mind, that the road would need a second-carriegeway built in later years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*State Route 364, Missouri, USA*

*October 4, 2014*

A 4.5 mile (7 km) segment of State Route 364 opens to traffic in the greater St. Louis area. It runs from I-64 east to Route K in Dardenne Prairie. Another missing link from Route K to Highway 94 is expected to open in late October, completing the new freeway.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

how often do you see new build 8 lane highways like 364 constructed in the western world? Usually you only reach 8 lanes with a widening, and new highways are either 4 or 6 lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N249, France*

*3 October 2014*

The 11 kilometer missing link of 2x2 N249 opened to traffic from Montourneau to Bressuire-Ouest. This completes the four-lane expressway from Nantes to Bressuire.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Bosnia-Herzegovina*

*7 October 2014*

A 20 kilometer segment of A1 opened to traffic in Bosnia-Herzegovina, from Sarajevo to Tarčin. It has cost € 300 million. Toll collection will start in late 2014.

http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/otvo...-ovo-je-historijski-trenutak-za-bih/141007068


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute 35, Québec, Canada*

*8 October 2014*

A 24.5 kilometer segment of Autoroute 35 opens to traffic in southern Québec. It runs from Saint-Sébastien to Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu. It is part of the direct route from Boston to Montréal. It opened 47 years after the last part.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute 73, Québec, Canada*

*8 October 2014*

A 4.2 km segment of second carriageway opened to traffic along Autoroute 73 in Québec. It runs from south of Vallée-Jonction to Saint-Joseph-de-Beauce. This means this part of A73 is now upgraded to full twinned autoroute status.

http://www.enbeauce.com/actualites/...verture-dun-nouveau-troncon-sur-lautoroute-73


----------



## CNGL

*A-23, Spain*

*10 October 2014*

A 3.2 km segment is going to open in the afternoon. It runs from Arguis to the Monrepos Summit. It includes a 1.5 km tunnel, duplication of the previously existing one. Now a 2 km gap will be in place for some time...


----------



## brick84

*A3 Napoli-Reggio Calabria - Italy*

*31 October 2014*

A new section of 1,5 km with 'Renazza' tunnel near Lagonegro (Potenza) opened to traffic.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostrada_A3_(Italia)


----------



## italystf

brick84 said:


> *31 October 2014*
> 
> A new section of 1,5 km with 'Renazza' tunnel near Lagonegro (Potenza) opened to traffic.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostrada_A3_(Italia)


That's not a new motorway, it's an upgrade of an old one. Upgrades aren't considered in this thread.


----------



## MichiH

^^ It's a new 2nd carriageway and a re-alignment, isn't it?


----------



## brick84

italystf said:


> That's not a new motorway, it's an upgrade of an old one. Upgrades aren't considered in this thread.


Most of new stretches of A3 are whole new highway, just not only upgrades.


----------



## italystf

brick84 said:


> Most of new stretches of A3 are whole new highway, just not only upgrades.


Yes, I know, but a motorway along that route have existed before. A3 realignments have never been included in this thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*MO-364, St. Louis, USA*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *October 31, 2014*
> 
> The remaining 4 mile segment of State Route 364 in Missouri opens to traffic today. It is a freeway in the western suburbs of St. Louis, the newly opened stretch runs from Mid Rivers Mall Drive to Route K. There is now a continuous freeway from I-64 to I-270. There is conjecture it may be renumbered to I-364 at some point.


The ribbon cutting was October 31, actual traffic opening was November 2.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ruta 1, Chile*

*4 November 2014*

A 31 kilometer autopista officially started operations today. It runs from Iquique to the airport south of the city. It is part of a 78 kilometer long toll road, but it's not a motorway-standard road south of the airport.

http://www.mop.cl/Prensa/Paginas/DetalleDestacadas-portadillanoticias.aspx?item=1671


----------



## Kemo

*DTŚ, Poland*

Sections Z4 and G1 of DTŚ (Drogowa Trasa Średnicowa) opened today in Zabrze and Gliwice.
This section is 3 km long and includes an interchange with A1 motorway.

DTŚ is the main east-west artery of the Silesian Metropolis. It is mostly a 2x3 expressway.

Opening of this section also means finishing the first complete loop of grade-separated dual carriageways in Poland (length ~60 km).


----------



## g.spinoza

Today 5 km of SS 106, in Southern Italy, opened for traffic. It is an expressway, not motorway, and connects two SS 106 stretches already upgraded in the past years, around the town of Nova Siri Scalo. 80 M€ was the cost.

http://www.trmtv.it/home/attualita/2014_11_05/79523.html


----------



## Kemo

*S69, Poland*

6,5 km of S69 motorway opened today between Bielsko-Biała and Rybarzowice in southern Poland.

Polish S69, together with Slovak D3 will become part of E75 route (after they get completed).


----------



## Verso

^^


Verso said:


> rules:
> 
> No photos


----------



## Luki_SL

*S61 (8) E67, Poland*






















​12,75 of S61 expressway opened today between Raczki and interchange Suwałki South in the northern Poland. It`s part of The Via Baltica Corridor.
The 21,48km collision-free connector (1+1) beetwen Interchange Augustówand Raczki were opened too.

http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/16995/Augustow-obwodnica-otwarta


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*New Brunswick Highway 2, Canada*

*5 November 2014*

The last 2.8 km of four-lane highway opened to traffic in New Brunswick, Canada. It is located near the Québec border, near Saint-Jacques. This completes the four-lane Trans-Canada Highway through New Brunswick.

http://www.dailybusinessbuzz.ca/Con...tion-of-four-lane-TransCanada-Highway-opens/1


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A229, Kaliningrad, Russian Federation*

*8 November 2014*

A 17 kilometer stretch of A229 in Kaliningrad oblast, Russia, has been upgraded to motorway with a 120 km/h design speed. It runs from Zaozerye, just east of the Kaliningrad ring road, to Kurgan, a village not to be confused with the larger city in Siberia. It connects to the older four-lane highway at the village of Kurgan. There is now a four-lane highway from Kaliningrad to the A216-A229 split at Talpaki.

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/13937.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Xinjiang, China*

*6 November 2014*

2 expressways with a combined length of 401 kilometers opened to traffic in western Xinjiang, China.

A 223 kilometer long north-south expressway opened to traffic from Sanchakou to Yarkant. It runs just west of the Taklamakan Desert. It begins and ends at the Tuhe Expressway (G3014).

A 178 kilometer long east-west expressway opened to traffic from Kashgar to Makit. It intersects the other expressway west of Makit.

Maybe CNGL knows the official names and numbers?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S40 Suihong Expressway, China*

*9 November 2014*

A 130 kilometer extension of the S40 'Suihong Expressway' opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from Ziyang (G76) to Hongya. The name suggests the expressway is now completed from Suining to Hongya.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 49, U.S.A.*

*November 10, 2014*

The missing link of Interstate 49 from Hosston, Louisiana to Doddridge, Arkansas is inaugurated today. It is a 17 mile (27 km) segment of freeway. I-49 is now complete from just north of Shreveport to Texarkana.


----------



## SkySquirrel

*MD-200 Intercounty Connector, Maryland, USA*

*8 November 2014*

The last segment of the Intercounty Connector (ICC) toll road, or Maryland State Route 200, opened on November 8th. It is a 1.5 mile (2km) segment of highway between Interstate 95 and US Route 1 in Prince George's County, Maryland. The road is motorway grade except for a signalized, continuous-flow T-intersection at its US-1 terminus. All toll collection is automated. Includes a half-interchange with Virginia Manor Road.

This completes the multi-year ICC project to connect I-270 with I-95, a project which had been planned for decades.

Opening at the same time as part of a separate project is a new interchange between I-95 and Konterra Drive (formerly Van Dusen Road) about a mile away. Both projects share the same new collector-distributor roads on I-95.

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Last-Stretch-of-Intercounty-Connector-Now-Open-282115181.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Romania*

*14 November 2014*

The remaining 22 kilometers of A1 opened to traffic between Săliște and Cunța today. This completes the 130 kilometer long motorway from Sibiu to Deva. It also includes the biggest viaduct in Romania, the 980 meter long and 77 meter tall Aciliu Viaduct. 

http://www.mediafax.ro/economic/lot...lometri-a-fost-inaugurat-de-ioan-rus-13556978


----------



## medicu' de garda

It's really important to mention that this section is by no means complete, there are still heavy landscaping works to be done around the motorway due to the shifting terain. Unfortunately this section was opened much too soon, purely for political reasons, it literally isn't safe to drive on. This is a reather big risk of a landslide over or under the road, acording to recent pictures :shitfy: . 

Currently speed is limited to 80 km/h on the dangerous section and works are being done around the road. Sadly, they won't be ready until winter, so we will see if next year it stays in the same place...

Be cautious when using this road!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 19, Pinellas County, Florida, USA*

*November 13, 2014*

A 2.5 mile (4 km) stretch of de-facto freeway opens to traffic in suburban Pinellas County, Florida. It's a stretch of US 19 from Whitney Road to State Road 60. It opened with four lanes, but some last works will be done to provide six lanes. 

There is now 12 miles of free-flow US 19 in this area.

http://tbo.com/pinellas-county/us-19-drivers-have-stretch-of-relief-with-new-lanes-20141114/


----------



## italystf

*S10 Mühlviertler Schnellstrasse, Austria*

The first section of the Mühlviertler Schnellstrasse (S10) opens today in the Austrian state of Upper Austria. It's 5,9km long and stretches between the junctions of Freistadt South and Freistadt North. It's part of the future S10 motorway connecting the current end of A7 and the Czech border. One day it will be connected with the Czech D3 to Prague.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4, Sweden*

*16 November 2014*

A 17 kilometer new stretch of E4 opens to traffic near Sundsvall, Sweden. It runs from Myre to Sundsvall/Skönsmon, though the first few kilometers from Myre is not a four-lane highway. 

The bridge across the Sundsvall Fjord will open to traffic next month, completing the E4 Sundsvall bypass.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...ll/2014-11/Nu-oppnar-E4-mellan-Myre-Skonsmon/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*PA-28, Pittsburgh, USA*

*November 17, 2014*

A 2 mile stretch of Pennsylvania State Route 28 has been reconstructed into a freeway in Pittsburgh. The 5-year reconstruction project was completed today. 

The $ 181 million project turned this stretch of PA 28 into a four-lane, divided highway without traffic signals. The two T-intersections with the 31st Street and 40th Street Bridges have been replaced by interchanges. This allows free-flow traffic from I-579 all the way to Kittanning. 

http://www.pa.gov/Pages/NewsDetails.aspx?agency=PAGovNews&item=16309


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S1, Georgia*

*19 November 2014*

A 32 kilometer segment of the S1 motorway opened to traffic around Kutaisi, Georgia. The motorway bypasses the city on the south.

http://en.trend.az/scaucasus/georgia/2334869.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A16, Portugal*

*21 November 2014*

A 1 kilometer extension of A16 opened to traffic around Pontinha, a suburb of Lisbon. The new stretch runs from A36 to Estrada Correia.

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/governo-conclui-amanha-fecho-da-radial-da-pontinha_206538.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A410, Québec, Canada*

*November 21, 2014*

A 3 kilometer extension of A410 around the southern side of Sherbrooke, QC, Canada, opens to traffic today.

http://www.fil-information.gouv.qc....diffuseurs&listeDiff=331&idArticle=2211204256


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A4, Netherlands*

*24 November 2014*

Tomorrow at 6:00 a.m., the missing link of A4 around Steenbergen opens to traffic. It is a 13 kilometer segment of motorway with 2x2 lanes from the Dinteloord interchange to the Klutsdorp turnoff, a temporary exit that will be eliminated. The new motorway includes the 'aquaduct Steenbergen aan Zee', the first aquaduct of Noord-Brabant province. Construction cost was € 275 million and took 2.5 years.


----------



## Aphelion

*25 November 2014*
15 km of new motorway on the E22 between Sölvesborg and Mörrum has opened to traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 31, Carmel, USA*

*November 25, 2014*

A nearly 3 mile stretch of freeway opens to traffic in Carmel, Indiana, a northern suburb of Indianapolis. The new freeway runs from Old Meridian Street to the Keystone Parkway.

Old US 31 was closed for over half a year to expedite construction. It opened a year earlier than when conventional workzones would have been implemented.

It is part of a larger project to upgrade US 31 to a six-lane freeway from I-465 to SR-38. 

http://us31hamiltoncounty.in.gov/us31opens/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E16, Norway*

*27 November 2014*

At 1:30 p.m., a 16.5 kilometer stretch of four-lane highway opened to traffic in eastern Norway. It runs from Slomarka to Kongsvinger. Construction took 3 years and 1 month. 

http://www.glomdalen.no/nyheter/article7711550.ece


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A26, Germany*

*28 November 2014*

A 4.7 km stretch of A26 opened to traffic from Jork to Horneburg, west of Hamburg. It is open in the direction of Stade only, due to concerns of the local intersection of K26 and B73 in Neukloster not being able to handle all traffic to and from A26.

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niede...hn-26-teilweise-freigegeben,autobahn1184.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M11, Russia*

*28 November 2014*

As reported in the Russian thread, a 72 kilometer segment of M11 (Moscow - St. Petersburg motorway) opened to traffic in Tver Oblast. It runs from north of Torzhok to northwest of Vyshny Volochyok, bypassing that city on the west.

Construction took almost 3 years. It's a four-lane motorway with a speed limit of 130 km/h and a design speed of 150 km/h. It is also a toll road. It is the first segment of the new M11 to open to traffic. It should be completed by 2018.

http://itar-tass.com/ekonomika/1609949


----------



## Kemo

*S8 E67, Poland*

34 km of S8 motorway opened between Sieradz and Łask in central Poland. (check on map)
This was the last remaining section of motorway between Wrocław and Łódź.

This section is built in concrete and has 2x2 lanes with space reservation for 3rd lane.


----------



## italystf

*D2 expressway, Croatia*

*28 November 2014*

A 7,5km stretch of the D2 expressway opened to traffic yesterday in Osijek, Croatia. It runs from the junction with A5 motorway and the road Z4085.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E20, Stockholm, Sweden*

*30 November 2014*

Norra länken (the northern link) in Stockholm is inaugurated today. It is a 4 kilometer extension of E20 to the port of Stockholm, pretty much entirely underground. It was the largest tunnel project in northern Europe over the past few years. Construction took 7 years and has cost € 1.3 billion. 

Dark blue: opens today. Purple: opens early 2015.


----------



## italystf

*A1, Serbia*

*29 November 2014*

A 2,6km section of A1 motorway opened to traffic yesterday near Batajnic. It's part of the Belgrade bypass.


----------



## italystf

*E6, Norway*

Two sections of motorway opened in the past few days along the E6 corridor north of Oslo:

*24 November 2014*
Skaberud – Labdalen 8km

*27 November 2014*
Langset – Minnesund 2km


----------



## bongo-anders

The next part of the Silkeborg Motorway (route 15) in western Denmark opens today, its the 11 kilometers between Hårup and Låsby located between Silkeborg and Aarhus.


Now there is only the 18 kilometer part through Silkeborg left and that part opens in 2016.

This stretch will connect the new motorway at Hårup with the other part of the route 15 motorway that now ends in Funder west of Silkeborg. 


http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/DA/ve...n-er-klar-til-trafikanterne.aspx#.VHxVnTGG_kM


----------



## nunex

In Argentina Ceibas(near B.Aires) to Passo de los libres (Brazilian border). Finished.
In the link below there's a pdf file with more details.

http://www.minplan.gob.ar/noticia/1...-autovia-rn-14-ceibas-paso-de-los-libres.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guazhou - Dunhuang Expressway, China*

*30 November 2014*

A 145 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in western Gansu, China. It runs from G30 at Guazhou to G215 at Dunhuang. It was constructed largely by twinning the existing S314 provincial road. It may be a part of G3011 Liuge Expressway that would run from Liuyuan to Golmud.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G8513 Pingmian Expressway, China*

*29 November 2014*

The first 94 kilometers of G8513 Pingmian Expressway opened to traffic in Gansu, China. It runs from Chengxian to G75 at Longnan. It includes two 8+ km tunnels, one of them is the Micangshan Tunnel.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 40, South Korea*

*31 October 2014*

An 18 kilometer extension of Expressway 40 opened a month ago in South Korea. It runs around the city of Chungju, from the western Expressway 45 interchange to the northern side of Chungju. It is a four-lane expressway. Expressway 40 and 45 run along side eachother for a few kilometers west of Chungju.


----------



## bongo-anders

Btw I corrected my info about the Hårup-Låsby motorway, its 11 kilometers long so its "only" 18 kilometers through Silkeborg that are missing to complete route 15.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G69 Yinbai Expressway, China*

*3 December 2014*

A 94 kilometer segment of expressway opens to traffic in Shaanxi province. It runs from Xunyi to G70 just west of Xi'an.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3014 Kui'a Expressway, China*

*30 November 2014*

A 289 kilometer segment of G3014 Kui'a Expressway opened to traffic in northwestern China. It runs from Urho to Altay, not far from the border with Mongolia. It is built entirely on a new alignment, so it is not a twinning of an existing highway like some other expressways in western China. 

This would likely have completed the G3014 Kui'a Expressway from Kuytun to Altay. It is 550 kilometers long in total


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3015 Kuita Expressway, China*

*30 November 2014*

A 218 kilometer segment of the G3015 Kuita Expressway opened to traffic in far western China. It runs from Karamay to the Kazakh border at Tacheng.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4512 Shuangnen Expressway, China*

*28 November 2014*

A circa 25 kilometer segment of G4512 Shuangnen Expressway opened to traffic in Jilin province, from G12 at Baicheng to Zhenlai. Another segment of expressway along the southern side of Baicheng also opened to traffic, but it is unclear if this east-west route is also part of G4512, which runs north-south.

S19 Nentai Expressway in Heilongjiang province is likely a part of G4512. That 370 km expressway opened in 2010.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 363, Temple, USA*

*September 27, 2014*

A freeway opening occurred on September 27 in Temple, Texas, when the mainline lanes of Loop 363 were opened to traffic. About 4 miles of new freeway was constructed along the northwestern side of Temple.

http://www.ci.temple.tx.us/index.aspx?NID=1577


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*CA-4, Brentwood, USA*

*October 24, 2014*

A 1.5 mile / 2.5 km segment of State Route 4 opened to traffic as a freeway with the opening of the Sand Creek Road interchange in Brentwood, California. It is the latest extension of Route 4 as a freeway into the East County.

http://eastcountytoday.net/sand-creek-interchange-completion-celebrated-in-brentwood/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A21, Germany*

*2 December 2014*

The first two kilometers of the A21 project from Stolpe to Nettelsee in Northern Germany opened to traffic. The B404 has been widened and reconstructed into an Autobahn. The remained won't open until 2017 though.

http://www.kn-online.de/Schleswig-Holstein/Aus-dem-Land/Stolpe-Weiterer-Abschnitt-auf-der-A21-fertig

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/MWAVT/DE/Service/Presse/PI/2014/141202_Freigabe_A21_Nettelsee.html


----------



## x-type

*D1, Croatia*

*30 November 2014*

Final 1,5 km long part between Klis Grlo and Klis have been completed at sunday what means the whole connector from Split to A1 exit Dugopolje is in 2+2 and 3+3 expressway profile now.

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spl...ype/ArticleView/articleId/266260/Default.aspx


----------



## x-type

*D2, Croatia*

*28 November 2014*

7 km long section of D2 Osijek bypass has been opened at friday as expressway in 2+2 profile. 10 km left to go.

http://www.sib.hr/vijesti/osijek/14748-sedam-kilometara-nove-obilaznice-danas-pusteno-u-promet.html


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> *28 November 2014*
> 
> 7 km long section of D2 Osijek bypass has been opened at friday as expressway in 2+2 profile. 10 km left to go.
> 
> http://www.sib.hr/vijesti/osijek/14748-sedam-kilometara-nove-obilaznice-danas-pusteno-u-promet.html


^^^^


italystf said:


> *28 November 2014*
> 
> A 7,5km stretch of the D2 expressway opened to traffic yesterday in Osijek, Croatia. It runs from the junction with A5 motorway and the road Z4085.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*B2, Untersteinbach, Germany*

*5 December 2014*

A 3.6 kilometer stretch of four-lane motorway-like road opened to traffic in Bavaria, just south of Roth. It bypasses the village of Untersteinbach an der Haide. Construction cost was € 18 million.

http://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2014/137-baer-b2-untersteinbach-dettenheim.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Carretera 1, Peru*

*5 December 2014*

Peru opened a 76 kilometer stretch of second carriageway of the 'autopista' Panamericana Norte (carretera 1N) from Pativilca to Huarmey. This runs through a remote desert area, approximately 200 kilometers north of Lima.

http://transparencia.mtc.gob.pe/idm/noticiapop.aspx?id=2902


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Joban Expressway, Japan*

*6 December 2014*

Two segments of the Joban Expressway open to traffic in eastern Japan.

The southern segment runs from Namie to Minamisoma and is 18 kilometers long. The northern segment runs from Soma to Yamamoto and is 23 kilometers long. The opening of these segments were postponed after the 2011 tsunami and nuclear disaster at Daiichi Fukushima Nuclear Power Plant. 

The last remaining segment between Tomioka and Namie is planned to open on 1 March 2015. It runs 6 kilometers from the nuclear plant.

The Joban Expressway is the coastal route from Tokyo to Sendai.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S63 Laoshi Expressway, China*

*8 December 2014*

The first 106 kilometer segment of the S63 Laoshi Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province, China. It runs from Songzi to the border with Hunan near Shishou. It is part of the longer Laoheku - Shishou Expressway that will run across western Hubei.


----------



## spacetweek

*11 December 2014*

A 30km expressway opened in mid-western China north of Chongqing, from G75 at Hechuan to G93 at Tongliang. It is part of a new orbital which will encircle three sides of Chongqing. Future map here.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*10 December 2014*

*PR-445* - 12 km of lanes addition between Londrina and Cambé. It's only partially (22 km section upgrade). They probably did that as it was Londrina's 80 years birthday. 

The whole area is fully urbanised, with a big shopping mall (82,000 sq meters GLA), two universities (around 35,000 students) and Londrina's (vertical) booming district, Gleba Palhano. It's also part of the corridor that brings Brazilian soybean produced in Midwest (and also in Londrina's region) to Paranaguá's harbour. It's pure chaos. This upgrade was needed at least 20 years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D924, Orne, France*

*12 December 2014*

A 7.5 kilometer segment of voie expresse (expressway) opened to traffic in the Orne Department, from A88 near Argentan to Sevrai, west of Écouché. It is a four-lane expressway with a 110 km/h speed limit. It is part of a larger 37 km project to construct an expressway from Argentan to Flers.

http://www.lejournaldelorne.fr/2014...-entre-sevrai-et-la-88-inauguree-ce-vendredi/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*13 December 2014*

A 10 kilometer segment of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway (Eastern Kyushu Expressway) opens to traffic on the island of Kyushu. The opened stretch runs from Yukuhashi to Tsuiki. This completes the bypass of the city of Yukuhashi and provides a continuous route along this part of the coast. It is approximately 25 kilometers south of the large city of Kitakyushu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*B50, Germany*

*15 December 2014*

A 5.3 kilometer segment of new B50 four-lane expressway opened to traffic in western Germany. It runs from the Wittlich motorway interchange (A1/A60) to Platten. Construction took 11 years and 7 months.

http://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2014/143-baer-verkehrsfreigabe-b50.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-522, Monroe, WA, USA*

*December 15, 2014*

A 4.5 mile / 7 kilometer segment of State Route 522 northeast of Seattle has been widened to a four-lane freeway. The new freeway segment runs from the Snohomish River to US 2 in Monroe.

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/News/2014/12/SR522TwoPlusTwoEqualsWiderHighwayOnSR522.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R2, Slovakia*

*15 December 2014*

The 5.5 kilometer long bypass of Žiar nad Hronom opens to traffic today. It is mostly single carriageway, but the southernmost 1.6 km has four lanes.

http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-ziar-nad-hronom-dostane-novy-obchvat/44372s48769c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A31, Italy*

*15 December 2014*

An 18 kilometer segment of A31 (Valdastico Sud) opened to traffic in Northern Italy. It runs from Santa Margherita d'Adige to Badia Polesine. Another segment will open in a few weeks.

http://mattinopadova.gelocal.it/pad...co-sud-aperti-due-caselli-padovani-1.10502962


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NM-423, Paseo del Norte, Albuquerque, USA*

*December 15, 2015*

The I-25 / NM-423 (Paseo del Norte) interchange opens to traffic in Albuquerque, New Mexico. It also includes a mile of new freeway. This completes the Paseo del Norte upgrade project, which created a 5 mile freeway corridor through northern Albuquerque. The project cost was $ 93 million.

http://www.koat.com/news/paseo-del-nortei25-interchange-to-open-monday-night/30240478


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M-509, Spain*

*15 December 2014*

A 5.1 kilometer segment of autovía opened to traffic in Madrid Community. It runs from M-50 near Majadahonda to Villanueva del Pardillo. Construction cost was € 26 million.

http://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2014/12/15/548f169ee2704e58668b456f.html

http://www.madrid.org/cs/Satellite?...nguage=es&pagename=ComunidadMadrid/Estructura


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute C2, Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire*

*16 December 2014*

A 6.5 kilometer extension of Autoroute C2 opens to traffic in Abidjan in Côte d'Ivoire (also known as Ivory Coast). It includes a large bridge across the lagune, the _Pont Henri Konan Bédié_. 

http://www.rti.ci/infos_societe_931...era-a-la-preservation-de-leenvironnement.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Valtatie 7, Finland*

*17 December 2014*

A 15 kilometer extension of the Valtatie 7 (E18) motorway opens to traffic in Finland. It is basically the northern bypass of the city of Hamina. This means there is an uninterrupted motorway from Helsinki to east of Hamina.

http://news.cision.com/fi/liikennev...iikenteelle-keskiviikkona-17-12-2014,c9696750


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Jingxi - Napo Expressway, China*

*16 December 2014*

An 88 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It runs from Jingxi to Napo, not far from the border with Vietnam. It runs through very rugged terrain with numerous bridges and tunnels. It is likely part of a larger east-west corridor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Laibin - Wuxuan Expressway, China*

*16 December 2014*

A 70 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It's an east-west route between the cities of Laibin and Wuxuan in central Guangxi. It is likely part of a longer east-west route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G69 Yinbai Expressway, China*

*16 December 2014*

A 97 kilometer segment of G69 Yinbai Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It runs south from Baise to Jingxi, not far from the border with Vietnam. It indicates that the *Yin*chuan - *Bai*se Expressway actually runs south of Baise too.


----------



## italystf

*E6, Norway*

*13 December 2014*

Another section of the European Route 6 north of Oslo had been upgraded to motorway standards. It stretches from Labdalen to Korslund and it's 9km long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*LO-20, Spain*

*18 December 2014*

The first carriageway of 4 kilometers of LO-20 (Logroño Bypass) opened to traffic in La Rioja, Spain. It extends east of Logroño to Racejo.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...CACION/NOTICIAS1/2014/DICIEMBRE/141218-01.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SMT, Serbia*

*18 December 2014*

The first 9 kilometers of the six-lane SMT expressway, including the Mihajlo Pupin Bridge across the Danube, opened to traffic near Belgrade, Serbia. 

http://tanjug.rs/novosti/158302/vucic-i-li-otvorili-pupinov-most.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4, Sweden*

*18 December 2014*

The final part of the E4 motorway around Sundsvall, Sweden opens to traffic. It's a 2.5 km segment of motorway, including the 2109 meter long Sundsvall Bridge, one of the longest bridges in Sweden. A toll will be levied starting in February.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...-blir-tva/Nu-oppnar-Sundsvallbron-for-trafik/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N31, Netherlands*

*18 December 2014*

The Leeuwarden bypass opens to traffic in the Netherlands. It is an 8 kilometer segment of four-lane controlled-access expressway with a 100 km/h speed limit. Traffic opening is around 4 p.m. It includes one Dutch aquaduct (waterway underpass) and a new interchange with A32.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 460, Kentucky, USA*

*December 18, 2014*

An 8 mile / 13 kilometer segment of freeway opens to traffic as part of US 460 / Corridor Q in eastern Kentucky. It runs from US 23 to KY-195 in Pike County. It is the first phase to build a fast route though this isolated part of the Appalachian Mountains. The project has cost $ 283 million. An extension to the Virginia state line is under construction.

http://migration.kentucky.gov/Newsroom/governor/20141218us460.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 551, South Korea*

*16 December 2014*

A 10 kilometer extension of Expressway 551 opened to traffic near Busan, South Korea. It runs between Expressway 10 and Expressway 55 west of Busan and contains several tunnels. At the same time a six kilometer segment of existing Expressway 551 was widened to 2x3 lanes north of there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4213 Ma'an Expressway, China*

*26 December 2014*

A circa 175 kilometer long segment of the Ma'an Expressway opened to traffic in mountainous northwestern Hubei province, from a future interchange with S63 north of Baokang to near the Shaanxi border west of Zhuxi. It is part of the longer Macheng - Ankang Expressway which is under construction across Hubei and also incorporates the earlier S28 between G4 and G70 at Suizhou.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S63 Laoshi Expressway, China*

*26 December 2014*

A circa 52 kilometer long segment of the Laoshi Expressway opened to traffic in northwestern Hubei province, running from G70 near Gucheng to G4213 north of Baokang (see previous post). It runs through mountainous terrain with numerous tunnels and bridges. 

Given the long planned length, it may attain 'G'-status in the future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G59 Hubei Expressway, China*

*26 December 2014*

Another segment of the G59 Hubei Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from G70 at Shiyan to G4213 near Fangxian. It is 64 kilometers long and contains numerous tunnels and bridges.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5 Jingkun Expressway, China*

*25 December 2014*

The missing 75 kilometers of G5 Jingkun Expressway opened to traffic in Beijing and Hebei. It runs from the 6th Ring Road (G4501) at Beijing to the existing G5 near Laishui in Hebei province. It also intersects the grand beltway of Beijing, the Capital Area Expressway (G95).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Chuguang Expressway, China*

*29 December 2014*

A short 17 kilometer connector expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan province. It runs from G56 near Chuxiong to Guangtongzhen.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Has somebody done a summary for 2014? 10x in advance


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Has somebody done a summary for 2014? 10x in advance


This should be good:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110043160&postcount=2


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Yuqing - Danzhai Expressway, China*

*30 December 2014*

Two segments of a north-south expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. A northern segment of 43 kilometer opened from Yuqing to near Huangping. At the same time, a circa 55-60 kilometer segment opened from Qiandongnan/Kaili to G76 at Danzhai. 

The middle segment is shown under construction on Google Earth imagery, including several tunnels

Baidu Maps labels the southern leg as 'S62' but doesn't show the northern segment. The name has been suggested as Yukai (Yuqing - Kaili) or Yuan (Yuqing - Anlong), but Anlong is far away and in a different direction.

Maybe CNGL knows more.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S2 Lanlang Expressway, China*

*26 December 2014*

A 99 kilometer extension of the S2 Lanlang Expressway opened to traffic in Gansu province. It runs from Linxia to Hezuo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*31 December 2014*

A circa 14 kilometer missing link of G56 Hangrui Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It forms the southern beltway of Beijie. Baidu Maps shows an interchange with G76 (Xiarong Expressway) but that seems out of the way of a direct Guiyang - Chengdu route (too far west). Google Earth imagery shows a north-south expressway intersecting G56 east of Beijie, however.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*unknown expressway, China*

*28 December 2014*

A connector expressway of 18 kilometers in length opened to traffic in Hebei province. It runs from the also recently opened Xingheng Expressway to Daguang Expressway (G45), south of Jizhou.

It is likely not a part of the Xingheng Expressway (Xingtai - Hengshui) as it is planned to extend further north beyond the connector expressway to G45.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Wanzai - Yichun Expressway, China*

*26 December 2014*

The 35 kilometer Wanzai - Yichun Expressway opened to traffic in Jiangxi province. It runs between the cities of Wanzai and Yichun. The name and number are unknown. It connects the under construction Nanchang - Shangli Expressway to the Hukun Expressway (G60).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ho Chi Minh City - Dau Giay Expressway, Vietnam*

*10 January 2015*

A 4.5 kilometer extension of the Ho Chi Minh City - Dau Giay Expressway opened to traffic in Hồ Chí Minh City. It runs from An Phú to Beltway 2. The new Beltway 2 interchange opened to traffic on 21 December. The next stage of the expressway from Long Thành to Dầu Giây will open next month.

http://www.saigon-gpdaily.com.vn/Hochiminhcity/2015/1/112268/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Third Ring Expressway, Chongqing, China*

*26 December 2014*

A 59 kilometer segment of the Third Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing special municipality. It runs from G85 at Yongchuan to G93 southwest of Baishezhen. It includes a cable-stayed bridge across the Yangtze River. 

maybe CNGL knows the number of this expressway, Baidu maps doesn't have one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S7 Xuming Expressway, China*

*26 December 2014*

The first 89 kilometers of the Xuming Expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province. It runs from S4/G1516 near Sixian to G36 near Mingguan. It includes a bridge across the Huai River, which seems to be a pretty wide cable-stayed bridge, but I couldn't find more info on that.

A northern extension to the Jiangsu border is under construction, but dead-ends at the Jiangsu border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A719, France*

*12 January 2015*

A 14 kilometer extension of A719 opened to traffic in France today. It runs from Gannat to Vichy in central France. The construction cost was € 100 million. It is a toll road (péage) with a toll of € 1 for passenger cars.

http://www.lamontagne.fr/accueil/brightcove/2015/01/12/l-a719-est-ouverte_93984093347001.html


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS 77, Italy*

*16 January 2015*

A 9-km stretch of expressway was inaugurated today at 10:30 between Bavareto di Serravalle and Colfiorito, in Central Italy.

http://www.umbriajournal.com/apertu...erravalle-smacchi-un-passo-importante-143878/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S1525 Zhangzhou Link Expressway, China*

*16 January 2015*

The Zhangzhou Link Expressway opens to traffic in Fujian province. It runs from G15W3 west of Zhangzhou to G15 south of Zhangzhou. It is a 47 kilometer four-lane expressway that passes by the city of Zhangzhou. It continues to the port as the Zhangzhou Port Expressway (S1591) that opened on 30 November 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G7611 Douxiang Expressway, China*

*6 January 2015*

A 64 kilometer segment of the G7611 Douxiang Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou, China. It runs from Liuzhi to Luipanshui and appears to include a few kilometers of G56 Hangrui Expressway near Luipanshui. The new expressway runs through spectacular terrain with bridges and tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G72 Quannan Expressway, China*

*16 January 2015*

The remaining 40 kilometer missing link of G72 Quannan Expressway opened to traffic in the border region of Jiangxi and Hunan provinces, near Lianhua. This completes the Quanzhou - Nanning Expressway.


----------



## italystf

*A60 Tangenziale di Varese, Italy*

*24 January 2015*

The Italian A60 opens today. It's 4,5km long and stretches between Azzate Buguggiate (A8) and Ponte di Vedano (SS712).


----------



## italystf

italystf said:


> *24 January 2015*
> 
> The Italian A60 opens today. It's 4,5km long and stretches between Azzate Buguggiate (A8) and Ponte di Vedano (SS712).


Although it was inaugurated today, it will actually open to traffic tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S15 Songcong Expressway, China*

*23 January 2015*

A 138 kilometer segment of the S15 Songcong Expressway opens to traffic in Guizhou. It runs from G60 at Sansui to Liping, via Tianzhu. The Songcong Expressway will eventually run from Songtao to Congjiang in eastern Guizhou. 

It is called a 'trial opening'. 

http://gz.people.com.cn/n/2015/0123/c194849-23663619.html


----------



## italystf

*A36 "Pedemontana Lombarda", Italy*

*26 January 2015*

Today the first stretch of A36 motorway, north of Milan, had open to traffic. It's 14,3km long and it connects Cassano Magnago (A8) and Lomazzo (A9).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E8 East Coast Expressway, Malaysia*

*31 January 2015*

The last segment of the E8 East Coast Expressway / _Lebuhraya Pantai Timur_ opened to traffic in Malaysia. This completes the expressway from Kuala Lumpur to Kuala Terenggan (410 km). The last link is 13 kilometers long between Kerteh and Paka.

http://www.malaysiandigest.com/news/540100-lpt2-officially-open-to-public-today.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S88 Rongma Expressway, China*

*15 January 2015*

A 26 kilometer segment of S88 Rongma Expressway (Rongjiang - Mawei) opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from Libo to the older part of S88 that starts at Jia'ouxiang. Google Maps labels this expressway as the 'Majia Expressway', which seems to be an older name.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G59 Hubei Expressway, China*

*28 January 2015*

Another 67 kilometer segment of the G59 Hubei Expressway (Hohhot - Beihai Expressway) opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from the Henan provincial border near Liudong to G70 at Shiyan. It contains numerous bridges and tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S2 Zunyi Ring Expressway, China*

*1 January 2015*

The western part of the S2 Zunyi Ring Expressway opened to traffic a month ago in Guizhou province. It runs from G75 north of Zunyi to G56 west of Zunyi, with a length of 30 kilometers. This means Zunyi has completed half its beltway along the northern side of the city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S10 Dexi Expressway, China*

*31 January 2015*

The first 22 kilometers of the S10 Dexi Expressway (Dejiang - Xishui Expressway) opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs near Wuchuan, and features several tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S68 Liwu Expressway, China*

*3 February 2015*

A 31 kilometer segment of the Liwu Expressway (Liyang - Wuhu Expressway) opened to traffic in Jiangsu province, from S55 near Gaochun and the Anhui border. It runs through flat terrain.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S21 Guanghui Expressway, China*

*5 February 2015*

A 19 kilometer extension of the S21 Guanghui Expressway opened to traffic in Guangdong province. It runs from G15 near Huidong to a peninsula in the South China Sea. It features a circa 2.6 km long low-level bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A89, France*

*7 February 2015*

A 4 kilometer segment of D9 has been widened to A89 between A20 and Saint-Germain-les-Vergnes, north of Brive. It was inaugurated today.

http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...lit-avec-les-societes-d-autoroute-650559.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ho Chi Minh City - Dau Giay Expressway, Vietnam*

*8 February 2015*

The last and longest section of the Ho Chi Minh City - Dau Giay Expressway opened to traffic in Southern Vietnam. It runs from Long Thanh to Dau Giay over a distance of 32 kilometers. This completes the 55 kilometer expressway. The speed limit is 120 km/h.

http://www.thanhniennews.com/society/vietnams-most-modern-expressway-opens-to-traffic-38545.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A150, France*

*9 February 2015*

The missing 16 kilometers of A150 in northwestern France opens to traffic today, from Barentin to Yvetot, northwest of Rouen. It is a toll road, under concession by Albea. The toll is € 3.10 for 14 kilometers (€ 0.22 per kilometer), making it one of the most expensive regular toll roads in France. The construction cost was € 240 million excluding VAT.

http://www.infonormandie.com/L-auto...e-aujourd-hui-ses-premiers-usagers_a7214.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Nantong - Rudong Expressway, China*

*6 February 2015*

A 36 kilometer expressway opened to traffic in Jiangsu province, from G15/40 at Nantong to Rudong in the coastal plain. The terrain is very flat and very densely populated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*AG-51, Spain*

*7 or 8 February 2015*

The Galician government in Spain opened the AG-51 to the PLISAN logistics center 'last weekend'. No exact date was given. It is a 4.5 km four-lane autovía. It begins at a roundabout interchange with A-52 and runs to the PLISAN logistics center, which is still mainly undeveloped due to the economic crisis. Construction on AG-51 was halted for a long period of time, it was already nearly completed by late 2011.

http://www.farodevigo.es/comarcas/2015/02/10/xunta-abre-autovia-plisan-dar/1181250.html

http://www.xunta.es/notas-de-prensa...-ambiental-proxecto-urbanizacion-dos-servizos


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4213 Ma'an Expressway, China*

*10 February 2015*

A 59 kilometer segment of the Ma'an Expressway (Macheng - Ankang Expressway) opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from near Hongshan to Yicheng. The missing link between Suizhou and Hongshan is also under construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G78 Shankun Expressway, China*

*16 February 2015*

A 40 kilometer missing link of G78 Shankun Expressway reportedly opened in Yunnan province. It would run from Luliang to Shilin, but 2014 imagery shows only a four-lane highway with no controlled-access and no new expressway under construction. Even in China they don't build new expressways in one year, but it may have been an upgrade of that four-lane G324.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G76 Xiarong Expressway, China*

*16 February 2015*

A 66 87 kilometer segment of the G76 Xiarong Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou, from G60 west of Guiyang to near Zhijin. As many of you may know, Guizhou has extremely rugged terrain, and this new expressway includes the 219 meter high Sanchahe Bridge 

The next segment to Nayong is under construction and features another very high bridge. The stretch near Nayong opened to traffic on 10 January 2015 (13 km).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S5 Guangming Expressway, China*

*15 February 2015*

A 17 kilometer segment of the S5 Guangming Expressway opened to traffic in Guangdong province. It runs through southern Guangzhou and Foshan. It runs from the Foshan Ring Expressway (S82) to provincial road S257 near Panyu. It is mostly an elevated highway.

The Guangming Expressway was reported open to traffic across 42 kilometers on 31 December 2014. However, this was later reported as being the westernmost part of 20 kilometers between G1501 and the Foshan Ring Expressway (S82). The segment within the S82 has yet to be constructed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 421, Sanford, North Carolina, USA*

*Circa February 14, 2015*

A four mile (six kilometer) segment of the US 421 Bypass opened to traffic around Sanford, North Carolina 'last week'. It runs from the old alignment near Cumnock to US 1. This completes the freeway bypass of Sanford.

http://www.sanfordherald.com/news/sanford/x2133899152/U-S-421-Bypass-open-to-motorists


----------



## alserrod

Spain

LO-20 in the east of Logroño is finished in both sides (it opened only one way in december, yesterday second way)

4 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G76 Xiarong Expressway, China*

*18 February 2015*

An 18 kilometer new expressway called the 'Xiacheng Expressway' opened to traffic in Xiamen, Fujian province. It appears to be an extension of the new alignment of the G76 Xiarong Expressway. It runs from G15 to Xinggang Road.

http://www.whatsonxiamen.com/news38423.html


----------



## italystf

*A1, Greece*

*16 February 2015*

A 4-km section of the Greek motorway A1 opened to traffic between Roditsa and Anthili (junction with A3), near the city of Lamia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Circunvalación de Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*

*22 February 2015*

The first 17 kilometer segment of the Circunvalación de Santo Domingo (Santo Domingo Bypass) opened to traffic in the Dominican Republic today. It runs from Bajos de Haina to Autopista Duarte near Pedro Brand.

http://www.noticiassin.com/2015/02/danilo-medina-encabeza-inauguracion-circunvalacion-santo-domingo/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Qom - Garmsar Freeway, Iran*

*25 February 2015*

The Qom - Garmsar Freeway, also known as the 'Shrine to Shrine Freeway' (Qom - Mashhad) opens to traffic today. It is a 152 kilometer freeway in central Iran, it passes southeast of Tehran.

http://www.tinn.ir/vdceww8e.jh8exi9bbj.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N88, France*

*20 February 2015*

The final segment of the N88 around the city of Albi in Southern France has been widened to a four-lane expressway. It opened to traffic on 20 February, the official inauguration is planned for April.

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2015/02/21/2053159-la-rocade-en-2x2-voies-est-ouverte.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Joban Expressway, Japan*

*1 March 2015*

The final segment of the Joban Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. The missing link was 14.3 kilometers long and runs from Tomioka to Namie. It passes 6 kilometers from the Fukushima I nuclear power plant.

http://ajw.asahi.com/article/0311disaster/fukushima/AJ201502280021


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 50, Begin Expressway, Israel*

*1 March 2015*

A 2.3 kilometer segment of Highway 50 (former Highway 404), also known as the Begin Expressway, opens to traffic in Jerusalem. It runs from the Golomb interchange to the Dov Yosef Interchange.

http://www.kikar.co.il/165080.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*1 March 2015*

A 21 kilometer super-two expressway opened to traffic on the island of Kyushu in Southern Japan. It is the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway (East Kyushu Expressway) that runs from Buzen to Usa. It is mainly a bypass of the city of Nakatsu.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> *20 February 2015*
> 
> The final segment of the N88 around the city of Albi in Southern France has been widened to a four-lane expressway. It opened to traffic on 20 February, the official inauguration is planned for April.
> 
> http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2015/02/21/2053159-la-rocade-en-2x2-voies-est-ouverte.html


Lenght: 2,3 km

The section of N88 between Albi-Le Lude and Albi-Stadium (1,5 km) opened on 15th October, and it wasn't reported there.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122012385&postcount=584


----------



## italystf

*D222, France*

*27 January 2015*

A 2 km section of the D222 expressway opened to traffic between Tregueux-Le Creach and Tregueux-La Croix Gibat.


----------



## JackFrost

No croatian fella' here? 

A5 section between A3 and Sredanci was put into service today according to this hungarian article. This new piece of motorway is 3,2 km long.

Http://www.ma.hu/autohirek.hu/242417/Atadtak_a_Horvatorszagot_Boszniaval_osszekoto_autopalyaszakaszt


----------



## zezi

You are right. Suprise for us in Croatia also. :banana:
It was not announced before opening.
http://hac.hr/odnosi-s-javnoscu/informacije-i-obavijesti

Actualy it was opened yesterday 02.03.2015.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*C2, Central Circular, Tokyo, Japan*

*7 March 2015*

The final segment of the C2 / Central Circular Route opened to traffic in Tokyo, Japan. It runs from Ohashi JCT to Oi JCT over a distance of 9 kilometers. The Central Circular Route is the second ring road of Tokyo.

It extends the Yamate Tunnel, which is now the longest road tunnel in Japan, the second longest in the world, and the longest twin-tube road tunnel in the world, at 18.2 km end-to-end and 19.3 km in total including the Ohashi JCT.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ken-O Expressway, Japan*

*8 March 2015*

A new segment of the Ken-O Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. The Ken-O Expressway is the outer beltway of Tokyo with a planned length of 282 kilometers. 203 kilometers is currently open to traffic. The opened segment is southwest of Tokyo, a 4 kilometer segment between Samukawa-North IC and Ebina JCT. This completes the western loop of the Ken-O Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S21 Tangcheng Expressway, China*

*26 February 2015*

A 28 kilometer extension of the S21 Tangcheng Expressway opened to traffic in Tianjin, China. It runs from G1 at Baodi to G1N near Jixian. It runs through flat and densely populated rural area.


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*

*Today*

A 26,5 kilometer segment of the BR-050 In Góias State, betweem Cristalina and Ipameri.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Noetsu Expressway, Japan*

*28 February 2015*

Two super two expressway segments opened to traffic in Japan, both part of the Noetsu Expressway.

* Nadaura IC - Nanao Daihaku IC 7 km
* Nanao Shiroyama IC - Nanao IC 3 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Minami-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*7 March 2015*

The missing bypass of Satsumasendai, part of the super two Minami-Kyushu Expressway, opened to traffic in southern Japan. It is nearly 7 kilometers long. The Minami (South) Kyushu Expressway runs along the southwest coast of Kyushu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nishi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*14 March 2015*

A 5.5 kilometer segment of the Nishi-Kyushu Expressway opens in southern Japan. It is a super two segment, not yet connected to other expressway segments, that runs from Yamashiro Kubara to Imafuku. The Nishi-Kyushu Expressway will provide a route along the northwest coast of Kyushu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*San-in Expressway, Japan*

*14 March 2015*

Two segments of the San-in Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. They are both super two expressways.

* Harai - Nishimura: 8 km (near Hamada)
* Nima ishimiginzan - Yusato: 6 km (near the world heritage site of the Iwami Ginzan Silver Mine)

The San-in Expressway is a long-distance expressway along the northern coast of western Honshu. It will eventually run from Tottori to Mine at a distance of circa 380 kilometers. Due to the low population density, most of the expressway is a super two highway, with infrequent four-lane sections to pass other vehicles.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tokushima Expressway, Japan*

*14 March 2015*

An 11 kilometer extension of the Tokushima Expressway opened to traffic on Shikoku Island. It runs from Naruto JCT to Tokushima IC. It curves across the river delta north of Tokushima, making a U-turn. It first runs south, then curves east and then turns west to connect to the older segment of the super two Tokushima Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*AC-14, Spain*

*14 March 2015*

The final 4 kilometers of AC-14, an access route into A Coruña, opened to traffic between As Lonzas and A Zapateira. It also connects to V-1.4 / V-14 that forms a ring road of the city.

http://www.xunta.es/notas-de-prensa...-rolda-coruna-como-unha-obra-estratexica-para


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Greece*

*16 March 2015*

The 19 kilometer missing link of A1 opened to traffic in Greece, along the Malian Gulf. It runs from Stylida to Raches. It opened in one direction today, the other direction will open next weekend.

http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...ρος-αθήνα-πλήρης-λειτουργία-το-σαββατοκύριακο


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M4, Pakistan*

*16 March 2015*

The first segment of M4 in Pakistan was inaugurated today. It runs from Faisalabad to Gojra over a distance of 58 kilometers. 

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...-pms-multan-faisalabad-motorway-inauguration/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M32, Kazakhstan*

*25 December 2014*

A bit late, but better than never, an 18 kilometer segment of four-lane motorway opened to traffic in Kazakhstan, part of M32 around Kyzylorda. It includes a new bridge across the Syrdarya River. Google Earth imagery confirms it is a motorway-standard road, all crossings are grade-separated with 4 interchanges.

http://europe-china.kz/en/news/7374


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chubu-Jukan Expressway, Japan*

*1 March 2015*

A 2.2 kilometer segment of the Chubu-Jukan Expressway opened to traffic in central Japan. It is a super-two expressway that runs from Matsuoka IC to Fukui-kita JCT (where it connects to the Hokuriku Expressway).

The Chubu-Jukan Expressway is entirely a super-two expressway that will connect Matsumoto with Fukui, through very mountainous terrain. 

Pictures can be seen here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122534252&postcount=566


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*North Luzon Expressway, Philippines*

*19 March 2015*

A 3 kilometer branch route of the North Luzon Expressway (NLEx) opened to traffic today in northern Manila. It runs from the NLEX main route to the MacArthur Highway in Valenzuela City. It is also called 'segment 9'.

http://manilastandardtoday.com/2015/03/20/nlex-harbor-link-opens/


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-308, São Paulo State, Brazil*

An 8 kilometer segment of SP-308 opened to traffic today between Piracicaba and Capivari in são paulo state, Brazil.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hainan - Yushu Expressway, China*

*18 December 2014*

A little late, but very notable news.

The Hainan - Yushu Expressway opened to traffic in Qinghai Province on 18 December 2014. It is 636 kilometers long, making it by far the world's largest single motorway opening in history.

However, it is also the world's highest motorway by a considerable margin. It tops out at 4,824 meters altitude at Bayan Har Pass, not far from the Sichuan border. This blows away the previous record of the La Paz - El Alto Motorway in Bolivia at 4,100 meters. It also contains the world's highest motorway tunnels at circa 4,350 meters.

The expressway runs through very remote and barren terrain, but its mountain passes are relatively easy, albeit very high. There are a half dozen mountain passes in excess of 4,100 meters altitude. Most of these are tunneled by twin-tube tunnels, the highest of which is at circa 4,350 meters altitude. The highest pass, Bayan Har, is not tunneled. 

Most of the expressway was built by twinning the existing G214. Unfavorable alignments are bypassed, and so are the (very few) villages along the route. Most passes are tunneled through.

http://www.tibet.cn/news/szxw/201412/t20141222_2171334.htm


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*

A 4 kilometer segment of the BR-101 opened to traffic In Rio de Janeiro State, betweem Professor Souza and Casimiro de Abreu:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*EX-A1, Spain*

*20 March 2015*

The final segment of the EX-A1 opened to traffic in Extremadura, Spain. It is the bypass of Coria. It is 5 kilometers long according to the press release, but closer to 6 km according to Google Earth measurement. This completes the 99 kilometer autovía from Navalmoral to Moraleja.

http://www.europapress.es/extremadu...mo-moraleja-autovia-ex-a1-20150320184654.html

http://www.gobex.es/comunicacion/noticia&idPub=15923


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan*

*21 March 2015*

Another segment of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway opens to traffic, the missing middle segment between Saiki and Kamae (20 km). There is just one missing link between Kitakyushu and Miyazaki remaining. Most of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway was opened over the last 5 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Keinawa Expressway, Japan*

*21 March 2015*

A 3 kilometer segment of the Keinawa Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. It runs from Gose-north to Gose-south. The Keinawa Expressway is an outer bypass of Osaka, it runs through the eastern and southern periphery.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Keinawa Expressway, Japan*

*22 March 2015*

Another short segment of the Keinawa Expressway opened to traffic, a 2 kilometer section from Koriyama JCT (Nishi-Meihan Expwy) to Koriyama-minami (south). This section is elevated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*EL-20, Spain*

*22 March 2015*

The southern bypass of Elche opened to traffic in Spain. It includes about 1.5 km of new autovía, the rest is a dual carriageway with roundabouts. They built an arch bridge across the Vinalopó River (which is more like an arroyo than an actual river).

http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/economia/20150322/fomento-inaugura-tramo-ronda-2899554.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A31, Italy*

*23 March 2015*

A 7 kilometer segment of A31 (Valdastico Sud) opened to traffic at 11 a.m. today. It runs from Noventa Vicentina to Santa Margherita d'Adige. This leaves just one missing link of Valdastico Sud.

http://www.autobspd.it/viewContenuto.do?id=7459


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Onomichi Expressway, Japan*

*22 March 2015*

The last segment of the Onomichi Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. The 20 kilometer segment runs from Sera to Kisu. The Onomichi Expressway is a super-two expressway that runs 50 kilometers from the Sanyo Expressway at Onomichi to the Chugoku Expressway near Miyoshi. 

Photos can be found here


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Photos can be found here


It doesn't look like a motorway\expressway. Is there a policy to include here also all 2-lanes expressways? Because there had been few such openings in Italy that had never been reported.


----------



## Losbp

*13 June 2015*

Another opening from Indonesia,
The 116 kilometer Cikopo - Palimanan Toll Road opened to traffic today after the inauguration by the president. This toll road is the longest toll road segment to be opened to date in Indonesia and finally connects the Jakarta - Cikampek toll road with the Palimanan - Pejagan toll road.

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/501273/presiden-resmikan-pengoperasian-jalan-tol-cikopo-palimanan


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G1503 Xiamen Ring Expressway, China*

*10 June 2015*

A 12 kilometer extension of the G1503 Xiamen Ring Expressway opened to traffic. It runs from near Fangyang to G15W3 (also numbered as S30 on maps). It includes a 4.5 km tunnel. 

It may possibly be part of the G15W3, which is an inland alternative route for G15 along the coast. G1503 Xiamen Ring Expressway could also be routed across other existing expressways, such as the new alignment of G76 around Zhangzhou, and the recently opened Zhangzhou southern bypass.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nan'an - Anxi Expressway, China*

*6 June 2015*

A 15 kilometer expressway link opened to traffic in Fujian province, China. It links G72 near Nan'an to G15W3 near Anxi, just outside Quanzhou. A number is not known, Chinese Wikipedia doesn't seem to list it. Baidu Maps also doesn't assign a number to it.


----------



## prophecus1

13 June 2015

New partial opening 40 km out of 405 km Central Spine Road upgrade project in peninsular Malaysia (Federal Route 8) linking Karak to Kota Bharu in Northeast. The new section starts from Padang Tengku to Merapoh and is linked to another newly built section towards Merapoh.

The alignment is new to bypass villages and former single carriageway and is built double carriageway with lilo/parclo or diamond interchanges. As the traffic is sparse around the jungle, the construction is fully funded by the government instead of typical private initiative.


----------



## JackFrost

*M85 Gyor-Enese/Enese-Kony*

*June 16*

M85 section Gyor-Enese, and section Enese-Kony opened today.

Http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Gyor_es_Kony_kozott_mar_az_autosoke_az_uj_M85_gyorsforgalmi_ut


----------



## italystf

*A8, United Kingdom*

A 3-weeks-old opening that wasn't reported before. I added it to make this thread exhaustive.

*29 May 2015*

Two sections of A8 opened to traffic in Northern Ireland:
Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km
north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km



JackFrost said:


> June 16
> 
> M85 section Gyor-Enese, and section Enese-Kony opened today.
> 
> Http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Gyor_es_Kony_kozott_mar_az_autosoke_az_uj_M85_gyorsforgalmi_ut


Those sections are, respectively, 6.8 and 2.3 km long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G9811 Haisan Expressway, China*

*30 May 2015*

A 46 kilometer extension of G9811 Haisan Expressway opened to traffic on the island of Hainan. It runs from Tanchung to Qiongzhong in the center of the island. It is also signposted as S21.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hanoi - Hai Phong Expressway, Vietnam*

*20 June 2015*

The first 22.7 km segment of the Hanoi - Hai Phong Expressway opened to traffic yesterday. It runs from QL10 to TL 353 near Hai Phong.

This opening was also announced on 19 May. The entire expressway is already mapped in Google Earth. It is planned for completion in late 2015.

http://vietnamnet.vn/vn/xa-hoi/245166/cao-toc-ha-noi---hai-phong-thong-xe-22-7-km.html


----------



## italystf

*SP415 Paullese, Italy*

*22 June 2015*

A new 6.5 km section of SS415 expressway opens to traffic today SE of Milan, between Spino d'Adda and Dovera, Lodi province, Lombardy.
SS415 expressway will connects Milan to Crema once completed.


----------



## italystf

*E6, Norway*

*25 June 2015*

The section of E6 between Korslund and Langset (3.8km) had been upgraded to motorway standards.
Now E6 is a motorway all the way from the Swedish border to the junction with the national road 3 to Trondheim.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Legacy Way, Brisbane, Australia*

*25 June 2015*

The 'Legacy Way', a new 4.6 kilometer underground motorway, opened to traffic in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. It connects the Centenary Motorway with the Inner City Bypass. It is the third large tunnel project in Brisbane in recent years. It completes a major missing link in the urban motorway network of Brisbane.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/legacy-way-tunnel-opens-20150625-ghy0b8.html


----------



## Suburbanist

A short sector of São Paulo (Brazil) ring road (SP-021) opens this afternoon (between SP-070 and BR-116).


----------



## xrtn2

^^ 

5.5 kilometer long


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 70, Durant, USA*

*June 28, 2015*

The second phase of the US 70 Bypass freeway around Durant, Oklahoma opened to traffic today. It is a four-mile (6 km) segment from SH 78 to US 70 east of Durant. The first phase opened in 2013.

http://www.durantdemocrat.com/news/home_top-localnews1/154320040/East-side-Highway-70-bypass-opens


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 401, Ontario, Canada*

*29 June 2015*

The first section of the Highway 401 extension in Windsor, Ontario, also known as the Right Honourable Herb Gray Parkway, opened to traffic sometime after midnight. It is 6.5 km long from Huron Church Road to Talbot Road. It is a six-lane freeway that runs below grade. It is the first new segment of Highway 401 to open since 1968.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/herb-gray-parkway-officially-partially-open-1.3131565


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-491, Spain*

*29 June 2015*

A 9 kilometer stretch of autovía was inaugurated today in Andalusia. It is part of the upgraded A-491 northwest of El Puerto de Santa María. It runs from km 15 to km 24.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/pres...nuevo/tramo/autovia/a/puerto/santa/maria/rota


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 40, South Korea*

*30 June 2015*

A 24 kilometer extension of Expressway 40 (Pyeongtaek–Jecheon Expressway / 평택제천고속도로) opened to traffic today in South Korea. The extension runs from East Chungju to the Expressway 55 interchange at Jecheon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Circunvalación de Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*

*30 June 2015*

Segment A of Phase II of the Circunvalación de Santo Domingo (Santo Domingo Bypass) was inaugurated today. It is a 16 kilometer stretch of motorway from Autopista Duarte to Villa Mella, north of Santo Domingo.

http://www.listindiario.com/la-repu...nilo-medina-inaugura-hoy-fase-2-circunvalacin


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3012 Tuhe Expressway, China*

*20 June 2015*

A very large segment of G3012 Tuhe Expressway in Xinjiang was inaugurated on 20 June. It runs across 428 kilometers from Aksu to Kashgar. Google Earth imagery suggests that some of it was already in service by 2013. The entire expressway was built on a new alignment, and is not a twinning of the existing road as happened in some cases in western China. 

This means there is now an expressway from eastern China all the way to near the Kyrgyzstan border. You can drive from northeast Manchuria all the way to the far west of China on expressways; more than 6,000 kilometers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N88, France*

*2 July 2015*

A 13.7 kilometer stretch of four lane 'voie express' opened to traffic in southern France, from La Mothe to La-Baraque-Saint-Jean. It is the largest single opening of the N88 expressway to date. 

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2015/07/01/2135349-inauguration-du-troncon-de-la-mothe.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-334, Spain*

*3 July 2015*

The Albox bypass, part of A-344 in Andalusia, opened to traffic today as a four lane autovía. It runs from Albox-west to Arboleas. It is a 8.7 kilometer stretch of motorway. This means there is now 22 km of autovía del Almanzora.

http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Notici...-entra-en-servicio-la-nueva-variante-de-Albox


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A466, France*

*4 July 2015*

The A466 opens to traffic today. It is a 4 kilometer toll road that links A6 and A46 north of Lyon. It will carry traffic from A89 towards the Alps, so traffic doesn't have to drive through Lyon. The toll road is operated by APRR. It has no exits between A6 and A46.


----------



## riiga

*E6, Sweden*

*6 July 2015*

The last segment of motorway on the E6 between Göteborg and Oslo opens to traffic today. It's a 7 km segment between Pålen and Tanumshede. The motorway runs near a UNESCO World Heritage Site with rock carvings. Construction included a 250 m tunnel.


----------



## italystf

*SS106 Jonica, Italy*

*9 July 2015*

A 13,5 km section of SS106 expressway opened to traffic today between Marina di Gioiosa Jonica and Roccella Jonica, along the east coast of Calabria, southern Italy.

SS106 is planned to go all the way from Taranto to Reggio Calabria.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*BU-30, Spain*

*9 July 2015*

A 6 kilometer segment of autovía opened to traffic around Burgos, Spain. It consists of the second carriageway between Villímar and Villatoro and a new autovía between Villatoro and Quintanadueñas, all on the north side of Burgos.

The last segment of BU-30 around the north side of Burgos is planned for completion in June 2016.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOMBPren...urgos-en/eee8eb5f-e600-4f36-8d81-209cecb43cb1


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1, Slovakia*

*10 July 2015*

A 16 kilometer stretch of D1 in Slovakia opened to traffic today. It runs from Dubná Skala to Turany, bypassing the city of Martin. It also includes a 1.5 km stretch of future R3.


----------



## italystf

*Strada a Mare Guido Rossa, Genoa, Italy*

*7 February 2015*

An old opening that we forget to include. I added it to make MichiH's list exhaustive.

A 1,6 km 3x2 urban expressway opened to traffic in Genoa between the suburbs of Sampierdarena and Cornigliano. It runs along the harbour and includes a bridge over Polcevera river.
Works started in February 2011.
It is a "municipal road", so it has no number, just the street name.
Map

http://www.comune.genova.it/content/inaugurata-la-nuova-strada-mare-guido-rossa
http://www.infrastrutture.regione.l...bandiegare&view=bandiegare&Itemid=1&id_gara=7


----------



## JackFrost

*M43, Hungary*

*11 July 2015*

The final 23,1 km stretch of motorway M43 between Makó and RO border opened to traffic today. This road connects Romania to Europes motorway network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Romania*

*11 July 2015*

Two segments of A1 opened to traffic today, linking Romania with the European motorway network. The border crossing itself opened (3 km), and a section between Arad and Pecica (10 km), completing the A1 in this area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G25 Changshen Expressway, China*

*7 July 2015*

A 33 kilometer segment of the G25 Changchun - Shenzhen Expressway (Changshen Expressway) opened to traffic in northern China. It runs from Kangping in Liaoning province to a town called Charisuzhen in Inner Mongolia. The Inner Mongolia stretch was already completed by 2011, but could not open until the Liaoning section (24 km) opened to traffic today.

This is part of a new alignment of G25 Changshen Expressway in this part of China. G25 originally ended at G1 near Siping, but was routed via Shuangliao. The Shuangliao - Changchun segment is still under construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hanwa Expressway, Japan*

*12 July 2015*

A 14 kilometer extension of the Hanwa Expressway opened to traffic today in central Honshu (south of Osaka). It runs from Tanabe to Nanki-Shirahama.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S27 Dongyong Expressway, China*

*6 July 2015*

The 45 kilometer long Dongyong Expressway (Dongyang - Yongkang Expressway) opened to traffic in Zhejiang province. It is a regional link with 2x2 lanes. There are no major tunnels or bridges along this expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*PR-17 Frederikssund Motorway, Denmark*

*13 July 2015*

A 5 kilometer extension of the Primary Road 17, Frederikssund Motorway, was inaugurated yesterday and opened to traffic today. It runs from the Ballerup motorway interchange to Smørum. A 4 kilometer connecting road, known as Tværvej, also opened to traffic.

http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/DA/om...borgmestre-åbner-Frederikssundmotorvejen.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M11, Ireland*

*13 July 2015*

A 16.5 kilometer stretch of M11 opened to traffic today between Arklow and Rathnew along the east coast of Ireland. It links two older stretches of motorway. It was opened three months ahead of schedule.

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...-opens-months-ahead-of-schedule-31372678.html

Aerial photos can be seen here: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=871850902890243&id=575997309142272


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Al Batinah Expressway, Oman*

*14 July 2015*

The first 18 kilometer segment of the Al Batinah Expressway opens to traffic today in Oman. It runs from the Muscat Expressway to Barka. 

The Al Batinah Expressway is the largest motorway construction project in Oman. It is planned to stretch over 250 kilometers along the northeast coast to the UAE border.

http://timesofoman.com/article/6371...ka-18-km)-will-be-opened-for-traffic-on-today


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-49, Arkansas, USA*

*July 14, 2015*

The 'Fort Chaffee Crossing', part of Interstate 49, opens to traffic today in Fort Smith, Arkansas. It runs from US 71 to Fort Street. The new freeway stretches 6 miles (10 km). 

http://swtimes.com/news/chaffee-crossing-event-celebrate-completion-interstate-stretch


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho, Venezuela*

*14 July 2015*

A 5 kilometer stretch of motorway opened to traffic around the city of Píritu in Venezuela. It is part of the Autopista Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho that will connect Caracas with Cumaná.

http://www.aporrea.org/actualidad/n274008.html


----------



## Rossanezi

*Ponte Anita Garibaldi (BR-101) em Laguna - SC, Brasil*

*15 July 2015*

With 2.83 km, work is one of the largest in Brazil and will improve vehicular traffic between the states of South and Southeast










http://www.brasil.gov.br/infraestru...e-sudeste-desafoga-transito-e-promove-turismo


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A8, Morocco*

*16 July 2015*

The 77 kilometer segment of A8 opened to traffic today between Berrechid and Khouribga in Morocco.

http://www.medias24.com/ECONOMIE/EC...rvice-de-l-autoroute-Berrechid-Khouribga.html


----------



## italystf

*A12 Autostrada Azzurra, Italy*

*17 July 2015*

A 4 km extension of the southern part of A12 motorway opens to traffic today. It stretches between the current end at Civitavecchia and the bridge over Mignone river.

There's a long-term plan to complete A12 all the way between Genoa and Rome.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

*A1 Serbia*

Today is finally open section Vladicin han-Donji Neradovac 26.3 km,after so many delays. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Shenmi Expressway, China*

*24 November 2015*

The first 69 kilometer segment of the Shenmi Expressway (Shenmu - Mizhi Expressway) opened to traffic in northern Shaanxi province. It runs from G1812 (also: S20) southwest of Shenmu to the Yujia Expressway northwest of Jiaxian. Not much is known about the expressway. It started construction in October 2013, but the alignment is not visible on March 2014 imagery in Google Earth, except for a tunnel portal

http://szb.ylrb.com/html/2015-11/25/content_32864.htm

http://news.wmxa.cn/n/201511/288390.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sanriku Expressway, Japan*

*29 November 2015*

A 4 kilometer segment of the Sanriku Expressway opened to traffic along the east coast of northern Honshu, an extension from Sanriku to Yoshihama. The Sanriku Expressway is initially built with only two lanes. Only a small part of the expressway has been twinned to four lanes since construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3W Deshang Expressway, China*

*26 November 2015*

The Hebei segment of the G3W Deshang Expressway (Dezhou - Shangrao Expressway) opened to traffic. It runs from S12 at Dezhou to Gucheng at the Shandong provincial border. It is 27 kilometers long. The expressway has four lanes and runs through flat terrain. It opens 10 days after the first segment of G3W in Shandong opened, but they do not connect yet.

http://hebei.ifeng.com/app/detail_2015_11/27/4602287_0.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Algeria*

*29 November 2015*

The delayed missing link of A1, _Autoroute Est-Ouest_, in Algeria opened to traffic today. It runs along the eastern side of the city of Constantine. The project was delayed after one of the tunnels caved in during construction. Officially the completed segment is 13 kilometers long, but the next temporary access point was not until Aïn Bouziane, making the newly opened segment 36 kilometers long. The temporary access point at Aïn Bouziane has likely been removed.

http://www.algerie360.com/algerie/r...contournement-de-djebel-ouahch-a-constantine/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1, Slovakia*

*30 November 2015*

The missing link of 9.5 km of motorway D1 opened to traffic in Slovakia. It runs from Levoča to Jablonov and includes the 588 m long Tunnel Šibenik.

http://ndsas.sk/aktuality-tunel-sibenik-okusili-prvi-motoristi/44372s49126c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4213 Ma'an Expressway, China*

*25 November 2015*

The westernmost segment of the Macheng - Ankang Expressway (Ma'an Expressway) opened to traffic in Shaanxi province. It's the entire length in Shaanxi, from the last exit in Hubei to G7011 at Ankang. It is 61 kilometers long and contains numerous tunnels and bridges.

http://sn.ifeng.com/app/shanxi/detail_2015_11/26/4599552_0.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S36, Austria*

*1 December 2015*

A short 1.5 km segment of the S36 _Murtal Schnellstraße_ opened to traffic today. It's basically a 610 meter long tunnel under the village of St. Georgen ob Judenburg. It is the first new segment of S36 to open in 27 years. It was inaugurated last Saturday.

http://www.asfinag.at/newsroom?-10038801#ap-inside-view-full


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G1112 Jishuang Expressway, China*

*30 November 2015*

A 98 kilometer segment of the Ji'an - Shuangliao Expressway (Jishuang Expressway) opened to traffic in Jilin province. It runs from G11 at Tonghua to G1212 near Dongfeng. The construction cost was 7 billion yuan (€ 1 billion) and the project took 3 years to complete.

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2015/1203/89944.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G65E Yulan Expressway, China*

*2 December 2015*

A 39 kilometer segment of the Yulin - Lantian Expressway (Yulan Expressway) opened to traffic in Shaanxi province. It runs from G30 at Weinan to G40 east of Lantian. It is an extension of what was formerly known as the Weipu Expressway. Construction took a little over two years.

http://weinan.hsw.cn/system/2015/1202/23581.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S23 Hui'ao Expressway, China*

*1 December 2015*

The 55 kilometer long Huizhou - Aotou Expressway (Hui'ao Expressway) opened to traffic in southern Guangdong province. It's a north-south expressway with six lanes in the eastern region of the Greater Pearl River Delta metropolis. It is partially an upgrade of the existing provincial road S254, which isn't too common in China. Construction lasted for 5 years and has cost 4.82 billion yuan (€ 690 million).

http://yf.southcn.com/content/2015-12/01/content_138021929_3.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kamaishi Expressway, Japan*

*5 December 2015*

A 9 kilometer extension of the super two Kamaishi Expressway opened to traffic in Iwate Prefecture in northern Honshu today. It runs from Miyamori to Tono. 

http://jp.reuters.com/article/idJP2015120501001298


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hanoi - Hai Phong Expressway, Vietnam*

*5 December 2015*

The final segment of the Hanoi - Hai Phong Expressway opened to traffic today in Vietnam. It runs from Hanoi to Bần Yên Nhân. It is the final 35 kilometer segment of the 106 kilometer, six-lane, $ 2 billion expressway that links Hanoi with the port city of Hai Phong. 

http://www.thanhniennews.com/societ...hanoihai-phong-travel-time-by-half-55599.html


----------



## MattiG

*8/E8 Raisio-Masku, Finland*

The 9 km extension to the existing motorway Turku-Raisio was opened on November 27, 2015 as a 2+2 road. The remaining 3 km are under construction. The whole section of 12 km will be signed as a motorway in the autumn 2016.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G30 Lianhuo Expressway, China*

*5 December 2015*

A 15 kilometer new alignment of G30 Lianyungang - Khorgas (Lianhuo) Expressway opened to traffic around the city of Baoji, Shaanxi province. It runs along the eastern part of Baoji, a western extension is planned to entirely bypass Baoji. The new alignment features six lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G85 Yinkun Expressway, China*

*5 December 2015*

A 3 kilometer extension of the G85 Yinchuan - Kunming (Yinkun) Expressway opened to traffic in Shaanxi province. It runs between the old alignment of G30 and the new alignment of G30 through the city of Baoji. The Yinkun Expressway has absorbed the older S22 Baohan Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G30N Xi'an Second Ring Expressway, China*

*8 December 2015*

The northern and western segment of the second ring expressway around the city of Xi'an in Shaanxi province opened to traffic today, with a combined length of 123 kilometers.

It consists of two segments, with a short concurrency with G30 west of Xi'an. The northern arc runs for 99 kilometers from G30 near Xingping to G30 west of Weinan. The shorter southwestern arc runs between G5 near Huxian to G30 west of Xi'an, with a short G30/G30N concurrency in between. The new expressway features six lanes.

Construction started in July 2013 and lasted for 2.5 years. It has interchanges with nearly all expressways radiating out of Xi'an, except for Baomao Expressway (G65). 

The name of the expressway is quoted as the 'Second Ring Expressway', 'West - North Xi'an Ring Expressway', 'Lintong - Xingping Expressway' or 'Xixing Expressway'. According to Chinese Wikipedia, it is designated as G30N. Baidu Maps shows no number. The number G30N seems weird if it is to be a full beltway, which the ending interchanges suggest. G65E may form a part of the eastern beltway.

http://www.sn.xinhuanet.com/news2/2015-12/08/c_1117386524.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G65W Yanxi Expressway, China*

*7 December 2015*

A 64 kilometer extension of the Yan'an - Xi'an (Yanxi) Expressway opened to traffic in central Shaanxi. It runs between G309 west of Fuxian to the existing G65W at Huangling. Baidu Maps shows it open all the way to Yan'an.

G65W runs parallel to G65 as a second route from resource-rich Shaanxi to the capital city of Xi'an.

http://www.weiyun5.com/news/201512/08/8257.html


----------



## xrtn2

A 5,8 km segment of SP-83 opens to traffic today in Campinas, São Paulo Brazil









*Source: Government of São Paulo state *


----------



## g.spinoza

First part of Italian *"Variante di Valico", A1 var,* was opened last 5th December. It is a 3-lane new alignment for the southbound carriageway of A1 between Aglio and Barberino del Mugello. It is *~6 km long. *
Old southbound carriageway is going to be adapted to become the 2nd 2-lane northbound carriageway of that stretch.

http://www.firenzepost.it/2015/12/0...primo-tratto-6-km-aglio-barberino-di-mugello/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-69, Indiana, USA*

*December 9, 2015*

A major part of Interstate 69 opens to traffic today in the U.S. state of Indiana. It runs from Crane to the southern side of Bloomington, covering 27 miles / 43 kilometers. This means there is now a four-lane highway between Indianapolis and Evansville, though the works to convert the rest of the route between Bloomington and Indianapolis into I-69 are not yet completed. 

http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/story/75109f880d234b54b470e9b90aa4b3a0/IN--Interstate-69


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S17 Suixi Expressway, China*

*10 December 2015*

The 68 kilometer long Suining - Xichong (Suixi) Expressway opens to traffic in Sichuan province. It is a four-lane expressway that connects the G93 near Suining with G75 north of Xichong. Chinese Wikipedia labels it as S17, Baidu Maps shows no number at this point. The opening is referred to as a 'trial operation', which is not uncommon in China.

http://news.yibada.com/article--50451-1-1.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M29, Russia*

*14 December 2015*

A 15 kilometer stretch of four-lane highway opened to traffic in Chechnya, it's a new alignment of M29 'Kavkaz' from near Argun to south of Gudermes. It appears to be a motorway-standard road.

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/15970.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A380, United Kingdom*

*15 December 2015*

The missing link of dual carriageway from Exeter to Torquay finally opened to traffic this morning. The new dual carriageway bypasses the town of Kingskerswell en was 50 years in the making. Construction has cost 110 million pounds. The new dual carriageway is about 3 miles long.

http://www.itv.com/news/westcountry...the-making-south-devon-highway-finally-opens/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Waikato Expressway, New Zealand*

*16 December 2015*

The second stage of the Cambridge bypass, part of the Waikato Expressway, opened to traffic today - six months ahead of schedule. The expressway runs from the northern side to the eastern side of Cambridge, a distance of approximately 5.5 kilometers. It connects to the northwestern part of the Cambridge bypass that opened in September.

http://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/another-section-of-2-1-billion-waikato-expressway-finished/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N164, France*

*10 December 2015*

A 4.1 kilometer segment of Route Nationale N164 has been widened to four lanes around the town of Loudéac. It connects to existing segments of four-lane expressway on either side, giving a full expressway around the Loudéac area. There is now 22 km of 2x2 voie express from Plémet to Saint-Caradec. The newly opened segment runs from D700 at Le Chaffaud to near La ville Donnio.

http://www.letelegramme.fr/cotes-da...-en-circulation-jeudi-08-12-2015-10880354.php


----------



## Kemo

*S8, Poland*

*14 December 2015*

Upgrade of section Janki Małe - Paszków (3.8 km) of old DK8 south-west from Warsaw to 2x3 motorway has finished.
Upgrade of a short 1 km section of nearby DK7 has also finished.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1, Slovakia*

*17 december 2015*

The 11.2 kilometer missing link of motorway D1 opened to traffic today in northern Slovakia. It runs from Fričovce to Svinia, and completes a 142 kilometer stretch of motorway to the city of Prešov. The construction cost was € 129.4 million.

http://ndsas.sk/aktuality-saris-ziskal-styri-pruhy/44372s49138c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S1, Georgia*

*16 December 2015*

A 19 kilometer segment of motorway opened to traffic in Georgia, part of S1 between Ruisi and Agara, west of Gori. Construction lasted for 3 years and has cost 70 million lari (€ 27 million).

http://agenda.ge/news/48466/eng


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-27, Spain*

*18 December 2015*

A 5 kilometer segment of A-27 opened to traffic today around the town of Valls in Catalonia. It runs from Valls-south to Valls-north and has cost € 43 million.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOMBPren...e-de--de/c6d09b1a-6ae6-43a0-ac44-c44ae2cdf578


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N79, France*

*18 December 2015*

A 5 kilometer segment of 2x2 voie express opened to traffic today in central France, part of N79 between Bresnay and Chemilly, near the city of Moulins. Construction started in 2013 and has cost € 13.8 million.

http://www.lejdc.fr/france-monde/ac...etres-entre-bresnay-et-chemilly_11710343.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pacific Highway, NSW, Australia*

*18 December 2015*

A 17 kilometer segment of motorway opened to traffic today in northeastern New South Wales, Australia, the Tintenbar to Ewingsdale segment of the Pacific Highway. This means there is now a dual carriageway from the Queensland border down to Ballina.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-...ar-ewingsdale-pacific-highway-upgrade/7039652


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3 Jingtai Expressway, China*

*18 December 2015*

A 155 kilometer long new route of G3 Beijing - Taiwan (Jingtai) Expressway opened to traffic today in Fujian province. It runs from Jian'ou to Fuzhou through mountainous terrain with numerous bridges and tunnels. It eliminates the former concurrency of G3 with G25 and G70 from Jian'ou via Nanping to Fuzhou. There is now a straight shot towards Fuzhou. 

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20151218/46732322_0.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A4, Netherlands*

*18 December 2015*

The missing link of the A4 motorway opened to traffic this evening around 7.30 p.m. The new 7 kilometer motorway runs from Delft-south to the Kethelplein motorway interchange (A4/A20) in Schiedam. It runs partially below grade and in a two kilometer long tunnel. The construction cost was € 660 million. 

Construction started in 1967, but was ceased in 1972. The project was re-approved in 1985, but funding disappeared in 1998. It was then approved for a third time and finally constructed between 2011 and 2015. It was the single most anticipated motorway project in the Netherlands.

It opened only in the northbound direction today, it will open Sunday night for southbound traffic as well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 31, Indiana, USA*

*December 18, 2015*

The final segment of US 31 in the northern Indianapolis suburb of Carmel has been upgraded to freeway. All lanes opened to traffic between I-465 and 116th Street. This completes the freeway project north of Indianapolis as far as the mainline concerns, but the I-465 interchange isn't completed until early 2016.

http://www.indystar.com/story/news/...18/state-opens-us-31-through-carmel/77553678/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3W Deshang Expressway, China*

*19 December 2015*

Two segments of the Dezhou - Shangrao (Deshang) Expressway opened to traffic today. The northern segment runs through Anhui and Henan provinces, from the Shandong border past Dangshan to G30, for 40 kilometers. The southern segment runs from S6/32 at Yoncheng to G36 near Mengcheng in Anhui province, for 72 kilometers. 

http://365jia.cn/news/2015-12-19/0CC7DDF4EDD1FF4A.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S5 Xuantong Expressway, China*

*19 December 2015*

A 40 kilometer segment of the Xuancheng - Tonglu (Xuantong) Expressway in southern Anhui province opened to traffic today. It runs from Ningguo to the Zhejiang border. This segment of expressway runs through mountainous terrain and contains a number of bridges and tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*TF-1, Spain*

*18 December 2015*

The last segment of the TF-1 autovía opened to traffic on the island of Tenerife, part of the Islas Canarias, or Canary Islands. It runs from Adeje to Vera de Erques and has a length of 7 km. Construction works were dormant for an extended period of time.

http://eldia.es/sur/2015-12-19/2-Abierto-todo-tramo-sur-anillo-insular-carreteras-ayer.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S10, Austria*

*21 December 2015*

The 17 kilometer segment of four-lane expressway S10 in northern Austria opened to traffic. It runs from Unterweitersdorf to Freistadt-Süd (south), and includes the 4.4 kilometer long Tunnel Götschka. The expressway technically opened 10 minutes before midnight.

http://www.asfinag.at/newsroom?-10042070#ap-inside-view-full


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A14, Germany*

*21 December 2015*

Two segments of Autobahn A14 opened to traffic today in northern Germany. A 16 kilometer segment between the motorway interchange Schwerin (A24) and Grabow opened to traffic, as well as a 12 kilometer segment a little further south between Groß Warnow and Karstädt. Construction took around three years.

http://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2015/156-ferlemann-a14-verkehrsfreigaben.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Suiguang Expressway, China*

*26 December 2015*

The 103 kilometer long Suining - Guang'an (Suiguang) Expressway opened to traffic today in eastern Sichuan province. It runs from G93 at Suining to G42 at Guang'an, shortening driving distance between those cities by 50 kilometers. It is noted as a 'trial opening' which not uncommon in China.

http://cq.qq.com/a/20151225/038267.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G85 Yinkun Expressway, China*

*26 December 2015*

An important missing link of the Yinchuan - Kunming (Yinkun) Expressway opened to traffic today in northeastern Yunnan province. It is 106 kilometers long and runs in the Zhaotong area, through very rugged terrain. It is the final link of the originally planned route from Chongqing to Kunming, though a segment south of Zhaotong still appears to be a two-lane expressway (uncommon in China).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S62 Yuan Expressway, China*

*26 December 2015*

A 24 kilometer segment of the S62 Yuqing - Anlong (Yuan) Expressway opens to traffic in southern Guizhou province. It runs from G75 near Dushan to Pingtang. The Yuan Expressway follows a rather uncommon route through eastern and southern Guizhou, running both north-south and east-west. Most of it is not open to traffic yet.

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2015/1226/458369.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G59 Hubei Expressway, China*

*26 December 2015*

A 122 kilometer segment of the Hohhot - Beihai (Hubei) Expressway opened to traffic in far western Henan province. It nearly completes the expressway in Henan. It runs from Lushi to the Hubei border. The expressway runs through very mountains terrain and contains numerous bridges and tunnels.

http://roll.sohu.com/20151226/n432620641.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*26 December 2015*

The westernmost segment of the Hangzhou - Ruili (Hangrui) Expressway in Guizhou province is reported open to traffic. The opened segment reportedly runs from Nayong to the Yunnan border, and could include *the world's highest bridge*: the Beipanjiang Bridge (deck height: 565 meters !!). 

However, it is unclear if the border section with Yunnan (including the Beipangjiang Bridge) actually opened to traffic, as there is only one source reporting on it, and Baidu Maps shows it open only to Liupanshui. The Nayong - Liupanshui also contains the 360 meter high (!!) Dimuhe Bridge.

The entire missing link is 90 kilometers long, but given the lack of news reports about the Beipangjiang Bridge, it's more likely that only the Nayong - Liupanshui segment (58 km) opened to traffic today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Changning Expressway, China*

*28 December 2015*

The 248 kilometer long Nanchang - Ningdu (Changning) Expressway opened to traffic today in Jiangxi province. It is a north-south expressway that links G60 near Nanchang to G72 near Ningdu. It includes a 15 kilometer branch route into Ningdu, as the expressway and the city are separated by a mountain range.

http://jx.people.com.cn/n2/2015/1228/c186330-27413555.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 65, South Korea*

*29 December 2015*

A 54 kilometer extension of Expressway 65, also known as the Donghae Expressway, opened to traffic today in Korea. It runs from Ulsan to Pohang along the southern part of the eastern coast of Korea. Ulsan is the world's largest shipbuilding city, while Pohang has one of the world's largest steel plants.

map in source: http://bizn.khan.co.kr/khan_art_view.html?artid=201512281100491&code=920100&med=khan


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3W Deshang Expressway, China*

*28 December 2015*

A 55 kilometer segment of the Dezhou - Shangrao (Deshang) Expressway opened to traffic in Henan and Shandong provinces. It includes 45 kilometers in Shandong, and 10 kilometers in a strip of far northeastern Henan, that was already completed and inaugurated on 16 November, but could not open until the Shandong segment opened. It runs from Fanxian to Heze.

http://www.sd.xinhuanet.com/news/2015-12/29/c_1117608013.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G18 Rongwu Expressway, China*

*29 December 2015*

A 40 kilometer segment of the Rongcheng - Wuhai (Rongwu) Expressway opened to traffic today in Shandong province. It is reported as the easternmost segment of G18, running from Rongcheng to S24 south of Wendeng. This segment runs farther south than the rest of G18 in the area.

http://www.dzwww.com/shandong/sdnews/201512/t20151229_13587740.htm


----------



## ukraroad

*I-1 Montana bypass, Bulgaria, 29 December 2015*. Montana bypass(12.5 km) was opened today at 1 p.m. local time as a 4-lane expressway.


----------



## cymru1

Section 1 of western arc of Bulgaria’s Sofia ring road inaugurated


----------



## cymru1

13-km-long section of Bulgaria’s Northern Speed Tangent to be inaugurated


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Fulong Expressway, China*

*28 December 2015*

The 22 kilometer long Fulong Expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan province. It runs from G80 at Funing to the Guangxi border. It is likely part of a longer corridor that stretches from the coast near Qinzhou to G80, as it is the shortest route from Yunnan to the sea. The Guangxi part is numbered as S60 according to Baidu Maps.

http://wenshan.yunnan.cn/html/2015-12/29/content_4091458.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S62 Yuan Expressway, China*

*29 December 2015*

The westernmost part of the unusual Yuqing - Anlong (Yuan) Expressway opened to traffic in southwestern Guizhou province. It runs from Wangmo to G78 near Anlong, a length of 69 kilometers.

http://roll.sohu.com/20151230/n432984051.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S10/S52, Guangxi, China*

*29 December 2015*

A 197 kilometer stretch of expressway opened to traffic in central Guangxi. It runs from G72 at Laibin to G80 near Pingguo. It is numbered as both S10 and S52 on Baidu Maps. The expressway is also noted under several names on Chinese Wikipedia;

* Guilai Expressway (桂来高速公路) (Guiping - Laibin)
* Laima Expressway (来马高速公路) (Laibin - Mashan)
* Maping Expressway (马平高速公路) (Mashan - Pingguo) 

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20151230/newgx568308f9-14181306.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G76 Xiarong Expressway, China*

*29 December 2015*

The easternmost segment of G76 Xiamen - Chengdu (Xiarong) Expressway in Guangxi opened to traffic. It is a 48 kilometer stretch from the Hunan border to G72 south of Quanzhou. It is the first part of G76 to open in Guangxi that is not duplicated with G72.

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20151230/newgx568308f9-14181306.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G7212 Liubei Expressway, China*

*29 December 2015*

An 88 kilometer segment of the Liuzhou - Beihai (Luibei) Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi. It runs from S31 at Liuzhou to S10/S52 near Wuxuan. 

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20151230/newgx568308f9-14181306.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Jiebo Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

The 164 kilometer long Jiexi - Boluo (Jiebo) Expressway opened to traffic in eastern Guangdong province. It runs from G15W3 at Jiexi to G25 at Buluo, north of Huizhou. 

http://jt.sz.bendibao.com/news/20151228/748184.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G65 Baomao Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

The 122 kilometer segment of the Baotou - Maoming (Baomao) Expressway opened to traffic in western Guangdong province. It runs from the Guangxi border to G15 at Maoming. 

http://jm.southcn.com/content/2015-12/30/content_139830261.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G15W3 Yongguan Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

A 70 kilometer long stretch of the Ningbo - Dongguan (Yongguan) Expressway opened to traffic in eastern Guangdong province. It runs from S17 at Jieyang to Luhe, passing by Jiexi. It connects with the aforementioned Jiebo Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5515 Zhangnan Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

A 20 kilometer stretch of the Zhangjiajie - Nanchong (Zhangnan) Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing municipality. It runs from the Hubei border to G65 at Qianjiang. It is an extension of the Hubei S79 Xuanqian Expressway.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

*A4,Serbia*

A 12.7 km of A4 section Crvena reka-Ciflik opened for traffic today. 

Also officially opened first [c/w] Ciflik – Stanicenje 10.6 km of 12.1km.This is opened on 10 December for traffic,today is for politicians. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S32 Xuantong Expressway, China*

*29 December 2015*

An 84 kilometer east-west expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province, from Tongling to Xuancheng. It crosses the G50 three times. It is reported by Chinese Wikipedia and Baidu Maps to be named the Xuantong Expressway, but this expressway appears to be carrying two numbers, S5 north-south and S32 east-west. Baidu Maps shows it open across the Yangtze until near Wuwei.

http://ah.anhuinews.com/system/2015/12/29/007153570.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*FV-2, Spain*

*29 December 2015*

A 7.4 kilometer segment of autovía opened to traffic last afternoon on the island of Fuerteventura. It is a bypass of the Costa Calma resort, and has three interchanges. 

The source, a map and a photo can be found in this link: http://www.noticanarias.com/2015/12...matas-blancas-costa-calma-abierto-al-trafico/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S35 Wengma Expressway, China*

*30 November 2015*

The 56 kilometer long Weng'an - Machangping (Wengma) Expressway opened to traffic last month in Guizhou province. It's a north-south expressway that links G69 with G60 through central Guizhou. It was built in just over two years. 

http://news.gog.cn/system/2014/11/30/013947377.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G42S Huwu Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

A 46 kilometer segment of the Shanghai - Wuhan (Huwu) Expressway opened to traffic in western Anhui province. It runs from G35 at Yuexi to the Hubei border, where it links up with S5. It runs through mountainous terrain and contains a 7780 meter long twin-tube tunnel.

http://ah.anhuinews.com/system/2015/12/31/007157281.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S49 Xintai Expressway, CHina*

*31 December 2015*

The final segment of the Xintai Expressway opened to traffic in Guangdong province. For 14 years the S49 ended just short of the S32. The 6 kilometer segment opened today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S5 Guangming Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

Two segments of the S5 Guangming Expressway opened to traffic in Guangdong province. The eastern segment is 17 kilometers long and links G4W with S43 near Panyu (just south of Guangzhou) and the western segment is a 4 kilometer extension to S26 near Xinxing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S26 Shenluo Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

A 28 kilometer segment of the Shenzhen - Luoding (Shenluo) Expressway opened to traffic in western Guangdong province, around the city of Xinxing. It links up with S5 (see previous post).

http://jm.southcn.com/content/2015-12/30/content_139830261.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G35 Jiguang Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The final segment of the G35 Jiguang Expressway in Guangdong province opened to traffic. It's a 99 kilometer stretch of expressway from the Jiangxi border to G25 at Xingning.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G45 Daguang Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The final and segment of the G45 Daqing - Guangzhou (Daguang) Expressway opened to traffic in Guangdong province. It runs from the Jiangxi border to Conghua, through mountainous terrain. This segment was the last of the major national expressways in Guangdong to be completed. The opened segment is no less than 182 kilometers long.

http://jm.southcn.com/content/2015-12/30/content_139830261.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Shaoping Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The 35 kilometer long Shaoyang - Pingshangzhen (Shaoping) Expressway opened to traffic in central Hunan province. It links S80 with S70 and contains a few tunnels.

http://jt.rednet.cn/c/2015/12/31/3877802.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

A 23 kilometer segment of the Hangzhou - Ruili (Hangrui) Expressway opened to traffic in northeastern Hunan province. It runs from the Hubei border to G4 east of Yueyang. Baidu Maps shows it open further to the west.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S7101 Yiyang City Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

One of the slowest expressway projects in China finally opened to traffic, the 40 kilometer long Yiyang City Expressway in Hunan province. It's a bypass of Yiyang and connects to G5513 at both ends. Construction started 7.5 years ago. It is not mentioned why construction took so long, it doesn't have any major tunnels or bridges.

http://jt.rednet.cn/c/2015/12/31/3877802.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Longyong Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The Longshan - Yongshun (Longyong) Expressway opened to traffic in northwestern Hunan. It is a direct extension of G6911, but apparently not part of it. It is noted for being the expressway with the largest proportion of its length on bridges or in tunnels in Hunan (55%).

http://jt.rednet.cn/c/2015/12/31/3877802.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S25 Yande Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The 105 kilometer long Yanhe - Dejiang (Yande) Expressway opened to traffic in northeastern Guizhou province. It runs from the Chongqing border to G56 at Dejiang. It contains a 153 meter high bridge across the Wujiang River near Yanhe. It is noted for being the expressway that linked the last of the 88 counties in Guizhou to the expressway system. It may be part of a longer north-south expressway.

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2015/1231/532518.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S30 Jiangweng Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The 144 kilometer long Jiangkou - Weng'an (Jiangweng) Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from G65 near Jiangkou to G69 near Weng'an, and contains a number of bridges. 

http://www.florescencecapital.com/lvyou/423999.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G69 Yinbai Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The final segment of the Yinchuan - Beihai (Yinbai) Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It is a staggering *343 kilometers* from the Chongqing border to Weng'an, and on to Guiyang. It includes the *406 meters high* Qingshuihe Bridge, currently the third highest bridge in the world, but not for long. It instantly makes the city of Weng'an a hub of the Guizhou expressway network, until this year the city had no expressways, now it has expressways in 4 directions.

Also, in 2014 and 2015, a staggering 2000 kilometers of expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It is noted for being the province with some of the most difficult terrain on the planet, with highlands and deep gorges. Guizhou contains approximately 100 road bridges with a deck that is at 100 meters or higher. 

http://roll.sohu.com/20151227/n432683592.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4202 Chengdu Second Ring Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

And just like that, China opens the world's longest ring road, the 223 kilometer long Second Ring Expressway around Chengdu, all at once. The entire expressway is equipped with six lanes and serves through traffic around the large city of Chengdu. 

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2015/1231/530800.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G2516 Donglu Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

The missing link of the Dongying - Lüliang (Donglu) Expressway opened to traffic on the border of Hebei and Shanxi provinces. It is a 36 kilometer segment from Luluozhen in Hebei and Zuoquan in Shanxi. It contains the 11.4 kilometer long Yunshan Tunnel. Directly east of the tunnel is a circa 140 meters high viaduct.

http://roll.sohu.com/20151231/n433107582.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G95 Capital Area Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

A huge stretch of the G95 Capital Area Expressway opened to traffic in Hebei province, a *305 kilometer* segment which forms the northern part of the ring road around Beijing. It runs from Chengde to Chongli, where it absorbs the older Zhangcheng Expressway to Zhangjiakou. This stretch of expressway includes the 5 kilometer long Pingdingshan Tunnel. 

Currently the western and northern part of the mega ringroad is in service, totaling 523 kilometers, which suggests the complete ring road may be close to 1000 kilometers in length. But most of it is very far from Beijing, some parts of the northern G95 is some 200 kilometers north of Beijing, almost going into Inner Mongolia.

http://hebei.hebnews.cn/2015-12/30/content_5258823.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G35 Jiguang Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

A 50 kilometer segment of the Jinan - Guangzhou (Jiguang) Expressway opened in southern Anhui province. It runs from G50 at Qianshan to Wangjiang, just short of the Yangtze River.

http://ah.anhuinews.com/system/2015/12/30/007155665.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G59 Hubei Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

A 30 kilometer segment of the Hohhot - Beihai (Hubei) Expressway opened to traffic in Shanxi province. It runs in the far south of the province, from Yuncheng to Ruicheng, including a 9.7 kilometer long tunnel. It does not seem to include the bridge across the Yellow River. There's only a few kilometers missing until G30 in Henan.

http://sx.people.com.cn/n2/2015/1231/c189132-27442762.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G6001 Guiyang Ring Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The eastern part of the Guiyang Ring Expressway in Guizhou province opened to traffic. It connects to G75 at both ends and replaces G75 as the eastern ring road of Guiyang. The new part is 40 kilometers long, of which 29 kilometers has not been reported yet (the remaining 11 km was reported as being part of the G69). It is likely that G69 also runs across the 29 km segment east of Guiyang.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4012 Lining Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The remaining segment of the Liyang - Ningde (Lining) Expressway opened to traffic in Fujian province. It runs from the Zhejiang provincial border to near Shouning. There are no details available, it appears to be approximately 20 kilometers long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S22 Tianqian Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

An 83 kilometer segment of the Tianqian Expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province. It runs just west of the Nanjing metropolitan area, from G36 near Lai'an to G42S near Hanshan. 

http://www.ahwang.cn/zbah/20151231/1485094.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G18 Rongwu Expressway, China*

*30 December 2015*

A 22 kilometer extension of the Rongcheng - Wuhai (Rongwu) Expressway opened to traffic in western Hebei provincie. It runs from G5 near Baoding to Langyashanzhen.

http://www.moc.gov.cn/difangxinwen/xxlb_fabu/fbpd_hebei/201512/t20151231_1970032.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*31 December 2015*

The westernmost 134 kilometers of the Hangzhou - Ruili (Hangrui) Expressway opened to traffic in southwestern Yunnan province. It runs from G5615 near Longling to Ruili, at the Myanmar border.

This segment already partially opened (72 km) as a 'trial opening' on 30 May 2015. It is now fully open to traffic.

It includes an interesting feature, where the expressway makes two U-turns to gain altitude west of Longling.

http://news.hexun.com/2016-01-01/181548436.html?from=rss


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5012 Enguang Expressway, China*

*28 December 2015*

A 19 kilometer segment of the Enshi - Guangyuan (Enguang) Expressway opened to traffic in western Hubei province. It runs from G50 west of Lichuan to G318, just before a tunnel. It is likely the easternmost segment of G5012, though falling short of Enshi by 70 kilometers.

http://news.163.com/15/1228/15/BBUBF3M000014AED.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3001 Ürümqi Ring Expressway, China*

*1 January 2016*

The first reported motorway opening of 2016 is the eastern part of the Ürümqi Ring Expressway in Xinjiang. It runs from G30 south of Ürümqi to the Tuwuda Expressway north of Ürümqi. It is 80 kilometers long and built with six lanes. It contains several bridges and tunnels, but nothing record-breaking. The planned length of the ring road is 174 km.

http://news.hexun.com/2016-01-04/181563683.html?from=rss


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S95 Fengyang Branch, China*

*31 December 2015*

A 45 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province. It runs from G36 to G3, near Fengyang. It is labeled as S95 in news reports, but it is a direct extension of S17.

http://ah.anhuinews.com/system/2015/12/28/007151327.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G1816 Wuma Expressway, China*

*1 January 2016*

An 58 kilometer segment of the Wuhai - Maqen (Wuma) Expressway is reported to have opened in the autonomous region of Ningxia. It runs from Yinchuan to Qingtongxia. It appears to have absorbed an 11 kilometer segment that opened earlier around 2011 just south of Yinchuan. In addition, a 7 kilometer extension of the Guqing Expressway (S12) to the G1816 opened to traffic. 

Baidu Maps labels the route as S27. It is unclear how G1816 would run exactly from Wuhai to Ningxia, as there is a mountain range between the two possible routes. 

http://www.nx.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2016-01/06/c_1117680220.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E25, Ecuador*

*5 January 2016*

The 26 kilometer long ring road of Quevedo in Ecuador opened to traffic. It is a four-lane divided highway with cloverleafs and grade-separation. It runs along the west side of Quevedo.

http://www.eluniverso.com/noticias/2016/01/06/nota/5327839/tramo-anillo-vial-se-inauguro-quevedo


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Pirámides-Texcoco, Mexico*

*7 January 2016*

The first 4 kilometer segment of the Autopista Pirámides-Texcoco opens to traffic today in Mexico. It is located between Autopista Mexico - Tuxpan and Carretera Federal 142 in México state, just northeast of Mexico City.

http://t21.com.mx/terrestre/2016/01/07/inauguran-primer-tramo-autopista-piramides-texcoco


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G60N Hangzhang Expressway, China*

*12 January 2016*

An 11 kilometer segment of the G60N Hangzhou - Changsha (Hangzhang) Expressway opened to traffic in Zhejiang province. It runs from Jiande west to Datong. G60N will utilize mostly existing expressways, this appears to be the first new section built as G60N from the start. The rest of the route across western Zhejiang is also under construction.

http://hznews.hangzhou.com.cn/chengshi/content/2016-01/13/content_6042278.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route 531, Israel*

*14/15 January 2016*

A 4 kilometer extension of Route 531 (כביש 531) opens to traffic tonight in the Gush Dan metropolitan area. It runs from Ra'anana to Herzliya, from Route 402 to Route 541.

http://www.maariv.co.il/news/israel/Article-521799


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S38 Changli Expressway, China*

*13 January 2016*

The Nanchang - Shangli (Changli) Expressway opened to traffic in Jiangxi province. It is 233 kilometers long. According to the news report (page 2) it is numbered S38, but Baidu Maps and Chinese Wikipedia do not list a number.

http://jx.ifeng.com/travel/dt/detail_2016_01/13/4738403_0.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G85 Yinkun Expressway, China*

*15 January 2016*

An 88 kilometer segment of the Yinchuan - Kunming (Yinkun) Expressway opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from Yingshan to Guang'an. Opening was originally scheduled for 28 December, but was delayed due to geological problems. The expressway runs through a number of tunnels, none of them are very long. It is the first segment of G85 north of Chongqing to open in Sichuan since its route was extended to start in Yinchuan instead of Chongqing.

http://nanchong.scol.com.cn/qxdt/201601/54264662.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR 429, Wekiva Parkway, Orlando, USA*

*January 20, 2016*

The first 3 mile (5 km) segment of the new 'Wekiva Parkway' opened to traffic in Florida. State Road 429 forms the western bypass of Orlando, where the Wekiva Parkway will form the northern half of the bypass. The new segment runs from County Road 435 to State Road 46, near Mount Plymouth. It does not yet connect to any other expressways.

http://www.fox35orlando.com/news/local-news/77564737-story


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Future I-85, Montgomery, Alabama, USA*

*January 26, 2016*

The first stage of the 'Montgomery Outer Loop' freeway opens to traffic today near Montgomery, Alabama. It runs from I-85 to Vaughn Road, just east of Montgomery. It is apparently temporarily numbered as Route 108, but will become part of I-85 when completed. The new section is about 2 miles long.

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...art-montgomery-outer-loop-open-week/79298342/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-1051, Spain*

*29 July 2016*

A 2.5 kilometer extension of A-1051 opened to traffic in Andalusia, Spain. It is an extension from El Parador de las Hortichuelas to north of Roquetas de Mar. The rest is still unfinished.

http://www.aopandalucia.es/principal.asp?alias=not_bus&t=5&tipo=Empresa&id=5590


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A5, Morocco*

*4 August 2016*

The 143 kilometer extension of A5 opened to traffic today in Morocco, from El Jadida to Safi. It will be one of the longest single motorway openings this year outside of China.

http://www.yabiladi.com/articles/details/46219/apres-mois-retard-ouverture-l-autoroute.html


----------



## arctic_carlos

*GC-3, Spain*

*4 August 2016*

The first carriageway of a 4.5 kilometer extension of GC-3 opened to traffic today in the island of Gran Canaria, Spain, from Arucas to Tamaraceite. The second carriageway is almost completed but its opening depends on the expropriation of a building.

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/n...-mesas-iv-fase-circunvalacion-abierto-trafico

http://www.laprovincia.es/las-palmas/2016/08/04/iv-fase-circunvalacion-abre-sentido/849301.html


----------



## italystf

*Strada Statale 16 Adriatica, Italy*

*5 August 2016*

A 14.1 km section of SS16 expressway opened to traffic between Maglie and Otranto, in Apulia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 69, Ontario, Canada*

*5 August 2016*

An 11 kilometer stretch of freeway opened to traffic in Northern Ontario, from north of the French River to north of Alban. It's part of Highway 69 that runs to Sudbury.

http://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=925407


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3W Deshang Expressway, China*

*29 July 2016*

A 62 kilometer segment of the G3W Dezhou - Shangrao (Deshang) Expressway opened to traffic in Shandong province. It runs from G20 at Xiajin to Liaocheng. Construction took 3 years.

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2016-07-29/doc-ifxunyyf6208756.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N-636, Spain*

*8 August 2016*

The 6.4 kilometer new autovía N-636 opened to traffic today in Basque Country (Euskadi). It runs from AP-8 at Gerediaga (Durango) to Elorrio, where it joins the bypass that opened in 1999.

http://agencias.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=2281239


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Shin-Meishin Expressway, Japan*

*11 August 2016*

A 4 kilometer segment of the Shin-Meishin Expressway and a connecting segment of 1.5 kilometer of the Tokai-Kanjo Expressway opened to traffic today in Japan. This segment is located in Yokkaichi, a city near Nagoya. 

The Shin-Meishin Expressway project is a new east-west route that bypasses Nagoya, Kyoto, Osaka and Kobe. The Tokai-Kanjo Expressway is a regional ring road around Nagoya. 

http://mainichi.jp/articles/20160812/k00/00m/040/055000c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 67, Arkansas, United States*

*August 11, 2016*

The 17.5 mile (28 kilometer) extension of US 67 finally opened to traffic today in Northeastern Arkansas. It runs from AR-226 at Cash to US 63 at Hoxie, completing the 120 mile freeway from Little Rock to Walnut Ridge.

http://www.thetd.com/freepages/2016-08-10/news/story5.php


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-295, North Carolina, United States*

*August 11, 2016*

A 5 mile stretch of future Interstate 295 opened to traffic today in North Carolina. It forms the Fayetteville bypass, the opened segment is northwest of Fayetteville, from Murchison Road to Ramsey Street (US 401). 

This means Fort Bragg is now finally connected to the Interstate Highway network.

http://www.fayobserver.com/news/loc...cle_8f743acd-93dc-5cc3-9ccf-4e2a9f5d08d4.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3W Deshang Expressway, China*

*11 August 2016*

A 70 kilometer stretch of expressway opened to traffic in Shandong province in China. It's part of the G3W Dezhou - Shangrao (Deshang) Expressway. It runs from Gucheng in Hebei to G20 at Xiajin, including a branch to Dezhou.

This pretty much completes G3W through Shandong.

http://sd.dzwww.com/sdnews/201608/t20160812_14766326.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*TransOlímpica, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

*26 August 2016*

The TransOlímpica expressway in Rio de Janeiro opens for general traffic today. It was completed before the Olympics, but only in use for officials and other traffic related to the Olympics. 

It is a 26 kilometer toll road running north-south through the western part of Rio de Janeiro.

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...ica-deve-comecar-ser-cobrado-em-setembro.html


----------



## zezi

*Expressway D10, Croatia*

*02 September 2016*
12,5 km stretch between Gradec and Križevci of expressway D10 in Croatia, has been opened for traffic. It is part of planed expressway from Sveta Helena (near Zagreb) to Koprivnica and Hungarian border. 34,9 km of planed 84,6 km is built / opened so far.

http://hac.hr/hr/odnosi-s-javnoscu/informacije-i-obavijesti


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Valles del Biobío, Chile*

*24 August 2016*

The Autopista Valles del Biobío in Chile was officially inaugurated on 24 August. It is a 103 kilometer motorway from Concepción to Cabrero. It was mostly the twinning of the existing road, so some parts have been in service prior to that date. The twinning lasted 4 years and has cost $ 360 million.

http://www.sacyr.com/es_es/canales/...0160824-Inauguracion-Concepcion-Cabrero .aspx


----------



## niskogradnja

*Motorway Banja Luka- Doboj, Bosnia&H.*

*9 September 2016*

A 36,6km strech of the Motorway Banja Luka- Doboj opens in Bosnia and Herzegovina. The second part of this motorway will follow in 2017/18


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Silkeborg Motorway, Denmark*

*11 September 2016*

The final 18 kilometer missing link of the Silkeborg Motorway (primary route 15) in Denmark opens to traffic today. It runs from Harup to Funder, bypassing the town of Silkeborg. It was one of the most controversial motorway projects in the country, as it runs through the Lake District of Denmark. Which explains the large curve to the north. 

The formal planning procedure already started in 1990. The motorway from Aarhus to Herning opened to traffic in stages between 2002 and 2014, leaving the Silkeborg motorway gap, which is now completed.

http://nyheder.tv2.dk/lokalt/2016-0...rer-afslutningen-paa-to-aartiers-tovtraekkeri


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tohoku-Chuo Expressway, Japan*

*11 September 2016*

A 2 kilometer segment of the Tohoku-Chuo Expressway in Japan opened to traffic today. It runs from the Fukushima JCT with the Tohoku Expressway, to the Fukushima-Ozaso IC. 

It's only a small phase, but the next stage will include a nearly 9 kilometer long tunnel to Yonezawa, which is planned to open in 2017.

http://www.minpo.jp/news/detail/2016090234258


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R21 Murmansk, Russia*

*12 September 2016*

The eastern bypass of Murmansk in Russia opened to traffic. It is a 14 kilometer motorway-like dual carriageway that provides a quick route around Murmansk. It is considered a part of R21.

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/16922.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R242, Russia*

*14 September 2016*

A 13 kilometer segment of six-lane motorway opened to traffic on the R242 Perm - Yekaterinburg Highway. It bypasses the village of Bershet' and continues to Yanychi. 

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/16930.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nizhny Novgorod Bypass, Russia*

*14 September 2016*

The third stage of the Nizhny Novgorod Southern Bypass opened to traffic yesterday. It's a 14 kilometer segment southeast of Nizhny Novgorod, from R158 to south of Kstovo.

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/16929.html


----------



## Kemo

*S11, Poland*

12.5 km of S11 motorway bypassing Ostrów Wielkopolski (section Ostrów Wielkopolski-East - Przygodzice) was opened today. Construction took 31 months.
It is a part of routes 11 (Poznań - Katowice) and 25 (Wrocław - Kalisz)

See on Openstreetmap: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/51.6102/17.8619


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Princes Highway, Australia*

*13 July 2017*

The Berry bypass, part of the Princes Highway, opened to traffic today. It is a circa 8 kilometer segment of four lane divided highway with interchanges in New South Wales. It was part of a larger 13 kilometer Foxground / Berry bypass project. The Foxground segment opened to traffic on 10 April 2017.

http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/4789963/drivers-to-hit-the-road-on-finished-berry-bypass/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G7 Jingxin Expressway, China*

*15 July 2017*

A 1242 kilometer section of expressway opened to traffic through the Gobi Desert in Northern China. It runs from Bayannur (Linhe) to Kumul (Hami). It is likely the largest single motorway opening in world history.

The new section includes;
* 930 kilometers in Inner Mongolia
* 134 kilometers in Gansu
* 178 kilometers in Xinjiang

The expressway runs through extremely remote regions, with approximately 1100 kilometers through almost unpopulated desert. The only town of significance on the 1242 kilometer trek is Ejin. Most of the expressway runs through an area where no roads existed before. The expressway runs close to the Mongolia border.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-07/15/c_136446396.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Orbital Highway, Qatar*

*16 July 2017*

Three sections of the Orbital Highway, a combined 69 kilometers of freeway, opened to traffic today. They opened 10 lanes of the future 14 lanes around Doha.

* Mesaieed - G Ring Road (18 km)
* Dukhan Highway - Al Khor (33 km)
* Dukhan Highway - Lusail (18 km) (this is a spur route)

More information: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141240735&postcount=89


----------



## arctic_carlos

*A-14, Spain*

*17 July 2017*

An 8 km* section of A-14 has opened to traffic today. It runs from A-2 interchange north of Lleida to Alguaire. It had a cost of € 72.83 M.

Official press release (in Spanish): http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOMBPren...eida-y-A/e8325586-b91d-49ba-964a-4f7a15fe41db

* 6 km of newly built motorway plus 2 km that were left unopened when the neighboring section opened 5 years ago.


----------



## Kemo

*DK15/DK25, Poland*

Eastern bypass of Inowrocław was opened today in central Poland. It is 16.9 km of motorway-like road, except it does not have hard shoulders. It has three two-level interchanges. It is a part of routes 15 (Poznań - Toruń) and 25 (Bydgoszcz - Konin). Construction took 27 months.

map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/52.7700/18.2776


----------



## arctic_carlos

*A-1051, Spain*

*18 July 2017*

A 4 km section of A-1051 between Las Losas and Cortijos de Marín opened to traffic today. It's part of Roquetas de Mar bypass, in the southern province of Almería.

More information: http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/pres...primer/nivel/fruto/colaboracion/institucional


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A29, Greece*

*14 July 2017*

The final 21 kilometer segment of A29 opened to traffic in Northwestern Greece last week, on 14 July. It runs from Koromilia to the Albanian border at Kristallopigi, which is near Kastoria. The 71 kilometer A29 is now completed.

https://www.metaforespress.gr/autokinitodromoi/παραδόθηκε-ο-κάθετος-άξονας-της-εγνατ/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A5, Greece*

*26 July 2017*

The opening ceremony was held to deliver a 27 kilometer section of A5 in Greece, from Amfilochia to Kompoti. This means A5 is now almost completed, with 182 out of 196 kilometers from Antirrio to Ioannina in service. Large sections of A5 opened to traffic this year.

http://patrastimes.gr/home-page-slider/ιόνια-οδός-στην-κυκλοφορία-το-τμήμα-αμ/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-429 Orlando, USA*

*July 27, 2017*

A 4.5 mile segment of State Road 429, also known as the Wekiva Parkway, opened to traffic today in Florida. SR-429 forms the western beltway of Orlando. The newly opened segment runs from US 441 in Apopka to Kelly Park Road, in suburban Orlando. It is the first toll road in the Orlando area that uses all-electronic tolling. 

http://www.wesh.com/article/new-toll-road-to-open-orlando-beltway-inches-toward-completion/10366412


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A70, Québec, Canada*

*29 July 2017*

A 7.6 kilometer extension of autoroute 70 near Saguenay opened to traffic today in Québec. It runs from Boulevard du Royaume to past the airport. A70 has also been named as the 'Autoroute de l'aluminium'.

http://www.lapresse.ca/le-quotidien...oute-de-laluminium-vers-la-baie-inauguree.php


----------



## italystf

*Strada Statale 729 Sassari-Olbia, Italy*

*31 July 2017*

The easternmost section of SS729 expressway opened to traffic in Olbia, Sardinia. It's 2.7 km long and it connects SS131 DCN and SS125, near the airport.
SS729 will connect Sassari and Olbia by 2019. Currently, 33 out of 80 km are open to traffic.

http://www.stradeeautostrade.it/not...ri-olbia-aperto-al-traffico-il-lotto-9-60827/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-580, Nevada, USA*

*August 2, 2017*

A 4 mile (6 km) extension of Interstate 580 opened to traffic today in Carson City, Nevada. It runs from US 50 to US 395, allowing drivers to entirely bypass the city of Carson City.

http://www.kolotv.com/content/news/New-freeway-to-save-drivers-time-in-Carson-City-438095413.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Da Nang - Quang Ngai Expressway, Vietnam*

*2 August 2017*

The first 65 kilometer section of the Da Nang - Quang Ngai Expressway opened to traffic in Central Vietnam. It runs from Da Nang to Tam Ky. It is the first expressway in Central Vietnam. The second leg to Quang Ngai will open later in 2017.

http://news.zing.vn/thong-xe-65-km-tren-tuyen-cao-toc-da-nang-quang-nam-post768028.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*MN-36, WIS 64, United States*

*August 2, 2017*

The St. Croix Crossing opened to traffic Wednesday night. It is an extradosed bridge connecting Minnesota and Wisconsin near Stillwater. The bridge project also included a 4 mile (6 km) section of new freeway, mostly part of Wisconsin Route 64.

http://www.twincities.com/2017/08/02/new-st-croix-bridge-to-open-at-8-p-m/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A5, Greece*

*3 August 2017*

The final 14 kilometer segment of A5 'Ionia Odos' opened to traffic in Western Greece, from Perdika to A2 at Ioannina. This completes the motorway along the west coast of Greece from Patras to Ioannina. Large sections of this motorway opened to traffic in the past 8 months.

http://www.ypodomes.com/index.php/a...oli-i-ionia-odos-istoriki-mera-gia-tin-ipeiro


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Mitchell Freeway, Australia*

*4 August 2017*

A six kilometer extension of the Mitchell Freeway opened to traffic this morning in the northern suburbs of Perth, Western Australia. It runs from Hester Avenue to the previous endpoint at Burns Beach Road.

https://www.mainroads.wa.gov.au/AboutMainRoads/News/Pages/MitchellFwyOpening.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S7 Xuming Expressway, China*

*5 August 2017*

The 5 kilometer section of the Xuzhou - Mingguang Expressway (Xuming Expressway) in Jiangsu province opened to traffic. This also allowed the northernmost part of the Anhui section to open, overall 23 kilometers of expressway opened to traffic from G2513 at Shuanggouzhen and Yugouzhen, completing the Xuzhou to Mingguang expressway.

http://csj.xinhuanet.com/2017-08/06/c_136503019.htm


----------



## kunming tiger

ChrisZwolle said:


> *2 August 2017*
> 
> The first 65 kilometer section of the Da Nang - Quang Ngai Expressway opened to traffic in Central Vietnam. It runs from Da Nang to Tam Ky. It is the first expressway in Central Vietnam. The second leg to Quang Ngai will open later in 2017.
> 
> http://news.zing.vn/thong-xe-65-km-tren-tuyen-cao-toc-da-nang-quang-nam-post768028.html


 Does the expressway run north or south from Danang?


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

11.7 km of S7 motorway between interchange Ostróda South (with S5/DK16) and junction Rychnowo was opened today in northern Poland. Construction took 28 months.
It is a part of route Gdańsk - Warszawa.

See on Openstreetmap: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/53.6401/20.0289


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Interstate 11, United States*

The first stretch of I-11 (southbound only), consisting of 2.5 miles in Henderson, Nevada, opens tomorrow

https://www.reviewjournal.com/traffic/opening-of-stretch-of-southbound-i-11-delayed-until-wednesday/


----------



## italystf

*Strada Statale 534 di Cammarata e degli Strombi, Italy*

*4 August 2017*

7.5 km of SS534 expressway opened to traffic between Torre del Mordillo and Spezzano Albanese, in Calabria. SS534 will connect A2 and SS106.

http://www.strettoweb.com/2017/08/c...atale-534-di-cammarata-e-degli-stombi/588286/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Auto-estrada N'zeto - Soyo, Angola*

*17 August*

The 150 kilometer long Auto-estrada N'zeto - Soyo opened to traffic along the coast of Northern Angola. It is a four lane highway, it runs through an area where only unpaved roads existed before. 

Soyo is a port city on the mouth of the Congo River, at the DRC border. It is the center of the Angolan oil industry. Construction of the motorway started in 2009 but was halted for some time due to the low oil prices. It was resumed later and is now open to traffic. Some sources indicate only one carriageway opened, with the second to be opened in December.

It is unclear if the motorway has any grade-separated interchanges, there are virtually no other roads in this area. It is quoted as a '9-bridge motorway'. Google Earth shows some of the early stages of construction but lacks recent satellite imagery of that area.

http://www.governo.gov.ao/VerNoticia.aspx?id=33302

https://www.angop.ao/angola/en_us/n...pen,dab99ab5-744e-47ed-a6a1-1c29ffdeb348.html


----------



## Ices77

*August 21*

About 4 km of *D11* motorway, section *Osičky (Praskačka) - Hradec Králové* has been opened today in eastern Czechia. Section from Osičky to Praskačka has been completed some time ago, but not opened, section from Praskačka to Hradec Králové has been completed in recent days.

[URL="https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/rsd/archiv-aktualit-rsd/!ut/p/a1/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOK9Pb09DZ2cDbwtjB3NDRxNzAMcTYNcDA0szPTD9aP0o5LzSgpKMkCsgsT01JTU4sz0PKDWSKBWAxzA0YAok4FKnN0dPUzMfYB6TCyMDDxdnDxczC19DQw8zaAK8FjhRciSgtzsNB-zIIt0R0VFAA_RRoU!/?1dmy&current=true&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Fportal%2Bsite%2Fz6_000000000000000000000000a0%2Fz6_cgah47l0004820idbhd79m00i6%2Fz6_kiki1bc0k0bcc0a4f504pn0oa4%2Fz6_kiki1bc0k83a70a47pa5rd1086%2Fb4ac5189-47ed-47bc-93ca-e70bd115275c"]https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/rsd/archiv-aktualit-rsd/!ut/p/a1/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOK9Pb09DZ2cDbwtjB3NDRxNzAMcTYNcDA0szPTD9aP0o5LzSgpKMkCsgsT01JTU4sz0PKDWSKBWAxzA0YAok4FKnN0dPUzMfYB6TCyMDDxdnDxczC19DQw8zaAK8FjhRciSgtzsNB-zIIt0R0VFAA_RRoU!/?1dmy&current=true&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Fportal%2Bsite%2Fz6_000000000000000000000000a0%2Fz6_cgah47l0004820idbhd79m00i6%2Fz6_kiki1bc0k0bcc0a4f504pn0oa4%2Fz6_kiki1bc0k83a70a47pa5rd1086%2Fb4ac5189-47ed-47bc-93ca-e70bd115275c[/URL]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S80 Linghou Expressway, China*

*22 August 2017*

The final 70 kilometer segment of the Lingchuan - Houma Expressway (Linghou Expressway, S80) in southern Shanxi province opened to traffic today, between G55 at Gaoping and Qinshui. This completes the 229 kilometer east-west expressway in the south of Shanxi province.

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-08-22/doc-ifykcqaw0791182.shtml


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS 223 di Paganico, Italy*

*24/08/2017*

1.8 km of expressway SS 223 in central Italy, part of the lot between Civitella Paganico and Monticiano, have been opened. The stretch includes viaduct "Farma", 770 m long and 100 m high.

http://www.stradeeautostrade.it/not...iadotto-farma-sulla-e78-grosseto-siena-61034/


----------



## Kemo

*S11, Poland*

Bypass of Jarocin was opened today in central Poland. It is a part of routes 11 (Poznań - Katowice) and 15 (Września - Wrocław). It consists of three sections:

-northern section, built in half-profile, meant to be upgraded to full motorway standard in the future, ~1.8 km long
-middle section, proper 2x2 motorway between junctions Mieszków and Jarocin, ~7.9 km long
-southern section, 1x2 connector to existing DK11, not meant to be a part of the motorway, 2.9 km long

Construction took 30 months.
See on Openstreetmap: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/51.9835/17.5089


----------



## Kemo

*S19, Poland*

S19 expressway, section Sokołów Małopolski North - Stobierna was opened today in south-eastern Poland. It is a part of route Lublin - Rzeszów (Via Carpathia). It is 12.7 km long and is mostly a single 2+1 carriageway with space reservation for the 2nd carriageway, but there are two short sections built in full 2x2 profile (about 2.1 km). Construction took 25 months.

Openstreetmap: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/50.1995/22.1028


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M3, Azerbaijan*

*2 September 2017*

Two segments of the new M3 motorway opened to traffic on 2 September;

* Jalilabad-Masalli section (32.2 km)
* Masalli-Lankaran section (22.2 km)

It is part of the new motorway from Baku to the Iranian border at Astara.

http://president.az/articles/25090

http://president.az/articles/25089


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A11 Belgium*

*1 September 2017*

A 12 kilometer long section of A11 opened to traffic in Belgium on 1 September, between Brugge and Westkapelle. It is the first new motorway in Belgium to open in 17 years. It also has the first movable bridge on a motorway in Belgium. It was built as a PPP project.

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20170901_03048877


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M90, Scotland*

*30 August 2017*

The new Queensferry Crossing of M90 west of Edinburgh, Scotland opened to traffic on 30 August. It is a large twin-span cable-stayed bridge, located west of the original Forth Road Bridge. It is the second-longest cable-stayed bridge span in Europe. The new crossing includes 4 miles / 6 km of new route of M90.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-41086779


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Tunisia*

*29 August 2017*

On 29 August, two sections of the A1 autoroute opened to traffic in Tunisia;

* Sfax - Mahres (42 km)
* Skhira - Gabès (54 km)

http://www.leconomistemaghrebin.com...s-chahed-inaugure-aujourdhui-premier-troncon/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S0323 Nanping Connection Line Expressway, China*

*8 September 2017*

The 46 kilometer long Nanping Connection Line Expressway (S0323) opened to traffic in Fujian province. It links G3 and G25 near Nanping. The new expressway provides a better link from Nanping to Fuzhou via G3. It has three tunnels of 4 - 4.5 km in length.

https://www.rmjtxw.com/news/2017/gl_0908/13767.html


----------



## gibranalnn

*Kertosono-Mojokerto Expwy Section 2*


President Joko Widodo pressed the infamous "inauguration siren trigger" to mark the inauguration of Section 2 of the Kertosono-Mojokerto Expressway (operated by a subsidiary of Astra Infra), in the Mojokerto toll plaza, today. The Minister for Public Works and Housing, Basuki Hadimuljono, was also at the inauguration. Section 2 connected Sections 1 and 3 this 40.5km expressway, part of the Trans-Java Expressway System.

Section 4 is under construction and is now about 96% built.

As Jokowi said, "this expressway should have been built since 1996 but lack of state support and land clearing problems made the expressway opened today".

Images from detikcom/Enggran Eko Budianto:
























​


----------



## italystf

*Strada Statale 96 Barese, Italy*

*8 September 2017*

A 9.9 km section of SS96 expressway opened to traffic between Mellito and Altamura, in Apulia.
SS96 and SS99 will form an expressway route between Bari and Matera.
https://www.gravinalife.it/notizie/...ella-strada-statale-96-barese-ad-altamura-ba/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S99 Yongji Expressway, China*

*15 September 2017*

The 85 kilometer long Yongshun - Jishou (Yongji) Expressway opened to traffic in northwestern Hunan province. It links Yongshun with Xiangxi / Jishou and runs through mountainous terrain. The 85 kilometer expressway runs 60% of its length on bridges or in tunnels. It has a spectacular elevated interchange with G65 at Xiangxi.

http://hunan.voc.com.cn/article/201709/201709151212025773.html

Photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142367214&postcount=3311


----------



## Singidunum

30.5km section Pirot-Dimitrovgrad on A4 (E80) opened today


----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

*A21 Tonbridge to Pembury, UK*

This 3km four-lane expressway officially opened on 21 Sep. It includes two GSJs (one dumbbell, one compact).

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/major-a21-upgrade-complete


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 United Kingdom*

*22 September 2017*

A six mile (10 km) section of the A1 to A1 (M) upgrade opens to traffic in England, from Leeming to Catterick. It is the first stage of the Leeming to Barton scheme to open to motorway standards.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/first-phase-of-major-a1-improvement-to-go-live


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

S7 motorway, section Jędrzejów - Moczydło opened today in south-eastern Poland. It is a part of route Warsaw - Cracow. It is 19.7 km long. It was almost entirely built in the existing corridor of road 7. Construction took 35 months.

Openstreetmap: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...0.1832;50.6354,20.3176#map=11/50.5640/20.2505


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 840, North Carolina, USA*

*December 6, 2017*

A 4.5 mile / 7 km section of the 'Greensboro Urban Loop' (Interstate 840) opened to traffic on the east side of Greensboro, North Carolina. The new freeway section runs from US 29 to US 70 and was completed a full year ahead of schedule.

https://apps.ncdot.gov/newsreleases/details.aspx?r=14644


----------



## rudiwien

*A5 Schrick - Poysbrunn, Austria*

*December 8th, 2017*

The 25 kilometer extension of the Austrian A5 "Nordautobahn / Weinviertelautobahn" from Schrick to Poysbrunn opened to traffic today, first with the southbound, and then with the northbound carriageway.

The new section bypasses the villages/towns of Wilfersdorf, Wetzelsdorf and Poysdorf, before merging with B7 south of Drasenhofen. It features 4 interchanges, namely in Mistelbach Ost /Wilfersdorf, Poysdorf Süd, Großkrut, and Poysdorf Nord / Poysbrunn. The Mistelbach Ost /Wilfersdorf interchange will open in May 2018 - to not interfere too much with traffic on the national road B7 during construction, the area was controlled by a couple of traffic lights, while the interchange in its final configuration will feature two roundabouts.

Drasenhofen bypass will be built as a half-profile (1+1, but in motorway specifications) starting spring 2018, with an expected opening in the second half of 2019. Duplication of that last segment of A5 will depend on traffic numbers, and on when/whether the Czech road authorities build a motorway-grade extension to connect to R52 to Brno.

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...2318;48.71307,16.65410#map=15/48.7050/16.6587


----------



## General Huo

*Xing-Tai Expressway, China*

*Dec 8, 2017*

A section of 35.662 kilometers expressway from Xinghua to Taizhou in Jiangsu Province opens to traffic today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A21, Germany*

*9 December 2017*

A 2.1 kilometer extension of A21 opened to traffic near Nettelsee in Northern Germany. It is the second phase of a 6 kilometer extension of A21 towards Kiel. Construction took 6 years.

http://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2017/159-ferlemann-a21-schleswig-holstein.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Al Batinah Expressway, Oman*

*7 December 2017*

A 17 kilometer section of the Al Batinah Expressway opened to traffic in Oman, between Al Hazm (Route 11) and the exit to Al Suwaiq.

http://timesofoman.com/article/123385


----------



## Namibija

*11 December 2017*

A 11 kilometer section of A1 (Vc corridor) opened for traffic in Bosnia and Herzegovina, between Odžak (M14.1) and the exit to Svilaj.

http://fena.ba/article/988343/svilaj-odzak-motorway-section-officially-completed


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G2517 Shaxia Expressway, China*

*12 December 2017*

The final section of the Shaxian - Xiamen (Shaxia) Expressway opened to traffic in Fujian province. It is an approximately 102 kilometer section from Shaxian to Shanyongcun.

http://www.hxnews.com/news/fj/fj/201712/12/1361951.shtml


----------



## JackFrost

*M35 motorway, Hungary*

*13 December 2017*

5,4 kms of M35 will be put into service today. The city of Debrecen has a complete western bypass now with this road, and it also connects Debrecen Airport to the motorway network.


----------



## JackFrost

*M85 expressway, Hungary*

*15 December 2017*

4,5 kms of M85 expressway (Csorna bypass) opened today.


----------



## Mistogun

*M11 motorway Russia*

50 kilometers of the M11 motorway in Russia (Moscow-St. Petersburg) opened today.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^This section (208km-258km) contains Torzhok bypass , region Tver.

From : https://www.russianhighways.ru/press/news/28247/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Lusail Expressway, Qatar*

*16 December 2017*

The final elements of the 12 kilometer long Lusail Expressway in Qatar opened to traffic. It is a new eight lane motorway from Doha to the new Lusail district. There are several large interchanges, bridges and underpasses.

http://www.gulf-times.com/story/575106/The-opening-of-Lusail-Expressway-project-what-you-


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Lincang Airport Expressway, China*

*18 December 2017*

The 16.5 kilometer long Lincang Airport Expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan province, China. It runs from the city of Lincang south to Lincang Airport. The expressway has a bridge/tunnel ratio of 58.3% and has cost 2.3 billion yuan. Evidently it has been constructed at a very high speed, 2016 imagery in Google Earth shows no sign of it, but some 2017 imagery shows it under construction.

It is the first expressway near Lincang, according to Google Earth the nearest expressway to other cities is over 6 hours away. Lincang is close to the Myanmar border.

http://www.dzwww.com/xinwen/shehuixinwen/201712/t20171218_16795984.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pacific Highway, Australia*

*18 December 2017*

14 out of 20 kilometers of the new four lane Pacific Highway opened to traffic around Nambucca Heads and Macksville in New South Wales.

_Approximately 80 per cent of the 657-kilometre Pacific Highway upgrade is now complete between Hexham, north of Newcastle, and the Queensland border. Attention will now turn to the 155 kilometre Woolgoolga to Ballina Pacific Highway upgrade, which is expected to be complete in 2020._

http://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/about/new...f-macksville-and-nambucca-heads-bypasses.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*BR-116 / SP-230, Brazil*

*19 December 2017*

The final 30.5 kilometer duplication of BR-116 / SP-230 is now complete in São Paulo state. The final upgrade was a mountainous section through the Serra do Cafezal between the towns of Santa Rita do Ribeira and Juquitiba.

http://paranaportal.uol.com.br/cida...conclui-obras-de-duplicacao-da-br-116-473048/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SP-255, Brazil*

*18 December 2017*

A 7.1 kilometer section of SP-255 through the city of Avaré in São Paulo state opened to traffic. It was expanded from an at-grade super two to a four lane highway with interchanges.

http://noticias.botucatu.com.br/2017/12/18/alckmin-entrega-a-obra-de-duplicacao-da-sp-255-em-avare/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Mojokerto - Surabaya Toll Road, Indonesia*

*19 December 2017*

The remaining 15.5 km of the Mojokerto - Surabaya Toll Road in Indonesia opened to traffic today. It runs from Krian to Surabaya. It is a portion of the larger Trans-Java Toll Road project.

http://properti.kompas.com/read/2017/12/19/172744221/presiden-jokowi-resmikan-tol-surabaya-mojokerto


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A14, Germany*

*20 December 2017*

An 11 kilometer section of A14 opened to traffic in Northern Germany today. It runs from Grabow to Groß Warnow. It completes A14 in the state of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Construction of this section has cost € 114 million.

https://www.regierung-mv.de/Aktuell/?id=134096&processor=processor.sa.pressemitteilung

http://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2017/167-ferlemann-verkehrsfreigabe-a14.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22, Sweden*

*20 December 2017*

The E22 motorway bypass of Linderöd in southern Sweden was inaugurated today. The project was completed half a year ahead of schedule. It is a 6.5 kilometer section of motorway that has cost 265 million SEK (€ 26.7 million).

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/skane/nya-e22-strackan-invigd-halvar-tidigare-an-planerat


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS729, Sardinia, Italy*

*19 December 2017*

12 km of expressway SS729, between Oschiri and Ozieri, have been put into service. The cost was 123 M€. The entire Sassari-Olbia expressway will be completed by 2019 at a total cost of 930 M€.

http://www.stradeanas.it/it/anas-sa...l-traffico-il-lotto-3-nei-comuni-di-oschiri-e


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-140 North Carolina, USA*

*December 19, 2017*

The final 7 mi / 12 km section of Interstate 140 in North Carolina opened to traffic yesterday. I-140 forms the bypass of the coastal city of Wilmington. The final section of I-140 includes several elevated sections across rivers and swamps. 

http://www.starnewsonline.com/news/20171219/last-stretch-of-i-140-opens


----------



## General Huo

*Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway, Anhui, China*

*December 20, 2017*

A section of 23.257 kilometers expressway in Anhui Province opens to traffic today. It is the final connection to Jiangsu province for the Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway. The sections in Jiangsu province are opened or will be opened in this month.

http://www.ahwang.cn/anhui/20171218/1716438.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway, Jiangsu, China*

*December 20, 2017*

A 8 kilometers section of Suqian Section of Suzhou-Yangzhou expressway is opened to traffic today. It is the connection part to Anhui province. The sections in Huai'an, Jiangsu province and Tianchang, Anhui Province were opened earlier in Nov 18, 2017. The final section in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province will be opened by the end of this year. The total length of Suzhou-Yangzhou expressway is 282 kilometers.


----------



## General Huo

*Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway, Tianchang, Anhui, China*

*November 18, 2017*

The Tianchang section of Suzhou-Yangzhou expressway was opened and its length in this section is 56.8 kilometers.

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2017/1123/435904.html


----------



## General Huo

*Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway, Huai'an, Jiangsu, China*

*November 18, 2017*

The section of Huai'an of Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway is opened. The newly built of 3.465 kilometers section does not have official opening news. It was mentioned in opening news of other sections and the news of its completion of construction back in August, 2017

http://news.jschina.com.cn/focus/201708/t20170818_947732.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N57, France*

*20 December 2017*

A 4.8 kilometer section of N57 opened to traffic between Rioz and Voray-sur-l'Ognon, which is just north of Besançon. This section of N57 has been expanded to a 2x2, 110 km/h, voie express.

http://www.lapressedevesoul.com/actualite-37553-they-voray-en-2x2-voies-plus-vite-plus-sur.html


----------



## gibranalnn

*Surabaya-Mojokerto Expressway, East Java, Indonesia*

















*19 December 2017*

The whole Surabaya-Mojokerto Expressway was inaugurated by His Excellency President Joko Widodo. As usual the Ministers for Public Works-Public Housing and for State Owned Enterprises also joined the President, and His Excellency signed an inauguration plaque before, with the ministers and executives from Jasa Marga &c, pressed the inauguration siren.

The expressway is operated by PT Jasamarga Surabaya Mojokerto (fmr PT Marga Nujyasumo Agung), a consortium and Jasa Marga subsidiary which state enterprises owned 3/4 of the whole stock (Jasa Marga 50%, Wijaya Karya 25%)--the rest was owned by family owned EPC company Moeladi (25%).

His Excellency also tried an electric car developed by the 10th November Institute of Technology (ITS) during the inauguration, and stated that there would be an expressway inauguration *EVERY MONTH*.

The toll is IDR 1,050/km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A304, France*

*21 December 2017*

The first 8 kilometer section of A304 in Northern France opened to traffic today. It runs from Rocroi to Le Piquet, just south of the Belgian border. It is part of the Charleroi - Reims upgrade in both countries. 

http://www.lunion.fr/66673/article/...verture-ce-jeudi-du-premier-troncon-de-l-a304


----------



## Festin

*R6 "Arben Xhaferi", Kosovo*

*22 December 2017*

The second section of motorway R6 connecting Prishtina and Hani i Elezit at the Kosovo - Macedonian border was opened to traffic today. The section is 14,5 km long. The second section was opened outside Bibaj near Ferizaj, making it possible to unload the heavy traffic on the local national road at the same direction. This section also completed the work on the "easy" terrain with remaining work on the sections mountainous conditions. 

http://mi-ks.net/sq/lajme/ftese-nga...dyte-te-autostrades-prishtine---hani-i-elezit


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G6511 Wuliu Expressway, China*

*22 December 2017*

The entire 219 kilometer G6511 Wuzhou - Liuzhou (Wuliu) Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. 

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2017/12-22/8407104.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Yonghe Expressway, China*

*22 December 2017*

An 85 kilometer section of the Yongzhou - Hezhou (Yonghe) Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It runs from the Hunan border to G65 at Hezhou.

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2017/12-22/8407104.shtml


----------



## Kemo

*S5 E261, Poland*

Section Krościna - Wrocław North of *S5* motorway (Poznań - Wrocław) was opened today. The section is 29.7 km long. Construction took 37 months. It is a major improvement over the old DK5 - narrow, congested and passing through villages. About half of route Poznań - Wrocław is now in motorway standard, the rest should be completed in 2019.

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...6.9356;51.1647,17.0219#map=11/51.2800/17.0721


----------



## Kemo

*S51, Poland*

*S51* motorway between Olsztyn and Olsztynek was opened today in full profile (but it is not yet fully completed - speed limit will be 100 km/h instead of 120 km/h).
The section is 13.3 km long and serves as a link from S7 motorway to Olsztyn (capital of the region). Construction took 33 months.

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...0.4184;53.6072,20.3177#map=12/53.6544/20.3680


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

Eastern bypass of Ostróda (part of S7 motorway Gdańsk - Warsaw) was opened today. The section is 7.3 long and fills one of the gaps in S7 motorway, which is now completed all the way from Elbląg to Napierki (~140 km). Construction took 30 months.
However, one bridge on this section is still not completed and there is a temporary bypass (about 1 km).

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...0.0028;53.7332,19.9243#map=13/53.7097/19.9635


----------



## Kemo

*DK16 (S5), Poland*

One carriageway of southern bypass of Ostróda (part of future S5 motorway Olsztyn - Bydgoszcz) was opened today. For now, it is numbered DK16. The section is 8.7 km long. Second carriageway should be opened in a few months and the road will then have full motorway parameters.

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/53.6681/19.9388


----------



## Kemo

*S8, Poland*

S8 motorway, section Prosienica - Zambrów West was opened today in full profile (but it is not yet fully completed - speed limit will be 100 km/h instead of 120 km/h).
The section is 14.9 km long and is a part of motorway connection between Warsaw and Białystok. It was built mostly in the corridor of old DK8, but there are two sections with new alignments. Construction took 33 months.

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...2.0340;52.9650,22.2024#map=12/52.9211/22.1182


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A3, Greece*

*22 December 2017*

The first 80 kilometer section of A3 opened to traffic in Central Greece. It runs from Xyniada to Trikala. It is one of the longest, if not the longest, single section of motorway to open in Greece. 

http://www.ypodomes.com/index.php/a...o-stin-kykloforia-to-ksyniada-trikala-tou-e65


----------



## Kemo

*S8 E67, Poland*

_Polish grand finale for today..._

*S8*, section Marki - Radzymin South, also known as Marki bypass, opened tonight. It is ~16 km of 2x3 motorway. It is an approach road to Warsaw from the north-east (direction Białystok), which bypasses the old congested DK8 through Warsaw suburbs. It is a part of _Via Baltica_ (road connecting the Baltic States with central Europe) and connects two existing sections of S8 motorway. With this opening, the motorway is completed all the way from PL/D border to Wyszków (about 530 km).
Construction took only about 23 months.

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...9114;52.40940,21.20711#map=12/52.3561/21.1758


----------



## Innsertnamehere

A 6.8km twinning of Highway 11 in New Brunswick, Canada opened on a December 21st. It runs from shediac at highway 15 to the shediac river.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G5012 Enguang Expressway, China*

*26 December 2017*

The final 77 kilometer section of G5012 Enshi - Guangyuan (Enguang) Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei and Chongqing today. It runs from G318 northwest of Lichuan to G42 near Wanzhou. The Hubei section is 25 kilometers long, most of it runs through tunnels. The Chongqing section is 52 kilometers long and includes a suspension bridge across the Yangtze.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2017-12/26/c_1122166281_2.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Jiuyong Expressway, China*

*26 December 2017*

The first stage of the Jiulongpo - Yongchuan (Jiuyong) Expressway in Chongqing opened to traffic, from G5001 (the Chongqing Ring Road) to Yongchuan. It is 28 kilometers long. In addition, it appeared that the Yongchuan Eastern Bypass also opened to traffic (17 km), but it is not mentioned in the article. 

The Jiuyong Expressway runs parallel to G85 from Chongqing to Yongchuan. It is a six lane expressway that is planned to start in the Jiulongpo district of Chongqing.

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2017-12-25/doc-ifypxmsr0217253.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pengqi Expressway, China*

*26 December 2017*

The 40 kilometer long Penglai - Qixia (Pengqi) Expressway opened to traffic in Shandong province. It runs from the coastal city of Penglai to G15 at Qixia. Construction took 2.5 years.

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2017/1226/644359.html


----------



## arctic_carlos

*A-63, Spain*

*26 December 2017*

A 2.3 km section of A-63 opened today in Asturias (northern Spain) between Doriga and Cornellana. It had a cost of € 43.7 M and includes a 875 m long bridge over the river Narcea.

http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/fomento-abre-tramo-a63-doriga-cornellana-20171226123007-nt.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E35 Hazara Motorway, Pakistan*

*27 December 2017*

The first 47 kilometer section of E35 / Hazara Motorway opened to traffic in Pakistan. It runs from M1 at Burhan to Shah Maqsood.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/261290-pm-abbasi-to-inaugurate-section-of-hazara-motorrway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G85 Yinkun Expressway, China*

*28 December 2017*

An 88 kilometer section of G85 Yinchuan - Kunming (Yinkun) Expressway opens to traffic in Shaanxi Province. It is located in the Qinling Mountains, between Pingkangzhen and Hanzhong. It runs through a narrow river valley and includes 3 tunnels over 5 kilometers in length. 

http://www.xinhuanet.com/local/2017-12/28/c_1122181320.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*6 expressways, Guangdong, China*

*28 December 2017*

Six expressways totaling 467 kilometers opened to traffic today in Guangdong province in Southern China.

* G4E: Wuhan - Shenzhen (Wushen) Expressway: 53 km from the Hunan border to G6011 south of Renhua
* G15W3: Ningbo - Dongguan (Yongguan) Expressway: 65 km from the Fujian border to Chaozhou
* G78: Shantou - Kunming (Shankun) Expressway: 127 km from Longchuan to Wengyuan.
* S13: Jieyang - Huilai (Jiehui) Expressway: the entire 72 km expressway
* S14: Shantou - Zhanjiang (Shanzhan) Expressway: 133 km from Yangchun to Huazhou, including a branch route to the port of Maoming.
* S20: Guangzhou - Zhongshan - Jiangmen (Guangzhongjiang) Expressway: the westernmost 17 kilometers from G15 to near Jiangmen, including a large cable-stayed bridge across the Xijiang River. Also known as S6.

http://news.sina.com.cn/s/2017-12-28/doc-ifyqchnr6727832.shtml


----------



## bartek76

Is there anything left to be built in China?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4203 Chengdu Third Ring Expressway, China*

*28 December 2017*

The first 126 kilometer segment of the Third Ring Expressway of Chengdu, also known as the Chengdu Economic Zone Ring Expressway, opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It is the southern segment, from G5 at Pujiang to G5013 at Jianyang.

The expressway is part of a 459 kilometer ring road around Chengdu, connecting a string of cities that are located 50 kilometers outside of Chengdu.

http://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201712/56053423.html


----------



## General Huo

*S611, Suzhou-Yangzhou Expressway - Jiangsu, China*

*December 28, 2017*

The final section of 22.711 km of Suzhou Yangzhou expressway in Yanhzhou, Jiangsu province opens to traffic today.

http://news.yznews.com.cn/2017-12/28/content_6083983.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Yanru Expressway - Hunan, China*

*December 28, 2017*

The south section (phase II) of Yanling Rucheng expression opens to traffic today. It is 18.99 km long and connect to Guangdong province in the south. The first phase of Yanru expressway opened to traffic in 2013. The phase II is from Jingpo in Rucheng county to Sanjiangkou in the border to Guangdong.

http://hunan.sina.com.cn/news/s/2017-12-28/detail-ifyqcwaq5356489.shtml

http://www.hn.xinhuanet.com/2017-12/28/c_1122180834.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 600, Korea*

*28 December 2017*

The first 11.5 km section of the new Busan Outer Loop Expressway (Expressway 600) opened to traffic in Korea. It runs between Expressway 1 and Expressway 65 on the north side of Busan. 

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/12/27/0200000000AKR20171227063800003.HTML


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G59 Hubei Expressway, China*

*29 December 2017*

An 83 kilometer section of the G59 Hohhot - Beihei (Hubei) Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It runs from the Hunan border near Ziyuan to G72/G76 at Xing'an.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/fortune/2017-12/29/c_1122185494.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G85 Yinkun Expressway, China*

*30 December 2017*

A 57 kilometer segment of the G85 Yinchuan - Kunming (Yinkun) Expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan province, China. It runs from Songming to Kunming-East, between G60 at Songming and G78/G80 at Kunming-East. 

This is a new alignment of G85. Originally, G85 ran concurrent with G60 from Songming to Kunming, which opened to traffic in 1996.

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-12-30/doc-ifyqchnr7584221.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S11 Chaohuang Expressway, China*

*30 December 2017*

The 56 kilometer long Chaohu - Huangshan (Chaohuang) Expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province, China. It includes a large cable-stayed bridge across the Yangtze. It has a main span of 806 meters, which makes it a top 15 cable-stayed bridge in the world (the #10 span by my count).

In addition, it appears that the G42S Chaohu - Wuwei section of the Shanghai - Wuhan (Hu'e) Expressway also opened to traffic.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/local/2017-12/30/c_1122189902.htm


----------



## Kemo

*S8, Poland*

S8 motorway, section Mężenin - Jeżewo was opened today in full profile (but it is not yet fully completed - speed limit will be 100 km/h instead of 120 km/h).
The section is 14.2 km long and is a part of motorway connection between Warsaw and Białystok. It was built mostly in the corridor of old DK8, but there is one section with new alignment. Construction took 33 months.
After this opening, S8 has a continuity between Prosienica and Choroszcz (77 km)

Map: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...9717;53.12927,22.70678#map=12/53.1114/22.6019


----------



## General Huo

*Chaohu-Wuwei Expressway - Anhui, China*

*December 30, 2017*

The Chaohu to Wuwei section of Nantong to Wuhan Expressway Link opens to traffic today. The section is 43.87 kilometers long.

http://365jia.cn/news/2017-12-30/2589FBBDF26688A3_2.html


----------



## General Huo

*Licheng-Xuancheng Expressway, China*

* December 30, 2017*

The final section of Nanjing-Xuancheng-Hangzhou Expressway opens today. This section is 30.61 kilometers and all located inside Xuancheng city.

http://365jia.cn/news/2017-12-30/2589FBBDF26688A3_2.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*3 expressways, Hunan, China*

*31 December 2017*

3 expressways open to traffic in Hunan province:

* G5515 Zhangnan Expressway: 47 km between Zhangjiajie and Sangzhi
* S71 Yilouheng Expressway: 106 km between Jiyang and Loudi
* S90 Wujing Expressway: 72 km between Xiyanzhen and Jingzhou

http://hunan.voc.com.cn/article/201712/201712310836403640.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*30 December 2018*

The final 18 kilometer section of G56 Hangzhou - Ruili (Hangrui) Expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan province. The new segment is located between Qujing and Malong. This completes the Xuanwei - Kunming segment of G56 that was largely inaugurated on 30 November.

http://yn.yunnan.cn/html/2017-12/31/content_5033184.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Yilou Expressway, China*

*December 31, 2017*

Yiyang to Loudi expressway in Hunan Province opens to traffic today. This stretch is about 107 kilometers long.

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2017/12/31/4518274.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Zhangsang Expressway, China*

*December 31, 2017*

Zhangjiajie to Sangzhi expressway in Hunan province opens to traffic today. This section is 46.95 kilometers long plus 18.275 kilometers connection section.

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2017/12/31/4518274.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Wujing Expressway, China*

*December 31, 2017*

A section of 72.11 kilometers expressway in Wugang to Jingchuan in Hunan province opens to traffic today. In addition, a branch of 12.34 kilometers in Chengbu county opens at same time.

In total, 3 expressways opens in Hunan today.

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2017/12/31/4518274.htm


----------



## General Huo

*G20 Qingyin Expressway, China*

* December 31, 2017*

The first 8-lane expressway in Ningxia province opens today. This section of 57.2 kilometers is elevated in 3 years from 4-lane of 26 meters wide to 42 meters wide. 

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2017/1231/672195.html


----------



## General Huo

*Yakang Expressway, China*

*December 31, 2017*

The Ya'an to Luding section of Ya'an-Kangding expressway opens for trial today. This section of 95 kilometers is the first expressway in Tibetan region in Sichuan province. A 13,459 meters super-long tunnels is the longest expressway tunnel in high altitude area. Its average elevation is over 1500 meters.

http://www.chinanews.com/sh/2017/12-31/8413431.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S51 Qiancao Expressway, China*

*1 January 2018*

A 19 kilometer section of the Qian'an - Caofeidian Expressway opens to traffic in Hebei province. It runs from the Yanhai Expressway (G0111) to the Caifeidan port area. Baidu Maps labels it as S51.

http://www.he.xinhuanet.com/sToutiao/2018-01/01/c_1122193119.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Jiangxi Expressway, China*

*1 January 2018*

The 86 kilometer long Jiangjin - Xishui Expressway opens to traffic in Chongqing and Guizhou. It contains the 280 meter high Sunxihe Bridge

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-12-31/doc-ifyqcsft8654058.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S24 Shaozhu Expressway, China*

*1 January 2018*

A 21 kilometer extension of the Shaoxing - Zhuji Expressway opened to traffic in Zhejiang province. It is a southern bypass of Zhuji, between S26 and G60.

http://sx.zjol.com.cn/07sxtk/system/2018/01/01/030612481.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4E Wushen Expressway, China*

*28 December 2017*

According to Baike, the northernmost 33 kilometer section of G4E Wuhan - Shenzhen Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from Wuhan south to Fasizhen. It opened at the same time as the connecting S40 4th Ring Road in Wuhan.

https://baike.baidu.com/item/武汉－深圳高速公路


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Guizun Expressway, China*

*2 January 2018*

The final and most important section of the Guiyang - Zunyi Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It is a 103 kilometer section from G69 at Yangchangzhen to Zunyi. 

The new expressway runs parallel to the older G75 Lanzhou - Beihai Expressway. It has six lanes and several bridges over 100 meters high, including the 200 meter high Wujiang Bridge at Nanmudu.

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2018-01-02/doc-ifyqchnr8378822.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 407, Ontario, Canada*

*2 January 2018*

Phase 2A of the Highway 407 east extension opened to traffic near Toronto, Ontario, Canada. It is a 9.6 kilometer section of new tolled freeway, from Harmony Road to Taunton Road, including a short section of Highway 418. 

https://news.ontario.ca/mto/en/2018/01/ontario-opens-new-section-of-highway-in-durham-region.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Second Airport Expressway, Chongqing, China*

*31 December 2017*

The 13 kilometer long Second Airport Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing. It includes a large suspension bridge across the Yangtze and that famous 5-branch interchange in Chongqing. It is an eight lane expressway.

http://www.cqwb.com.cn/kxw/2017-12/31/content_387755831950850.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route 49, Oman*

*10 January 2018*

A 36 kilometer dual carriageway opened to traffic in southern Oman, part of Route 49 between Taqah and Mirbat. It is a controlled-access highway. 

http://timesofoman.com/article/125742/Oman/Transport/Ministry-opens-new-stretch-of-highway-in-Oman


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 32, Korea*

*14 January 2018*

The first 12 kilometer section of Expressway 32 (Asan - Cheongju Expressway) opened to traffic in South Korea. It is a link between Expressway 1 and Expressway 35, between the Oksan and Ochang interchanges, northwest of Cheongju.

http://www.safetimes.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=61341


----------



## gibranalnn

*Bakauheni-Terbanggibesar Expressway Pack 1 and 2, Lampung, Indonesia*


























*21 January 2018*

Packs 1 and 2 of the Bakauheni-Terbanggibesar Expressway was inaugurated today by HE President Joko Widodo and the Ministers for SOEs and Public Works-Public Housing, with the traditional inauguration process (His Excellency signed an inauguration plaque then pressed the inauguration siren with the 2 ministers + operator execs). (cmiiw)

The expressway will be free until the Trans-Sumatran Expressway between Lampung and Palembang is complete (completion target June). His Excellency also wishes the expressway between both cities to be finished before the 18th Asian Games.

The expressway and almost all the expressways of the Trans-Sumatran Expressway System are or will be operated by 100% state owned construction company Hutama Karya (HK). HK received the mandate to construct (with other state construction companies) and operate the expressway since 2012 (iirc) due to the system's low investment potential. The rest are operated by Jasa Marga, and Waskita Toll Road.


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS 640 "degli Scrittori", Italy*

*20 January 2018*

A 2.7 km section of SS640 "degli Scrittori" in Sicily has opened, between Favarella and Scaringi.

http://cmcgruppo.com/blogit/2018/01/20/lavori-in-sicilia-aperto-un-nuovo-tratto-della-ss-640/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Lyari Expressway, Pakistan*

*28 January 2018*

After years of delays, the final carriageways of the Lyari Expressway were inaugurated today in Karachi, Pakistan. The Lyari Expressway is a 17 kilometer cross-city expressway with elevated roadways on both banks of the Lyari River. 

Construction started in 2002 and was planned to be completed by 2004. Urban relocation projects required much more time than anticipated and the carriageways of the Lyari Expressway were put into service in phases. Completion dates were moved up every year. 

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1620179/1-pm-karachi-inaugurate-lyari-expressway/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*RN8, Argentina*

*1 February 2018*

A 9 kilometer section of Ruta Nacional 8 in Argentina has been expanded to an autopista, between Pavón and Parada Robles, in the westernmost exurbs of Buenos Aires. It was officially inaugurated today.

https://www.argentina.gob.ar/notici...de-la-autopista-rn8-que-une-pilar-y-pergamino


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, China*

*1 February 2018*

The final 15 kilometer missing link of G56 Hangzhou - Ruili Expressway in Hunan province opened to traffic today. It runs near Yueyang and crosses the Dongting Lake with a massive suspension bridge. The new Dongting Lake Bridge has a main span of 1,480 meters and is a top 10 suspension bridge in the world.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-02/01/c_136942595.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S10 Wenzhou Ring Expressway, China*

*1 February 2018*

A 56 kilometer extension of the Wenzhou Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Zhejiang province. The extension is longer than the original Ring Expressway which used to be a bypass on the north side of Wenzhou only.

The new section runs south along the west side of Wenzhou, through the mountains and then into the lowlands until it turns east and intersects with G15, well south of Wenzhou and Rui'an.

http://news.66wz.com/system/2018/02/01/105060697.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4W2 Xuguang Expressway, China*

*9 February 2018*

The final 108 kilometer section of the G4W2 Xuchang - Guangzhou Expressway opened to traffic in Hunan province, between Yueyang and near Wangcheng. This completes the 1389 kilometer G4W2.

G4W2 was added to the network in 2013, at that time almost the entire route was already completed as a series of provincial expressways, so this route is still often referred to by its provincial numbers. In case of Hunan, that is S61 Yueyang - Linwu (Yuelin) Expressway.

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2018/02/09/4553159.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Jala - Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*

*13 February 2018*

A new autopista was officially inaugurated yesterday in the state of Nayarit, Mexico. It is the first stage of the Autopista Jala - Puerto Vallarta, which includes 55 kilometers of four lane mainline autopista from Jala to near Compostela, and a 13 kilometer branch route (super two) to Compostela.

https://www.gob.mx/presidencia/es/prensa/comunicado-147387?idiom=es


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E18 / Vt. 7, Finland*

*14 February 2018*

A 20 kilometer extension of the E18 / Valtatie 7 motorway opens to traffic today in southeastern Finland, from Kattilainen to Virojoki. It is part of a large PPP project to extend the motorway to the border with Russia. The entire motorway will open by early March.

https://www.liikennevirasto.fi/-/e1...teelle-kattilaisten-ja-virojoen-valilla-14-2-


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SP-070, Brazil*

*28 February 2018*

An 8.6 kilometer section of the SP-070 motorway opened to traffic today in the state of São Paulo, near Taubaté. It is also named the Rodovia Carvalho Pinto.

https://g1.globo.com/sp/vale-do-par...entrega-prolongamento-da-carvalho-pinto.ghtml


----------



## MattiG

*Vt7/E18 Finland*

*March 1, 2018*

The last remaining section of the E18 motorway project Hamina-Vaalimaa opens to the public at March 1st, 2018 at 12:00 local time. The section is about seven kilometers in length.

This completion fulfills Finland's commitment to upgrade the E18 road to motorway class from Turku at the west coast to the Finnish/Russian border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A89, France*

*3 March 2018*

The final 5.5 kilometer section of A89 opened to traffic today in France. The new section extends A89 from its previous end at La Tour-de-Salvagny to A6 north of Lyon. This completes A89 from Bordeaux to Lyon.

A89 now has 472 kilometers in service, it is considered completed. The entire route from end-to-end is 510 kilometers long, including concurrencies with A20 and A71. The entire '89' (including N89) from Bordeaux to Lyon stretches for 528 kilometers. Most of it was built over the past 18 years.

http://www.caradisiac.com/lyon-les-...ctees-fin-d-une-galere-166588.htm#xtor=RSS-40


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E9 San-in Expressway, Japan*

*18 March 2018*

A 6.3 kilometer super-two expressway opened to traffic in Japan, it is part of the E9 San-in Expressway in Shimane prefecture on western Honshu. It runs between Ota Asanama IC and Odachuo-Sanbesan IC.

http://www.sanin-chuo.co.jp/www/contents/1521424508094/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E1A Shin-Meishin Expressway, Japan*

*18 March 2018*

A 16.9 kilometer section of expressway opened to traffic near Osaka in central Japan. It is part of the Shin-Meishin Expressway, which forms a northern bypass of Osaka. The newly opened section runs from Kawanishi IC to Kobe JCT, where it feeds into the Chugoku and Sanyo expressways. This project completes the northern bypass of Osaka and Kobe, so it is one of the most important expressway projects in Japan.

https://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1112316.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Tunisia*

*19 March 2018*

The 47 kilometer missing link of A1 between Mahrès and Skhira opens to traffic in Tunisia. This completes the 155 kilometer motorway project between Sfax and Gabès.

http://www.equipement.tn/index.php?...]=1966&cHash=c80a1de9b3f07d813b6cf72dac9694cc

https://africanmanager.com/ouverture-de-47-km-de-lautoroute-sfax-gabes/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SP-425, Brazil*

*24 March 2018*

A 21 kilometer segment of SP-425 has been upgraded to a four lane motorway in the state of São Paulo, between Martinópolis and Presidente Prudente. Construction took three years.

http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...cho-duplicado-da-rodovia-assis-chateaubriand/


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS 223 "di Paganico", Italy*

2.5 km of the second carriageway of SS 223 "di Paganico" in Tuscany have been opened. This stretch includes the 1.7-km long tunnel "Casal di Pari". The whole 12-km working lot costed 255 M€.

http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/grosset...la-nuova-galleria-di-casal-di-pari-1.16654554


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hindon Elevated Road, India*

*30 March 2018*

The 10.3 kilometer long Hindon Elevated Road has been inaugurated in India. It connects Ghaziabad with Delhi and is the longest elevated road in the country. It was built on 228 piers and reduces driving time from an hour to 18 minutes. 

http://www.financialexpress.com/inf...anath-top-10-facts-about-the-project/1116146/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-429 Orlando, Florida, USA*

*March 31, 2018*

A 5 mile segment of the Wekiva Parkway (State Road 429) opens to traffic today near Orlando, Florida. It runs from Kelly Park Road to Mount Plymouth Road. It also appears to include State Road 453, which is a branch route to SR-46 near Sorrento.

http://www.news965.com/news/local/m...y-now-officially-open/wrr99DCUJCCDA9yXJJWmaL/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A33, Germany*

*4 April 2018*

A 9 kilometer segment of A33 opens to traffic in Western Germany, between Halle/Künsebeck and Bielefeld-Zentrum. Construction has cost € 120 million and took 8 years.

https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/westfalen-lippe/autobahn-eroeffnung-halle-100.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A44, Germany*

*13 April 2018*

An 11 kilometer section of A44 opened to traffic in Central Germany, from Hessisch Lichtenau to Waldkappel. Construction began in September 2010, so it took 7.5 years to complete, at a cost of € 240 million.

http://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2018/024-bilger-a44.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A44, Germany*

*13 April 2018*

A 4.6 kilometer section of A44 also opened to traffic in Western Germany, around the town of Heiligenhaus in Northrhine-Westphalia. Construction began in April 2010, so it took 8 years to construct. It is the first phase of a missing link of A44 between Ratingen and Velbert, the second phase will be completed in 2022.

https://www.strassen.nrw.de/presse/meldungen/2017/pi2017-2-3632.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A9, Switzerland*

*13 April 2018*

The 4.2 kilometer long Eyholz Tunnel opened to traffic today near Visp. It is part of the Visp Bypass, which is planned to be completed by 2022. The Eyholz Tunnel is a twin-tube, four lane tunnel. Construction has cost 670 million CHF (€ 565 million) and took a lengthy 10 years.

http://www.1815.ch/news/wallis/aktuell/teilstrecke/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-840 Greensboro, USA*

*April 19, 2018*

A 3.8 mile section of the "Greensboro Urban Loop" (Interstate 840) opened to traffic this morning in North Carolina. It runs from Byran Boulevard to Battleground Avenue (US 220) on the northwest side of Greensboro.

http://www.greensboro.com/news/loca...cle_476f3bd1-4abd-52d0-906d-a2233c754a3a.html


----------



## General Huo

*April 28, 2018*

Dali-Yongsheng Expressway phase I opens to traffic on April 28. This section is 56.8km, from Shangdeng village in Dali to Pianjiao Town in Yongsheng, Lijiang

http://www.sohu.com/a/229843589_248772


----------



## Kemo

*S3 E65, Poland*

Section Legnica West - Legnica South of S3 motorway was opened today in south-western Poland. It is about 5.8 km long and is a part of Legnica bypass, connecting A4 motorway with road 94. Construction took about 34 months.
S3 is Poland's westernmost north-south motorway.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/51.1884/16.0847


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Al Batinah Expressway, Oman*

*7 May 2018*

The remaining sections of the 270 kilometer long Al Batinah Expressway in Oman opened to traffic today. The Al Batinah Expressway is an eight lane expressway that follows an inland route to northern Oman.

By my count, the last two remaining sections were;

* Al Suwaiq - Saham (78 km)
* Sohar - Liwa (38 km)

http://timesofoman.com/article/133498


----------



## cis logos

ChrisZwolle said:


> *15 July 2018*
> 
> The westernmost segment of the Solo - Kertosono Toll Road opened to traffic in Indonesia. It runs 37 kilometers from Kartosuro to Sragen, it is mainly a bypass of Surakarta (also known as Solo).
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/rea...i-jalan-tol-kartasura-sragen-mulai-beroperasi
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/07/16/jokowi-inaugurates-kartasura-sragen-road.html


Earlier on 22/06, section II of Gempol - Pasuruan (6,6 km) was opened to the traffic. Making it to be the easternmost section of Trans Java Toll Road up to date, which is stretched from the westernmost point of Java (ferry crossing to Sumatra) and eventually reach the easternmost point of Java in Banyuwangi (ferry crossing to Bali).

http://www.kadinsurabaya.or.id/read/rembang-pasuruan-toll-road-officially-operated

Anyway, how you think if we make a map about toll road/expressway development in each country? The operational and planned ones.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-60, Spain*

*18 July 2018*

A 20 kilometer section of autovía has been inaugurated today in Northern Spain, a portion of A-60 from Santas Martas to Puente Villarrente, south of León. It has cost € 137.6 million (€ 6.9 million per km) and includes an interchange with A-231. 

https://www.leonoticias.com/leon/leon-acerca-valladolid-20180718180308-nt.html


----------



## Kemo

*S8, Poland*

Section Ostrów Mazowiecka - Prosienica of *S8* motorway (route Warsaw - Białystok) was opened in full profile today.
This section is 9.4 km long.
The road was constructed in the corridor of "old" DK8.
Construction took 28 months.


Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...3398;52.82364,21.93030#map=12/52.8505/21.9821

With this section opened, 2x2 motorway is now completed all the way from Ostrów Mazowiecka to Białystok (about 100 km). The missing sections toward Warsaw will be completed in the upcoming months.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N70, France*

*19 July 2018*

A 5.6 kilometer section of upgraded N70 opened to traffic in Central France, from Génelard to Palinges, which is now a four lane expressway. It is part of the RCEA upgrade project across Central France.

https://www.lejsl.com/edition-montc...e-section-2x2-voies-vient-d-ouvrir-a-genelard


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SE-40, Spain*

*25 July 2018*

A 14.6 kilometer section of the outer beltway of Sevilla (SE-40) has been inaugurated today. It runs along the southwest part of the metropolitan area, between Coria del Río and A-49 near Espartinas.

The project has cost € 192.2 million. Construction began around 2010, but was stalled due to the economic crisis.

http://www.canalsur.es/noticias/el-...cion-del-puente-del-v-centenario/1305818.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-33, Spain*

*26 July 2018*

A 4 kilometer section of A-33 opened to traffic in Eastern Spain, south of La Font de la Figuera in the Valencian Community. It stretches from N-344 to La Font de la Figuera-Sur, not quite to A-31 yet.

Some 9 kilometers out of the 12.6 km A-33 segment between A-31 and A-35 are now in service.

https://www.lavanguardia.com/local/...t-de-la-figuera-n-344-de-la-autovia-a-33.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Tunisia*

*27 July 2018*

A 57 kilometer section of the A1 autoroute in Tunisia opened to traffic today, it stretches from Médenine to west of Ben Gardane. It is part of the segment of motorway to the Libyan border, which will be completed by late 2019.

https://www.leconomistemaghrebin.com/2018/07/26/autoroute-medenine-ras-jedir/

https://www.mosaiquefm.net/fr/actua...ielle-jeudi-de-l-autoroute-medenine-ras-jedir


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A304, France*

*31 July 2018*

A 21 kilometer section of A304 opens to traffic today in Northern France, from A34 at Charleville-Mézières to Le Piquet. It replaces a section of N51 as the main route from Reims to Belgium. The motorway is now complete up to the Belgian border, it is toll-free. 

A304 is part of the shortest route from most large Benelux cities to Reims, Dijon, Lyon, etc. However the Belgian section is not yet complete.

http://www.lardennais.fr/104837/art...e-sens-france-belgique-et-cet-apres-midi-pour


----------



## General Huo

*G3012 - Xinjiang, China*

*Aug 1, 2018*

74 km long expressway from Hotan to Moyu is opened to traffic. Hetian (a.k.a. Hotan) is the last district in Xinjiang to connect by expressway.

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2018-08-01/doc-ihhehtqf1071191.shtml


----------



## rudiwien

*A10, Romania*

*30 July, 2018 *

Approx 30 km of motorway have been opened on lots 3 & 4 of the A10 from Aiud to Turda (interchange with the A3) (https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...3.7136;46.5315,23.7847#map=11/46.3799/23.8046)

https://www.digi24.ro/stiri/economi...inca-30-de-km-de-autostrada-in-romania-972282

Lots 1 & 2 from Sebes (interchange with the A1) to Aiud are still under construction, and expected for 2019 or 2020...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Regional Ring Road, Cairo, Egypt*

*15 July 2018*

The final segment of the 403 kilometer long Regional Ring Road around Cairo was completed on 15 July. The last section was 55 kilometers long from Banha to the Cairo-Alexandria Desert Road, northwest of Cairo. 

The Cairo Regional Ring Road is the world's longest functional ring road, it is an eight lane motorway that encircles the entire metropolitan area of Cairo.

https://www.egyptindependent.com/re...7-governorates-with-cairo-transport-ministry/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 11, Nevada, USA*

*August 9, 2018*

A 12 mile segment of Interstate 11 opens to traffic today in Nevada. It is part of a 15 mile project to build an Interstate Highway around Boulder City, portions already opened earlier, but the main Boulder City bypass opens to traffic today, from the Hoover Dam exit to the US 95 exit. This completes a freeway route from the Arizona state line into Las Vegas.

https://www.ktnv.com/news/interstat...ve-drivers-time-and-money-when-it-opens-today


----------



## Chris80678

*S12, Puławy - Kurów, Poland *

*August 22, 2018*

S12 between Puławy and Kurów in Poland opened today. It is part of the planned S12 between Lublin and Radom


----------



## General Huo

*S26, Inner Mongolia, China*

*Aug 22, 2018*

An expressway connects Ordos to Yinchuan opens to traffic today. It is 86.5 km long, starting from town of Aolezhaoqi on the east to the border of Inner Mongolia and Ningxia.

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2018/08-22/8607533.shtml

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20180822/59933648_0.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G0121 Jingqin Expressway, China*

*20 August 2018*

The westernmost section of the Beijing - Qinhuangdao Expressway opened to traffic in Beijing. It runs between the 6th Ring Road and Yanjiaozhen. The Beijing section is 6.3 km long, but the entire opened section is some 10 kilometers long and includes a section in Hebei. This expressway was numbered as G1N until 2018, but is now numbered G0121.

http://auto.people.com.cn/n1/2018/0822/c1005-30243525.html


----------



## Luki_SL

*S3 E65, Lubin North-Lubin South, Poland*

August 27, 2018

10km of motorway S3 between Lubin North-Lubin South, in Poland opened today. 










https://www.gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/30401/S3-omija-Lubin


----------



## General Huo

*Zhijin-Puding Expressway, Guizhou, China*

*Aug 31, 2018*

A section of 52 km expressway opens to traffic in Guizhou, China. 

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2018/08-31/8615873.shtml


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

A section of *S7* motorway (Warsaw - Cracow) between Wrzosy and Brzegi opens today. It is about 8 km long. Construction took 38 months and was completed almost a year behind schedule (credit to _Salini Impreglio_).
Other parts of the same contract are still not completed.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/50.7586/20.4389


----------



## General Huo

*Tongxing-Haiyuan Expressway, Ningxia, China*

*September 8, 2018*

A section of 55.7 km expressway opens to traffic in one of poorest regions in China. 

http://www.xinhuanet.com/local/2018-09/08/c_1123399464.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hai Phong - Ha Long Expressway, Vietnam*

*1 September 2018*

The first stage of the Hai Phong - Ha Long Expressway opened to traffic in Vietnam on 1 September. It is a 25.2 kilometer section of four lane expressway from Hai Phong to west of Ha Long, across the Red River delta. It includes several bridges, including a large cable-stayed bridge.

http://enternews.vn/cao-toc-hai-phong-ha-long-va-nhung-cai-nhat-135424.html


----------



## JackFrost

*M25, Hungary*

November 7, 2018

First 4 kms of M25 between Eger and Andornaktálya opened today.

https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/2018/11/immar-gyorsforgalmi-uton-erkezhetunk-egerbe


----------



## masages21

19 km section of S5 between Leszno South and Radomicko was opened in Poland today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Al Sharqiyah Expressway, Oman*

*15 November 2018*

A 28 kilometer section of six lane Al Sharqiyah Expressway opens to traffic today in Oman, in the Al Kamil Wal Wafi area. 

>> https://timesofoman.com/article/425846


----------



## Ynhockey

*November 14, 2018:*

Israel: A 5 km section of Highway 6 (Cross-Israel Highway) near Yokne'am opened to the public. The section includes a 1.7 km tunnel pair.

https://hamodia.com/2018/11/11/new-segment-road-6-open-week/

Video:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Suai - Beaço Expressway, Timor-Leste*

*17 November 2018*

The first expressway of Timor-Leste (East Timor) opened to traffic along the south coast of the country. It runs from Suai to Fatukai. It is part of a Chinese-funded project to develop a 156 kilometer expressway that connects oil exploration facilities.

>> http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/171020

>> http://www.xinhuanet.com/world/2018-11/17/c_1123729252.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Western Peripheral Expressway, India*

*19 November 2018*

The remaining 84 kilometer section of the Western Peripheral Expressway, also known as the Kundli - Manesar - Palwal Expressway or KMP Expressway, has been inaugurated in India today. 

The new expressway runs along the west side of Delhi. This completes the 271 kilometer ring road of Delhi. 

>> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-peripheral-expressway/videoshow/66695374.cms


----------



## General Huo

*Ji-Xi Expressway, Henan, China*

*Nov 16, 2018*

The phase II of Zhengzhou Airport to Xihua, Zhoukou Expressway (Ji-Xi Expressway) opened to traffic. This section is 45.102 km long with 6-lane.

http://news.kf.cn/2018/1116/351054.shtml

http://www.ha.xinhuanet.com/news/2018-11/16/c_1123723588.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 219, Pennsylvania, USA*

*November 21, 2018*

An 11 mile (17 km) section of freeway opened to traffic today in Pennsylvania, it's part of US 219 between Meyerdale and Somerset, south of I-70. The project has cost $ 330 million and includes a sizable bridge.

>> https://www.dailyamerican.com/news/...cle_3be0cf83-66d9-530d-9dc2-3bbdf2e96a34.html


----------



## General Huo

*G85, Ba-Shaan Expressway, China*

* November 22, 2018*

The 117.5 km long Ba-Shaan Expressway (Bazhong in Sichuan to Shaanxi border) opens to traffic today. 78.2% of this route is either on the bridges or in the tunnels, including the 2nd longest expressway tunnel in China--Micangshan Tunnel, which is 13.8km long.

http://scnews.newssc.org/system/20181121/000924275.html
http://news.hsw.cn/system/2018/1122/1042036.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*S43, Wuhan City Ring Expressway, China*

* November 22, 2018*

A section of 94.5km Wuhan city ring expressway (AKA Wuhan Sixth Ring) between Xiaogan and Hanchuan opens to traffic today. The whole route of Wuhan City Ring Expressway is about 560km long and most of sections are completed and opened to traffic, except part of North section and two giant bridges crossing Yangtze River--Qipanzhou Yangtze River Bridge and Jiayu Yangtze River Bridge.

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2018/1122/1141955.html
http://zy.cnhubei.com/dongxiang/w5sr8oX100?tdsourcetag=s_pctim_aiomsg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-2, Spain*

*24 November 2018*

A 2.75 km section of A-2 has opened to traffic in Catalonia, between Maçanet de la Selva and Sils.

>> https://www.aldia.cat/catalunya/ter...desdoblament-fins-tordera-20181124121221.html


----------



## General Huo

*Nanning Wuxu Airport-Datang Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*Nov 28, 2019*

A 39 km long expressway linking Nanning Wuxu International Airport to Datang opens to traffic today. 

http://www.chinanews.com/sh/2018/11-28/8687708.shtml

more photos
http://gx.people.com.cn/n2/2018/1129/c179430-32345533.html
http://gx.people.com.cn/n2/2018/1129/c179430-32345274.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 74 Bypass, Monroe Expressway, Charlotte, USA*

*November 27, 2018*

The 18 mile (29 km) Monroe Expressway opened to traffic near Charlotte, North Carolina, USA. It stretches from I-485 to Marshville. It is a toll road, designated as the US 74 Bypass. The travel time saving is 20 minutes.

>> https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2018/2018-11-27-monroe-expressway-opens.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Trans-Java Toll Road, Indonesia*

*28 November 2018*

A 51 kilometer segment of the Trans-Java Toll Road has been inaugurated today in Indonesia. It runs between Sragen and Ngawi, and is also considered to be a section of the Solo - Kertosono Toll Road. According to the news report, it was already in service toll-free this past week.

>> http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/11/28/056923803/Jokowi-Inaugurates-Sragen-Ngawi-Toll


----------



## Jschmuck

ChrisZwolle said:


> *November 27, 2018*
> 
> The 18 mile (29 km) Monroe Expressway opened to traffic near Charlotte, North Carolina, USA. It stretches from I-485 to Marshville. It is a toll road, designated as the US 74 Bypass. The travel time saving is 20 minutes.
> 
> >> https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2018/2018-11-27-monroe-expressway-opens.aspx


Its too bad there isn't some limited-access highway spur from this new toll road to US-601 on the southeast side of Monroe.


----------



## General Huo

*G78, Hechi-Baise Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*Nov 28, 2018*

179.2 km long expressway from Hechi to Baise opens to traffic today. It is part of G78 Shantou-Kunming Expressway. In addtion, 41.2km of 2nd grade highway and 7.8km of 1st grade highway connection lines are built at the same time.

http://gx.people.com.cn/n2/2018/1128/c179430-32344030.html

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20181127/newgx5bfcb3f0-17841188.shtml


----------



## Kemo

*S3 E65, Poland*

About 20 km of S3 motorway between Zielona Góra and Nowa Sól was opened today in full 2x2 profile.
(It includes 1.5 km at previously existing Zielona Góra North interchange + 2.8 km between two interchanges in Zielona Góra + 1.1 km at previously existing Zielona Góra South interchange + 8 km between Zielona Góra and Niedoradz + 6.6 km of neighbouring contract Niedoradz - Nowa Sól)

The project involved construction of the 2nd carriageway, building several large wildlife overpasses, reconstruction of interchanges and reconstruction of the existing carriageway.
Construction took about 3 years.
S3 is Poland's westernmost N-S motorway.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...5.5606;51.8159,15.6753#map=12/51.8878/15.6535


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S22 Linxia - Xunhua Expressway, China*

*30 November 2018*

A 57 kilometer expressway between Linxia, Gansu and Xunhua, Qinghai opened to traffic today. It is numbered as S22 according to some sources, but the name is unclear, it is noted as the Linhai Expressway or the Daxun Expressway. 

The expressway runs through very mountainous terrain, it includes the first spiral tunnel in Northwest China and a 5.5 km tunnel under a 3600 m high mountain pass. The tunnel portal is located at 3200 meters above sea level. There is also a hairpin turn on the Qinghai side.

>> http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2018/11-30/8689286.shtml


----------



## Verso

*A4 Podlehnik-Gruškovje, Slovenia*

The last 6 km of the A4 motorway open for traffic in Slovenia, between Podlehnik and the border crossing Gruškovje with Croatia. There is now a continuous motorway between Croatia and Austria.

https://www.dars.si/Sporocila_za_ja...48/Dokoncan_se_zadnji_del_podravske_avtoceste


----------



## Kemo

*S8, Poland*

13.1 km of S8 motorway, section Przeszkoda - Paszków was opened today in full 2x2 / 2x3 profile.
(It includes 11.6 km of Przeszkoda - Paszków contract and 1.5 km of the neighboring contract)

The project involved upgrading the existing "Gierkówka" dual carriageway to motorway standard. The pavement is concrete. Section Nadarzyn - Paszków (about 2.5 km) was widened to 2x3.
Construction took 26 months.
S8 is connecting two largest agglomerations of Poland (Warsaw and Katowice).

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...0.6885;52.1038,20.8315#map=13/52.0695/20.7666


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S20 Yixu Expressway, China*

*18 December 2018*

A 67 kilometer extension of the Yiyang - Xupu (Yixu) Expressway is opened to traffic in Hunan province, China. It runs from the G55 interchange at Majitangzhen to Anhua. It is a four lane expressway through mountainous terrain. The opening is referred to as a "trial opening", which is not uncommon in China.

>> http://www.hn.xinhuanet.com/2018-12/18/c_1123870119.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 30, Jordan*

*17 December 2018*

A 120 kilometer section of Highway 30 in Jordan has been expanded into a freeway with grade-separation from Al Zarqa to the Saudi border. Most of the expansion was a twinning and grade-separating of the existing highway, but they also built a 13 kilometer new alignment around the Muwaffaq Salti Air Base. The official inauguration ceremony was held on 17 December 2018.

Jordan had almost no true freeways until now. 

>> http://www.jordantimes.com/news/loc...illion-highway-connecting-jordan-saudi-arabia

>> https://www.zawya.com/mena/en/busin...ing_Jordan_Saudi_Arabia_opened-SNG_133280189/


----------



## Ices77

*D3 motorway, Czechia*

*18 December 2018*

A 8 kilometer section Ševětín - Borek, part of D3 motorway between Prague and České Budějovice in Czechia has been opened yesterday. The left half of the motorway in direction Prague, or half profile of the section is completed by now. The rest of the section should be finished by Spring 2020. 

Source: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/7ff7003c-f2d9-41a3-be58-3f543f8f0f14


----------



## General Huo

*Zhashui-Shanyang Expressway, Shaanxi, China*

*Dec 19, 2018*

78.832 km long section of Zhashui to Shanyang expressway in Shaanxi province opens to traffic today. It is 4-lane expressway with speed limit of 80km/h.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/local/2018-12/19/c_1210019404.htm


----------



## General Huo

*G69, Jingxi-Longbang Expressway, Guangxi, China*

* Dec 19, 2018*

28.30 km expressway from Jingxi to Sino-Vietnam border town-Longbang opens to traffic today. It is part of G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway trunk line in China.

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20181220/newgx5c1ac98b-17902456.shtml


----------



## Kemo

*S16, Poland*

About 2 km of S16 motorway near Olsztyn (section Olsztyn-East - Wójtowo) was opened today in full 2x2 profile.
It is a part of the Olsztyn bypass project. Construction took 30 months.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...0.5646;53.7867,20.5910#map=15/53.7831/20.5778


----------



## Kemo

*S3 E65, Poland.*

The remaining 7.4 km of S3 motorway near Nowa Sól was opened today in full 2x2 profile. Construction took 31 months. This completes the motorway between Cigacice and Kaźmierzów (73 km).
S3 is Poland's westernmost N-S motorway.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...5.6753;51.7524,15.6961#map=13/51.7842/15.6852


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute Ila Touba, Senegal*

*20 December 2018*

A large extension of the Autoroute Ila Touba, possibly numbered as A1, was inaugurated today in Senegal. It extends the motorway from Dakar all the way to Touba, the second-largest city in the country. The newly inaugurated section runs from Blaise Diagne International Airport to Touba, a distance of 123 kilometers, though sources indicate 113 or 114 km as the length, in reality it is longer because it includes separate contracts.

>> https://www.dakaractu.com/INAUGURAT...une-mobilisation-exceptionnelle-_a162043.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Trans-Java Toll Road, Indonesia*

*20 December 2018*

4 sections of the Trans-Java Toll Road were inaugurated today, completing the motorway link between Jakarta and Surabaya.

* Batang - Semarang Toll Road: the entire 75 km route
* Semarang - Solo Toll Road: 33 km between Salatiga and Kartasura
* Solo - Kertosono Toll Road: 41 km between Wilangan and Kertosono

Some media report that the Pemalang - Batang Toll Road also opened, but according to earlier reports that section opened on 9 November. 

>> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-tahun-jokowi-bangun-jalan-tol-616-km-di-jawa


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pandaan - Malang Toll Road, Indonesia*

*21 December 2018*

The first 31 kilometers of the Pandaan - Malang Toll Road opened to traffic today in Eastern Java. It is an extension of the Gempol - Pandaan Toll Road to the city of Malang. 

>> https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1157535/jalan-tol-pandaan-malang-mulai-dibuka-fungsional-hari-ini


----------



## General Huo

*Guangde-Ningguo Expressway, Anhui, China*

*Dec 20, 2018*

A 38.289km long expressway from Guangde to Ningguo in south of Anhui province opens to traffic today.

http://ah.sina.com.cn/news/wltx/2018-12-20/detail-ihmutuee0850814.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*S12, Chuzhou-Huainan Expressway, Anhui, Chin*

*Dec 20, 2018*

A 125km long expressway from Huainan to Chuzhou in Anhui province opens to traffic today.

http://ah.sina.com.cn/news/wltx/2018-12-20/detail-ihmutuee0850814.shtml

http://www.ahwang.cn/anhui/20181221/1840280.shtml


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

4.1 km of S7 motorway (section Mnichów - Jędrzejów) was opened today, thus completing the motorway between Skarżysko-Kamienna and Moczydło (91 km).
The road was opened 12 months behind schedule (credit goes to _Salini_).

S7 connects Warsaw with Cracow.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...per_car&route=50.6856,20.3585;50.6558,20.3250


----------



## JackFrost

*M35/M4 Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu*

*December 20, 2018*

20,2 kms of M35 and 4 kms of M4 opened to traffic.


----------



## General Huo

*Lian-Zhu Expressway, Hunan, China*

*Dec 26, 2018*

The old Lianhuashan to Zhuzhou 2nd level highway is upgraded. A 32.071 km section from Baiguan to Liling is upgraded to expressway with speed limit of 100kph. Two other sections of 9.235 km and 18.076 km are upgraded to 1st level highway with 60kph and 80kph respectively

http://www.zznews.gov.cn/news/2018/1226/304296.shtml

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2018/12/25/4800056.htm


----------



## General Huo

*G4E Wuhan-Shenzhen Expressway, Hubei, China*

*Dec 26, 2018*

A Wuhan to Jiayu section of Wuhan to Shenzhen expressway is opened to traffic today. This 6-lane expresswayt section is 21.124 km long with speed limit of 120kph. Another section in Guangdong province will open in Dec 28. After that another expressway corridor from Wuhan to Shenzhen, which is parallel to Beijing-Hongkong corridor, is completed.

http://www.sohu.com/a/284431994_355692


----------



## General Huo

*Anyang City NE Bypass Expressway, Henan, China*

*Dec 26, 2018*

A 27.153 km long Anyang City NE Bypass Expressway opens to traffic today. 

http://www.ha.xinhuanet.com/news/2018-12/26/c_1123909334.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Wuyi New District Bypass Expressway, Fujian, China*

*Dec 26, 2018*

A section of 16.82 km expressway bypassing Wuyi new district in Nanping city, Fujian province opens to traffic today. It is also part of Nanping City Ring expressway and new section of Beijing-Taiwan expressway.

http://np.fjsen.com/2018-12/26/content_21820232_2.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Nanxian-Yiyang Expressway, Hunan, China*

*Dec 26, 2018*

A 9.305 km section of Nanxian-Yiyang Expressway opens to traffic today. The whole Nanxian-Yiyang expressway is 86.724 km and the rest sections are still under construction.

http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2018/12/26/4800945.htm


----------



## General Huo

There are 6,000 km expressways newly open to traffic in China in 2018.


----------



## xzmattzx

*January 10, 2019*

US Route 301 around Middletown, Delaware, USA. 14 miles/22.5 km of new expressway.




> *U.S. 301 Mainline toll road opens Thursday to cheers and jeers*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The 14-mile drive that begins at Del. 1 near the Roth Bridge and runs along the outskirts of Middletown before reaching the Delaware/Maryland border was created through a decades-long contentious process and it opened to mixed reviews.
> 
> For some, the opening signals the end to the construction around Middletown that has been an eyesore and has lead to delays and detours, as well as upsetting residents because of the dust kicked up by grading.
> 
> The Mainline transformed the entrance to Middletown from the north, replacing a typical — if often clogged — two-lane country road that featured views of pastures and new housing developments with wider roads and better intersections studded with views of highway bridges and roadways.
> 
> For many in the area, the Mainline is welcome because it will, in theory, ease overall congestion on area highways, including the current U.S. 301 and Del. 896.
> 
> Proponents have argued the highway is necessary to divert increasing numbers of tractor trailers passing through southern New Castle County off local roads.
> 
> ...













https://www.delawareonline.com/stor...e-opens-thursday-cheers-and-jeers/2524454002/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A33, Germany*

*11 January 2019*

A 5.4 km section of A33 opened to traffic in Western Germany, between Halle and Künsebeck. It is the second-to-last segment of the A33 gap between Osnabrück and Bielefeld. The last section should open in late 2019.

>> https://www.strassen.nrw.de/de/presse/meldungen/2019/a33-freie-fahrt-bei-halle-westfalen.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route 4, Hong Kong*

*20 January 2019*

The 4.5 km Wan Chai Bypass of Route 4 in Hong Kong opened to traffic on Hong Kong Island. It is a mostly underground bypass of the original expressway through Wan Chai district. At $ 4.6 billion, or $ 1 billion per kilometer, it is one of the most expensive road projects in history.

>> https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...s-central-wan-chai-bypass-opens-traffic-after


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A2, Senegal*

*22 January 2019*

A 24 kilometer section of 'A2' is reported to be inaugurated today in Senegal, from Sindia to M'Bour. 

>> http://xalimasn.com/inauguration-de-lautoroute-aibd-mbour-ce-mardi/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G1517 Puyan Expressway, China*

*22 January 2019*

A 189 kilometer segment of G1517 Putian - Yanling (Puyan) Expressway opened to traffic in Jiangxi province, China. The new section includes a 155 km mainline between G35 at Guangchang and G72 at Taihe, as well as a 34 km spur to S46 near Ji'an.

http://jiangxi.jxnews.com.cn/system/2019/01/22/017337266.shtml


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

A bit delayed, but E6 Tiller-Melhus south of Trondheim, Norway, opened on December 19th. This rather short 8.1 km section is in fact the first motorway of the region (Trøndelag), but sadly a large portion of it only has 80 km/h speed limit. Both south and north of Trondheim more motorways with 110 km/h will open in the coming years.
https://miljopakken.no/nyheter/80-og-100-km-t-pa-e6-fra-tiller-til-melhus


As seen in this video, a minor interchange is still to open:


----------



## Kemo

*S16/S51, Poland*

8.6 km of *S16/S51* motorway between Olsztyn Jaroty and Olsztyn East was opened today. It forms a part of Olsztyn south bypass road.

Construction took 31 months.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/53.7448/20.5381


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 199 Texas, USA*

*February 1, 2019*

A 3 mile section of main lanes of State Highway 199 opened to traffic today in Tarrant County, Texas, between Fort Worth and Azle. They built the six freeway lanes between the pre-existing frontage roads. 

>> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/4...-Texas-Clear-Lanes-Initiative--505205281.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M4 Pakistan*

*2 February 2019*

A 62 kilometer segment of the M4 opened to traffic between Gojra and Shorkot in Pakistan. It's part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

>> https://www.dawn.com/news/1461698/gojra-shorkot-section-of-national-motorway-opened


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G22 Qinglan Expressway, China*

*4 February 2019*

The last segment of the Qingdao - Lanzhou Expressway, also known as the Qinglan Expressway (G22) opened to traffic in Shanxi province. The 166 kilometer route runs from G55 at Changzhi to G5 at Linfen. 

>> http://www.cqn.com.cn/cj/content/2019-02/03/content_6750414.htm


----------



## General Huo

*S19 Zhejiang Coastal Expressway, China*

*Jan 16, 2019*

About 225 km long Coastal Expressway opened to traffic on Jan 16, 2019. The whole route of 376 km 6-lane expressway is fully opened now, including 3 big sea-crossing bridges-Sanmen Bay Sea Crossing, Taizhou Bay Sea Crossing and Yueqing Bay Sea Crossing.










http://news.taizhou.com.cn/2019-01/16/content_6159205.htm
http://leaders.people.com.cn/n1/2019/0117/c58278-30560874.html
http://tz.zjol.com.cn/tzxw/201901/t20190116_9259137.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*S41 Jingdong-Wendong Expressway, Yunnan, China*

*Jan 19, 2019*

A section of 30.75 kilometers expressway in Jingdong county, Yunnan province opened to traffic.

https://k.sina.com.cn/article_5887928088_15ef2a71801900ff2s.html
http://yn.yunnan.cn/system/2019/01/18/030182440.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*G76 Xiamen-Chengdu Expressway, China*

*Jan 23, 2019*

The last 18.37 kilometers of expension of Xiamen-Chengdu Expressway in Fujian province was completed and opened to traffic. The whole section of Xiamen-Chengdu Expressway in Fujian is 123.5 kilometers and expended from 4-lane to 6 and 8 lanes.

http://fj.sina.com.cn/news/m/2019-01-23/detail-ihqfskcn9602402.shtml
http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2019-01/23/c_1210045862.htm


----------



## General Huo

*S29 Congguan Expressway, Guangdong, China*

*Jan 28, 2019*

The last 30.9 kilometer section of Conghua-Dongguan Expressway opens to traffic. The Congguan Expressway is 120 kilometers long 6-lane expressway.

http://www.gd.chinanews.com/2019/2019-01-30/2/401773.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*G30 Baoji Bypass Expressway, Shaanxi, China*

*Jan 14, 2019*

A 25.048 kilometers long expressway bypassing Baojing city from south opens to traffic. It is parallel to the existing G30 Lianyungang-Khorgas Expressway which go through the city from north. The new road is 6-lane expressway.

http://www.sn.xinhuanet.com/2019-01/14/c_1123988180.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Gongshan-Dongchuan Expressway, Yunnan, China*

*Jan 23, 2019*

The Gongshan-Dongchuan (Gongdong) Expressway opens to traffic in Kunming, Yunnan province. This expressway is 49.4 kilometers long.

http://www.yn.xinhuanet.com/nets/2019-01/24/c_137770004.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Shunchang-Shaowu Expressway, Fujian, China*

*Jan 18, 2019*
The Shunchang-Shaowu Expressway opens to traffic in Fujian province. This expressway is 66.56 kilometers long.

http://www.mnw.cn/nanping/shaowu/2116588.html
http://www.mnw.cn/news/np/2117666.html


----------



## General Huo

*G22 Changzhi-Lifen Expressway, Shanxi, China*

*Feb 4, 2019*

Changzhi-Lifen Expressway opens to test run. This section is 166.234 kilometers long from Changzhi city to Linfen city in Shanxi province, which is also part of national expressway Qingdao Lanzhou expressway.

http://sx.sxgov.cn/content/2019-02/02/content_9240816.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Libo-Rongjiang Expressway, Guizhou, China*

*Jan 11, 2019*

The Libo-Rongjiang Expressway opens to traffic in Guizhou province. This expressway is 67.3 kilometers long.

http://news.cjn.cn/sywh/201901/t3338156.htm
http://photo.eastday.com/2018slideshow/20190112_5/index.html


----------



## General Huo

*Lianzhu Expressway, Hunan, China*

*Jan 17, 2019*

The expressway from Lianhuachong on Hunan-Jiangxi border to Zhuzhou city opens to traffic. This road is upgraded from 2-lane 2nd level highway to 4-lane 1st level highway from Lianhuachong to Liling (18.078 kilometers) and 4-lane expressway from Liling to Zhuzhou (32.306 kilometers).

http://hunan.voc.com.cn/article/201901/201901171716445169.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G22 Qinglan Expressway, China*

*30 June 2019*

A 75 kilometer segment of the G22 Qingdao - Lanzhou (Qinglan) Expressway opens to traffic in Shandong province in Eastern China. It runs from G3 at Tai'an to Pingyin.

>> http://www.sd.xinhuanet.com/news/2019-06/30/c_1124690243.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Pingshan-Zanhuang Expressway, Hebei, China*

*June 29, 2019*

The 23 kilometers long section of Pingshan-Zanhuang Expressway linking Jingkun and Qingyin Expy opens to traffic.


The section is red lin between 2 stars.









http://www.sohu.com/a/323833169_999...spm=smpc.content.fd-d.14.15617664000232rn2g34
http://hebei.hebnews.cn/2019-06/29/content_7426769.htm


----------



## General Huo

*Yitong-Kaiyuan Expressway, Jilin, China*

*June 30, 2019*

A 19.652 kilometers section of Yitong-Kaiyuan Expressway from Liaoyuan to Liaoning border opens to traffic today. The whole route of expressway is completed.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/local/2019-06/30/c_1124691374.htm


----------



## Kemo

*S16/S51, Poland*

The missing section of Olsztyn southern bypass was opened today.
The section is 6.3 km long and connects interchange Olsztyn-South with junction Olsztyn-Jaroty. Construction took 3 years.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/53.7110/20.4702

The entire bypass road is 23.6 km long and has a 2x2 motorway standard.


----------



## General Huo

*Daxing Airport Expressway, Beijing, China*

*July 1, 2019*
Two expressways that link New Daxing International Airport open to traffic today.

Daxing Airport Expressway, which runs from north of South 5th City Ring Road to the south of Daxing Airport north entrance, is about 27 kilometers long. The road has 8 lanes which 86% are elevated.

Daxing Airport North Line central section, which is 24.58 kilometers, runs from east of Beijing-Kaifeng Expressway to west of Beijing-Taipei Expressway， intersects Daxing Airport Expressway in the middle.

https://www.chinanews.com/sh/2019/07-01/8880397.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E18, Norway*

*2 July 2019*

A 22 kilometer segment of new motorway opened to traffic in Southern Norway today, it is part of E18 between Tvedestrand and Arendal. It is the first of a series of motorway projects in Norway developed by the 'Nye Veier' (new roads) agency. 

>> https://www.bygg.no/article/1400033


----------



## Mistogun

*M11 Moscow-St. Petersburg Motorway, Russia*

*3 July 2019*

A new 52 kilometres long section of the M11 motorway in the region Tver, Russia, opened today. Now, only two sections are left, until the motorway between Moscow and St. Petersburg is complete.

https://www.rzd-partner.ru/auto/new...orogo-uchastka-trassy-m-11-ot-klina-do-tveri/


----------



## Kemo

*S17 E372, Poland*

Another section of *S17* motorway between Warsaw and Lublin was opened today.
Section *Garwolin South - Ryki North* is *29 km long* and has concrete pavement. Construction took 27 months.

Map:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...1.6522;51.6485,21.9036#map=11/51.7264/21.8497


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute Nord-Sud, Algeria*

*4 July 2019*

A 12.5 kilometer segment of the Autoroute Nord-Sud in Algeria has opened to traffic yesterday. The new segment of six lane motorway runs from Sidi El Madani to El Hamdania. It runs through some spectaculair terrain, through a deep canyon. It includes an approximately 5 kilometer long tunnel and several long viaducts.

>> https://www.alg24.net/autoroute-nord-sud-ouverture-de-laxe-sidi-madani-hamdania/

>> https://motorsactu.com/autoroute-nord-sud-ouverture-de-laxe-sidi-madani-hamdania/


----------



## General Huo

*Dongchuan-Gele Expressway, Yunnan, China*

*July 7, 2019*

The 39.466 kilometers long Dongchuan-Gele expressway northeastern to Kunming in Yunnan open to traffic today

https://www.ynbbs.net/271160-1.html

http://www.sohu.com/a/324328558_248772


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S? Guigang - Long'an Expressway, China*

*10 July 2019*

The 228 kilometer long Guilong (Guigang - Long'an) Expressway opens to traffic today in Guangxi, China. It's an east-west route that passes north of Nanning.

>> http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20190710/newgx5d256618-18492903.shtml


----------



## verreme

*A-21, Spain*

A 9-kilometer long section has been opened in Aragón.

https://www.fomento.gob.es/el-ministerio/sala-de-prensa/noticias/jue-11072019-1455


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ulaanbaatar Airport Expressway, Mongolia*

*5 July 2019*

The 32.2 kilometer long Airport Expressway of Ulaanbaatar in Mongolia opened to traffic on 5 July. It's the first expressway in the country. It connects the capital city to the new airport, which is south of the city. It's a six-lane expressway.

>> https://montsame.mn/en/read/194565

>> http://mrtd.gov.mn/i/2054

>> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1157485.shtml


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
Another expressway built and/or funded by Chinese companies outside of China. There are several open to traffic recently, including

Ulaanbaatar Airport Expressway, Mongolia
5 July 2019

A4, Northern Macedonia
5 June 2019

Swat Expressway, Pakistan
3 June 2019


----------



## mw123

*M4 East Motorway Tunnel Sydney, Australia*

*13 July 2019*

- 5.5km tunnel extends the M4 motorway from Strathfield to Haberfield/Ashfield
- First stage of the Westconnex tunnel project
- Three lanes in each direction and up to 50m deep

_Sydney Morning Herald article_


----------



## General Huo

*S3500, Tangshan-Langfang Expressway, Tianjin & Hebei, China*

*July 15, 2019*

The Tangshan-Langfang Expressway opens two sections. The section from Tianshan city to Tianjin border is 14.7 kilometers long. The section in Tianjin is 33.383 kilometers long. The Tangshan-Langfang Expressway is first one to have electronic toll collection (ETC) non-stop gates all the route.

http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2019/07/15/037463415.shtml

http://tangshan.huanbohainews.com.cn/system/2019/07/15/011855994.shtml


----------



## verreme

*A-2, Spain*

A 3.3-kilometer long stretch has been opened between Medinyà and Orriols in Girona province.

https://www.lavanguardia.com/local/...nii-vilademuls-girona-a2-medinya-orriols.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M11, Ireland*

*18 July 2019*

A 27 kilometer segment of the M11 motorway opened to traffic today in Ireland. The new motorway runs from the south side of Gorey to south of Enniscorthy and is considered to be the Enniscorthy bypass. Additional infrastructure of N30 and N80 also opened to traffic, basically bypassing Enniscorthy on 3 sides, totaling 39 kilometers of new road. The whole scheme has cost € 400 million. It is estimated to save 30 minutes of travel time between Dublin and Wexford.

>> https://www.rte.ie/news/regional/2019/0718/1063894-m11-motorway-wexford/

>> https://www.independent.ie/irish-ne...goreyenniscorthy-motorway-opens-38324516.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Metro Manila Skyway, Philippines*

*22 July 2019*

A 2.5 km segment of the Metro Manila Skyway phase III opened to traffic today in Manila, Philippines. It stretches from Buendia Avenue to Plaza Dilao. It is reported to cut the travel time on this section from 60 to 6 minutes.

>> https://news.abs-cbn.com/business/07/22/19/new-skyway-segment-opened-cuts-manila-makati-travel-time


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*C-5, Philippines*

*23 July 2019*

A 2.2 kilometer segment of the Circumferential Road 5 (C-5) opened to traffic today in the south of Manila, Philippines. It is basically a viaduct of C-5 crossing the South Luzon Expressway near Merville. It's located on the southeast side of the Ninoy Aquino International Airport.

>> https://www.autoindustriya.com/auto...-minutes-with-newly-opened-c5-south-link.html


----------



## General Huo

*G218, Dangmazha-Nalati Expressway, Xinjiang, China*

*August 30, 2019*

On August 30th, the national highway 218 line DunMazha to Nalati Expressway project (hereinafter referred to as Dunna Expressway) was commissioned at 12 o'clock, and Yining City to Nalati realized The whole journey was high speed, and the driving distance between the two places was reduced from 5 hours to 3 hours. The total length of this section is 203 kilometers.

The starting point of the high speed route is next to the end of the Yidun Expressway. The two-way four-lane first-class highway has a roadbed width of 26 meters and a designed speed of 100km/h. There are 19 bridges along the line, 24 separate interchanges, 78 passages, 7 interchanges, and 4 service areas.









http://www.dzwww.com/xinwen/guoneixinwen/201908/t20190830_19125717.htm


----------



## General Huo

*G6, Beijing-Tibet Expressway, Ningxia, China*

*September 1, 2019*

A 100 kilometers section from Jinji to Taoshan of widening and re-routing of Beijing-Tibet Expressway opens to traffic today. The 28 kilometers section from Jinji to Gunquan is widened from 2x2-lane to 2x4-lane. The 72 kilomters section from Gunquan to Taoshan is newly built route with 2x3-lane. The new route is west of old G6, which is straighter and farther away from urban area. 

The whole project of widening and re-routing of Beijing-Tibet Expressway in Ningxia province is 284 kilometers long. The 49.6 kilometers 2x4-lane section from Wangyuan to Jinji was built and opened to traffic one year ago. The rest of section, which is all 2x4-lane, will open to traffic in this year, including a new route passing Yinchuan city.

http://www.nxnews.net/ms/mszx/201909/t20190901_6401543.html


----------



## General Huo

*Zunyi South City Ring Expressway, Guizhou, China*

*June 1, 2019*

_This one seems is missed to report in this thread. Maybe there are too many in China this year_

At 0:00 on the 1st, it was officially opened to traffic and trial operation. The total length of the route is 53.505km, the design speed is 100km/h, the two-way four lanes, and the roadbed width is 26.0m. The project starts from Leli Village, Yaxi Town, Zundi District, Zunyi City, and connects with the northwest section of Zunyi City Expressway. It ends in Lengshuiping Village, Sancha Town, Bozhou District, and connects with the Zungui Expansion Expressway. Xizhen, Shiban Town, Sanhe Town, Qijiang Town and Sancha Town have three toll stations for slate, Lijiang and Sancha.

Zunyi South City RingExpressway started construction on March 1, 2017. On May 20, 2019, the entire construction volume was completed according to the design. On May 28, 2019, it was approved for delivery and approved by the Provincial People's Government in June 2019. 

After opening to traffic, the outer ring of Zunyi City formed a complete closed loop of 135 kilometers of the ring, and the towns and towns such as Shiban, Sanhe, Qijiang and Sancha in the west and south of Bozhou District were closely linked together, and the Honghuagang and Huihui Both Sichuan and Xinpu New District have become a “Big Zunyi City”.

http://jgz.app.todayguizhou.com/news/news-news_detail-news_id-11515114961635.html
http://www.sohu.com/a/337139071_372628


----------



## Verso

General Huo said:


> _This one seems is missed to report in this thread. Maybe there are too many in China this year_


There are too many in China every week. :lol:


----------



## verreme

^^ Perhaps we should create a separate thread. It's hard to find openings in other countries.


----------



## Verso

For countries with a lot of motorway openings (like China or Poland) there should be a summary once a month, not for every 5-km section.


----------



## General Huo

*G316, Liangdang-Huixian Expressway, Gansu, China*

*September 3, 2019*
After 4 years of hard work, the G316 line Changle to Tongren Highway from Liangdang to Huixian section - the Liangdang-Huixian Expressway open to traffic today. The starting point of the Liang-Hui Expressway is located in Yangdian (Gansu-Shaanxi border) of Liangdang County, and the end point is located in Lijiahe, Hui County. The main line is 53.25 kilometers long and the estimated estimate is 7.499 billion yuan. The main line has a total of 12,562 m / 31 bridges, 19,455 m / 9 tunnels, and the proportion of bridges and tunnels is 71.55%. After the highway is opened to traffic, the travel time between the two to the Hui County will be shortened from 1 hour to 25 minutes.

http://gs.ifeng.com/a/20190903/7714070_0.shtml
https://finance.sina.com.cn/roll/2019-09-03/doc-iicezzrq3146911.shtml


----------



## General Huo

Verso said:


> For countries with a lot of motorway openings (like China or Poland) there should be a summary once a month, not for every 5-km section.


I rarely see any Chinese expressway just open 5km, probably none. Most of them are more than 20km, and quite a few in hundreds. Most of 5km section openings that I saw are from USA and Europe.


----------



## General Huo

*S29, Binzhou-Laiwu Expressway, Shandong, China*

*August 16, 2019*

A 72.8 kilometers section from Zibo West Interchange to Laiwu of widening and re-routing of Binzhou-Laiwu Expressway opens to traffic today. The 40.93 kilometers section is widened from 2x2-lane to 2x4-lane. The 31.87 kilometers section is newly built route with 2x4-lane, which runs parallel to existing 2x2-lane road. 

http://sd.sina.com.cn/news/2019-08-16/detail-ihytcern1331453.shtml


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
This makes an interesting question. What will do to the old 2x2-lane expressway which runs very close to new route. Make another expressway or build more exits to make it more local? It makes *a 31.87 km long 12-lane expressway corridor.*


----------



## Verso

General Huo said:


> I rarely see any Chinese expressway just open 5km, probably none. Most of them are more than 20km, and quite a few in hundreds. Most of 5km section openings that I saw are from USA and Europe.


That's not the point. Even if China opens a 1000-km section every time, there are so many openings that a once-a-month summary would be better IMO.


----------



## General Huo

Verso said:


> That's not the point. Even if China opens a 1000-km section every time, there are so many openings that a once-a-month summary would be better IMO.


That's not a bad idea. I just made a spread sheet of all reports from this thread (they may not complete, neither accurate) for last 12 months. Unfortunately I don't see here you can post table nicely. I can try to put a monthly report here.


----------



## General Huo

2019-08
date	country	route	length (km)
8/31/2019	China	S23, Jinan-Qimen Expressway, Anhui	41.0
8/30/2019	China	G218, Dunmazha-Nalati Expressway, Xinjiang	203.0
8/30/2019	China	Meizhou-Pingyuan Expressway, Guangdong	33.4
8/29/2019	Poland	DW669	6.3
8/26/2019	China	G3511, Heze-Baoji Expressway, Henan & Shandong	23.5
8/23/2019	China	G59, Hohhot-Beihai Expressway, Shanxi & Henan	7.0
8/19/2019	Serbia	A2	62.7
8/17/2019	Romania	A1 Soimus (Deva) Ilia	22.1
8/16/2019	China	Binzhou-Laiwu Expressway, Shandong	72.8
8/16/2019	China	Pingtang-Luodian Expressway, Guizhou	93.5
8/2/2019	China	G16, Dandong-Xilinhot Expressway, Inner Mongolia	113.5
8/2/2019	Germany	A72	8.0
8/2/2019	Poland	A1 E75	33.5
8/1/2019	China	Shashi-Gong'an Expressway, Hubei	38.0


----------



## General Huo

2019-07

7/31/2019	China	G1811, Huanghua-Shijiazhuang Expressway, Hebei	15.8
7/31/2019	China	G3012 Tuhe Expressway	223.0
7/31/2019	USA	US 75 Nebraska	9.0
7/31/2019	USA	US 183, Austin, Texas	4.8
7/30/2019	China	Yangshuo-Luzhai Expressway, Guangxi	86.9
7/26/2019	China	G20, Qing-Yin Expressway, Shandong	309.2
7/23/2019	Philippines	C-5	2.2
7/22/2019	Philippines	Metro Manila Skyway	2.5
7/18/2019	Ireland	M11	27.0
7/17/2019	Spain	A-2	3.3
7/15/2019	China	S3500, Tangshan-Langfang Expressway, Tianjin & Hebei	48.1
7/13/2019	Australia	M4 East Motorway Tunnel Sydney	5.5
7/11/2019	Spain	A-21	9.0
7/10/2019	China	S? Guigang - Long'an Expressway, Guangxi	228.0
7/7/2019	China	Dongchuan-Gele Expressway, Yunnan	39.5
7/5/2019	Algeria	Autoroute Nord-Sud	12.5
7/5/2019	Mongolia	Ulaanbaatar Airport Expressway	32.2
7/4/2019	Poland	S17 E372	29.0
7/3/2019	Russia	M11 Moscow-St. Petersburg Motorway	52.0
7/2/2019	Norway	E18	22.0
7/1/2019	China	Daxing Airport Expressway, Beijing	27.0
7/1/2019	China	Daxing Airport North Line, Beijing	24.6
7/1/2019	Poland	S16/S51	6.3


----------



## General Huo

2019-06

6/30/2019	China	Pingshan-Zanhuang Expressway, Hebei	23.0
6/30/2019	China	G22 Qinglan Expressway, Shandong	75.0
6/30/2019	China	Yitong-Kaiyuan Expressway, Jilin	19.7
6/27/2019	China	S22 Duchang-Jiujiang Expressway, Jiangxi	8.2
6/24/2019	Argentina	RN7	8.0
6/24/2019	Czech	Bošilec - Ševětín of motorway D3*	8.1
6/21/2019	Spain	AG-46	4.0
6/21/2019	USA	US 95, Las Vegas, Nevada	7.2
6/20/2019	France	N10	4.8
6/19/2019	Poland	S17 E372	13.0
6/8/2019	USA	Loop 1604, Texas	6.0
6/5/2019	Northern Macedonia	A4	47.0
6/3/2019	Italy	SPV, Veneto	7.0
6/3/2019	Pakistan	Swat Expressway	31.0
6/2/2019	China	S85 Youyu-Pinglu Expressway, Shanxi	64.4
6/1/2019	China	Zunyi South City Ring Expressway, Guizhou	53.5
6/1/2019	USA	SH 45 Austin, Texas	5.6


----------



## General Huo

2019-05

5/31/2019	Malaysia	West Coast Expressway (E32)	18.0
5/30/2019	Kosovo	R6 Motorway	65.5
5/28/2019	China	Tongren-Huaihua Expressway, Guizhou	33.8
5/24/2019	Spain	A-11 La Mallona - Venta Nueva	6.0
5/24/2019	Spain	A-54 Arzúa - Lavacolla	18.5
5/24/2019	USA	Loop 1604, Texas	5.5
5/23/2019	Bulgaria	A3 Struma	6.8
5/18/2019	Serbia	A1 motorway	26.3
5/13/2019	Indonesia	Mapan Toll Road, East Java	30.6
5/10/2019	China	G7, Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway phase III, Hebei	63.1
5/8/2019	Poland	S6 E28	7.1
5/8/2019	Poland	S6 E28	5.9


----------



## General Huo

2019-04

4/28/2019	Germany	B29, Mögglingen	7.0
4/26/2019	China	Guan-Fan Expressway, Guangdong	8.2
4/24/2019	Argentina	RN 8	24.0
4/23/2019	China	Erlianhaote-Qinhuangdao Expressway, Hebei	130.1
4/23/2019	China	G7, Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway, Hebei	63.0
4/16/2019	Croatia	Expressway D12 Vrbovec – Farkaševac	10.6
4/15/2019	Qatar	Al Khor Expressway	33.0
4/13/2019	Poland	S61 (E67) Motorway	13.8
4/10/2019	Indonesia	Paspro Toll Road, East Java	31.3
4/10/2019	Spain	A11: El Burgo de Osma-East – Santiuste	9.4
4/8/2019	China	G59, Hohhot-Beihai Expressway, Shanxi	63.9
4/7/2019	Poland	S6 E28	6.2
4/3/2019	China	S5, Gao-En Expressway, Guangdong	43.5
4/3/2019	China	Sandu-Libo Expressway, Guizhou	75.9
4/2/2019	China	Nansha Bridge Expressway, Guangdong	12.9


----------



## General Huo

2019-03

3/31/2019	Pakistan	M3	230.0
3/29/2019	Israel	Highway 6	16.0
3/26/2019	Spain	A-636	5.0
3/24/2019	Indonesia	Sei Rampah - Tebing Tinggi Toll Road, North Sumatra Province	9.3
3/17/2019	Japan	C3 Tokai-Kanjo Expressway	6.0
3/17/2019	Japan	E1A Shin-Meishin Expressway	23.0
3/17/2019	Japan	E1A Shin-Tomei Expressway	4.0
3/17/2019	Turkey	O-5	24.5
3/16/2019	Turkey	O-6 North Marmara Motorway	15.3
3/9/2019	Spain	Ma-30	2.0
3/8/2019	Indonesia	Bakter Toll Road	141.0
3/8/2019	Serbia	A4: north of Sarlah tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel	1.4
3/1/2019	China	G18 Rongwu Expressway	51.9
3/1/2019	Philippines	E5 NLEx Harbor Link Segment 10	5.7


----------



## General Huo

2019-02

2/26/2019	Argentina	RN40 San Juan	5.0
2/19/2019	UK A90 Aberdeen bypass	?
2/4/2019	China	G22 Changzhi-Lifen Expressway, Shanxi	166.2
2/4/2019	China	G22 Qinglan Expressway	166.0
2/2/2019	Pakistan	M4	62.0
2/1/2019	China	Wenzhou North Bypass Expressway, Zhejiang	13.4
2/1/2019	Poland	S16/S51	8.6
2/1/2019	USA	SH 199 Texas	4.8


----------



## General Huo

2019-01

1/28/2019	China	Foshan Kaiping Expressway Expansion, Guangdong	33.3
1/28/2019	China	S29 Congguan Expressway, Guangdong	30.9
1/23/2019	China	Gongshan-Dongchuan Expressway, Yunnan	49.4
1/23/2019	China	G76 Xiamen-Chengdu Expressway	18.4
1/22/2019	China	G1517 Puyan Expressway, Jiangxi	189.0
1/22/2019	Senegal	A2	24.0
1/20/2019	China	Route 4, Hong Kong	4.5
1/19/2019	China	S41 Jingdong-Wendong Expressway, Yunnan	30.8
1/18/2019	China	Shunchang-Shaowu Expressway, Fujian	66.6
1/17/2019	China	Lianzhu Expressway, Hunan	32.3
1/16/2019	China	S19 Zhejiang Coastal Expressway	225.0
1/14/2019	China	G30 Baoji Bypass Expressway, Shaanxi	25.0
1/11/2019	China	Libo-Rongjiang Expressway, Guizhou	67.3
1/11/2019	Germany	A33	5.4
1/11/2019	Israel	Highway 77	6.0
1/10/2019	USA	US Route 301 around Middletown, Delaware	22.5
1/3/2019	China	G7611 Liupanshui-Weining Expressway, Guizhou	190.0
1/1/2019	China	Beijing-Chongli Expressway, Beijing	42.2


----------



## General Huo

2018-12

12/31/2018	China	Huaihua-Zhijiang Expressway, Hunan	16.0
12/31/2018	China	G4218, Ya'an-Kangding Expressway, Sichuan	40.0
12/30/2018	Vietnam	Ha Long - Van Don Expressway	59.0
12/29/2018	China	G2211, S70, Huozhou-Yongheguan Expressway, Shanxi	23.6
12/29/2018	China	Mianyang-Xichong Expressway, Sichuan	125.0
12/29/2018	China	G78 Shantou-Kunming Expressway, Guangdong	238.0
12/29/2018	China	G0422, Wuhan-Shenzhen Expressway, Guangdong	222.0
12/29/2018	China	Taihang Mountain Expressway, Hebei	370.0
12/29/2018	China	Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou Expressway, Zhejiang	23.6
12/28/2018	China	G18, Rongcheng-Wuhai Expressway, Hebei	20.9
12/28/2018	China	Pingnan-Gutian Connection Expressway, Fujian	53.6
12/28/2018	China	S35, Fu'an to Jiaocheng District, Shenyang-Haikou Double Corridor, Fujian	44.4
12/28/2018	China	S35, Guanyang to Zherong section, Shenyang-Haikou Double Corridor, Fujian	20.0
12/28/2018	China	G3001 Lanzhou South Bypass Expressway, Gansu	58.7
12/28/2018	China	Linxiang-Qingshuihe Expressway, Yunnan	30.0
12/26/2018	China	Wuyi New District Bypass Expressway, Fujian	16.8
12/26/2018	China	Anyang City NE Bypass Expressway, Henan	27.2
12/26/2018	China	G4E Wuhan-Shenzhen Expressway, Hubei	21.1
12/26/2018	China	Lian-Zhu Expressway, Hunan	32.1
12/26/2018	China	Nanxian-Yiyang Expressway, Hunan	9.3
12/21/2018	Indonesia	Pandaan - Malang Toll Road	31.0
12/21/2018	Poland	S7 E77	4.1
12/20/2018	China	S12, Chuzhou-Huainan Expressway, Anhui	125.0
12/20/2018	China	Guangde-Ningguo Expressway, Anhui	38.3
12/20/2018	Hungary	M35/M4 Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu	20.2
12/20/2018	Indonesia	Trans-Java Toll Road	149.0
12/20/2018	Poland	S3 E65	7.4
12/20/2018	Poland	S16	2.0
12/20/2018	Senegal	Autoroute Ila Touba	123.0
12/19/2018	China	G69, Jingxi-Longbang Expressway, Guangxi	28.3
12/19/2018	China	Zhashui-Shanyang Expressway, Shaanxi	78.8
12/19/2018	Norway	E6 Tiller-Melhus	8.1
12/18/2018	China	Yiyang - Xupu (Yixu) Expressway, Hunan	67.0
12/18/2018	Czech D3 motorway	8.0
12/17/2018	Bulgaria	A3 Struma Motorway	24.0
12/17/2018	Jordan	Highway 30	120.0
12/16/2018	China	G0121 Jingqin Expressway, Hebei	38.0
12/14/2018	Romania	A3	6.5
12/13/2018	France	D173 Axe Rennes-Angers	5.8
12/13/2018	Israel	Highway 20	4.5
12/13/2018	Italy	SS 675 "Umbro-Laziale", Latium	6.4
12/13/2018	Poland	S7 E77	7.6
12/12/2018	Romania	A3	13.7
12/12/2018	USA	Iowa State Route 100	4.8
12/11/2018	China	G91 Liaozhong Ring Expressway, Liaoning	119.0
12/9/2018	Germany	A30	9.0
12/8/2018	Australia	Toowoomba Second Range Crossing	9.0
12/8/2018	China	G075, Liuzhou-Nanning Expressway	248.7
12/7/2018	Canada	Team Gushue Highway	7.0
12/6/2018	China	Wuzhou Ring Expressway, Guangxi	56.7
12/6/2018	Poland	DK16	7.5
12/5/2018	Italy	SS 534 "di Cammarata e degli Stombi", Calabria	0.9
12/3/2018	China	Qiaokou-Xiaogan Expressway, Hubei	22.5
12/1/2018	Indonesia	Ciawi - Sukabumi Toll Road	15.3


----------



## General Huo

2018-11

11/30/2018	China	S22 Linxia - Xunhua Expressway, Gansu	57.0
11/30/2018	Poland	S8	13.1
11/30/2018	Poland	S3 E65	20.0
11/30/2018	Slovenia	A4 Podlehnik-Gruškovje	6.0
11/28/2018	China	G78, Hechi-Baise Expressway, Guangxi	179.2
11/28/2018	China	Nanning Wuxu Airport-Datang Expressway, Guangxi	39.0
11/28/2018	Indonesia	Trans-Java Toll Road	51.0
11/27/2018	USA	US 74 Bypass, Monroe Expressway, Charlotte	29.0
11/24/2018	Spain	A-2	2.8
11/22/2018	China	S43, Wuhan City Ring Expressway	94.5
11/22/2018	China	G85, Ba-Shaan Expressway, Sichuan	117.5
11/21/2018	USA	US 219, Pennsylvania	17.0
11/19/2018	India	Western Peripheral Expressway	84.0
11/17/2018	Timor-Leste	Suai - Beaço Expressway	30.4
11/16/2018	China	Ji-Xi Expressway, Henan	45.1
11/15/2018	Oman	Al Sharqiyah Expressway	28.0
11/14/2018	Israel	Highway 6	5.0
11/9/2018	Poland	S5 between Leszno South and Radomicko	19.0
11/7/2018	Hungary	25 between Eger and Andornaktálya	4.0
11/6/2018	China	S28 Taizhou-Jinhua Expressway East Extension Phase II, Zhejiang	5.9


----------



## General Huo

2018-10

10/31/2018	Poland	S7 E28 Kiezmark - Nowy Dwór Gdański	13.2
10/31/2018	Poland	S7 E28 Kiezmark - Kmiecin - Elbląg-South	16.0
10/30/2018	China	G1211 Jihei Expressway, Jilin	100.0
10/30/2018	China	G1815 Weiri Expressway	152.0
10/30/2018	China	Huinan - Linjiang (Huilin) Expressway, Jilin	79.0
10/30/2018	China	Xuyong - Gulin Expressway, Guizhou	15.0
10/29/2018	China	Quyang - Huanghua Port Expressway, Hebei	92.0
10/28/2018	Poland	S7 E28	3.4
10/27/2018	China	S10, Dejiang-Wuchuan Expressway, Guizhou	16.3
10/26/2018	Poland	S7 E77	2.0
10/26/2018	USA	Interstate 269, Mississippi	14.0
10/24/2018	China	S13 Jieyang - Huilai Expressway, Guangdong	30.0
10/24/2018	China	G94, Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macau	68.4
10/19/2018	Poland	S8*Via Baltica*motorway	12.3
10/19/2018	Poland	S7 E77	25.0
10/18/2018	Poland	S7 E28	6.0
10/17/2018	France	A507	3.5
10/16/2018	China	S8, Cixi-Yuyao Expressway, Zhejiang	23.2
10/15/2018	Poland	S3 E65	37.0
10/5/2018	Poland	S5 E261 Poznań - Wrocław	9.6
10/5/2018	Poland	S5 E261	2.8
10/2/2018	Bosnia-Herzegovina	Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj	25.0


----------



## General Huo

2018-09

9/30/2018	China	G1N Beijing-Qinhuangdao Expressway, Hebei	3.8
9/30/2018	China	Luodian-Wangmo Expressway, Guizhou	75.2
9/30/2018	China	S35 Taizhou-Zhenjiang Expressway	21.6
9/29/2018	China	G4w2, S61, Yueyang-Linwu Expressway, Hunan	101.6
9/28/2018	China	Shenxian-Nanle Expressway, Shandong	18.3
9/28/2018	China	Qingxi Bridge and connection, Guangdong	17.0
9/28/2018	China	G1523 Leqing Bay Bridge and connection, Zhejiang	38.2
9/28/2018	China	Qiongzhong-Ledong Expressway, Hainan	129.0
9/28/2018	China	S19 Longkou-Qingdao Expressway, Shandong	66.8
9/28/2018	Romania	A3 motorway	9.5
9/27/2018	Indonesia	Antasari - Depok Toll Road	5.8
9/26/2018	China	G15 Yunfu-Zhanjiang Expressway, Guangdong	42.9
9/24/2018	China	Wuqi-Dingbian Expressway, Shaanxi	92.2
9/17/2018	Poland	S8 E67	?
9/15/2018	China	G18 Rongwu Expressway, Pocang to Huangtuling, Hebei	13.9
9/15/2018	Poland	S3 E65	33.0
9/8/2018	China	Tongxing-Haiyuan Expressway, Ningxia	55.7
9/4/2018	Poland	S7 E77	8.0
9/1/2018	Vietnam	Hai Phong - Ha Long Expressway	25.2


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N5 / E420 Couvin, Belgium*

*6 September 2019*

The final 9 kilometer segment of N5 / E420 around Couvin in Belgium opens to traffic today at 12 o'clock. The new segment runs from the south side of Couvin to the French border, where it connects to N51 / A304. The new road has motorway status and a 120 km/h speed limit once friction is found to be sufficient. 

The opening of E420 has established this route as a major transit corridor, as it is now the shortest and fastest route between major Benelux cities and cities in France like Reims, Dijon, Lyon and points south. However not all of E420 is yet a motorway south of Charleroi.

>> https://sofico.org/app/uploads/2019/09/190904-e420-ouverture-cpdocx.pdf


----------



## Kemo

*S17 E372, Poland*

I see that we're experiencing some _first world problems_ in this thread.
Well, guess what, here's another motorway opening from your beloved Poland :troll:


16 km of S17 motorway (route Warsaw - Lublin - Lviv) between Ryki-North and Skrudki, forming the bypass of Ryki, opened today. It has concrete pavement. Construction took 29 months.

It fills the gap between existing sections of S17, forming a continuous, 140 km long section of motorway between Garwolin and Piaski.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=12/51.5921/21.9490


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Toowoomba Second Range Crossing, Australia*

*8 September 2019*

The eastern portion of the Toowoomba Second Range Crossing has opened to traffic in Queensland, Australia. It's a 19 kilometer segment of four lane motorway that bypasses Toowoomba and crosses the mountain range. Toowoomba is Australia's second-largest inland city. This is one of the few motorways in Australia through mountainous terrain.

Photos: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162071086&postcount=1376

>> http://statements.qld.gov.au/Statement/2019/9/8/toowoomba-second-range-crossing-officially-opens


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M5, Pakistan*

*13 September 2019*

The entire 392 kilometer M5 Multan - Sukkur motorway has opened to traffic in Pakistan. The new six lane motorway is a portion of the north-south motorway of the country. It opens to light traffic only so far.

>> https://www.dawn.com/news/1504924/nha-opens-m-5-motorway-today

Update: the opening has been called off at the last moment.


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
The longest expressway built in Pakistan, helped by China. :cheers1:


----------



## rudiwien

^^

I was once told off that this thread is a non-discussion thread, but it seems that this is a bit relaxed these days.. But I do think that it is really off-topic which country helped which other to build something, that is better left for a specific thread.


In any case, what I really do like is when post announcements contain a map, or best, a link to Openstreetmap. Otherwise, it is really difficult to follow where the opening has been; and that is not a criticism to General Huo, that is true the same for, let's say we randomly pick S17 in Poland between Ryki-North and Skrudki. I have been actually not far from there, but I have no idea where it is just from reading the names. The link to the map provided is super useful.


So, I agree to what was posted above, to make the posts more useful in general, a very good *recommendation* would be to, if possible, add a link to the road in Open Street Map (and rather that than wikimapia, but that is a different discussion  )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 301, Florida, USA*

*September 13, 2019*

The 7.3 mile (12 km) freeway bypass of US 301 around Starke, Florida has opened to traffic on September 13. 

>> https://www.firstcoastnews.com/arti...opens/77-5a601dd5-39ef-4059-84ec-927f1aebf09f

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=29.9571&mlon=-82.1355#map=13/29.9571/-82.1355


----------



## General Huo

*Wenchang-Qionghai Expressway, Hainan, China*

*September 21, 2019*

Wenchang-Qionghai Expressway opens to traffic today. Wen-Qiong Expressway has a total length of 65.7 kilometers, two-way four lanes and a design speed of 100 km/h. The starting point of the project is at the end of the G9812 Haiwen Expressway, and the end point is connected to the G98 Hainan Ring Expressway (East Line Expressway) Qionghai Boao International Airport.

http://www.hi.chinanews.com/hnnew/2019-09-21/501747.html

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=19.3358&mlon=110.5784#map=12/19.3356/110.5784


----------



## cis logos

*Cijago Section II, Greater Jakarta, Indonesia*

*September 28, 2019*

A 5.5 km toll road is opened to traffic. It's part of the larger 2nd Jakarta Outer Ring Road, the outermost of four concentric toll road layer in and around Jakarta. This section connects Jakarta-Bogor Highway (Jalan Raya Bogor) to Kukusan District in Depok city, south of Jakarta.

https://money.kompas.com/read/2019/09/27/183100826/malam-ini-tol-cijago-seksi-ii-dibuka-gratis-untuk-umum?page=all

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-6.3752&mlon=106.8290#map=15/-6.3752/106.8290


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S19 + S28, Jiangsu, China*

*28 September 2019*

Two expressways open to traffic today in Jiangsu province, China.

* 131 km of S28 Qidong - Yangzhou Expressway (between G40 at Qidong and G15 at Hai'an), location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=32.2209&mlon=121.2262#map=13/32.2209/121.2262

* 22 km of S19 Nantong - Wuxi Expressway, between G15 north of Nantong and the west side of Nantong, not including the Hutong Bridge across the Yangtze, location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=32.1718&mlon=120.7452#map=13/32.1718/120.7452

>> http://news.yznews.com.cn/2019-09/28/content_7071892.htm


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77 & DK47, Poland*

6 km of _Zakopianka_ motorway (S7 E77 & DK47) between Skomielna Biała and Chabówka opened today. It as a corridor connecting Cracow with the Tatra mountains and Slovakia.
Due to difficult terrain (over 1/3 of this section runs on bridges), construction took 41 months.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/49.6178/19.9254


----------



## kokomo

A new part of the extension of the "Camino del Buen Ayre" motorway has been opened to public yesterday between the towns of Mariano Acosta and 20 de Junio in the outskirts of BA. This highway aims to become Buenos Aires's third external ring and it's expected to be completed not earlier than 2021 (it's difficult to put dates for Argentina nowadays honestly).










The new opening is barely 11 km long though... and a short video shot at sunset unfortunately of such opening


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S13 + S53, Hubei, China*

*28 September 2019*

A 95 kilometer segment of the S13 Wuhan - Jianli (Wujian) Expressway has opened to traffic in Hubei province in China.

The new segment runs from Xitanzhen to Jianli, along the Yangtze River. It includes a 38 kilometer long viaduct, which is one of the longest road bridges in the world.

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=29.8971&mlon=113.5420#map=12/29.8971/113.5420


In addition, a 40 kilometer segment of the S53 Tanghe - Shishou (Tangshi) Expressway opened to traffic in southern Hubei, between Jiangling and S88 near Shishou. This includes a large cable-stayed bridge across the Yangtze.

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=29.7805&mlon=112.4876#map=10/29.7805/112.4876

>> http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2019/0928/1015413.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G1112 Jishuang Expressway, China*

*28 September 2019*

A segment of the G1112 Ji'an - Shuangliao (Jishuang) Expressway has opened to traffic in Jilin province, China. It is an 82 kilometer segment of expressway from Ji'an (near the North Korean border) to Tonghua. It contains the 7.9 kilometer long Wunufeng Tunnel, which is the longest tunnel in northeastern China.

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=41.3580&mlon=125.9541#map=11/41.3580/125.9541

>> http://www.jl.gov.cn/zw/yw/zwlb/sx/szzf/201909/t20190929_6103037.html


----------



## General Huo

*Hezhou-Bama Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*September 29, 2019*

A 54.018 kilometers section of Hezhou-Bama Expressway between Zhongshan County to Zhaoping County opens to traffic. It is more than a year ahead of its schedule.

The OpenStreetMap has no update of this section at all
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=24.2682&mlon=110.9887#map=11/24.2682/110.9887

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20190929/newgx5d906797-18708370.shtml

https://k.sina.com.cn/article_1890733600_70b24e2002000lc08.html


----------



## General Huo

*Fuchimen Bridge & Zhoushan East-West Rapid Road, Zhejiang, China*

*September 29, 2019*

The 2.028 kilometers long Fuchimen Bridge which is built by expressway standards, and 50 kilometers Zhoushan East-West Rapid Road which is built by semi-expressway standards in China open to traffic. Fuchimen Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge with main span of 340 meters.

https://zj.zjol.com.cn/news.html?id=1298002

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=30.0894&mlon=121.9915#map=14/30.0894/121.9915


----------



## Kemo

*DK25, Poland*

5.8 km of 2x2 motorway-like road forming the northern section of Inowrocław bypass opened today in central Poland. Construction took 22 months.

Map https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/52.8258/18.2564


----------



## Kemo

*S6 E28, Poland*

23 km of S6 motorway between Nowogard and Modlimowo was opened in full 2x2 profile today. Construction took 31 months.

It completes the motorway connection Koszalin - Goleniów (130 km). All other sections have been opened earlier this year.

S6 is Poland's northernmost east-west motorway, running parallel to the Baltic coast. Once completed, it will connect Szczecin with Tricity (Gdańsk)

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...5.1483;53.8505,15.3314#map=12/53.7717/15.2731


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Cavite - Laguna Expressway, Philippines*

*30 October 2019*

The first 10 kilometers of the Cavite - Laguna Expressway, also known as CALAX, have opened to traffic in the Philippines. The new expressway is located south of Manila, from the SLEX interchange in Mamplasan to the Santa Rosa - Tagaytay Road.

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=14.2717&mlon=121.0512#map=14/14.2717/121.0512

Article: https://www.untvweb.com/news/dpwh-partially-opens-cavite-laguna-expressway-for-undas-weekend/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-32, Spain*

*30 October 2019*

A 7.5 kilometer segment of A-32 has opened to traffic in southern Spain today. It is a bypass of the town of Torreperogil in Andalusia, connecting to N-322 at either end. It's part of a larger project to upgrade N-322 to a motorway. This segment has cost € 33 million.

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=38.0492&mlon=-3.3057#map=13/38.0492/-3.3057

Press release: https://www.fomento.es/el-ministerio/sala-de-prensa/noticias/mie-30102019-1822


----------



## General Huo

*S40, Lingqiu-Hequ Expressway, Shanxi, China*

*October 29, 2019*

The last piece of Lingqiu-Hequ Expressway opens to traffic. It is 4.865 km LingHe JinMeng Yellow River Bridge that crosses Shanxi and Inner Mongolia border. It connects S31 Hohhot-Hequ Expressway in Inner Mongolia which is still under construction.

http://www.sohu.com/a/350445011_395108
http://www.sohu.com/a/350309851_99958499

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=39.4144&mlon=111.1928#map=13/39.4144/111.1928


----------



## cis logos

*Pandaan - Malang Section IV Toll Road, East Java, Indonesia*

*November 1, 2019*

A 4.75 motorway is opened to the public at 6 AM (Western Indonesia Time) from Singosari to Pakis, this motorway is part of Pandaan - Malang toll road.

https://surabaya.tribunnews.com/2019/10/31/tol-singosari-pakis-mulai-beroperasi-besok-gratis

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-7.9403&mlon=112.6787#map=13/-7.9403/112.6787


----------



## General Huo

*G6 Beijing–Lhasa Expressway, Ningxia, China*

*Nov 1, 2019*

70.2 km long 8-lane expressway passing Yinchuan in Ningxia opens to traffic for trial. It concludes all works of 284 km widening and rerouting of G6 Beijing–Lhasa Expressway in Ningxia province, 212 km is 8-lane and 72 km is 6-lane.

In this 70.2 km section, 42.5 km is new route which is further east of old G6, bypassing the urban area of Yinchuan city. 

http://www.nxnews.net/yc/jrww/201911/t20191101_6468232.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*B-24, Spain*

*5 November 2019*

The Vallirana Bypass of _autovía_ B-24 opened to traffic today near Barcelona in Spain. It is a 3 kilometer segment of new motorway with a 1430 meter long tunnel. This is a huge relief for traffic in Vallirana. The project has cost € 176 million, making it one of the most expensive road projects in Spain on a 'per kilometer' basis.

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=41.3819&mlon=1.9363#map=14/41.3819/1.9363

Article: https://www.lavanguardia.com/local/...71405598284/abre-variante-vallirana-n340.html


----------



## Kemo

*S11, Poland*

11.6 km of S11 motorway forming the bypass of Szczecinek was opened today in north-western Poland. Construction took 32 months.
S11 is a planned N-S motorway connecting Koszalin with Poznań, and Szczecinek was the largest town on this route with the DK11 road going through the center.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/53.6902/16.7111


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*South Carolina State Route 31*

*November 7, 2019*

The final extension of the Carolina Bays Parkway, also known as South Carolina State Route 31 has opened to traffic in the Myrtle Beach area. It is a 3.5 mile (6 km) extension between SC 707 and SC 544. This more or less completes the 30 mile bypass of the Myrtle Beach area. 

The new freeway is six lanes wide. Construction has lasted 6 years almost to the day, it started on November 6, 2013. The opening of SC 31 was significantly behind schedule.

Article: https://www.wmbfnews.com/2019/11/07/scdot-announces-highway-extension-is-finally-open-drivers/

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=33.6802&mlon=-79.0288#map=12/33.6802/-79.0288


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sri Lanka*

*8 November 2019*

Three expressway segments have opened to traffic in Sri Lanka.

* E01 Southern Expressway: Barawakumbuka - Andarawewea (22 km)
* E01 Southern Expressway branch to Hambantota (17 km)
* E02 Outer Circular Expressway: Kadawatha - Kerawalapitiya (10 km)

Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163965936&postcount=82


----------



## Kemo

*S6 E28, Poland*

An extremely minor motorway opening, but should be reported nonetheless 

2 km of S6 motorway between Sianów-East and Karnieszewice was opened yesterday in northern Poland. It is a part of the Koszalin bypass project. Construction took 44 months, which is scandalous.

S6 is Poland's northernmost east-west motorway, running parallel to the Baltic coast.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/54.2443/16.3362


----------



## General Huo

*S50, Huaihua-Zhijiang Expressway, Hunan, China*

*Nov 13, 2019*

The 33.208 km long Huaihua-Zhijiang Expressway opens to traffic. Part of 16 km already opened in 2018. So about 17 km opens today.

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=27.5095&mlon=109.7332#map=12/27.5095/109.7332

https://hunan.sina.cn/news/2019-11-13/detail-iihnzahi0698091.d.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 17, North Carolina, USA*

*November 14, 2019*

A 7.5 mile freeway bypass of US 17 in Pollocksville, North Carolina has opened to traffic today. It was part of a larger upgrade of US 17 between Jacksonville and New Bern. 

Press release: https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2019/2019-11-13-jones-county-bypass-opens.aspx

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=35.0377&mlon=-77.2236#map=12/35.0377/-77.2236


----------



## cis logos

*Terbanggi Besar - Kayu Agung Toll Road, Sumatra, Indonesia*

*November 15, 2019*

A 189.2 km motorway is opened to the traffic. It is stretched between Lampung and South Sumatra provinces in the southern part of Sumatra Island, forming the southern part of the larger Trans-Sumatra Toll Road. It connects the Bakter toll road northern end in Terbanggi Besar to Kayu Agung, a town in the southern periphery of Palembang metropolitan area, providing a continuous motorway connection from Palembang periphery to Bandar Lampung and the ferry crossing to Java Island, cutting the journey time to half.

Further toll road expansion from Palembang to Aceh in the north and to Bengkulu in the west are underway.

News: Jokowi Resmikan Jalan Tol Terbanggi Besar-Kayu Agung 189 Km

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-4.289&mlon=105.156#map=8/-4.289/105.156


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A16, France*

*14-15 November 2019*

The southern extension of A16 has opened to traffic in France. It is a 7.5 km segment of new motorway between N104 at Montsoult and N184 at L'Isle-Adam, the original starting point of the motorway. This is in the northern periphery of Paris.

It opened to traffic for northbound drivers on 14 November and for southbound drivers this morning. 

The motorway project consisted of an upgrade of the existing N1 to motorway standards on the northern half of the project and a construction of a new greenfield motorway on the southern half of the motorway project. In addition, the 'Croix Verte' interchange with N104 (Francilienne) was reconstructed.

Press release: https://www.prolongement-a16.sanef....lle-section-de-autoroute-a16-entre-en-service

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.0838&mlon=2.3217#map=13/49.0838/2.3217


----------



## General Huo

*G1523 Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou 2nd Expressway, Zhejiang, Zhejiang*

*November 15, 2019*

The section of Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou 2nd Expressway from Lingkun to Cangnan in Wenzhou open to traffic. The total length of opened section is 95.5 km. The road is 6-lane and is said the most beautiful road in Zhejiang. It runs along the coastline of Wenzhou area. There are several cross-sea bridges on this route. However, The Oujiang North Bridge to the north end of this section is still under construction and sets to open in 2021. It is a 3 tower 4-span double deck suspension bridge with spans of 230m+2×800m+348m.

http://news.66wz.com/system/2019/11/15/105209774.shtml

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=27.9533&mlon=120.9109#map=13/27.9533/120.9109


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 30, Iowa, USA*

*November 15, 2019*

A bypass of US 30 around Mount Vernon and Lisbon, Iowa has opened to traffic. This is a freeway style bypass with grade-separation and two new interchanges. It is part of a four lane upgrade of US 30 east of Cedar Rapids. The freeway is about 6 miles (10 km) in length.

Article: https://cbs2iowa.com/news/local/highway-30-bypass-segment-opens-between-mount-vernon-and-lisbon

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=41.9040&mlon=-91.4038#map=14/41.9040/-91.4038


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A46, Germany*

*18 November 2019*

A 6 kilometer extension of A46 has opened to traffic in Western Germany at 16:19 hours today. A46 has been extended from Bestwig to the next and final exit at Olsberg, in the Sauerland region. This segment of A46 includes the highest bridge in North-Rhine-Westphalia, the 115 meter high _Talbrücke Nuttlar_. It took 10 years to construct this segment of A46.

Article: https://www.sauerlandkurier.de/hoch...rd-montag-feierlich-freigegeben-13217525.html

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.3695&mlon=8.4008#map=13/51.3695/8.4008


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A33, Germany*

*18 November 2019*

The missing link of A33 between Osnabrück and Bielefeld in Western Germany has opened to traffic today around noon. The final link was a 7.5 km segment between the Borgholzhausen and Halle (Westfalen) exits. This finally completes A33 for traffic between Osnabrück and Bielefeld. It also provides easier access from parts of the Netherlands to Central Germany. Construction on the missing segment began in 2007 and it opened in 4 phases between 2012 and 2019.

Article: https://www.noz.de/lokales/dissen/a...letztes-teilstueck-der-a33-sued-ist-eroeffnet

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=52.0687&mlon=8.2964#map=13/52.0687/8.2964


----------



## General Huo

*Congzuo-Shuikou Expressway, Guangxi, China*

*December 9, 2019*

The 94.1 km long Chongzuo-Shuikou Expressway opens to traffic today in Guangxi province. It connects Chongzuo city to Sino-Vietnam border town Shuikou.

http://news.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20191209/newgx5dee0f8f-19095286.shtml

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=22.3569&mlon=106.9332#map=13/22.3569/106.9332


----------



## General Huo

*S1, Bazhong-Wanyuan Expressway, Sichuan, China*

*December 10, 2019*

The 21 km expressway from Bazhong to Tongjiang opens to traffic today. It is first part of 122 km Bazhong-Wanyuan Expressway whose rest of part is still under construction. This road goes the mountainous northern Sichuan province. 64.7% road of this section is either tunnels or bridges.

https://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201912/57400753.html

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=31.8837&mlon=107.1260#map=12/31.8837/107.1260


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E32 West Coast Expressway, Malaysia*

*10 December 2019*

A 9.7 kilometer segment of the E32 West Coast Expressway (WCE) opens to traffic in Malaysia. The new segmented is located between the New North Klang Straits Bypass and Bandar Bukit Raja, which is on the west side of metropolitan Kuala Lumpur. 

Article: https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...ssway-opens-section-5-stretch-traffic-tonight


----------



## verreme

*D3, Czechia*

Quote from the Czech thread:



NIGKDO said:


> D3 section Ševětín - Borek (10,6 km) has been opened today.


----------



## cis logos

*Japek Elevated, Greater Jakarta, Indonesia*

*December 12, 2019
*
A 36.36 km motorway is inaugurated today in West Java province. The entirely elevated motorway is erected above the existing Jakarta - Cikampek (Japek) Toll Road from Cikunir intersection to West Karawang. Providing higher capacity for the main connection between Jakarta megapolitan area and dozens of cities and towns in the rest of Java on the east. The motorway is already displayed in Google Map. Two more motorways are under construction in this area: Japek II which runs parallel 5-10 km to the south of the existing toll road and Becakayu toll road in the north.

News: https://money.kompas.com/read/2019/12/12/054000226/hari-ini-presiden-jokowi-resmikan-jalan-tol-layang-terpanjang-di-indonesia?page=all

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-6.2837&mlon=107.0704#map=12/-6.2837/107.0704&layers=C


----------



## Luki_SL

*Czech Republic, D1 (future E462)*

D1 section Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou (14,3 km) has been opened today.














https://www.ceskenoviny.cz/zpravy/r...y-d1-do-rikovic-zatim-nelze-odhadnout/1831568


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*FV-2, Spain*

*12 December 2019*

The missing segment of 4.8 kilometer FV-2 _autovía_ opened to traffic on the island of Fuerteventura today. The new segment completes the motorway in the Costa Calma area.

The 4.8 km segment is located between Costa Calma and El Salmo.

Press release: https://www3.gobiernodecanarias.org...ecenescal-del-eje-norte-sur-de-fuerteventura/

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=28.1338&mlon=-14.2692#map=13/28.1338/-14.2692


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS 640 "degli Scrittori", Italy*

6 km of dual carriageway have been opened in Sicily in contrada Favarella, roughly between Serradifalco and tunnel Papazzo.
https://www.ilfattonisseno.it/2019/...peranza-che-la-ss640-possa-essere-completata/


----------



## Kemo

*S5 E261, Poland*

35 km of S5 motorway between junctions Mosina and Lipno opens today in Poland. Construction took 21 months.

Since the adjacent section Poznań - Mosina (16 km) has been opened in full profile earlier this week, it completes the 158 km long motorway connection between Poznań (A2) and Wrocław (A8).

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...6.6869;51.9436,16.5451#map=10/52.0972/16.6786


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*C3 Tokai-Kanjo Expressway, Japan*

*14 December 2019*

A 7.6 kilometer segment of the Tokai-Kanjo Expressway (C3) opened to traffic today in Japan. The Tokai-Kanjo Expressway forms the outer beltway of Nagoya, the segment opened is northwest of Nagoya, between the Ono Kobe and Ogaki-nishi interchanges. 

Article: https://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2019121490210023.html

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=35.3986&mlon=136.6102#map=13/35.3986/136.6102


----------



## verreme

*B 30, B 33 & B 318, Germany*

Three openings in a row according to the German thread:



MichiH said:


> *B318:* AS Holzkirchen (A8) – AS Holzkirchen 1.5km (June 2017 to November 2019) – project – map
> 
> The official opening ceremony took place on December 9 (Source) but both carriageways were already opened in early November and it's 2x2 from Mid November according to a forumer.
> 
> *B30:* AS Ravensburg-South – AS Karrer 3.4km (July 2013 to 2nd December 2019) – project – map
> 
> Opened as scheduled. Source.
> 
> *B33:* east of AS Allensbach-West – AS Allensbach-Center 2.4km (November 2015 to 6th December 2019) – project – map
> 
> 
> I guess it was opened as scheduled. Minimum the opening ceremony took place as announced. Source.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for new motorways and expressways in 2019!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1, Slovakia*

*16 December 2019*

A 14.4 kilometer extension of D1 has opened in Eastern Slovakia, around the city of Košice. It extends from Budimír to Bidovce and also includes about 1 kilometer of R4 to the east side of Košice. 

This has eliminated a 'temporary' endpoint of D1 at Budimír which has existed since 1988. 

Press release: https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/usek-d1-budimir-bidovce-sluzi-motoristom

Article: https://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/749678/na-dialnici-d1-otvorili-usek-budimir-bidovce/

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=48.7429&mlon=21.3382#map=13/48.7429/21.3382


----------



## cis logos

*Balsam Section II-IVA, East Kalimantan, Indonesia*

*December 17, 2019*

A 58.47 km motorway is opened in East Kalimantan province. It's part of Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road, the first land-based motorway in Borneo island (not including the former toll bridges in Sarawak and the upcoming toll bridge in Brunei) and the longest one to date (the entire length of Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road is 99.35 km). It will be finished next year, along with the start of construction of Samarinda - Bontang toll road in the north, a branch to the new Indonesian capital in the south, and the Balikpapan Bay toll bridge.

News: https://finance.detik.com/infrastruktur/d-4825818/jokowi-resmikan-tol-pertama-di-ibu-kota-baru-hari-ini

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-0.9173&mlon=117.0483#map=10/-0.9173/117.0483


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

7.6 km of S7 motorway, bypassing the city of Skarżysko-Kamienna, has been opened today.
It fills one of the gaps in S7 motorway between Warsaw and Cracow, forming a 190 km long continuous motorway stretch between Grójec and Wodzisław.
Construction took 26 months and was completed 5 months ahead of schedule.


Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...0.8587;51.1094,20.8442#map=12/51.1304/20.9053


----------



## nikicakica

*A2 motorway, Serbia*

*December 18th, 2019*

Section Surčin-Obrenovac (17.6km) was opened on December 18th. It's the last section of A2 motorway between Belgrade and Čačak, so there are now 120 kilometers of motorway between those two cities.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=12/44.7116/20.2584


----------



## General Huo

*Shilin-Luxi Expressway, Yunnan, China*

*Dec 18, 2019*

A 24.107km long section of Shilin-Luxi Expressway opens to trial run today. The total length of this route is 51.37km.

http://www.sohu.com/a/361406971_115092


----------



## verreme

*SE-40, Spain*

..



MichiH said:


> *
> SE40: Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 19th December 2019) – ? – map*


*




Highway89 said:



Opening of a new stretch of the SE-40 (€103.6M). Now it's possible to go from Madrid to Cádiz without using the SE-30.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207634167569297409








Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

First carriageway of *S7* _Zakopianka_ motorway between Lubień and Naprawa (south of Krakow) has been opened today. The section is 7.6 km long. The second carriageway is supposed to be opened in mid 2020.
Due to tough mountainous terrain, construction took 53 months.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/49.6850/19.9237


----------



## Kemo

*S3 E65, Poland*

Second cariageway of the bridge on Odra river near Sulechów has been opened to traffic today.

It means that the whole 265 km of *S3* between Szczecin and Polkowice is now in full motorway standard.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/52.0309/15.6298


----------



## Kemo

*DK50/DK79, Poland*

Bypass of Góra Kalwaria has been opened today. It is 9 km of 2x2 motorway-like road. It is a part of Warsaw's large ringroad for freight transit. Construction took 31 months.

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/51.9877/21.1944


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Dhaka - Bhanga Expressway, Bangladesh*

*12 March 2020*

The first ever expressway of Bangladesh has been inaugurated today. It is a 55 kilometer expressway from Dhaka to Bhanga, following the N8. It currently consists of two sections because the Padma River Bridge is not yet complete, so there is a 35 kilometer segment from Dhaka to Mawa and another 20 kilometer segment from the other side of the river to Bhanga. Most of it was built over national highway 8. 

Article: https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2020/03/12/hasina-inaugurates-bangladesh-s-first-expressway

Press release: https://pmo.gov.bd/site/news/d7d0dc...-Hasina-opens-country’s-first-ever-expressway

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=23.3982&mlon=90.1912#map=12/23.3982/90.1912


----------



## General Huo

*G1517, Putian-Yanling Expressway, Fujian, China*

*March 15, 2020*

a 13 kilometers section of Putian-Yanling Expressway in Sanming opens to traffic. 

source: http://www.fj.chinanews.com/news/fj_zxyc/2020/2020-03-15/462492.html
map: https://map.qq.com/?l=af4eff0b9edafc0f947317193dc562f2


----------



## verreme

*SS 96, Italy*

*March 17, 2020*



g.spinoza said:


> A stretch of SS96 "Barese" (5 km between Grumo Appula and Toritto) in Apulia opens for traffic. The opening includes the junction to Grumo Appula industrial zone (direction Matera), the junction to FAL station and the junction to old SS96 (both in direction Bari.)
> 
> https://www.stradeeautostrade.it/notizie/2020/puglia-aperto-un-tratto-della-s-s-96-barese/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hemmat Expressway, Iran*

*17 March 2020*

An extension of the Hemmat Expressway has opened to traffic in Iran. The 14.5 kilometer six lane expressway extends the Hemmat Expressway from western Tehran to the nearby city of Karaj. It is built parallel to Freeway 2. 

Article: https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156811/Pres-Rouhani-inaugurates-Hemmat-Karaj-Freeway

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=35.7809&mlon=51.0466#map=12/35.7809/51.0466


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Circunvalación de Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*

*17 March 2020*

The remaining 20 kilometers of the Santo Domingo Bypass motorway (Circunvalación de Santo Domingo) opened to traffic today in the Dominican Republic. The newly opened section is located between a temporary endpoint at Villa Mella and the Autopista del Nordeste. 

This means there is now a full bypass of Santo Domingo from all incoming roads. 

Article: https://eldia.com.do/circunvalacion...vicio-desde-haina-hasta-autovia-del-nordeste/

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=18.6109&mlon=-69.8356#map=12/18.6109/-69.8356


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M11, Pakistan*

*18 March 2020*

The Lahore - Sialkot Motorway will open to traffic today in Pakistan. Also known as M11, it is a north-south motorway, stretching 92 kilometers. A segment between the Lahore Bypass and Muridke was reported to have opened in January, the remained opens to traffic today. An official opening ceremony has been canceled due to the coronavirus outbreak.

Article: https://www.samaa.tv/news/pakistan/2020/03/lahore-sialkot-motorway-to-be-opened-for-traffic-today/

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=32.1541&mlon=74.3829#map=10/32.1541/74.3829


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route K7, Shuto Expressway, Japan*

*22 March 2020*

A 7.1 kilometer extension of the Yokohama North Route (K7) of the Shuto Expressway system opens to traffic today in Japan. It is an extension of K7 around the north side of Yokohama, between the Daisan-Keihin Expressway and the Tomei Expressway. This provides direct access from the port of Yokohama to the national expressway system. It includes a 4.1 kilometer long tunnel.

Article (with map): https://www.asahi.com/articles/ASN3P6WYQN3MULOB009.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*BR-381, Brazil

26 March 2020*

A 9 kilometer section of the upgraded BR-381 has been inaugurated today in the state of Minas Gerais, Brazil. It's located near Bom Jesus do Amparo, which is 40-50 kilometers east of Belo Horizonte.

Another 12 kilometer section of BR-381 opened to traffic on 28 February 2020 near Antônio Dias.

Press release: Governo Federal libera trecho da BR-381, em Minas Gerais


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route 6, Hanshin Expressway, Japan

29 March 2020*

The remaining 7.7 kilometer segment of the #6 Yamatogawa Route of the Hanshin Expressway in Osaka, Japan opens to traffic today. It is located on the south side of Osaka, in the suburbs Sakai and Matsubara. The newly opened segment is located between Teppochi IC and Miyake-Nishi IC. Almost the entire route is underground. This completes Route 6 as the southern bypass of Osaka.

*阪神高速6号大和川線が開通 









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org




*


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Kayuagung - Jakabaring, Indonesia

1 April 2020*

A 29.39 km motorway is opened without official ceremony at 7 AM (local time, WIB) today in South Sumatra province, Indonesia. It is the first section of Kapalbetung toll road (Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung), a part of Trans Sumatra Toll Road. The scheduled opening was on March 17th, but it's postponed due to the current pandemic. The motorway expands the northern end of continuous motorway from the ferry crossing to Java, to Jakabaring, a district in Palembang city, capital of South Sumatra. Further expansion to the north is under construction.

Location:
OpenStreetMap
News:
Hari Ini, Ruas Tol Kayu Agung--Jakabaring Mulai Beroperasi | Ekonomi - Bisnis.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pacific Highway, Australia

1 April 2020*

A 12 kilometer segment of the newly built four lane Pacific Highway has opened to traffic near Grafton, New South Wales, more precisely between Maclean and Tyndale. 

Press release: Safer journeys between Tyndale and Maclean

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Pandaan - Malang Seksi V, Indonesia

7 April 2020*

The remaining 3.11 km of the last section in Pandaan - Malang toll road, East Java province, is opened to traffic. It connects Malang toll gate with Pakis toll gate, constituting section V. It forms the southernmost reach of the motorway network on Java island. Further expansion to Kepanjen in the south is in the preparation stage. 

Location:
OpenStreetMap
News:
Tol Pandaan-Malang Tersambung Seluruhnya, Pakis-Malang hanya 10 Menit


----------



## Kemo

*DW935, Poland*

10 km of 2x2 motorway-like road was opened today between Rybnik (DK78) and Żory (A1) in Silesia, southern Poland. It is a part of one of the the main east-west arteries in the region.

Construction took 3 years.









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Swan Valley Bypass / NorthLink WA, Australia

23 April 2020*

The final and longest segment of the 'NorthLink WA' freeway project near Perth, Western Australia has opened to traffic today. It is a 26 kilometer extension of freeway from Ellenbrook to Muchea, northeast of Perth. This project is also known as the 'Swan Valley Bypass', and connects the Tonkin Highway to the Great Northern Highway. This was the largest current road project in Western Australia. 

Press statement: Media Statements - WA’s biggest road project, NorthLink, open, finished and ready for business

News article: Major road project complete

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Yangcheng-Manghe Expressway (阳蟒高速 ), Shanxi, China

April 30, 2020*

The 40.1 kilometer long Yangcheng-Manghe expressway from Yangcheng county to Henan province border opens to test run today. This section has 56% on bridge and tunnel.

source: 阳蟒高速公路自30日零时起通车试运营 -中新网
map: 腾讯地图


----------



## General Huo

*Daxing Airport Expressway North Line (新机场北线高速公路), Hebei, China

April 30, 2020*

About 10 kilometers Daxing Airport Expressway North Line in Langfang, Hebei Province opens to traffic for trial today. It is a 8-lane expressway of speed limit up to 120 km/h.

source: http://hebei.hebnews.cn/2020-04/30/content_7822296.htm
map: https://map.qq.com/?l=6d7aadc294057921a191de576911a823


----------



## General Huo

*G569 Mandela-Datong Highway (曼德拉-大通公路), Qinghai, China

April 30, 2020*

A 60.345 kilometer long expressway level 1st-grade highway from Xianmi to Datong (仙米至大通段 ) opens to traffic. It is a 4-lane scenic highway crossing Qilian Mountain Range. The longest tunnel in this section is 5 km long dual-tube Baha Daban Tunnel (巴哈达坂隧道) at over 3000 meters altitude (coordinate: 37° 9'30.63"N 101°50'31.50"E) .

source: 仙米至大通段公路建成通车-青海-西宁网络电视台-西宁新闻门户
map: https://map.qq.com/?l=7f5e9875b5f4f8691eda023fbcab9113


----------



## General Huo

*S3701 Beijing-Weixian Expressway (京蔚高速), Hebei, China

April 8, 2020

The 30 kilometers Beijing-Weixian Expressway west branch in Weixian, Hebei province, that connects to S36 Guangling-Hunyuan Expressway (广源高速) in Shanxi province opens to traffic.

source: 中国新闻网





到北京更近了 广源高速与京蔚西段全面贯通！


到北京更近了 广源高速与京蔚西段全面贯通！,




dy.163.com





map: https://map.qq.com/?l=4133a5cad65cf8076be7ad1d3d367135*


----------



## General Huo

*May 6, 2020

Three different sections of expressways open to traffic in Hubei Province, China at the same day.

1) Wuhan 4th Ring Road (武汉南四环)*
17.185 kilometers of south section which is 8-lane expressway.
map: 腾讯地图

*2) S73, Dengzhou-Baokang Expressway (邓保高速)*
39.3 kilometers section from Laohekou to Gucheng.
map: 腾讯地图

*3) G0422, Wuhan-Shenzhen Expressway (武深高速)*
42.5 kilometers section from Jiayu county to Tongcheng county.
map: 腾讯地图


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 13, Oman

11 May, 2020*

A 13 kilometer section of dual carriageway of Highway 13 opened to traffic in Oman. It appears to be a motorway-grade road, with interchanges. It is located west of Nakhal.

Article: 13-km section of Barkah-Nakhal highway opens to traffic

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Kemo

*S61 E67 Via Baltica, Poland*

Second carriageway of Szczuczyn bypass has been opened today, which means that the whole 7.5 km section is now in full motorway standard.
Construction took 19 months.

S61 is the main route connecting Lithuania/Latvia/Estonia with Poland (Warsaw) and the rest of southern and western Europe.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pacific Highway, New South Wales, Australia

19 May 2020*

A 36 kilometer segment of the Pacific Highway has opened to motorway standards in New South Wales, Australia. It is a bypass of Grafton, built on a greenfield alignment from Maclean to Glenugie. 

Press release: Final section of Pacific Highway Upgrade - Minister's releases - Media releases - News & events - About us - Roads and Maritime Services

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Motorway 7, Thailand

22 May 2020*

A 32 kilometer extension of Motorway 7 has opened to traffic in Thailand, from Pattaya to Maptaphut, west of Rayong. It opens on a toll-free, trial basis. Commercial opening with tolling is expected in September. The construction started in 2016 and has cost 17.7 billion baht ($ 550 million).

Report: Pattaya-Map Ta Phut route trial begins

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Kemo

*S3/A6 E28/E65, Poland*

About 10 km of A6/S3 motorway near Szczecin opens today in full profile after modernisation.

Works on the southern section included replacing the 80 years old concrete pavement and adding a hard shoulder. This section was finished a year behind schedule.
Works on the northern section included building a new alignment of Rzęśnica interchange and replacing the existing at-grade intersections with a new junction. These works were finished almost a year ahead of schedule.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## alserrod

Spain

A-11 (Soria-Valladolid-Zamora (P) )
12,5 km Langa de Duero - San Esteban de Gormaz opens today

It is the first motorway opening in Spain in 2020 and it has been before the confinement period has finished


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N141, France

15 June 2020*

A 5.3 kilometer segment of 2x2 _voie express_ opens to traffic today in Southwestern France, between La Vigerie and Villesèche, which is on the west side of Angoulême. This means that traffic to and from N10 doesn't have to travel through the suburbs of Angoulême anymore.

Article: RN 141 entre Angoulême-Cognac: dès lundi, ça va mieux rouler !

Location: OpenStreetMap*
*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E5 Harbor Link, Manila, Philippines

15 June 2020*

The final segment of the E5 / Harbor Link opened to traffic in Manila. It is a 2.5 kilometer segment between C-3 Road and Mel Lopez Boulevard. This completes the expressway between the harbor of Manila and the North Luzon Expressway. It is a six lane elevated expressway.

Article: NLEX Harbor Link now complete, opens to motorists – The Manila Times

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## g.spinoza

*SPV, Region Veneto, Italy

18 June 2020*

5.5 km of SPV (Superstrada Pedemontana Veneta) opened today at 12:00 between Malo and the interconnection with A31.
Location Openstreetmaps


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A26, Portugal*



rpc08 said:


> Just to correct, the whole motorway section is 11.9 km long (+ about 400 meters of additional single-line access), ending on a roundabout with current N259 near the hamlet of Malhada Velha. It's a bit ridiculous how we may feel happy about this, since the road has been completed for about two and a half years, but well, better late than never.
> 
> I'm taking a not very "shot in the dark" guess: these 9 years and almost 10 months are the longest time of "construction" recorded in the portuguese motorway and expressway network.
> 
> *A26:* Azinheira (A2/IC1) – Malhada Velha 11.9km (September 2010 to 26th June 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


Press release: Novo troço da A26 abre ao tráfego dia 26 de junho

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S19 Tongxi Expressway, Jiangsu, China*

A 21 kilometer segment of the Tongxi Expressway (S19) has opened to traffic in Jiangsu province, China. It is a six lane expressway that links Nantong with Zhangjiagang. The centerpiece is the Hutong Bridge across the Yangtze River, which is the longest combined road/rail bridge in the world, and also the second-longest cable-stayed bridge in the world overall, with a main span of 1092 meters. 

Report: Road-rail cable-stayed bridge with world's longest span opens to traffic - Global Times

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Antasari - Depok Toll Road, Indonesia*

A 6.3 kilometer extension of the Antasari Depok Toll Road, also known as the Desari Toll Road, opened to traffic in suburban Jakarta. The newly opened segment is located between Brigif and Sawagan.

Article: Tol Desari Seksi Brigif-Sawangan Mulai Dibuka Sore Ini

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## mw123

*M8 Motorway Tunnel, Sydney, Australia*

Opening on the 5th July (tomorrow), the 9km twin tunnels will be marked for two lanes in each direction, with capacity to add a third in the future. The tunnels include underground connections to the M4-M5 Link Tunnels and Rozelle Interchange, opening in 2023, and the M6 extension, currently in planning stage.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2023994884412141


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S1, Georgia

3 July 2020*

A 19 kilometer segment of the second carriageway of the Kutaisi Bypass (S1) has opened to traffic in Georgia yesterday.

Report: Georgia building 140 km of new highways, 70 km of which to open in 2020

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M4, Russia

4 July 2020*



Dober_86 said:


> The* M-4 "Don" federal road*, the legendary Losevo traffic jam is now a thing of the past as a 4-lane *Losevo bypass in Voronezh Oblast* (633 km - 715 km of the M4 "Don") has been opened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В Воронежской области открыли долгожданную дорогу в обход Лосево
> 
> 
> Легендарная пробка может уйти в прошлое.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vestivrn.ru


Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G215 / G3011 Liuge Expressway, China

1 July 2020*

A 117 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Gansu province in Western China. It is a stretch of expressway from G30 at Liuyuanzhen to Dunhuang. The news article calls it G215 (the same name as the national trunk road), but it also appears to be part of G3011 Liuge (Liuyuan - Golmud) Expressway.

Article: G215线柳敦高速公路今通车-新华网甘肃频道

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## verreme

*A-352, Spain

8 July 2020*

A352: south of Vera – Garrucha 4.3km (2009 to Summer 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

Official press release


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*TPLEX: Tarlac - Pangasinan - La Union Expressway, Philippines

15 July 2020*

The final 11 kilometer segment of the Tarlac - Pangasinan - La Union Expressway (TPLEX) has been inaugurated in the Philippines. This stretches the expressway farther north from Pozorrubio to Rosario.









TPLEX completion seen to boost economy


ROSARIO, La Union – The opening of the 11-kilometer segment and the completion of the 89.21-kilometer Tarlac Pangasinan La Union Expressway (TPLEX) to motorists on Wednesday will not only reduce travel time but also expected to boost economy amid the pandemic, an executive of the San...




www.pna.gov.ph





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G6911 + S53 + S64, Hubei, China

16 July 2020*

Three expressways open to traffic in 'trial operation' in Hubei province in China today.


G6911 Longli - Enshi (74 km) OpenStreetMap
S53 Zaoyang - Zhongxiang (114 km) OpenStreetMap
S64 Hefeng - Laifeng (48 km) OpenStreetMap





__





湖北宣鹤高速公路通车试运营-中新网


(姚舜 董晓斌)湖北省宣(恩)鹤(峰)高速公路、建(始)恩(施)高速公路于16日零时起同时通车试运营，并实施全国联网收费。宣鹤高速平均海拔1036米，最高点达到1300米，常年冰雪覆盖3个月以上，是湖北省目前海拔最高的高速公路。



www.chinanews.com










十堰秦楚网 十堰新闻门户网站 十堰主流新闻媒体_


秦楚网由中共十堰市委宣传部主管、十堰日报传媒集团主办，是十堰市新闻门户网站、湖北省重点新闻网站。目前，网站已发展成为集报纸、新闻网站、移动新媒体、电子商务、专业网站于一体的互联网企业，在全国同行中拥有较强的影响力。



www.10yan.com


----------



## Kemo

*S17 E372, Poland*

S17 motorway between Góraszka and Antoninek (just south-east of Warsaw) has been opened in full profile today (with an exception of a short 400m section in Ostrowik, which will be available in half profile for the next couple months.) Construction took 27 months.

Map: OpenStreetMap

S17 is a motorway connecting Warsaw with Lublin. ALl other sections towards Lublin are already completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S12, Georgia

18 July 2020*

The first motorway segment of S12 has opened to traffic in Georgia, a 14 kilometer segment located between the Japana and Lanchkhuti exits. S12 is a shortcut from Tbilisi to the Black Sea coast. It will be entirely replaced by a motorway.

Report: "Crucial" modern highway nearing completion, set to connect Tbilisi with Batumi

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Baoshan SE Bypass Expressway (保山东南过境绕城高速公路), Yunnan, China

June 1, 2020*

37.5 kilometers Baoshan SE Bypass Expressway opened to traffic.

location: 25°13'42.26"N 99°13'21.27"E - 25° 0'24.04"N 99° 8'56.98"E
source: 保山两条高速、怒江美丽公路南延线通车！腊满高速预计今年通车_腾讯新闻


----------



## General Huo

*Hefei Rapid-pass 2nd Loop (合肥畅通二环北二环西段), Anhui, China

June 9, 2020*

The north second loop west section of Hefei Rapid-pass 2nd Loop, about 5 kilometers, including 4.5 km 6-lane flyover and 4 pairs of ramps, opens to traffic. The city road underneath flyover will open later.

location: 31°53'46.17"N 117°13'12.78"E - 31°53'57.56"N 117°16'11.83"E
source: 6月9日 合肥畅通二环北二环西段将全线放行通车_腾讯新闻


----------



## General Huo

*Shilin-Luxi Expressway (石泸高速公路), Yunnan, China

June 10 & 11, 2020*

51.368 km Shilin-Luxi Expressway opened to traffic in June 10 (Luxi section) and June 11 (Shilin section).

location: 24°37'43.33"N 103°19'54.59"E - 24°26'35.12"N 103°42'50.35"E
source: 好消息！石泸高速正式通车！昆明到泸西仅需1.5小时！_手机网易网


----------



## General Huo

*Hangzhou Qiantang Rapid Road (杭州钱塘快速路), Zhejiang, China

June 14, 2020*

A 5.4 km section between Tongxie Road and Donghu Flyover of Hangzhou Qiantang Rapid Road opened to traffic. It is a 6-lane flyover with speed limit of 80 km/h.

location: 30°17'25.17"N 120°14'5.91"E - 30°18'7.53"N 120°17'5.22"E
source: 杭州钱塘快速路周日开通试运行 开通范围请收好(图)


----------



## General Huo

*Kunming Changshui Airport North Expressway (长水机场北高速公路), Yunnan, China

June 16, 2020*

17.165 km Kunming Changshui Airport North Expressway, including 5.5 km connection line, opened to traffic. It is a 8-lane expressway

location: 25°11'22.49"N 102°54'47.11"E - 25° 8'15.66"N 103° 1'6.88"E

source: 长水机场北高速公路正式通车-投资动态-昆明市人民政府


----------



## General Huo

*Xingning-Shanwei Expressway (兴汕高速公路一期), Guangdong, China

June 18, 2020*

The 21.84 km phase I of Xingning-Shanwei Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 23° 3'31.79"N 115°29'16.32"E - 22°52'49.45"N 115°30'11.75"E

source: http://td.gd.gov.cn/dtxw_n/gdjrxw/content/post_3019749.html


----------



## General Huo

Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou Expressway (杭绍台高速公路先行段 ), Zhejiang, China

June 28 & July 6, 2020

The 68.4 km pilot section of Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou Expressway trial open to traffic on June 28. The official fully opening is on July 6, 2020. The 5G communication was built along this expressway at same time.

location: 29°55'4.75"N 120°32'44.48"E - 29°28'17.36"N 120°45'50.98"E
source: http://wenhui.whb.cn/zhuzhan/jjl/20200628/357406.html





杭绍台高速公路鉴湖枢纽至镜岭（十九峰）段昨起正式通车-嵊州新闻网


智慧高速让出行更安全更畅通 　　7月6日零时，监控中心发出一声指令，杭绍台高速公路鉴湖枢纽至镜岭(十九峰)沿线7个收费站全面打开，鉴湖枢纽、甘霖枢纽进出口硬隔离有序拆除，这也标志着省内首条智慧高速――杭绍台高速公路鉴湖枢纽至镜岭(十九峰)段正式通车。 　　道路运行情况、异常事件、路段拥挤、两客一危监控、...



sznews.zjol.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Dali-Yongsheng Expressway (大永高速公路), Yunnan, China

June 30, 2020*

The 73.506 km long Dali-Yongsheng Expressway opens to traffic, including the Taoyuan Jinsha River Bridge (涛源金沙江大桥) which is a suspension bridge with 636 meter main span.

location: 26°33'48.19"N 100°46'7.30"E - 26° 1'17.12"N 100°34'34.59"E
Taoyuan Jinsha River Bridge: 26°11'2.27"N 100°35'26.84"E

source: 云南大永高速公路（丽江段）建成通车








大永高速公路（丽江段）建成通车 永胜至大理车程缩短至75分钟


大（大理）永（永胜）高速公路（丽江段）6月30日正式建成通车，丽江永胜县至大理实现全程高速化。




www.yn.xinhuanet.com


----------



## General Huo

*Yulin-Zhanjjiang Expressway (玉湛高速), Guangxi, China

June 30, 2020*

The 74.8 km long Guangxi section of Yulin-Zhanjjiang Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 22°30'43.52"N 110°10'57.82"E - 21°55'54.69"N 110° 9'19.82"E

source: 振奋人心!玉湛高速(广西段)6月30日正式通车- 桂林生活网


----------



## General Huo

*G1517 Putian-Yanling Expressway (莆炎高速), Fujian, China

June 30, 2020*

The 42 km long Fuzhou section of Putian-Yanling Expressway opens to traffic. It is a six-lane expressway with 100 km/h speed limit.

location: 25°48'46.77"N 118°34'56.43"E - 25°42'12.07"N 118°44'44.28"E

source:
莆炎高速福州段正式通车 途经四个乡镇设三个服务区


----------



## General Huo

*Zhengzhou 4th Ring Road (郑州四环路), Henan, China

June 29, 2020*

The 71.9 km of Zhengzhou 4th Ring Road opens to traffic. The whole ring road is 93.3 km long. The west section opened in 2019. There is small section on SE corner are still under construction. The road is 8-lane elevated flyover with 187 ramps to connect surface traffic and other intersections.

location: 34°43'48.54"N 113°48'20.80"E - 34°51'54.59"N 113°46'14.14"E - 34°53'15.64"N 113°31'23.91"E - 34°41'51.01"N 113°32'18.82"E - 34°41'55.98"N 113°46'37.45"E

source:




__





【大河网景】迎来“大四环”时代！郑州四环高架主线今日试通车-手机大河网


【大河网景】迎来“大四环”时代！郑州四环高架主线今日试通车-手机大河网



4g.dahe.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Longdong Road Elevated Flyover (龙东高架路), Shanghai, China

June 30, 2020*

4.4 km long flyover on Longdong Road opens to traffic. The whole elevated Longdong Flyover is 13.85 km long. The east part to G1503 will open by the end of year. The flyover is 6 lane rapid road

location: 31°12'42.35"N 121°34'21.01"E - 31°13'25.56"N 121°37'8.66"E
source:





龙东大道改建工程主线高架明晚通车，交警公布配套交通组织…… - 周到上海


龙东大道（罗山路立交至G1503）改建工程位于上海市浦东新区，西起内环罗山路立交，东至 G1503，全长 13.85公里，沿线途经张江镇、唐镇、合庆镇，依次贯通内环、中环、外环、郊环，是上海市快速路网




www.shxwcb.com







龙东大道主线高架来之不易，设计方“十余年磨一剑”，为浦东交通开辟“快车道”！ - 周到


----------



## General Huo

*Guangnan-Nasa Expressway (广那高速 ), Yunnan, China

July 1, 2020*

The 49.6 km long Guangnan-Nansa Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 24° 1'58.30"N 104°59'48.32"E - 23°42'55.35"N 104°45'32.27"E

source:





今天，广南至那洒高速通车了


7月1日凌晨0点，经过两年多的艰苦奋战，云南省文山壮族苗族自治州广南县城至那洒高速公路顺利建成通车，广南县结束了不通高速公路的历史。




m.yunnan.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Zhongshan Shagang Rapid Road (中山市沙港路), Guangdong, China

July 1, 2020*

The 7.5 km long Shagang Rapid Road opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane controlled access rapid road plus 2 lane auxiliary road on both sides.

location: 22°36'16.07"N 113°23'27.51"E - 22°34'51.29"N 113°27'30.24"E
source:





烈火电竞app下载-烈火电竞注册开户


【3656668.com】别的必要都十、女医描态度语<strong>烈火电竞</strong>气分没述或，但给欢或者不喜欢就行了出喜。



www.gdbbs.cc


----------



## General Huo

*Nantong-Wuxi Expressway (通锡高速公路), Jiangsu, China

July 1, 2020*

About 11 km Nantong-Wuxi Expressway, mainly the Husutong Yangtse River Bridge (沪苏通长江公铁大桥), opens to traffic.

location: 32° 3'55.47"N 120°43'10.65"E

source: 








通锡高速公路全线贯通_手机网易网


沪苏通长江公铁大桥大桥正式通车标志着通锡高速公路全线贯通李波摄李波摄李波摄交警部门提醒广大车友大桥限速80km/h行车时请集中精力保持安全距离请勿违法占用应急车道在大桥停车逗留沪苏通长江公铁大桥北起南通，南至张家港，全长11.



3g.163.com


----------



## General Huo

*G215 Liuyuan-Dunhuang Expressway (柳敦高速公路), Gansu, China

July 1, 2020*

The 117 km G215 Liuyuan-Dunhuang Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 41° 5'8.75"N 95°26'57.55"E

source:





G215线柳敦高速正式通车运营 助力构建“大敦煌文化旅游圈”_本网原创_中国甘肃网


　中国甘肃网7月1日讯（本网记者 宋芳科 文/图）飞天舞长空，丝路变通途。7月1日上午，G215线柳园至敦煌高速公路通车运营启动仪式在敦煌举行，这标志着历时近3年建设的柳敦高速公路正式开通运营。建成通车的柳敦高速公路是内蒙古、新疆从柳园入甘抵达敦煌...



gansu.gscn.com.cn







http://jtys.gansu.gov.cn/mtkjt/56428.html


----------



## General Huo

*Changsha Xiangfu Rapid Road (湘府路快速路), Hunan, China

July 1, 2020*

About 1 km east part of Changsha Xiangfu Rapid Road, which crosses Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, opens to traffic

location: 28° 7'38.25"N 113° 3'29.68"E - 28° 7'43.48"N 113° 3'59.96"E

source: 


湘府路快速路主线7月1日全线通车 15分钟从河西到长沙火车南站


----------



## General Huo

*S35 Yuanjiang-Manhao Expressway (元蔓高速), Yunnan, China

July 27, 2020*

The 72 km Yuanjiang-Manhao Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 23°21'45.24"N 102°23'16.72"E - 22°58'52.67"N 103°24'33.41"E

source: 








【飞“阅”中国】航拍元蔓高速红河至元阳段试通车


此次试通车的红河至元阳段共72公里，含15个隧道和120座桥梁，是目前红河州在建的南部高速公路中首个通车的路段。




www.yn.xinhuanet.com








__





元蔓高速公路红河至元阳段试通车


　　 　　云南日报讯（记者李树芬）7月27日，元蔓高速红河至元阳段实现试通车，红河哈尼族彝族自治州南部地区结束不通高速公路的历史。 　　元蔓高速作为云南省道网规划中的北南纵线S35重要路段，是云南省县域高速公路能通全通工程重点项目之一。项目于2016年12月29日开工，由云南建投集团投资建设...




m.yunnan.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Zaoyang-Qianjiang Expressway (枣潜高速), Hubei, China

August 1, 2020*

The 81.3 km Qianjiang to Jingmen section of Zaoyang-Qianjiang Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 31° 1'12.81"N 112°40'3.13"E - 30°21'13.99"N 112°35'36.10"E

source:


https://new.qq.com/omn/20200801/20200801A086Z100.html


----------



## General Huo

*Zaozhuang-Heze Expressway (枣菏高速), Shandong, China

August 10, 2020*

The 186.32 km Zaozhuang-Heze Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 35° 6'35.55"N 115°21'8.08"E - 35°10'29.00"N 117° 9'4.69"E

source: 





枣菏高速正式通车运营 两地通行时间缩短至1.5小时_中国山东网


8月10日，由中国能建葛洲坝集团有限公司投资建设的日照(岚山)至菏泽公路枣庄至菏泽段(以下简称“枣菏高速”)通车仪式在微山湖特大桥举行，标志着项目正式建成通车。



news.sdchina.com


----------



## General Huo

*S63 Yulin-Zhanjiang Expressway, Guangdong, China

September 17, 2020*

The 100.9 km long section in Guangdong of Yulin-Zhanjiang Expressway opens to traffic. It contains 2 sections. The Guangxi part opened 3 months ago.

location: 21°55'54.69"N 110° 9'19.82"E - 21°19'21.56"N 110°21'35.55"E and 21°17'4.49"N 110°14'42.81"E - 21° 4'7.22"N 110°19'43.27"E

source: 








两地直达仅需1.5小时！玉湛高速正式通车啦！


两地直达仅需1.5小时！玉湛高速正式通车啦！




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A3, Romania

18 September 2020*

A new segment of A3 "Autostrada Transilvania" has been inaugurated today in Romania. The 17.9 kilometer segment is located between Iernut and Chețani, which is west of Târgu Mureş.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-deschide-circula%C8%9Bia-rutier%C4%83-pe-%C3%AEnc%C4%83-179-km-din



Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 183, Texas, USA

September 19, 2020*

The main toll lanes of the US 183 conversion in Austin, Texas have opened to traffic overnight between Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard and Bolm Road. This section is about 2.5 miles / 4 kilometers long. It's a major step in the tollway conversion of US 183 through eastern Austin.









Crews to open new US 183 South toll road section overnight Saturday


CTRMA officials said drivers can expect a couple more traffic changes coming their way within the next couple of months.




www.kxan.com





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*O-7 North Marmara Motorway, Turkey

19 September 2020*

A 43 kilometer extension of O-7 has been inaugurated today in Turkey, between Gebze and İzmit. This links O-7 to O-4 on the east side of İzmit. The new O-7 is an eight lane motorway through the hills north of İzmit and on to Istanbul.

https://www.kgm.gov.tr/Sayfalar/KGM/SiteTr/Duyurular/DuyuruDetay.aspx?Parameter=748 









Kuzey Marmara Otoyolu'nun Gebze-İzmit etabı açıldı


Kuzey Marmara Otoyolu'nun Gebze-İzmit Kavşağı arasındaki kesimi Cumhurbaşkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın video konferans ile katıldığı törenle açıldı.




www.trthaber.com





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai (Permai), Riau, Indonesia

25 September 2020*

A 131.5 km motorway is opened via a virtual ceremony at 2 PM (local time) in Riau province. It has seven toll exit, five rest areas, and four underpasses for elephant crossing. It is part of Trans Sumatra Toll Road. Further expansion from Pekanbaru to Bangkinang in the west and Rengat in the southeast are under construction. Pekanbaru is the largest city in the middle third of Sumatra and Dumai port-city is the southwest endpoint for the proposed Malacca Strait Bridge to Malaysia.

Location:








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org




News:








Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai Sepanjang 131 Km Resmi Dibuka!


Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meresmikan Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai (Permai) sepanjang 131 km.




finance.detik.com


----------



## verreme

*A-56, Spain

24 September 2020*

The first 8,8 kilometers of this road opened yesterday after 12 years of construction.









Abiertos 12 años después los primeros kilómetros de la autovía Lugo-Ourense


No hay perspectivas para seguir las obras en Lugo. El secretario general de Infraestructuras del Ministerio de Transportes anuncia que el tramo prioritario es ahora el más cercano a Ourense



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Manado - Bitung (Mabit) Section 1-2A, North Sulawesi, Indonesia

29 September 2020*

The first 26.35 km motorway is opened via a virtual ceremony in North Sulawesi province from Manado (close to MDC Int'l Airport) to Danowudu. The total length of Tol Mabit is 39.9 km. Manado is the provincial capital while Bitung port-city is one of the maritime hubs in Eastern Indonesia with a large-scale port expansion project. It is the easternmost motorway in Indonesia and ASEAN to date. A sea bridge to Lembeh Island off the coast of Bitung is planned.

*Location*

News:








Sah, Jalan Tol Manado-Bitung Akhirnya Resmi Beroperasi


Sebelum tol Manado—Bitung dibangun, masyarakat yang hendak ke Bitung atau sebaliknya ke Manado, harus menempuh perjalanan selama 1,5 jam.




ekonomi.bisnis.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*China*

It looks like General Huo got banned. I found a whole bunch of expressway openings in the second half of September.

*21 September*
Yunnan: The 34 kilometer long Zhaokua - Luxi Expressway opened to traffic. North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap

*22 September*
Shaanxi: the 55 kilometer long S15 Zichang - Yan'an Expressway opened to traffic.North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap

*24 September*
Yunnan: The 31 kilometer long Wenshan - Maguan Expressway opened to traffic. North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap

*28 September*
Jilin: A 185 kilometer long section of G1112 Jishuang Expressway opened between Dongfeng and Shuangliao, however excluding a brief segment through Liaoning province. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap

*29 September*
Fujian: A 40 kilometer segment of G1523 Yongguan Expressway opened between Fuzhou Ring Road and Jianjingzhen (around Fuqing). North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap

*30 September*
Jiangsu: The remaining 35 kilometers of S68 Liwu Expressway opened between Liyang en Gaochun. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap

Yunnan: The 43 kilometer Mengla - Mengman Expressway opened to traffic. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap

Sichuan: The first 98 kilometers of S26 Dalang Expressway opened to traffic between Dazhou and Yingshan. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap

Shandong: The final 134 kilometers of S16 Rongwei Expressway opened to traffic between Wendeng and Laiyang. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*China, part II*

A large amount of new expressways opened to traffic today across China.

*Tibet:*
The first segment of G6 (Beijing - Tibet Expressway) has opened between Yangbajain and Lhasa. It is 69 kilometers long. It is characterized as a 'trial opening'. West end: OpenStreetMap east end: OpenStreetMap

*Fujian:*
The second half of S0326 Pingtan Connection Line Expressway opened to traffic, mostly consisting of a 16,34 kilometer road/rail bridge across Pingtan Strait to Haitan Island. The newly opened expressway is 22 kilometers long. It feeds into a large-scale infrastructure development on Haitan. West end: OpenStreetMap east end: OpenStreetMap

*Guizhou:*
The final segment of S25 Yanrong Expressway opened to traffic today, a 116 kilometer segment from G60 near Jianhe to G76 near Rongjiang. It runs through extremely rugged terrain, 75 out of 116 kilometers runs on bridges or in tunnels. Satellite imagery is spotty but it likely contains several large bridges. North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap

*Hubei:*
The final segment of G4213 Ma'an Expressway opened to traffic as a 'trial opening' from G42 at Macheng to Hekouzhen. This project has long been delayed, it was already mostly completed in 2015 but works were unfinished for several years. East end: OpenStreetMap west end OpenStreetMap

A 47 kilometer segment of the S78 Qijia Expressway opened to traffic between Qichun and Daye, which is south of Huangshi. The western half of this project was completed earlier than the eastern half but may have opened to traffic combined. This project includes the Qipanzhou Bridge across the Yangtze, which is a suspension bridge with a 1038 meter main span. West end: OpenStreetMap east end: OpenStreetMap

*Yunnan:*
The final segment of the G5601 Kunming Ring Expressway has opened to traffic northeast of the city, from old G85 to S207, which includes the 9.5 kilometers long Yanglin Tunnel. It is claimed to be the longest six lane tunnel in Asia. North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap

*Tianjin:*
The final segment of S31 Binhai New Area Expressway, also known as the West Outer Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Binhai New Area of Tianjin. It is mostly an elevated expressway that was almost completed in 2017 but left unfinished. North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 201, Calgary Ring Road, Alberta, Canada

1 October 2020*

A 12 kilometer section of Tsuut’ina Trail (Highway 201) opened to traffic on the west side of Calgary, Alberta. Tsuut’ina Trail forms part of the southwest ring road of Calgary, which is due for completion in 2021. The first 12 kilometer segment is located between Fish Creek Boulevard and Highway 12.

News search Trail

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## italystf

*SS195, Italy

8 October 2020*

6.5 km of SS195 expressway opened to traffic between Sarroch and Pula, near Cagliari, Sardinia.

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kickapoo Turnpike, Oklahoma, USA

October 13, 2020*

The first 11 mile (17 kilometer) segment of the new Kickapoo Turnpike has opened to traffic in Oklahoma. It is located east of Oklahoma City, the newly opened segment runs from I-44 to US 62. It reportedly has an 80 mph (130 km/h) speed limit.

Article: Oklahoma Turnpike Authority celebrates opening of Kickapoo Turnpike with virtual ceremony

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S14 Shanzhan Expressway, China

18 October 2020*

A 125 kilometer segment of the S14 Shantou - Zhanjiang (Shanzhan) Expressway has opened to traffic in Guangdong province in China. The new segment is located between Huizhou and Qingyuan and is also referred to as the Huiqing Expressway. It is a six lane expressway with a bridge/tunnel ratio of 48.8%. The Shanzhan Expressway forms an 860 kilometer long bypass of the Pearl River Delta, spanning almost the entire province, somewhat farther inland than G15.






广东惠清高速公路通车 两市车程缩短至1.5小时


广东惠清高速公路通车 两市车程缩短至1.5小时



finance.sina.com.cn





East starting point: OpenStreetMap
West ending point: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> *China*
> 
> It looks like General Huo got banned. I found a whole bunch of expressway openings in the second half of September.



Thanks for the updating.

A missing opening

On *September 23, 2020 Yangcheng-Jiyuan Expressway Henan section*, which is 19.695km, opens to traffic. 80% of this road is either on the bridges or in the tunnels. The Shanxi section opened to traffic earlier this year.

source: 济阳高速全线通车 河南省再添一条出省大通道 - 新华网河南频道





司机朋友看过来，济阳高速正式通车运营！


9月23日零时，随着山西省阳蟒高速的全线通车，济阳高速公路济源至豫晋界段正式通车运营，标志着济阳高速公路河南济源至山西阳城实质性通车。济阳高速公路全长19.695公里，北起河南与山西交界的牛角洞附近……




o.xw.qq.com





location: 35°13'36.47"N 112°22'5.04"E - 35° 4'11.06"N 112°23'10.23"E

And some trivia of these opened new expressways
1. The* 6,540 meters* long *Nanla Tunnel* is the longest tunnel of Mengla - Mengman Expressway in Yunnan.





云南至老挝第二条高速公路 勐腊至勐满口岸高速9月30日通车_腾讯新闻


云南至老挝第二条高速公路 勐腊至勐满口岸高速9月30日通车




new.qq.com












今天，又一条高速通车！云南再添国际陆路大通道


今天，又一条高速通车！云南再添国际陆路大通道




news.sina.com.cn





2. The* 6,240 meters* long* Yangbajing #2 Tunnel* is the longest tunnel of Yangbajing (not Yangbajain) and Lhasa Expressway. *The tunnel elevation is over 4,200 meters above the sea level*. North entrance 30° 4'7.14"N 90°34'42.57"E elevation: 4,285m, South entrance 30° 2'2.59"N 90°37'33.74"E, elevation: 4,158m. The 1.3km long Yangbajing #1 Tunnel has similar elevation.


----------



## General Huo

*Nanchuan-Liangjiang New District Expressway, Chongqing, China

October 20, 2020*

About 75km long Nanchuan-Liangjiang New District Expressway opens to traffic. About 2km north section will open later in this year. It mainly is the Taihong Yangtse River Bridge, which is a suspension bridge with 808 meter main span. The longest tunnel on this road is the 6,470 meters long Chuntianmen Tunnel.

source: 视频|南两高速今日通车 从南川到两江新区仅需50分钟

location: 29°39'27.54"N 106°54'15.71"E - 29° 9'10.31"N 107°10'19.25"E
Taihong Yangtse River Bridge: 29°39'47.84"N 106°53'36.63"E


----------



## General Huo

*Ningbo Airport Rapid Road South Extension, Zhejiang, China

September 27, 2020*

The 14.4 km long south section of Ningbo Airport Rapid Road South Extension opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane elevated expressway-level urban rapid road plus surface auxiliary road. The speed limit is 80km/h. The Ningbo metro line 3 Yinzhou-Fenghua section also partly share this route. 

source: 浙江日报|3个交通重大项目开通 宁波推进市域发展一体化

location: 29°47'15.67"N 121°28'28.24"E - 29°39'47.61"N 121°26'41.72"E


----------



## General Huo

*Wuhu 3rd Yangtse River Bridge Rapid Road, Anhui, China

September 29, 2020*

The road part of Wuhu 3rd Yangtse River Bridge and its elevated rapid road section that connects west of Yangtse River to east at Yijiang Road, about 9 km in total length opens to traffic. The bridge is a double deck rail/road bridge. The lower level is dual track Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou High Speed Railway (350km/h) which opened already. And another double track intercity rail which hasn't been built. The upper deck is 8-lane urban rapid road (expressway level) with speed limit of 80 km/h.

source: http://ah.people.com.cn/n2/2020/0929/c358428-34324772.html

location: 31°21'1.28"N 118°18'37.19"E - 31°21'32.73"N 118°23'54.00"E


----------



## General Huo

*Nantong-Rugao Rapid Road, Jiangsu, China

September 30, 2020*

The 22.3 km long Nantong-Rugao Rapid Road, or Tonggao Road, opens to traffic. It is a full access controlled, 6-lane urban rapid road with speed limit of 100km/h.

source: 通皋大道一期工程主线正式通车 如皋到南通缩短至30分钟_手机网易网


创造如皋历史上的三个第一 通皋大道一期工程主线通车_荔枝网新闻



location: 32°19'26.45"N 120°36'15.72"E - 32° 9'16.30"N 120°45'3.99"E


----------



## General Huo

*G524 Rapid Road Modification and Expansion, Jiangsu, China

October 5, 2020*

The G524 Rapid Road Modification and Expansion in Suzhou city opens to traffic. The south part of about 4km including Chengyang Interchange and G312 Interchange is called Suzhou North Station Elevated Road, location is from 31°24'48.08"N 120°39'49.59"E to 31°22'55.18"N 120°39'10.55"E. The north part is a 8.084km long full access controlled urban rapid road with flyovers to cross the intersection and auxiliary road for access. location is from 31°29'49.32"N 120°40'58.20"E to 31°26'53.83"N 120°40'24.65"E. There are still two surface intersection to cross Taidong Road and Xigongtian Road in the middle section. It is planed to cross this section by tunnel in future.

source: G524相城段全线通车！ -名城苏州新闻中心


----------



## General Huo

*Feifeng South Rapid Road, Jiangsu, China

September 30, 2020*

About 5 km long urban rapid road called Feifeng South Rapid Road in Wuxi city opens to traffic.

source: 飞凤南路建成通车 5分钟可达苏州_看无锡_太湖明珠

location: 31°28'20.67"N 120°25'1.51"E - 31°27'5.94"N 120°27'37.34"E


----------



## General Huo

*G3 Beijing-Taipei Expressway, Shandong, China

October 18, 2020*

A 9.275 km long connection line from Weishan county to G3 Jingtai expressway opens to traffic.

source: 微山出行更方便！京台高速微山县城连接线正式通车_济宁民生_济宁_齐鲁网

location: 34°49'44.70"N 117° 9'20.67"E - 34°51'50.30"N 117°15'16.09"E


----------



## General Huo

*Yinchuan Shenyang Rapid Road, Ningxia, China

October 20, 2020*

The east part of 10.38 km Yinchuan Shenyang Rapid Road opens to traffic. The whole Shenyang Rapid Road is 21.85 km long and should fully open in this year.

source: 银川市沈阳路快速通道东线正式通车-中工民生-中工网

The whole rapid road location: 38°31'31.05"N 106° 4'13.58"E - 38°31'15.96"N 106°19'57.88"E


----------



## General Huo

*G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway, Shaanxi, China

October 22, 2020*

A section of 24.939 kilometers of G69 Yinbai Expressway from Ningxia border to Xunyi county in Shaanxi province opens to traffic.

source: 国家高速（G69）银百线陕西境湫坡头（陕甘界）至旬邑高速公路今日通车运营

location: 35°17'13.16"N 108°16'38.83"E - 35° 5'33.06"N 108°16'39.95"E


----------



## General Huo

*Xi'an Xinxing South Road, Shaanxi, China

September 29, 2020*

A 7.5 km long urban rapid road/flyover called Xinxing South Road opens to traffic in Xi'an city. 

source: http://news.xiancn.com/content/2020-09/29/content_3634318.htm

location: 34°14'25.65"N 108°58'53.60"E - 34°14'6.96"N 109° 2'26.58"E


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Naucalpan - Toluca, Mexico

21 October 2020*

The 39 kilometer long Autopista Naucalpan - Toluca opened to traffic in Mexico. It is a new four lane autopista which runs parallel to the older Autopista México - Toluca. Both cross the mountain range between both cities. The new autopista has many bridges.









Con nueve años de retraso inauguran autopista Toluca-Naucalpan


Se proyectaba que la autopista se terminará en 2011 con una inversión de cinco mil mdp, pero tuvo un costo de total de 11 mil mdp.




www.jornada.com.mx





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Changsha-Xiangtan Furong Rapid Road, Hunan, China

October 23, 2020*

The 26.2 km Furong Road linking Changsha city and Xiangtan city is renovated to urban rapid road and opens to traffic today. The rapid road eliminates all signal lights and expands to 6-lane with fully controlled access for main road by flyovers and tunnels.

source: 芙蓉大道、洞株路、潭州大道快速化改造项目正式通车





芙蓉大道快速化改造项目长沙段全线基本完工 10月23日具备通车条件 - 三湘万象 - 湖南在线 - 华声在线


芙蓉大道快速化改造项目长沙段全线基本完工，10月23日具备通车条件全程无红绿灯，22分钟到湘潭10月20日，芙蓉大道快速化改造项目全线基本完工，本月底主线具备全线通车条件。长沙晚报全媒体记者王志伟通讯



hunan.voc.com.cn





location: 28° 5'39.65"N 112°58'59.87"E - 27°53'9.77"N 112°58'26.59"E


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6, Norway

26 October 2020*

The final 14 kilometer segment of the E6 motorway upgrade in Norway has opened to traffic between Brumunddal and Moelv. It is part of a larger 41 kilometer motorway upgrade of E6 from Kolomoen to Moelv, which is called the largest integrated motorway project in Norway so far. This means there is now a continuous motorway from Oslo to Moelv (145 km). 









Norges lengste sammenhengende veiutbygging åpnet


– E6 Kolomoen-Moelv gjennom Innlandet er den lengste veistrekningen som er bygget i Norge noen gang. 43 kilometer bygget ferdig på 41 måneder er smått imponerende. Dette kommer folk og næringslivet til gode, sier samferdselsminister Knut Arild Hareide.




www.regjeringen.no





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 70, future I-885, Durham, North Carolina, USA

October 23, 2020*

Traffic has been shifted to its final configuration on the 'East End Connector' project in Durham, North Carolina. This is a 2.7 mile freeway opening, proposed to be future Interstate 885. The newly opened segment runs from Cheek Road to South Miami Boulevard (US 70).






Traffic to Shift to Final Pattern on U.S. 70 East in Durham Tonight







www.ncdot.gov





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Taiyuan 2nd Ring Expressway, Shanxi, China

October 26, 2020*

The 33.199 kilometers long east section of Taiyuan 2nd Ring Expressway opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane expressway with speed limit of 100km/h.

source: 太原东二环高速公路通车-太原新闻网(太原日报报业集团)-太原日报报业集团





生活晨报


2012年3月，生活晨报社成立新媒体部，成为山西首家成立新媒体部的平面媒体。目前，已基本形成报纸、网站、微信矩阵、微博、抖音、快手、今日头条、百家号、人民号、企鹅号、央视频、一直播、搜狐号、网易号、搜狗号、一点资讯、微视、B站、全民小视频等为一体的宣传平台。生活晨报官网主要发布生活晨报记者原创稿件，致力于传播新闻信息、服务百姓生活。2017年、2018年连续两年，在山西省互联网发展报告中，位列山西省新闻网站前五强。




www.shcb.net





location: 38° 2'24.33"N 112°54'31.12"E - 37°46'36.81"N 112°48'9.66"E


----------



## General Huo

*Jinan-Taian Expressway, Shandong, China

October 27, 2020*

It is called the most beautiful expressway in Shandong province, the 6-lane 55.9 kilometers expressway linking east part of Jinan and Taian cities opens to traffic. This route goes through the famous Taishan mountain range and has a very scenic views, especially at autumn foliage season.

source: 中国新闻网

location: 36°34'41.21"N 117° 5'6.20"E - 37°46'36.81"N 112°48'9.66"E


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute Nord-Sud, Algeria

28 October 2020*

The final 7 kilometers of the Autoroute Nord-Sud (North South Motorway) has opened to traffic today in Algeria. The last segment is located between El Hamdania and Médéa. This completes the 125 kilometer motorway project through the Tell Atlas from Chiffa to Boughezoul. It is the first motorway in Algeria that extends far inland from the coastal area. 

Location: OpenStreetMap

Source: Ouverture d'un nouveau tronçon de l'autoroute Nord-Sud - Algerie360


----------



## General Huo

*Taibai-Fengxian Expressway & G85 Yinchuan-Kunming Expressway, Shaanxi, China

October 28, 2020*

Two sections of expressways in mountainous southern part of Shaanxi province opens to traffic.
1) 85.596 kilometers section of Taibai-Fengxian Expressway from Taibai county on Gansu border to Feng county. It connects to Liangdang-Huixian expressway in Gansu which opened last year. 54% of this road is built either on the bridges or tunnels.

location: 33°56'10.65"N 106°25'12.57"E - 34° 2'23.63"N 107°16'9.41"E

2) 14.18 kilometers long section from Yanwan to Pingkan of Baiji-Pingkan Expressway, which is part of G85 Yinkun Expressway opens at same time. It intersects with Taibai-Fengxian Expressway.

location: 34° 2'31.54"N 106°58'5.44"E - 33°51'9.75"N 106°59'40.80"E

source: 太白至凤县高速公路今日通车 两地行车时间缩短至1小时








今天，凤县、太白县结束不通高速公路的历史！


今天，凤县、太白县结束不通高速公路的历史！




news.sina.com.cn





map: https://map.sogou.com/t/ES5Lr3


----------



## General Huo

*S30 Hezhou-Bama Expressway, Guangxi, China

October 30, 2020*

The 34.8 kilometers section from Mengshan to Zhaoping of Hezhou-Bama Expressway opens to traffic. 46.64% of this road is on bridges and tunnels.

source: 就在刚刚！贺巴高速昭平至蒙山段通车啦





ºØ°Í¸ßËÙ£¨ÕÑÆ½ÖÁÃÉÉ½¶Î£©10ÔÂ30ÈÕ½¨³ÉÍ¨³µ


ÈËÃñÍøÕÑÆ½10ÔÂ29ÈÕµçÈÕÇ°£¬ºØÖÝÖÁ°ÍÂí¸ßËÙ¹«Â·(ÕÑÆ½ÖÁÃÉÉ½¶Î£©(ÒÔÏÂ¼ò³Æ¡°ÕÑÃÉ¸ßËÙ¡±)ÏîÄ¿Â·»ù¡¢Â·Ãæ¡¢ÇÅÁº¡¢ËíµÀµÈÉè¼Æ¹¤³ÌÁ¿ÒÑÈ«²¿Íê³É£¬½«ÓÚ10ÔÂ30ÈÕ½¨³ÉÍ¨³µ¡£ÕÑÃÉ¸ßËÙµÄ½¨³ÉÍ¨³µ½«Æ×Ð´ºØÖÝÊÐÕÑÆ½ÏØ



gx.people.com.cn





location: 24°14'2.84"N 110°28'55.53"E - 24°12'55.42"N 110°49'58.46"E
map: https://map.sogou.com/t/wRnUUj


----------



## General Huo

*S20 Wugongtai-Kelamayi(Karamay) Expressway, Xinjiang, China

October 29, 2020*

The 206.692 kilometers long Wugongtai-Kelamayi Expressway opens to traffic. It is upgraded from 1st grade highway, eliminating all surface intersection by fully-controlled access. The speed limit is set to 100km/h.

source: 五克高速公路主线通车


“五克高速公路”10月30日前主线通车



location: 45°18'35.54"N 85° 1'34.26"E - 44°11'42.22"N 86°41'49.42"E


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NorthConnex, Sydney, Australia

31 October 2020*

The 9 kilometer long NorthConnex Tunnel has opened to traffic in Sydney. The new underground motorway connects the Pacific Motorway with the Hills Motorway, finally eliminating the missing link in the regional motorway system. Traffic can bypass 22 traffic lights on the Pennant Hills Road. The tunnel has cost A$ 3 billion and is tolled.









Ribbon finally cut for Sydney's $3 billion NorthConnex road tunnel


The Transport Minister says the tunnel will be "life changing" for Sydneysiders as motorists can travel from Newcastle to Melbourne without encountering a traffic light.




www.smh.com.au





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Dongjiakou-Liangshan Expressway, Shandong, China

Oct 31, 2020*

The 170 kilometers long section from Liangshan county to Xintai of Dongjiakou-Liangshan Expressway opens to traffic. It will cross Yellow River to Henan province and the bridge section sets to open by the end of this year. The total opened expressway mileage in Shandong province is over 7,000 km now.

source: 山东又一段高速通车！途经新泰、宁阳、汶上、东平、梁山五个县（市）

location: 35°49'32.56"N 115°57'17.14"E - 35°50'3.71"N 117°41'54.65"E

map: https://map.sogou.com/t/wwjFiL


----------



## General Huo

*G30 Liangyungang-Huoerguosi (Khorgas) Expressway, Xinjiang, China

October 30, 2020*

The 481 km G30 Expressway from Urumqi to Xiaocaohu is upgraded from 2x2 expressway to 2x4 8-lane expressway. It is not simple widening of existing road. A much straighter route with 7 additional tunnels built in the Tian Mountain Range valleys. From Chaiwopu (43°29'24.76"N 88° 0'4.04"E) to Wulapo (43°40'59.26"N 87°31'21.30"E) section closing to Urumqi, a new 6-lane expressway, about 50 km is built about 2-10km south of existing G30, making 10 lane expressway in this section.

source: 481公里！双向八车道！带你感受新疆速度_手机网易网

location: 43°40'59.26"N 87°31'21.30"E - 43° 5'8.95"N 88°31'39.77"E


----------



## General Huo

*S18 Huadu-Dongguan Expressway, Guangdong, China

Nov 1, 2020*

About 52.2km section of S18 Huadu-Dongguan Expressway from Jinpen to Xiancun opens to traffic. About 13km section from Taicheng to Jinpen close to the Guangzhou Baiyun Airport opened earlier this year. The expressway is a 6-lane expressway and part of S18 Huizhou-Zhaoqing Expressway.

source: 去机场省20分钟！花莞高速金盆至仙村互通立交段开通





花莞高速这个立交段今天通车！去白云机场可省近20分钟！


花莞高速这个立交段今天通车！去白云机场可省近20分钟！,花莞,白云机场,京港澳高速,高速公路,白云区




dy.163.com





location: 23°19'51.71"N 113°23'1.77"E - 23° 9'46.62"N 113°42'14.92"E

map: https://map.sogou.com/t/5m!Crt


----------



## General Huo

*Changdu (Chamdo) Mingzhu Road, Xizang (Tibet), China

October 7, 2020*

The 26.956 kilometer long Changduo Road opens to traffic. This road is not classed as expressway in China. However it is divided 2x2 lane with fully-controlled access appeared on GE.

source: 总投资47.32亿元！昌都大道建成通车_工作





投资47.32亿元，跨澜沧江17次，西藏这个大项目今日试运行通车！ - 西藏自治区工商业联合会（总商会）


西藏自治区工商业联合会和总商会是自治区党委、政府领导的以非公有制企业和非公有制经济人士为主体的人民团体和商会组织，是党和政府联系非公有制经济人士的桥梁纽带,是政府管理和服务非公有制经济的助手。



www.xn--vhq3x42huxan9bl2ztjz4y8ai8c36mxqk.com





location: 31° 6'25.66"N 97°11'22.54"E - 30°56'40.37"N 97°21'27.52"E


----------



## General Huo

*G341 Jiaonan-Haiyan Highway, Gansu, China

October 1, 2020*

The 53.6 kilometer long section from Baiyin to Zhongchuan, Lanzhou of G341 opens to traffic. It is classed as 1st grade highway. However it is divided 2x2 lane expressway with fully-controlled access appeared on GE. 

source: G341线白银至中川公路通车啦_手机网易网

location: 36°30'51.87"N 103°46'51.05"E - 36°35'2.44"N 104°19'18.90"E


----------



## Kemo

*S10, Poland*

S10 motorway between junctions Kobylanka and Stargard-West (6.4 km) has been opened today in full profile. It was previously a 1x2 expressway and has now been upgraded. It extends the existing section of S10 just east of Szczecin to 26 km.
Construction took 20 months and was completed in schedule.
S10 is a motorway, which will connect Szczecin with Warsaw via Bydgoszcz.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Xingning-Shanwei Expressway, Guangdong, China

28 Nov 2020*

The 45.91 km section from Wuhua to Luhe of Xingning-Shanwei Expressway opens to traffic. 

location: 23°44'27.83"N 115°42'12.29"E - 23°19'58.21"N 115°42'54.57"E

source: https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_10184179





通车了！华陆高速“粉”色登场_南方网


华陆高速提醒广大司乘：沿线风景虽美丽，但也要注意行车安全，切勿疲劳驾驶；高速公路上不能随意停车，非紧急情况下禁止停靠紧急停车带。




kb.southcn.com


----------



## General Huo

*Rongshui-Hechi Expressway, Guangxi, China

28 Nov 2020*

The 105.6 km Rongshui-Hechi Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 24°37'31.57"N 108°22'31.45"E - 24°55'7.95"N 109°16'46.55"E

source: 通车啦！全国唯一仫佬族自治县结束不通高速历史_广西新闻-BBRTV北部湾在线





融水至河池高速公路提前13个月建成通车-广西新闻网


11月28日，由广西北部湾投资集团有限公司直属企业广西新发展交通集团有限公司投资建设的融水至河池高速公路正式通车，30多万罗城仫佬族自治县百姓终于圆期盼多年的“高速梦”。据介绍，目前北投集团投资建设高速公路总里程约1912公里，总…



www.gxnews.com.cn


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar Section I - III, East Java, Indonesia

28 November 2020*

A 29 km motorway is opened to the west of Surabaya at 10 AM (local time). The first three sections connect Krian in the south to Bunder in the north. It forms the unofficial western outer expressway of Surabaya with interchanges to the existing Trans Java Toll Road and Surabaya - Gresik Toll Road. Further expansion to Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate (JIIPE) to the north of Gresik is under construction.

Location - OpenStreetMap








Ruas Tol Krian-Legundi-Bunder-Manyar Mulai Beroperasi Hari Ini


Jalan tol yang hari ini dioperasikan terdiri dari 3 Seksi dengan total panjang jalan tol yang siap dioperasikan sepanjang 29 kilometer.




ekonomi.bisnis.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D6, Czechia

30 November 2020*

A 10 kilometer extension of the D6 motorway has opened to traffic in the Czech Republic today. It extends D6 from Nové Strašecí to a temporary endpoint at Krušovice. This new motorway consisted of two segments: the segment from Nové Strašecí to Řevničov and the Řevničov bypass, which ends near the village of Krušovice.









Karlovarská D6 je o 10 kilometrů delší, řidičům slouží nový obchvat Řevničova







www.mdcr.cz





East endpoint: OpenStreetMap
West endpoint: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pénétrante de Béjaïa, Algeria

30 November 2020*

A 10 kilometer segment of the so-called Pénétrante de Béjaïa motorway has opened to traffic in Algeria. The new segment is located near the town of Amizour. The Pénétrante de Béjaïa is a much-delayed spur motorway from the East-West Autoroute in Algeria to the port city of Béjaïa on the Mediterranean Sea.









Un nouveau tronçon ouvert : l’autoroute de Béjaïa au compte-gouttes


Un nouveau tronçon de l’autoroute de Bejaia a été ouvert à la circulation automobile.




www.tsa-algerie.com





East end: OpenStreetMap
presumed west end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*G1221 Yanji-Changchun Expressway, Jilin, China

30 Nov 2020*

The 147.91 km section from Longjing to Dapuchaihe of G1221 Yanji-Changchun Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 42°46'34.69"N 127°51'59.38"E - 42°46'23.71"N 129°14'27.36"E

source: 重磅！通往长白山北景区第一条高速公路通车


----------



## Alien x

> *Today 01 Dec 2020 at 15:00 local time the section Zenica north – Zenica south o Corridor Vc will be officially included in closed payment system.*
> about 10km section which bypasses Zenica
> 
> *Press JP Autoceste FBiH*





Stefan_Rudic said:


> Waze map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit Zenica sjever,


----------



## Le Clerk

*Romania: A7
16 km motorway section was opened today officially *

This is the first section of A7 (an approx 450 km long motorway) to be opened in Romania, and serves as by-pass for the city of Bacau in eastern part of the country.



















*OSM link*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You could add a little more information than that... The idea behind this topic is that you can read up on recent motorway openings even if you don't follow the national threads. In this case, the reader has no idea where that 16 km segment may be, or where A7 is. The post would be better if it included a location, link to Open Street Map & a source.


----------



## spacetweek

It seems to be the Bacau bypass which has opened in half-profile.
OSM link


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> You could add a little more information than that... The idea behind this topic is that you can read up on recent motorway openings even if you don't follow the national threads. In this case, the reader has no idea where that 16 km segment may be, or where A7 is. The post would be better if it included a location, link to Open Street Map & a source.


I edited my post. Thanks !



spacetweek said:


> It seems to be the Bacau bypass which has opened in half-profile.
> OSM link


It was opened as full profile.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Romania: A10 lot 1 (17 km)*

A 15 km section of A10 lot 1 was opened on 3.12.2020, between A1 at Sebes and Alba Iulia. The interchanges A1/A10 and Alba Iulia are still U/C and will open in H1 2021 (with additionally 2 km) of motorway. Remaining Lot 2 of A10 between Alba Iulia and Aiud (25 km) will open next year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N353, France

6 December 2020*

The southwestern portion of N353 / M353 opens to traffic near Strasbourg in Eastern France. It is a three kilometer segment of voie express between A35 and N83 (M83), between Geispolsheim and Illkirch. 









Geispolsheim-Fegersheim. [DOSSIER] Eurométropole de Strasbourg : la rocade sud mise en service dimanche matin


La deuxième phase de la rocade sud, entre Fegersheim et Geispolsheim, sera mise en service ce dimanche en fin de matinée. Ce dernier maillon boucle le contournement sud de Strasbourg et pourrait alléger la Vigie, l’A35 et même l’avenue du Rhin à Strasbourg.




www.dna.fr





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Kemo

*S5 E261, Poland*

Since Thursday (3rd December), section Szubin-North - Żnin-North of S5 motorway (on the route Bydgoszcz - Poznań) is available in full 2x2 profile.
Construction of this 18 km long section took 43 months and was completed way beyond original schedule.


Map: Driving Directions - GraphHopper Maps


----------



## General Huo

*S96 Panzhihua-Dali Expressway, Sichuan, China

6 Dec 2020*

The 41 km Sichuan section of S96 Panzhihua-Dali Expressway opens to traffic. It road passes through heavily mountainous western Sichuan area. 81% of this road is on bridges on tunnels. The long tunnels include 8.775 km long Baoding #2 Tunnel and 4.657km Zhongba Tunnel.

location: 26°35'54.67"N 101°31'19.42"E - 26°25'41.05"N 101°45'45.27"E

source: 历经近五年建设 四川攀枝花至云南大理高速公路四川段通车-中新网








历时5年建设 攀大高速今日18时正式通车


历时5年建设 攀大高速今日18时正式通车



sc.sina.com.cn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 12, Finland

8 december 2020*

The 13 kilometer bypass of Lahti opens to traffic in Finland. It is part of Highway 12 (valtatie 12) that passes the city on the south side, linking up with Highway 4. Out of the 13 kilometer bypass, 6 kilometers was built as a four lane controlled-access highway.









Lahden eteläinen kehätie aukeaa liikenteelle – A-Insinöörit suunnitteli viisi haastavaa siltaa - ePressi


Uusi Lahden eteläinen kehätie avataan liikenteelle tiistaina 8. joulukuuta aikataulustaan edellä. Väyläviraston mittavassa ti...




www.epressi.com





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*RN7, Argentina

9 December 2020*

A 13 kilometer segment of the upgraded RN7 has opened to traffic between a locality called Heavy and the town of Carmen de Areco in Buenos Aires province, Argentina. This is approximately 120 kilometers west of Buenos Aires. Satellite images show that this is a controlled-access highway with interchanges.



Se habilitó el tramo San Andrés de Giles – Carmen de Areco de la autovía 7 – Tribuna del pueblo



Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E20 & E22, Sweden

10 December 2020*

Two new motorways opened to traffic in Sweden today.

A 15 kilometer motorway segment of E20 opened to traffic between Alingsås and Vårgårda, which is some 50 kilometers east of Göteborg (Gothenburg).









Tidigarelagd trafiköppning av nya E20 Alingsås-Vårgårda


E20 får en ny sträckning mellan trafikplats Bälinge och trafikplats Hjultorp när den nya motorvägen öppnat för trafik




www.trafikverket.se





west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap


Also, a 16 kilometer motorway segment of E22 opened to traffic between Sätaröd and Vä, bypassing the town of Tollarp. This means that the entire road from Malmö to Kristianstad is now a controlled-access highway, with almost all of that being a four lane motorway with just a small 2+1 road remaining near Hörby.









Följ med ut på E22:ans nya sträcka


110 000 ton asfalt och en miljard kronor senare står nya E22-sträckan mellan Sätaröd och Vä nästan färdig. Vägen som invigs den 10 december gör så att bilister inte längre behöver köra igenom Tollarp när man kör mellan Malmö och Kristianstad.




www.svt.se





west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Qingjian-Zichang Expressway, Shaanxi, China

11 Dec 2020*

The 30.1 km long Qingjian-Zichang Expressway opens to traffic.

location: 37° 9'23.41"N 109°47'27.34"E - 37° 8'19.25"N 110° 4'20.07"E

source: 陕西清涧至子长高速公路今日正式通车


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*China*

Some more expressways opened to traffic in Yunnan province:

*10 January*
* Yunnan: S8012 Central Yunnan Economic Circle Ring Expressways (Wuding - Xundian): 105 km

*13 January*
* Yunnan: G5615 Tianhou Expressway (Mojiang - Lincang: 236 km

*15 January*
* Yunnan: G8512 Jingda Expressway (Jinghong - Menghai): 53 km

Total: 394 kilometers


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kickapoo Turnpike, Oklahoma, USA

January 5*

The southern half of the Kickapoo Turnpike has opened to traffic east of Oklahoma City, even though works are not yet completed. It's an 8 mile segment from US 62 to I-40.

News report: Second Half Of Kickapoo Turnpike To Open 

Map: OpenStreetMap (north end) & OpenStreetMap (south end)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 31, Oman

7 January*

An 18 kilometer segment of the upgraded Highway 31 has opened to traffic in Oman. It is located in a desert area somewhere between Adam and Thumrait. The exact location is not given, but the news report indicates that 280 out of 318 kilometers of Highway 31 have now been upgraded. Highway 31 is the main highway to the south of Oman. Most of this road is a dual carriageway with interchanges but some areas have roundabouts. However much of Highway 31 runs through unpopulated areas with no other roads, making it a de-facto motorway. 









New part of Adam-Haima-Thumrait dual carriageway opened


Muscat: The Ministry of Transport, Communications and Information Technology on Thursday opened additional 18 km of Adam-Haima-Thumrait dual carriageway for traffic.With the...




www.omanobserver.om





General region: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*CT.02 Cao Lanh - Rach Soi Expressway, Vietnam

12 January*

The southern portion of the Cao Lanh - Rach Soi Expressway (_Đường cao tốc Cao Lãnh – Rạch Sỏi_) has opened to traffic in Vietnam. It is a 51 kilometer segment from Lộ Tẻ to Rạch Sỏi*. *This expressway was built on a narrow profile of 17 meters due to the lack of larger cities in the region. It is the first expressway south of the Mekong River delta and the southernmost expressway of Vietnam so far. It is part of CT.02, which is the western leg of the 'North-South Expressway'.

News report: Kiên Giang: Chính thức thông xe tuyến cao tốc Lộ Tẻ - Rạch Sỏi 

North end: OpenStreetMap

South end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Kapalbetung Section IIA, South Sumatra, Indonesia

26 January 2021*

A 9 km motorway is opened to the south of Palembang, South Sumatra at 8 AM (local time), connecting Jakabaring and Kramasan. It is part of Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung) Toll Road, constituting the main trunk of Trans Sumatra Toll Road. Further expansion to the northwest is under construction.

Location:
OpenStreetMap








Menilik Jalan Tol Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung yang Diresmikan Jokowi


Jalan tol Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung atau Kapal Betung sepanjang 111,69 km yang bakal diresmikan Presiden Joko Widodo.




sumsel.suara.com


----------



## cis logos

*Bogor Outer Ring Road Section IIIA, West Java, Indonesia

30 January*

A 3.8 km motorway is opened to traffic at midnight today, connecting Simpang Yasmin and Kayumanis (Simpang Semplak) in the north of Bogor. It is part of the entirely elevated Bogor Outer Ring Road (11.3 km). Further expansion to the northwest and connection with Depok - Antasari toll road are under construction.

Location: 
OpenStreetMap








Tol BORR Seksi IIIA Resmi Beroperasi Sabtu Pukul 00.00 WIB


Tol BORR seksi IIIA diharapkan bisa mengurai kemacetan yang sering terjadi di Jalan Soleh Iskandar.




www.inews.id


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1, Slovakia

29 January 2021*

An 11.3 kilometer segment of the D1 motorway has opened to traffic in Slovakia, forming a bypass of the city of Žilina. The project is officially named '_Hričovské Podhradie – Lietavská Lúčka_', the new segment is located between the D3 interchange (already constructed 15 years ago) and the Žilina-Juh (south) exit, which is Exit 199.

The project included two tunnels:

Ovčiarsko, 2275 m
Žilina, 687 m
Map: OpenStreetMap





__





Správy


Všetky diaľničné novinky, tlačové správy, analýzy.




ndsas.sk


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*China*

A China roundup of recent expressway openings;

*16 January*
* Guangdong S1 Guanglian Expressway: 22 kilometers opened to traffic along the east side of Guangzhou Airport

*20 January*

Jiangsu: S45 Hangchang Expressway: 25 kilometers opened between Yixing and the Zhejiang border
Yunnan: Silan Expressway: 131 kilometers opened to traffic between Simao and Lancang

*22 January*
* Yunnan: S45 Yuanman Expressway: 39 kilometers opened between Yuanjiang and Honghe

*25 January*
* Guangdong: S8 Guangfozhao Expressway: 13 kilometers opened between Foshan and Sanshui

*1 February*

Hubei: S43 Xiaohong Expressway: 46 kilometers opened between Xiaochang and Anlu
Tibet: G4218 Yaye Expressway: 40 kilometers opened between Lhasa Airport and Chalaxiang

Total: 316 kilometers


----------



## General Huo

Some missing routes （including urban rapid roads) and some mileage corrections are in red.

*25 December*


Yunnan: Yishi Expressway (Yiliang - Shilin): 20 km (west end: OpenStreetMap east end OpenStreetMap )
Shaanxi: G3511 Hebao Expressway (Binzhou - Linyou): 52 km (east end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap )
Jiangxi: G6011 Nanshao Expressway (Ningdu - Xingguo): 63 km (north end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap )
Sichuan & Chongqing: S15 Tongguang Expressway (Qianfeng - Xiamianzhen): 79 km (north end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap )
*Fujian: Xiamen-Quanzhou-Zhangzhou City Union Expressway (泉厦漳城市联盟高速公路): 29.35km ( 24°41'44.06"N 118°34'36.62"E - 24°38'43.59"N 118°19'6.27"E) 泉厦漳城市联盟路泉州段通车 泉厦省20分钟车程*
*Gansu: S60 Huining-Laojunpo Expressway (S60会老高速公路): 8.671 km (35°46'23.38"N 105°27'15.91"E - 35°42'32.96"N 105°24'33.18"E) S60会老高速公路建成通车 并入全国高速"一张网"运行-中新网甘肃*
*Hebei: Xiong'an New District K1 Rapid Road (雄安新区K1快速路): 10.8km (39° 3'56.02"N 116° 5'47.96"E - 39° 2'37.91"N 116° 8'39.15"E) K1快速路开通：雄安站旅客25分钟到容城 雄安新区首条市政快速路正式通车*

*26 December*


Shandong: Gaodong Expressway (Gaotang - Dong'e): 77 km (north end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap )
Shandong: Dezhou Line (Dezhou bypass): 15 km (west end: OpenStreetMap east end: OpenStreetMap )
Shandong: Dongliang Expressway (Liangshan - Henan border): 10 km (east end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap )
Henan: S88 Zhengluan Expressway (Yaoshanzhen - Luanchuan): 79 km (east end: OpenStreetMap west end; OpenStreetMap )
Henan: S93 Jiluo Expressway (Jiyang - Luoyang): 42 km (north end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap )
Henan: S26 Fanhui Expressway (Taiqian - Shandong border): 10 km (west end: OpenStreetMap east end: OpenStreetMap )

*27 December*

Hong Kong: Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link: 7 km
Gansu: G0611 Zhangwen Expressway (Zhangye - Biandokou): 89 km

*28 December*

Shaanxi: G3511 Hebao Expressway (Heyuan - Tongchuan): 130 km *only 78km open*
Jiangsu: S39 Jiangyi Expressway (Cangzhou - Yixing): 18 km
Guangxi: G59 Hobei Expressway (Lipu - Yulin): 261 km
Guangdong: S6 Guanglong Expressway (Huizhou section): 30 km
Guangdong: S6 Guanglong Expressway (Huizhou - Zijin) (*广东河惠莞高速紫惠段 Heyuan-Huizhou-Dongguan Expressway)*: 77 km (23°32'7.80"N 115° 7'17.72"E - 23° 4'50.37"N 114°31'4.79"E)
*Guangdong: Heyuan-Huizhou-Dongguan Expressway Pingtan-Tonghu section (河惠莞高速公路平潭至潼湖段): 46.79 km (22°59'27.78"N 114° 4'15.19"E - 23° 1'28.07"N 114°27'27.66"E) 河惠莞高速公路惠州平潭至潼湖段、紫金至惠州惠阳段明天将正式通车*
Guangdong: S8 Guangfozhao Expressway (Guangzhou - Foshan):* 7 km ** 11.85 km (7km Foshan section, ~5km Guangzhou section)* 
Guangdong: S11 Dachao Expressway (Dabu - Chaozhou): 121 km
Guangdong: S14 Shanzhan Expressway (Puning - Jiexi): 23 km *37.5 km open*
Guangdong: S20 Guangzhongjiang Expressway (Jiangmen - Zhongshan): 23 km
Guangdong: S51 Luoyang Expressway (Yangjiang - Hailing Island): 9 km
Guangdong: S59 Huaiyang Expressway (Huaiji - Yunan): 106 km
Guangdong: S85 Shantou Ring Expressway: 82 km
Yunnan: S8012 Dianzhong Economic Circle Ring Expressway (Xundian - Zhanyi): 60 km
*Zhejiang: Taizhou Luze Flyover Rapid Road (台州市路泽太高架快速路): 21 km (28°36'9.48"N 121°23'47.48"E - 28°25'22.23"N 121°23'3.29"E) http://zizhan.mot.gov.cn/st/zhejiang/tupianfengcai/202012/t20201231_3510625.html*
*Chongqing: Chongqing 1st Vertical Rapid Line (重庆快速路一纵线): 7.8 km (29°30'55.31"N 106°21'3.22"E - 29°27'10.49"N 106°20'32.11"E) 西部（重庆）科学城交通建设又进一步 快速路一纵线青龙咀至农马立交段通车*

*29 December*

Guangdong: S86 Shenzhen Outer Ring Expressway: *67.72 km (51 km in Shenzhen, 17 km in Dongguan)*
Hainan: S15 Danbai Expressway (Danzhou - Baisha): 35 km
Yunnan: S43 Shanghe Expressway (Heqing - Lijiang): 42 km

*30 December*

Chongqing: G8513 Guanglu Expressway (Rongchang - Sichuan border): 21 km
Guangxi: Dapu Expressway (Datangzhen - Pubei): 124 km
Hunan: Anci Expressway (Anxiang - Cili): 121 km *only 38.5 km open*
Yunnan: Chengyizhao Expressway (Haizixiang - Zhaotong): 93 km
Yunnan: G5613 Baolu Expressway (Wafangxiang - Lushui): 70 km *85.17 km 今天这条公路试通车后结束了怒江州没有高速公路的历史云南看点社会频道_云南网*
Chongqing: G5515 Zhangnan Expressway (Qianjiang - Mawuba): 48 km
*Shanghai: Longdong Flyover (龙东高架路中环路立交-G1503绕城高速立交): 9.5km (31°13'25.56"N 121°37'8.66"E - 31°14'47.06"N 121°43'23.32"E) 龙东高架路全线实现结构贯通 12月30日晚22时开放交通*
*Shaanxi: Xi'an 4 sections of Rapid Roads (西安北三环与太华路立交工程, 西安东南二环—长鸣路立交工程, 西安广安路快速化改造北二环-安邸立交工程, 西安东三环改造灞柳东路-北三环工程): 3.545 km + 7.84 km + 3.805 km + 2.39 km 西安北三环—太华路立交等4条快速路集中通车_新华网陕西频道*
*Jiangxi : Tonggu-Wanzai Expressway Yifeng Connection Expressway (铜鼓至万载高速公路宜丰联络线) : 25.447 km (28°29'16.85"N 114°33'19.87"E - 28°30'57.44"N 114°47'54.26"E) 铜万高速公路宜丰联络线新建工程建成通车-图片风采-江西省交通运输厅*
*Gansu: G69 Yinbai Expressway Tianshuipu-Yonghe section (银百高速甜水堡至永和高速公路合水立交至宫河立交): 60 km (35°45'51.47"N 107°57'57.90"E - 35°17'13.16"N 108°16'38.83"E)*

*31 December*

Anhui: Chuzhou Ring Expressway: 27 km
Guangdong: S26 Zhongyang Expressway (Kaiping - Yangchun): 82 km
Hainan: S26 Shanhai Expressway (Wuzhishan - Sanya): 56 km * only 27km open*
Hunan: S50 Changzhi Expressway (Loudi - Xinhua): 74 km
Sichuan: S3 Chengziyu Expressway (Chengdu - Chongqing): 164 km  *110 km*
Sichuan: S4 Chengyizhao Expressway (Chengdu - Yibin): 157 km
Sichuan: SA3 Chengdu Economic Circle Ring Expressway (Dujiangyan - Pujiang): 101 km
Sichuan: SA3 Chengdu Economic Circle Ring Expressway (Zhongjiang - Deyang): 40 km
Sichuan: G4216 Rongli Expressway (Qianwei - Muchuan): 28 km *32 km*
*Sichuan: G4216 Rongli Expressway (Mabian Branch 仁沐新高速马边支线): 43.847 km (28°52'9.26"N 103°33'30.33"E - 29° 1'10.79"N 103°53'36.94"E) 仁沐新高速公路犍为枢纽至沐川马边段建成通车-中新网*
*Sichuan: Chengdu Tianfu Airport Expressway (成都天府国际机场高速公路): 70 km including 57 km north section, 3km city connection, 10 km Tianfu connection (30°35'57.18"N 104° 6'59.09"E - 30°15'54.63"N 104°32'27.94"E - 30°26'44.50" 104° 6'19.31"E) 今天四川8条高速公路集中通车！这份通行指南请收下！_四川在线*
*Sichuan: Yibin City Bypass Expressway West section (宜宾过境高速西段): 31.744 km (28°53'10.52"N 104°29'43.99"E - 28°39'13.36"N 104°33'54.26"E) 定了！成宜高速、宜宾城市过境高速西段今晚通车！_腾讯新闻*
Sichuan: G4217 Rongchang Expressway (Shiziping Tunnel area 汶马高速古尔沟至米亚罗段): 24 km 四川汶马高速建成通车 马尔康加入成都3.5小时经济圈-中新网
Yunnan: G0613 Xiangli Expressway (Shangri-La - Lijiang): 125 km *140.305km 香格里拉至丽江高速公路试通车*
Yunnan: G4216 Rongli Expressway (Yongsheng - Lijiang): 67 km
Yunnan: G5615 Tianhou Expressway (Tengchong - Houqiaozhen): 52 km
Yunnan*: G7611 Duxiang Expressway (Guizhou border - Zhaotong - Longtoushanzhen): 40 km
*Yunnan*: Yibin-Zhaotong Expressway Yiliang-Zhaotong section (宜昭高速彝良至昭通段): 92.72 km (27°25'30.71"N 103°45'25.53"E - 27°33'21.99"N 104°15'21.63"E) 宜昭高速彝良至昭通段建成通车_腾讯新闻*
*Yunnan*: Yibin-Bijie Expressway Banzhuba-Maanshan section (宜毕高速公路斑竹坝至马鞍山段): 30.8 km (27°58'42.28"N 104°55'36.85"E - 27°49'6.13"N 105° 0'32.14"E) 昭通5段高速将在本月底通车，具体时间来了～_腾讯新闻*
*Yunnan*: Zhaotong-Luzhou Expressway Yiliang-Zhenxiong section (昭泸高速彝良至镇雄段): 73.558 km (27°33'21.99"N 104°15'21.63"E - 27°27'50.11"N 104°56'4.08"E)*
*Yunnan*: Zhenxiong-Hezhang Expressway (镇赫高速公路): 12.285 km (27°25'4.38"N 104°55'2.44"E - 27°20'22.25"N 104°51'1.69"E)*
*Hubei: Jingzhou City North Rapid Road (荆州城北快速路): 23.9 km (30°21'59.96"N 112° 7'57.34"E - 30°18'47.50"N 112°20'54.99"E) 收官！荆州城北快速路今日通车_政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper https://kknews.cc/zh-my/design/9jnxjo5.html*
*Hubei: Wujia Expressway to Wuhan 3rd Ring Connection Line (武嘉高速至三环联络线): 2.95 km (30°27'9.14"N 114°13'45.27"E - 30°25'12.77"N 114°12'59.28"E) http://m.cnhubei.com/content/2020-12/30/content_13534520.html*
*Jiangsu: Yangzhou West Outer Ring Rapid Road ph-I (扬州西外环路一期工程文昌西路至扬天路段): 14.482 km (32°30'26.14"N 119°17'55.90"E - 32°22'46.65"N 119°17'47.27"E) http://k.sina.com.cn/article_1787124231_6a855a0701900yn31.html*
* These 5 expressways 242 km are all located in Zhaotong District of Yunnan and open in one day

*1 January*

Gansu: S25 Jingtian Expressway (Jingning - Zhuangluang): 65 km
Inner Mongolia: S31 Hohe Expressway (Junggar - Shanxi border): 44 km
Sichuan: S1 Chengwan Expressway (Tongjiang - Wanyuan): 101 km
Sichuan: G8513 Pingmian Expressway (Jiangyou - Mianyang): 23 km
Gansu: G75 Lanhai Expressway (Weiyuan - Hadapuzhen ): 105 km, expressway now completed from Lanzhou to ferry terminal to Haikou

*6 January*

Fujian: G1517 Puyan Expressway (Mingxi - Lixizhen): 100 km

*10 January*

Yunnan: S8012 Central Yunnan Economic Circle Ring Expressways (Wuding - Xundian): 105 km

*13 January*

Yunnan: G5615 Tianhou Expressway (Mojiang - Lincang: 236 km

*15 January*

Yunnan: G8512 Jingda Expressway (Jinghong - Menghai): 53 km

*16 January*

Guangdong: S1 Guanglian Expressway: 22 kilometers opened to traffic along the east side of Guangzhou Airport
*Fujian: G1517 Puyan Expressway Zhongxian - Guangping (莆炎高速尤溪中仙至大田广平段): 48 km (26° 3'20.72"N 117°46'48.51"E - 25°57'38.69"N 118°12'58.84"E) http://fj.sina.com.cn/news/b/2021-01-17/detail-ikftssan7292165.shtml*
*19 January*

*Guangdong: S26 Zhongshan-Kaiping Expressway Baisha-Luoken (中开高速公路台山段白沙到新会罗坑段): 24.341 km (22°18'47.42"N 112°40'39.06"E - 22°24'8.17"N 112°55'11.94"E) http://www.cnts.gov.cn/tssrmzf/tsyw/ztbd/xczx/content/post_2236970.html*
*20 January*

Jiangsu: S45 Hangchang Expressway: 25.5 kilometers opened between Yixing and the Zhejiang border
Yunnan: Silan Expressway: 131.5 kilometers opened to traffic between Simao and Lancang

*22 January*

Yunnan: S45 Yuanman Expressway: 39 kilometers opened between Yuanjiang and Honghe

*25 January*

Guangdong: S8 Guangfozhao Expressway: 13 kilometers opened between Foshan and Sanshui
*Chongqing: Wanzhou-Kaizhou Rapid Road (万开快速通道): 11.594 km. It contains 9228 meter Wankai Tunnel, the longest road tunnel in Chongqing. https://www.sohu.com/a/446559084_124722 *
*26 January*

*Guangdong: Foshan 1st Ring West Expandion Gaoming Bridge to Fulong Bridge section (佛山一环西拓工程高明大桥至富龙大桥): 19.65 km (23°15'37.98"N 112°51'20.07"E - 23°12'49.49"N 112°57'39.83"E) https://www.foshannews.net/gm/gmtt/202101/t20210126_384510.html*
*1 February*

Hubei: S43 Xiaohong Expressway: 46 kilometers opened between Xiaochang and Anlu
Tibet: G4218 Yaye Expressway: 40 kilometers opened between Lhasa Airport and Chalaxiang
*Hainan: Haikou Haixiu Rapid Road Phase II (海口海秀快速路二期): 4.397 km http://www.hq.xinhuanet.com/news/2021-02/02/c_1127052268.htm http://www.chinanews.com/tp/hd2011/2021/02-01/970110.shtml*
*3 February*

*Gansu: Subei-Shazaoyuan 1st grade highway (肃北至沙枣园一级公路): 51.3 km http://www.gs.chinanews.com/news/2021/02-03/337028.shtml*
*4 February*

*Zhejiang: Hangzhou Caihong Rapid Road Fuyang section (杭州彩虹快速路富阳段): 17km (30° 9'18.14"N 120° 6'22.45"E - 30° 6'48.87"N 119°56'48.09"E) https://appm.hangzhou.com.cn/article_pc.php?id=368223*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chennai Outer Ring Road, India

8 February 2021*

The second phase of the Chennai Outer Ring Road has opened to traffic. It is a 30 kilometer, six lane expressway along the northwest quadrant of Greater Chennai.









CM opens second phase of Chennai Outer Ring Road | Chennai News - Times of India


CHENNAI: Tamil Nadu chief minister Edappadi K Palaniswami on Monday inaugurated the second phase of the Chennai Outer Ring Road, which was built at a .




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





south end: OpenStreetMap
north end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D4, Slovakia

11 February 2021*

A 7.5 kilometer segment of the D4 motorway has opened to traffic on the east side of Bratislava, Slovakia. The new segment runs from Exit 18 Bratislava-Vrakuňa to Exit 25 Ivanka pri Dunaji.
The D4 motorway froms a beltway around Bratislava and is being developed as a large PPP contract.









Otvorený je ďalší úsek diaľničného obchvatu Bratislavy: Vrakuňa - Ivanka pri Dunaji - Bratislavskykraj.sk


Nový úsek začína v mimoúrovňovej križovatke Vrakuňa, kde nadväzuje na diaľnicu D4 v prevádzke Bratislava (juh) – Podunajské Biskupice – Vrakuňa. Západne od obce Most pri Bratislave križuje preložku cesty […]




bratislavskykraj.sk





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N164, France

15 February 2021*

A 3.5 km segment of the N164 _voie express _upgrade has opened to traffic in Bretagne (Brittany) in Western France. This is the eastern segment of the N164 upgrade around Châteauneuf-du-Faou. It doesn't have any new interchanges, but ties in with the existing four lane segment at Landeleau. It commences near Saint-André, the adjoining segment is still under construction.

N164 is an east-west route through the interior of Bretagne. It is located between N12 and N165, which are both long-distance expressways to Brest. The 161 kilometer N164 is gradually being expanded to a four lane expressway (_voie express_).

Press release: RN164 – Ouverture à 2x2 voies de la section Est du contournement de Châteauneuf-du-Faou - Direction interdépartementale des routes Ouest

West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

Summary of expressways and urban rapid road openings in *China

6 Feb 2021
Shanghai:* South-North Flyover/Jiyang Road Rapid Road (上海济阳路快速化/南北高架路), 8.8 km ( 31°10'25.29"N 121°28'25.10"E - 31° 7'21.33"N 121°29'33.81"E), 定了！南北高架路浦东、闵行段本周六通车，限行措施请留意！

*8 Feb 2021
Yunnan*: *Da*kaimen-*Jia*sa (Dajia) Expressway (大戛高速公路): 66.65 km (24° 0'42.43"N 101°35'45.67"E - 24° 1'19.00" 102°11'24.56"E) , ~20km opened in 2019, 历时四年建设！云南大戛高速实现全线通车 https://cbgc.scol.com.cn/news/808854

*Yunnan*: Nanjian-Jingdong Expressway(南涧至景东高速公路): only 3 segments of this 95 km expressway make trial open at this time. The news doesn't state the opening milage. The whole route should open soon. https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2021-02-09/doc-ikftpnny5967817.shtml

*Jiangsu:* Wuxi Fengxiang Rapid Road (无锡凤翔路快速化): 10.3 km (31°41'53.29"N 120°16'32.33"E - 31°36'49.85"N 120°16'47.54"E) https://www.sohu.com/a/449533960_120052765

*9 Feb 2021
Hubei:* G59 Hohhot-Beihai Expressway Yidu Yangtse River Bridge (呼北高速宜都长江大桥): 15.679km (30°18'46.40"N 111°25'42.20"E-30°25'18.79"N 111°31'49.85"E), Yidu Yangtse River Bridge is a 1000 m main span suspension bridge. http://news.cnhubei.com/content/2021-02/08/content_13620880.html

*10 February2021
Anhui*: Anqing Zhongxin Boulevard Flyover (安庆中兴大道高架桥): 6.5 km (30°35'23.97"N 117° 4'3.35"E - 30°32'10.65"N 117° 2'50.26"E) https://www.sohu.com/a/450346642_559150


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ghadir Freeway, Iran

25 February 2021*

The 158 kilometer Ghadir Freeway has opened to traffic as a southern bypass of Tehran in Iran. The new six lane freeway runs from Abyek to Charmshahr and forms the southwestern bypass of Tehran. It bypasses the city at a considerable distance. It is part of Freeway 2.

News report: https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/458507/Rouhani-inaugurates-major-freeway-near-capital-Tehran

West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 281, Texas, United States

February 27, 2021*

A circa 1 mile extension of the US 281 freeway project in San Antonio, Texas, was reported to have been put into service on February 27. This extends the US 281 main lanes to across Stone Oak Parkway. This means that phase I of the US 281 project in northern San Antonio has been completed. Phase II is also under construction farther to the north.

Location: OpenStreetMap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365696468548538369


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*North Carolina State Highway 148, Kinston

March 1, 2021*

The eastern leg of the C.F. Harvey Parkway, numbered as State Highway 148, opened to traffic today near Kinston, North Carolina. NC-148 forms a northern bypass of Kinston, which is partially built to freeway standards. The parkway connects to the regional airport and the Global TransPark, a logistics/industrial site near the airport. The segment opened today is 5 miles long and is located between NC-58 and NC-11, this segment has been built to freeway standards.

Press release: C.F. Harvey Parkway Extension to Open Ahead of Schedule

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Xingyi City Loop Expressway, Guizhou, China

March 1, 2021*

62.504 km long Xingyi City Loop Expressway opens to traffic. The Fenglin Bridge on this route is 361 meters high from the bottom of water to the bridge surface, which is world 12th highest bridge currently.

source: 今天，兴义环城高速公路正式通车！_政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper





今天，兴义环城高速公路通车了！


今天，兴义环城高速公路通车了！,高速公路,兴义,黔西南,收费站,丰都,兴义市




www.163.com





Fenglin Bridge: Malinghe Bridge Fenglin - HighestBridges.com

map:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 183, Austin, Texas, USA

February 24, 2021*

The final segment of the US 183 south upgrade in Austin, Texas has opened to traffic on February 24. The project was declared completed on 1 March. The US 183 has been upgraded to freeway standards, the new main lanes are tolled. The entire project was 8 miles long from US 290 to SH 71 near the airport, the segment opened on February 24 is approximately 2.5 miles long from Bolm Road to SH 71.

Project website release: 183 Toll Road Open

Contractor press release: Fluor-Led Joint Venture Opens 8-Mile 183 South Project in Austin, Texas

Location of newest segment: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Tunisia

7 March, 2021*

The southernmost extension of A1 has opened to traffic yesterday in Tunisia, a 37 kilometer segment of four lane motorway from Ben Gardane to just short of the Libyan border at Ras Ajdir. 

West terminus: OpenStreetMap
East terminus: OpenStreetMap









Tunisie : Mechichi inaugure le dernier tronçon de l’autoroute Médenine/ Ras Jdir - Gnet news


Le chef du gouvernement, Hichem Mechichi, a inauguré hier dimanche 07 Mars, le 8ème tronçon de l’autoroute Ben Guerdane/ Ras Jdir, qui s’étend sur un trajet de 37 Km. En marge de sa visite au gouvernorat de Médenine pour commémorer le cinquième anniversaire de la bataille de Ben Guerdane...




news.gnet.tn


----------



## General Huo

*Yuanyang-Manhao Expressway, Yunnan, China

09 Mar 2021*

The 138.668 km full length of Yuanyang-Manhao (Yuanman) Expressway opens to traffic. On 22 Jan, 39 km part of this route opened to traffic.

source: http://www.cnr.cn/yn/ynkx/20210309/t20210309_525431600.shtml

map:


----------



## cis logos

*Sigli - Banda Aceh (Tol Sibanceh) Section III, Aceh, Indonesia

10 March*

A 16 km motorway is opened to traffic at 6 AM, Western Indonesia Time, connecting Indrapuri and Jantho to the southeast of Banda Aceh. It is part of Trans Sumatra Toll Road main corridor. Further expansion to the north and southeast is under construction.

Location:
northwest end
southeast end








Ruas Tol Sigli-Banda Aceh Seksi 3 Dibuka Gratis Mulai Rabu 10 Maret 2021


Hutama Karya akan kembali mengoperasikan secara fungsional Ruas Sigli-Banda Aceh Seksi 3 (Jantho – Indrapuri) mulai Rabu (10/3) pukul 06.00 WIB.




www.liputan6.com


----------



## cis logos

*Medan - Binjai Section I, North Sumatra, Indonesia

11 March*

A 4.2 km motorway is opened to traffic at 7 AM, Western Indonesia Time, connecting Tanjung Mulia interchange and Marelan to the north of Medan. It's connected with Tol Belmera, a motorway branch to the port of Belawan. Further expansion to Langsa in the northwest is under construction.

Location: 
west end
east end








Tol Medan-Binjai Seksi I Tanjung Mulia-Marelan resmi beroperasi


Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) PT Hutama Karya selaku pengelola Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS), Kamis, resmi mengoperasikan ruas Tol Medan-Binjai seksi 1 ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N57, France

11 March 2021*

A 3 kilometer segment of four lane N57 has opened to traffic yesterday in Eastern France. The new _voie express_ is located between Vellefaux and Authoison. Construction took only 1 year. This segment of N57 links Vesoul to Besançon and is being developed as a four lane, 110 km/h expressway.









Photos. La 2x2 voies entre Vellefaux et Authoison a été inaugurée


Ce jeudi a été inaugurée la 2x2 voies Vellefaux-Authoison, en présence des élus et des entreprises qui ont participé au vaste chantier. La mise en service du tronçon a suivi dans la foulée.




www.estrepublicain.fr





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## cis logos

*Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Tol Becakayu) Section IA-IB, Jakarta SCR, Indonesia

13 March*

A 3.06 km motorway is opened to traffic at 6 AM, Western Indonesia Time, covering the western end connection with Wiyoto Wiyono Toll Road and Jatiwaringin on-ramp. It is part of the entirely elevated Tol Becakayu, providing second motorway connection between Jakarta Inner Ring Road I and Bekasi city center. Further expansion to the northeast and west is under construction.

Location:
OpenStreetMap








Sempat Mundur karena Pandemi, Tol Becakayu Seksi 1A-B Resmi Beroperasi - Kompas.com


Dirketur Utama WTR Septiawan Andri Purwanto mengatakan, beroperasi ruas tol Seksi 1A akan terkoneksi Tol Ir Wiyoto Wiyono sisi barat.




amp.kompas.com


----------



## cis logos

*Tol AP Pettarani, South Sulawesi, Indonesia

19 March*

A 4.3 km of entirely elevated motorway above existing highway is opened to traffic at 00.00 AM, Central Indonesia Time. It is the expansion of earlier urban motorway sections in the city of Makassar.

Location:
north end
south end








Jalan Tol Layang AP Pettarani, Ikon Baru Kota Makassar Diresmikan dan Beroperasi 19 Maret Halaman all - Kompas.com


Kehadiran tol ini menjadi salah satu solusi untuk mengurai kemacetan lalu lintas yang selama ini terjadi di jalan arteri sekitar Kawasan Panakkukang. Halaman all




www.kompas.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-68, Aragón, Spain

24 March 2021*

A 14 kilometer upgrade of national road N-232 to motorway A-68 has been completed in Spain, between Figueruelas and Gallur. This € 60 million project was completed two years behind schedule. A-68 is a motorway that runs directly parallel to AP-68, which is a tolled motorway. Almost all truck traffic deviated to N-232, which became overburdened and a safety hazard, carrying around 7,000 trucks per day. So they upgraded N-232 to a four lane motorway. The next stage is the final missing link of A-68 in this region, between Gallur and Mallén, to be completed in late 2022.

Press release: Ábalos reafirma la apuesta clara de Mitma por el Corredor Cantábrico Mediterráneo con la puesta en servicio de un nuevo tramo de la autovía A-68 | Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana

East end of project: OpenStreetMap
West end of project: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Wuzhishan-Haitang Expressway, Hainan, China

26 Mar 2021*

The 29.1km section from Wuzhishan to Baoting section of Wuzhishan-Haitang (Shanhai) Expressway opens to traffic. The Haitang to Baoting section opened in last day of 2020. So the whole route of 55.865 km expressway is fully open. Within this section there is longest tunnel in Hainan, the Wuzhishan Tunnel. Its left tube is 4845 meters long and right tube is 4870 meters long

source: 海南山海高速全线通车-新华网





海南“山海高速”建成通车-中新网


(记者 王晓斌)海南省五指山至保亭至海棠湾高速公路26日建成通车，这条高速因为一端连着海南中部山区五指山，一端是面朝南海的海棠湾，因此是名副其实的“山海高速”。



www.chinanews.com





location: 18°46'14.54"N 109°29'17.02"E - 18°35'57.27"N 109°39'5.12"E
map:


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS640 "degli Scrittori", Sicily, Italy

26 march 2021*

A 2-km section, from the temporary terminus near solar power plant to the junction Caltanissetta Nord, has opened for traffic.









S.S.640. Cancelleri: “Aperti al traffico altri 2 km; il 16 aprile sarà aperto ultimo tratto che porta alla A19”.


Oggi il Sottosegretario delle Infrastrutture e della Mobilità Sostenibili, On. […]




www.ilfattonisseno.it













OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Texas State Highway 249, Houston, USA

March 26, 2021*

Another 8 mile extension of the Tomball Parkway, also nicknamed the 'Aggie Expressway', has opened to traffic in suburban Houston, Texas. The new toll road is a four lane freeway on the northwestern outskirts of Houston, from FM 1488 at Magnolia to FM 1774 at Todd Mission. It is located in Montgomery County and Grimes County and is the first controlled-access highway from Houston to reach Grimes County. 









New segment of 'Aggie Expressway' toll road opens along Texas 249


A tollway taking shape toward Navasota added another eight miles on Friday, part of a...




www.houstonchronicle.com





East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Haikou City Bypass Expressway, Hainan, China

30 Mar 2021*

15.07 km long 6-lane Haikou City Bypass Expressway phase II opens to traffic.

source: 海口绕城二期主线正式通车 路上就能感受到飞机降落的震撼-新闻中心-南海网

location: 19°56'37.21"N 110°25'52.39"E - 19°56'3.40"N 110°32'14.30"E

map:


----------



## General Huo

*Sanbao-Qingshui Expressway, Yunnan, China

31 Mar 2021*

36.49 km section of 6-lane Sanbao-Qingshui (Sanqing) Expressway from Qilin to Malong opens to traffic. The whole Sanqing Expressway is 128 km and the rest sections are still under construction.

source: 云南三清高速曲靖麒麟至马龙段通车 - 中新网|云南





三清高速曲靖麒麟至马龙段通车_云南看点_社会频道_云南网


3月31日，曲靖三宝至昆明清水高速公路曲靖麒麟至马龙段正式通车，该段的通车将把三清高速公路与曲昆高速公路、大昌高速公路三条公路连接起来。




society.yunnan.cn





location: 25°24'37.63"N 103°32'4.11"E - 25°24'0.05"N 103°49'41.64"E

map:


----------



## cis logos

*Cengkareng - Batuceper - Kunciran, Banten, Indonesia*
*Serpong - Cinere Section I, Banten, Indonesia*

*1 April 2021*

Two motorways with a combined length of 20.78 km are opened to traffic today, both constituting the western wing of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II (JORR II). Along with the Kunciran - Serpong toll road that was opened earlier, they provide a connection between CGK Int'l Airport and South Tangerang.

Location:
1st motorway, CGK - Kunciran (14.19 km)
north end and south end
2nd motorway, Serpong - Pamulang (6.59 km)
northwest end and southeast end









Jokowi resmikan tol Serpong-Pamulang dan tol Cengkareng-Kunciran


Jokowi meresmikan ruas tol Serpong-Pamulang dan tol Cengkareng-Kunciran yang masuk JORR II.




nasional.kontan.co.id


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Delhi - Meerut Expressway, India

1 April 2021*

The final segments of the Delhi - Meerut Expressway opened to traffic today in India.

The entire expressway from Delhi to Meerut is 60 kilometers long, plus a 22 kilometer branch route to Hapur, for a total route of 82 kilometers. Out of this expressway, Delhi - Dasna (and spur to Hapur) are upgrades of existing urban roads to a 14 lane highway. The Dasna - Meerut segment was built as a greenfield route.

The newly opened segments are the Ghaziabad bypass (13 km) and the Dasna - Meerut segment (32 km).

The location around Ghaziabad: west OpenStreetMap east OpenStreetMap

The location Dasna - Meerut: west OpenStreetMap east OpenStreetMap









Now, Delhi to Meerut in 50 minutes! Delhi-Meerut Expressway opens for public today


This expressway will provide 14 lanes connectivity under phase 1 and 2 while six-lane expressway will start from Dasna under phase 4.




www.timesnownews.com


----------



## General Huo

*Changning-Baoshan Expressway, Yunnan, China

1 April, 2021*

86.388 km Changning-Baoshan (Changbao) Expressway opens to traffic. At the same time, the Mengyou exit of Yunxian-Fengqing Expressway opens to traffic. This exit links to Changbao Expressway. The length of this small section is about 5km from GE.

source: 昌保高速公路今天正式通车啦！_保山





云凤高速公路勐佑收费站正式运营_云南看点_社会频道_云南网


云凤高速公路勐佑至昌宁方向路段与昌保高速公路同时开通并联网收费，勐佑收费站正式投入运营。




society.yunnan.cn





location: 24°59'32.99"N 99°11'32.91"E - 24°39'14.97"N 99°46'4.89"E

map:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E1A Shin-Tomei Expressway, Japan

10 April 2021*

A 7.1 kilometer segment of the Shin-Tomei Expressway has opened to traffic in Japan, between Gotemba IC and Gotemba JCT, on the west side of Gotemba (also transliterated as Gotenba). Shin-Tomei Expressway is a new expressway built parallel to the old Tomei Expressway which links Tokyo to Nagoya. The Shin-Tomei Expressway has a more modern alignment which is built for higher speeds. *新* / shin means 'new'.

East terminus: OpenStreetMap
West terminus: OpenStreetMap

News report: 新東名・新御殿場IC～御殿場JCT間が本日16時に開通 新東名と中央道が東富士五湖道路を介して接続（バイクのニュース） - Yahoo!ニュース


----------



## Kemo

*S3 E65, Poland*

During the past week, section Ostromice - Miękowo of the S3 motorway has been opened in full 2x2 profile (though not yet "officially" with default speed limit etc.). The section is 24 km long.
This is a part of the route Szczecin - Świnoujście, leading to the ferry terminal to Sweden.
Construction took 23 months

Map: Driving Directions - GraphHopper Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Florida State Road 618, Lee Roy Selmon Crosstown Expressway

April 19, 2021*

A 1.9 mile (3 km) extension of the Lee Roy Selmon Crosstown Expressway opens to traffic today in Tampa, Florida. It is a bridge structure over Gandy Boulevard (US 92), which means traffic from the Gandy Bridge can now access the Selmon Expressway without having to pass through traffic signals.









Selmon extension opens to Tampa Bay commuters today


A 1.9-mile overland toll bridge, the Selmon West Extension enables motorists to drive from the Gandy Bridge to Brandon without hitting a stoplight.




www.tampabay.com





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Guangzhou-Foshan-Zhaoqing Expressway, Guangdong, China

25 April 2021*

The last 8.1 km of Guangzhou-Foshan-Zhaoqing Expressway from Shijing to Dawang opens to traffic.

location: 23°17'3.98"N 112°47'17.71"E - 23°15'37.98"N 112°51'20.07"E

map:









source: 全线通车！_肇庆





广佛肇高速公路通车-中新网


(蔡敏婕 林楚忠)广(州)佛(山)肇(庆)高速公路广州石井至肇庆大旺段三期于25日10时通车，标志着广佛肇高速全线通车，打通了广州和广西梧州之间最快捷的高速通道。



www.chinanews.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 400, Metropolitan Second Circular Expressway , South Korea

28 April 2021*

An 18.5 kilometer segment of Expressway 400 has opened to traffic today in South Korea. The new expressway is located south of Seoul, between Expressway 153 at Mado to Expressway 17 at Suwon. Expressway 400 will form a 263 kilometer outer ring road of Seoul, this is the third segment to open to traffic.









봉담∼송산 고속도로 내일 개통…서오산JCT∼마도IC 26분 단축 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 김기훈 기자 = 국토교통부는 28일 오전 0시부터 수도권 제2 순환 고속도로(263㎞) 중 봉담∼송산 구간 고속도로를 개통한다...




www.yna.co.kr





West terminus: OpenStreetMap
East terminus: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Hechuan-Anyue Expressway, Chongqing, China

30 April 2021*

About 20 km first phase of Hechuan-Anyue Expressway, also part of Chengdu-Ziyang-Chongqing (Chengziyu) Expressway, the 3rd expressway between Chengdu and Chongqing, opens to traffic. The whole Hechuan-Anyue Expressway in Chongqing is 95 km. The rest part will be open this year.

source: https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2021-04-30/doc-ikmxzfmk9797145.shtml





合安高速双江枢纽至川渝界段今日正式通车


合安高速双江枢纽至川渝界段今日正式通车



finance.sina.com.cn












合安高速重庆这段路4月30日先行通车 全线开通前免费跑


合安高速崇龛收费站设有7条ETC收费车道。双合高速公路公司供图五一自驾游四川，又多一条高速路可选择。今日，中铁建重庆投资集团双合高速公路公司发布消息，合安高速(重庆合川至四川安岳)重庆段双江枢纽至崇龛川渝界约20公里路段将于4月30日开通运营，川渝间将再增一条通道。该路段将免费运营至今年底全线开通。开通路段主线...



www.cq.chinanews.com





location: 30° 7'12.83"N 105°32'57.22"E - 30°13'38.46"N 105°43'41.99"E

map:


----------



## Luki_SL

Poland,
















A 17,1 km motorway has opened between interchange * Śniadowo - Łomża South.* It`s a part of Via Baltica route.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415251661438820352


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A3, Greece

16 July 2021*

The southernmost 14.2 kilometers of A3 / E65 motorway has been inaugurated today in Greece. It is located near Lamia, forming a bypass of this city. It is one half of a project to build a motorway from A1 to the interior of Central Greece. The opened section runs from A1 to the west side of Lamia. A second phase to Xyniada is still under construction.

News report: First 14 Kilometres of South Section of E65 Motorway Delivered for Use

South terminus: OpenStreetMap
North terminus: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E78 Higashi-Kyushu Expressway, Japan

17 July 2021*

A 19.2 kilometer segment of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway (East Kyushu Expressway) has opened to traffic on Kyushu Island in Japan today. The newly opened segment is located between Shibushi and Kanoya and is the southernmost segment of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway. It is also the southernmost expressway in the Japanese main islands.

News report: 東九州自動車道・鹿屋ー志布志間が開通（鹿児島ニュースＫＴＳ） - Yahoo!ニュース

East terminus: OpenStreetMap
West terminus: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A448, Germany

19 July 2021*

The missing link of A448 in Bochum, Germany has opened to traffic today for eastbound traffic. It is a 1.5 kilometer segment between the Bochum Ring Road and A448 towards Witten / Dortmund. Westbound traffic will open in 4 weeks.

Construction of this missing link has taken 9 years, almost 11 years if you include preparatory works. It is a 3 kilometer segment of Autobahn, half of it opened in August 2018. The project name was originally the 'Opel Querspange' because it was planned to run along the south side of the Opel factory. However the Opel factory has closed 6 years ago and has been demolished since.









Bochum: Verkehr fährt jetzt anders auf A448


In Bochum ist die Querspange auf der A448 in Richtung Witten nach neun Jahren fertig geworden. Der Verkehr läuft deswegen seit dem Wochenende anders.




www.radiobochum.de





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Kemo

*S61 E67, Poland*

18 km of S61 _Via Baltica_ motorway was opened today between Szczuczyn and Stawiski.
Construction took 23 months.
Via Baltica is a motrway connecting central Europe with Lithuania.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## verreme

*A-33, Spain

23rd July 2021*

A total of 5,5 kilometers of A-33 motorway have opened as part of two different stretches: part of the Caudete Este-A-31 interchange stretch (4 kilometeres, with a further 3 under construction) and the remaining 1,5 kilometers of the A-35 interchange in La Font de la Figuera.

The rest of A-33 (19km out of a total of 90) is under construction and will open in 2022 or 2023.

Mitma pone en servicio 5,5 nuevos kilómetros de la A-33 entre Caudete y el enlace con la A-31


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*China

Recent expressway openings*

Some more expressways have opened to traffic in recent weeks, totaling 551 kilometers. This brings the 1 month opening mileage to approximately 2,250 kilometers.


28 June: Guizhou G7611 Duxiang Expressway between Duyun and Zhenning, including branch route (276 km)
30 June: Shanxi-Henan S57 Yuanmian Expressway between Yuanqu and Mianchi (58 km)
1 July: Guizhou S10 Dexi Expressway between Zheng'an and Xishui (130 km)
23 July: Chongqing: G50 Huyu Expressway, second expressway between Changshou and Chongqing (53 km)
24 July: Yunnan S? Zhenqing Expressway between Zhenkang and Qingshuihe (34 km)



ChrisZwolle said:


> *China
> 
> 28 June - 9 July 2021*
> 
> A large number of expressways opened in China over the past 2 weeks, totaling around 1,700 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 28 June: Guangdong S68 Dafenghua Expressway between Fengshun and Wuhua (41 km)
> 28 June: Yunnan G5615 Tianhou Expressway between Malipo and Wenshan (75 km)
> 29 June: Guangdong S27 Shaohui Expressway between Shaoguan and Xinfeng (85 km)
> 30 June: Xinjiang G7 Jingxin Expressway between Wutongduquan and Mulei (515 km)
> 1 July: Yunnan S? Mengping Expressway between Mengzi and Pingbian (40 km)
> 1 July: Zhejiang S9 Sutai Expressway between G60 and G92 near Hangzhou (11 km)
> 1 July: Guangxi S? Liunan Expressway between Liuzhou and Nanning (200 km)
> 1 July: Guangxi S30 Heba Expressway between Du'an and Bama (120 km)
> 4 July: Shaanxi G6521 Yulan Expressway between Yanchang and Huanglong (146 km)
> 9 July: Gansu G69 Yinbai Expressway Ningxia border and Heshui (170 km)
> 9 July: Gansu G85 Yinkun Expressway between Ningxia border and Longxian in Shaanxi (100 km)
> 9 July: Gansu G8513 Pingmian Expressway between Pingliang and Tianshui (126 km out of 169 km under construction)
> 9 July: Gansu S11 Jinghua Expressway between Jingheyuan in Ningxia and Huating (25 km)
> 9 July: Gansu S34 Gonglin Expressway between Qinghai border and Linxia (37 km)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-4, Spain

27 July 2021*

An 8.4 kilometer segment of national road N-IV (N-4) has been upgraded to motorway (autovía) standards south of Sevilla, between Dos Hermanas and a town called Los Palacios y Villafranca. This is now a four lane motorway parallel to former toll road AP-4. Construction lasted unusually long: 6 years instead of the usual 2.5 years. The construction cost was € 53 million.

It is mentioned in the second half of this press release: Raquel Sánchez anuncia que las obras del Puente del Centenario se iniciarán durante este mes de agosto | Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## cis logos

*Cibitung - Cilincing Section I, West Java, Indonesia

31 July 2021*

A 2.65 km motorway is opened to traffic, connecting Cibitung junction with Trans Java Toll Road (Tol Cikampek) and IC Telaga Asih. It is part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II. Further expansion to the north and southwest is under construction.

Location:
northern end
southern end








Jalan Tol Cibitung-Cilincing Seksi 1 Mulai Beroperasi


Jalan Tol sepanjang 2,65 km tersebut mulai beroperasi secara gratis dari tanggal 31 Juli-7 Agustus 2021




www.suara.com


----------



## brick84

*Italy*

3 August 2021

_A18 Siracusa-Gela_









New stretch 7.5 km from Rosolini to Ispica/Pozzallo (*Sicily*) open to traffic today:










OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*GC-3, Las Palmas, Canary Islands, Spain

4 August 2021*

The fourth and final phase of the bypass of Las Palmas on Gran Canaria island has been inaugurated today. GC-3 forms a 19 kilometer bypass of Las Palmas, the IV phase is a 2.6 kilometer segment between Arucas and GC-2 on the west side of Las Palmas. Construction of the entire bypass took 25 years, starting in 1996.

Press release: Obras Públicas pone en servicio la IV Fase con la que se co...

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A79, France

5 August 2021*

The first 4 kilometer segment of the A79 motorway has been inaugurated today in Central France. It is the westernmost part of the motorway, from the A71 interchange at Montmarault to the end of the contract 4 kilometers farther east. 

The project is part of a 92 kilometer upgrade of N79 to a four lane autoroute A79 between Montmarault and Digoin. This section opened today was built under the APRR concession. The rest of the motorway is a separate concession and will be completed in 2022.

News report: Allier : un premier tronçon d'autoroute pour la RCEA

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Chris80678

*S61 E67, Poland*

16 km of S61 _Via Baltica_ motorway was opened today between Stawiski and Kisielnica

Via Baltica is a motorway connecting central Europe with Lithuania.


----------



## g.spinoza

*SS76 "della Val d'Esino", Italy*
12 August 2021

6.7 km of dual carriageway has been opened, between Serra San Quirico and Valtreara, through the Della Rossa gorge. This is part of the Quadrilatero project between regions Marche and Umbria.


----------



## Kemo

*S11, Poland*

Second stage of Kępno bypass has been opened today on the route Poznań - Katowice, thus giving full functionality to the first stage opened a few years ago.

Today's opened section is 8.1 km long, but only 3.8 km (between interchanges with S8 and DW482) is a proper 2x2 motorway, the rest was built as single carriageway with space reservation for the second one.
Construction took 26 months.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Kelapa Gading - Pulo Gebang, Jakarta, Indonesia

23 August 2021*

A 9.29 km motorway is opened to traffic today at 8.30 AM. The entirely elevated motorway is part of Semanan - Sunter - Pulo Gebang toll road which in turn is a section of the planned Jakarta Inner Ring Road II (Six Intraurban Toll Road). Several bus bays will be built to accommodate a new line for the BRT system.

Location:
western end
eastern end








Ditemani Menteri PU-Anies, Jokowi Resmikan Jalan Tol Kelapa Gading-Pulo Gebang


Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meresmikan enam ruas Jalan Tol Dalam Kota Jakarta. Enam ruas jalan tol yang diresmikan ialah segmen Kelapa Gading-Pulo Gebang.




news.detik.com


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Balikpapan - Samarinda Section I and V, East Kalimantan, Indonesia

24 August 2021*

A 32.4 km motorway is opened to traffic in Kalimantan (Borneo) island, finishing the construction of Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road. Expansion to Bontang in the north and new capital to the west from IC Samboja is planned.

Location:
OSM








Jokowi resmikan operasional penuh jalan tol pertama di Kaltim


Presiden Joko Widodo meresmikan Jalan Tol Balikpapan-Samarinda Ruas Balikpapan-Samboja seksi 1 dan 5




nasional.kontan.co.id


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Cavite - Laguna Expressway, Philippines

24 August 2021*

The media reports that a 5 kilometer segment of the Cavite - Laguna Expressway (CALAX) has opened to traffic in the southern suburbs of Manila, between the Santa Rosa - Tagaytay Road interchange and the Silang-East interchange.









Subsection 5 ng Cavite-Laguna Expressway bukas na


Inaasahang makikinabang ang nasa 5,000 motorista kada araw ngayong bukas na ang Sub-section 5 ng CALAx, ayon sa isang opisyal.




news.abs-cbn.com





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## steve5

*D6, Czechia, 31.08.2021:*



steve5 said:


> *Completed: Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, u/c 01.03.2018 - 31.08.2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapa projektů
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsd.cz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/4912116375470859


----------



## verreme

*MU-30, Spain

9th September 2021*

A 6,8-kilometer long stretch of "Autovía del Reguerón" has opened to traffic. When complete, this motorway will bypass Murcia on its southern side. Its terminus is the interchange with RM-1 which is planned to be extended to A-7.

Press release


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D177, Axe Rennes-Redon, France

15 December 2021*

The final 7 kilometer segment of the _Axe Rennes-Redon _in Western France has opened to traffic today between Saint-Just and Renac. The new road is built as a four lane expressway (_voie express_). The entire four lane road stretches 60 kilometers between the city of Rennes and Redon. Almost all of it has been built after 2000.

Location: OpenStreetMap









Axe Rennes Redon : ouverture de la section entre Saint-Just et Renac


La dernière section de la 2X2 voies reliant Rennes à Redon est terminée. L'achèvement et la mise en service de ce dernier tronçon de 7,4 kilomètres dès le 15 décembre marque une étape cruciale dans ce vaste chantier financé à hauteur de 162 millions d'euros par le Département d'Ille-et-Vilaine.




www.ille-et-vilaine.fr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D35, Czechia

15 December 2021*

A 12.6 kilometer segment of the D35 motorway has opened to traffic in the Czech Republic, from Opatovice to Časy. It is the first of two segments to open to traffic. It is located near the city of Hradec Králové. It is actually the first new segment of D35 in 12 years. The new motorway includes a bridge across the Labe (Elbe).









Řidičům se otevřel nový úsek dálnice D35 mezi Opatovicemi nad Labem a Časy, měří téměř 13 kilometrů







mdcr.cz





West terminus: OpenStreetMap
East terminus: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M44, Hungary

15 December 2021*

A 6 kilometer segment of the M44 expressway has opened to traffic in Eastern Hungary, between Lakitelek and Tiszakürt. The four lane expressway is now continuous for 86 kilometer to the eastern city of Békéscsaba. This new segment includes a unique elliptical cable-stayed bridge across the Tisza River. 









Újabb szakasszal bővült az M44


A gyorsforgalmi út megépítése nagymértékben javítja majd a dél-keleti országrész elérhetőségét, és biztosítja Békéscsaba magas színvonalú bekötését. A Lakitelek és Tiszakürt közötti szakasz átadásával Bács-Kiskun megyétől a Viharsarokig már közel 90 kilométer készült el az M44-ből.




nif.hu





Location: OpenStreetMap

Photos: [H] Hungary | road infrastructure • Magyar utak


----------



## Kemo

*S19 Via Carpatia, Poland*

Two sections of S19 motorway have been opened today on the route Lublin - Rzeszów:

*Lublin Węglin - Niedrzwica Duża*
Length: 12 km
Construction took 28 months
Map: OpenStreetMap

*Kraśnik North - Janów Lubelski South*
Length: 34 km
It includes bypasses of Kraśnik and Janów Lubelski
Construction took 26-30 months
Map: OpenStreetMap

This leaves 4 gaps in the motorway between Lublin and Rzeszów, 3 of them will be filled next year.

S19 is Poland's easternmost north-south motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D7, Czechia

16 December 2021*

A small 3.5 kilometer segment of the D7 motorway has been inaugurated today in the Czech Republic. It is a bypass of the village of Panenský Týnec. It connects to another tiny segment of D7 opened in 2009. More segments of D7 are planned in the near future, it will eventually form a continuous motorway from Prague to Chomutov. 

Location: OpenStreetMap









Řidiči již mohou využít nový úsek dálnice D7 u Panenského Týnce







mdcr.cz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A355, Grand Contournement Ouest, Strasbourg, France

17 December 2021*

The 24 kilometer western bypass of Strasbourg in Eastern France, known as the 'Grand Contournement Ouest' (GCO) has opened to traffic this night. The new motorway forms a bypass for through traffic in Strasbourg, connecting to A35 at either end. The motorway is a toll road. It is the most significant road project to open to traffic in France this year.

North end: OpenStreetMap
South end: OpenStreetMap









VINCI commissions the Western Strasbourg bypass (A355)


Nanterre, 17 December 2021 VINCI commissions the Western Strasbourg bypass (A355) New road infrastructure that will ease congestion in...




www.globenewswire.com













Le Grand contournement ouest de Strasbourg (A355) est ouvert


Très attendu par les uns, décrié par les autres, le Grand contournement ouest de Strasbourg ou A355, a ouvert vendredi 17 décembre.




www.francebleu.fr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D11, Czechia

17 December 2021*

The third and largest expressway opening in the Czech Republic occurred today when a 22 kilometer segment of the D11 motorway opened to traffic in the north of the country, between Hradec Králové and Jaroměř. This project consisted of two contracts, one of which was completed half a year ahead of schedule so both could open simultaneously. This reduces the D11 gap to the Polish border. Construction of that missing segment will commence in a few years.

This means that D11 now runs for 113 kilometers from Prague to Jaroměř. 









Dálnice D11 je o 22 kilometrů delší, nový úsek urychlí cestu mezi Hradcem Králové a Jaroměří







mdcr.cz





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N-08, Dnipro Bypass, Ukraine

17 December 2021*

The southeastern bypass of Dnipro in Ukraine has opened to traffic today. It is a 7.1 kilometer highway, built to Іб (IB) category, meaning a controlled-access highway with four lanes (partially three uphill) and two new interchanges. It feeds into the Pivdenny Bridge (Southern Bridge) across the Dnieper. It also serves the international airport of Dnipro. It is likely a branch route of N-08 (Cyrillic: H-08)






Обхід Дніпра відкрито для проїзду автотранспорту


Як і обіцяли, відкрили проїзд та викреслили ще один довгобуд з історії країни. Нова об’їзна дорога спрямує транспортні потоки в обхід Дніпра, допоможе розвантажити місто та пришвидшить поїздки центральним регіоном.




ukravtodor.gov.ua





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle updated the new openning in China. However, there are still quite a lot missing in the list.

Here are what have been opened from Mid-May. The missing routes have (*).

from 28 May 2021
1) 28 May, 2021, *42.998 km* of Baokang-Shennongjia Expressway (保康-神农架高速公路) in Hubei.
Location: 31°44'12.41"N 110°48'52.71"E - 31°44'54.43"N 111°13'53.08"E
Source: 湖北保神高速公路通车 神农架迈入“高速时代”-新华网

2) 28 May, 2021, *26.89 km* of Shashi-Gong’an Expressway (沙市-公安高速公路杨家厂至孟家溪段) in Hubei.
Location: 30° 1'31.29"N 112°18'40.81"E - 29°51'56.90"N 112° 6'51.68"E
Source: 转发周知！湖北两条高速公路28日零时同步通车，去神龙架更方便 - 楠木轩

3) 29 May, 2021, *75 km *of Beijing-Xiong’an Expressway (京雄高速公路河北段一期) in Hebei.
Location: 39°35'21.35"N 116°10'40.42"E - 39° 2'41.26"N 115°57'22.98"E
Source: 京雄高速河北段、荣乌新线、京德一期通车_京报网

4) 29 May, 2021, *87.256 km* of Beijing-Dezhou Expressway (京德高速公路一期) in Hebei.
Location: 39°26'5.78"N 116°23'12.60"E - 38°44'54.93"N 116°16'54.58"E
Source: 京雄高速河北段、荣乌新线、京德一期通车_京报网

5) 29 May, 2021, *72.814 km *of Rongcheng-Wuhai Expressway New Line (荣乌高速新线) in Hebei.
Location: 39°10'18.46"N 115°47'16.33"E - 39° 9'54.92"N 116°35'9.00"E
Source: 京雄高速河北段、荣乌新线、京德一期通车_京报网


----------



## General Huo

June 2021 (~1370 km)

6) (*)11 June, 2021, *130 km *Yunfu-Maoming Expressway (云浮-茂名高速公路) in Guangdong.
Location: 22°14'5.64"N 110°42'16.08"E - 22°43'30.20"N 111°40'5.95"E
Source: 云茂高速今日正式通车-新华网

7) 28 June, 2021, *276 km *G7611 Duyun-Anshun Expressway (都匀-安顺高速公路) in Guizhou.
Location: 26°22'47.73"N 107°30'33.10"E - 26° 5'45.20"N 105°46'47.75"E
Source: 贵州都安高速公路建成通车-新华网

8) 28 June, 2021, *40 km *Dahua-Fengshun-Wuhua Expressway (大丰华高速一期) in Guangdong.
Location: 23°50'37.44"N 115°45'9.95"E - 23°48'55.36"N 116° 7'36.93"E
Source: 大丰华高速一期今天通车！球王故里“牵手”温泉之城_掌上梅州

9) 29 June, 2021, *85.29 km *Shaoguan Wengyuan-Xinfeng Expressway (翁源至新丰高速公路) in Guangdong.
Location: 24°27'30.36"N 113°47'44.87"E - 23°54'18.90"N 114°12'24.45"E
Source: 韶新高速正式通车_翁源

10) (*) 29 June, 2021, *24 km *Wuchuan branch of Shantou-Zhanjiang Expressway (汕湛高速公路吴川支线) in Guangdong.
Location: 21°24'51.80"N 110°32'17.29"E - 21°28'34.32"N 110°45'4.95"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/473745783_119778

11) 30 June, 2021, *149.468 *km G65E Yanchang-Huanglong Expressway (延长-黄龙高速公路) in Shaanxi.
Location: 21°28'34.32"N 110°45'4.95"E - 35°33'42.86"N 109°48'19.49"E
Source: 延长至黄龙高速公路计划6月30日通车_铜川

12) 30 June, 2021, *58.180 *km Yuanqu-Mianchi Expressway (垣曲-渑池高速公路) in Shanxi and Henan.
Location: 35°12'16.05"N 111°47'47.13"E - 34°46'25.70"N 111°49'17.54"E
Souece: http://henan.people.com.cn/n2/2021/0702/c351638-34803324.html

13) (*) 30 June, 2021, *33 km *S39 Jiangdu-Yixing Expressway Wufengshan Yangtse River Bridge Connection Line (S39江宜高速五峰山长江大桥公路接线工程) in Jiangsu.
Location: 32°25'11.92"N 119°37'22.58"E - 32° 9'19.85"N 119°45'14.53"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/475187267_119038

14) 30 June, 2021, *515.092 km *Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway Wutongdaquan-Mulei (京新高速梧桐大泉至木垒段) in Xinjiang.
Location: 43°45'10.38"N 90°53'28.05"E - 42°15'26.46"N 95°38'53.21"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/474861296_114988

15) 30 June, 2021, *11.415 km *S9 Suzhou-Taizhou Expressway Qiannjiang Corridor Expressway North Connection (S9苏州-台州高速公路钱江通道高速公路北接线) in Zhejiang.
Location: 30°30'45.92"N 120°30'21.42"E - 30°25'14.39"N 120°30'48.55"E
Source: https://finance.sina.com.cn/tech/2021-06-30/doc-ikqciyzk2779733.shtml


----------



## General Huo

July 2021 (~1389km)

16) (*) 1 July, 2021, *48 km* Emei-Hanyuan Expressway (峨汉高速公路峨眉至峨边段) in Sichuan.
Location: 29°33'52.25"N 103°30'30.31"E - 29°15'48.34"N 103°16'25.32"E
Source: 峨汉高速峨眉至峨边48公里段建成，7月1日零时通车！_四川在线

17) (*) 1 July, 2021, *35.787 km *Guzhen-Bengbu Expressway (固镇-蚌埠高速) in Anhui.
Location: 33°18'29.33"N 117°24'50.69"E - 32°59'33.95"N 117°26'13.50"E
Source: 固蚌高速7月1日通车！

18) (*) 1 July, 2021, *93.858 km *Zunyi-Yuqing Expressway (遵义-余庆高速公路) in Guizhou.
Location: 27°30'2.54"N 107° 1'8.47"E - 27°14'10.89"N 107°51'16.65"E
Source: 贵州遵余高速正式通车-新华网

19) 1 July, 2021, *74.776 km* Wenshan-Malipo Expressway (文山-麻栗坡高速公路) in Yunnan.
Location: 23°25'54.30"N 104° 8'51.00"E - 23° 9'55.78"N 104°40'35.23"E
Source: http://yn.people.com.cn/n2/2021/0701/c378439-34802194.html

20) 1 July, 2021, *200 km* New Liuzhou-Nanning Expressway (柳州经合山至南宁高速公路/新柳南高速公路) in Guangxi.
Location: 24°26'28.25"N 109°10'59.64"E - 22°56'13.37"N 108°30'16.83"E
Source: http://www.gx.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2021-07/04/c_1127621379.htm

21) 1 July, 2021 & 1 October 2021, *120 km* Hezhou-Bama Expressway Du’an-Bama section (贺巴高速公路都安-巴马段) in Guangxi.
Location: 24°11'12.81"N 107°10'45.34"E - 23°51'53.92"N 108° 8'34.27"E
Source: https://www.163.com/dy/article/GDU9N5DF05346936.html
http://www.hechi.gov.cn/zh_67737/t10286702.shtml

22) 1 July, 2021, *130 km* Zheng’an-Xishui Expressway (正安-习水高速公路) in Guizhou, including 9.651 km Guanshan Tunnel.
Location: 28°26'27.29"N 106°30'15.63"E - 28°39'45.32"N 107°28'17.96"E
Source: http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2021-07/01/c_1127615469.htm

23) (*) 1 July, 2021, *35.34 km* of S37 Xuyong-Weixing Expressway (叙永-威信高速公路) in Sichuan.
Location: 27°59'2.39"N 105°32'40.02"E - 27°51'59.75"N 105°14'18.79"E
Source: https://www.163.com/dy/article/GDRKF4AE0514D1FA.html

24) (*) 2 July, 2021, *6.1 km* S7 Shanghai-Chongming Expressway (S7沪崇高速二期) in Shanghai.
Location: 31°27'10.94"N121°18'22.83"E - 31°24'3.72"N 121°19'26.41"E
Source: https://n.eastday.com/pnews/162518930577017287

25) 9 July & 25 September, 2021, *168.07 km* G8513 Pingliang-Tianshui Expressway (平凉-天水高速公路) in Gansu.
Location: 34°34'17.20"N 105°38'13.50"E - 35°10'16.25"N 106°41'3.29"E
Source: https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2021-07-16/doc-ikqciyzk5748050.shtml
https://www.seetao.com/details/115429.html

26) 9 July, 2021, *37.038 km *Linxia Shuangcheng-Dalijia 1st Grade Highway (临夏双城-达里加一级公路) in Gansu.
Location: 35°35'22.59"N 102°43'3.86"E - 35°27'3.36"N 103° 2'14.15"E
Source: https://www.163.com/dy/article/GECDJ0LC0534697A.html
https://gs.ifeng.com/c/87PLw5uwdMf

27) 9 July, 2021, *10.713 km *S11 Jinyuan-Huating Expressway (S11泾源-华亭高速公路) in Gansu and Ningxia.
Location: 35°18'52.46"N 106°27'20.27"E - 35°14'12.72"N 106°30'42.30"E
Source: http://m.xinhuanet.com/gs/2021-07/07/c_1127629742.htm

28) (*) 9 July, 2021, *50.067 km *S216 Pingliang-Huating 1st Grade Highway (S216平凉-华亭一级公路) in Gansu.
Location: 35°29'48.68"N 106°46'58.96"E - 35°12'18.33"N 106°32'19.35"E
Source: http://m.xinhuanet.com/gs/2021-07/07/c_1127629742.htm

29) 9 July, 2021, *250 km* G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway Tianshupu-Yonghe section (G69银川-百色高速公路甜水堡-永和段) in Gansu.
Location: 37° 7'22.08"N 106°49'56.54"E - 35°17'13.16"N 108°16'38.83"E
Source: http://m.xinhuanet.com/gs/2021-07/07/c_1127629742.htm

30) 9 July, 2021, *89.852 km *G85 Yinchuan-Kunming Expressway Pengyang-Daqiaocun Section (G85银川-昆明高速公路彭阳-大桥村) in Gansu.
Location: 35°41'29.89"N 106°44'6.12"E - 35° 1'6.05"N 106°47'1.48"E
Source: http://m.xinhuanet.com/gs/2021-07/07/c_1127629742.htm

31) 23 July, 2021, *52.8 km* Chongqing-Changshou Expressway 2nd Line (重庆至长寿复线高速公路) in Chongqing.
Location: 35° 1'6.05"N 106°47'1.48"E - 29°54'56.21"N 107° 7'13.67"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/479138002_120388781

32) 24 July, 2021, *34.195 km* Zhenkang-Gengma Expressway (镇康-耿马高速公路) in Yunnan.
Location: 23°48'21.62"N 98°50'19.67"E - 23°32'13.52"N 98°57'31.52"E
Source: http://www.yn.xinhuanet.com/nets/2021-07/25/c_1310084657.htm

33) (*) 30 July, 2021, *12 km* Zhongshan-Kaiping Expressway Shuangshui-Luokeng Section (中开高速双水至罗坑段) in Guangdong.
Location: 22°24'8.80"N 112°55'12.93"E - 22°24'14.33"N 113° 1'58.59"E
Source: https://gd.news.163.com/jm/21/0801/10/GGACOOTM04179HVL.html


----------



## General Huo

August 2021 (~410km)

34) (*) 1 August, 2021, *6.9 km* Tengchong Airport Expressway (腾冲机场高速公路) in Yunnan.
Location: 24°58'46.88"N 98°28'30.93"E - 24°56'30.70"N 98°28'44.88"E
Source: 腾冲机场高速公路建成通车_项目

35) (*) 12 August, 2021, *9.8 km* Qingdao New Airport Expressway Connection Line (新机场高速连接线双埠夏庄段) in Shandong.
Location: 36°14'21.98"N 120°21'1.22"E - 36°14'37.16"N 120°25'42.03"E
Source: https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_13997587
https://www.163.com/dy/article/GH4IP8IP051482LC.html

36) (*) 13 August, 2021, *52.896 km* Xiushan-Yinjiang Expressway (秀山-印江高速公路) in Guizhou.
Location: 28°12'52.15"N 108°44'42.98"E - 27°56'28.90"N 108°26'32.74"E
Source: http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2021-08/15/c_1127763422_2.htm

37) (*) 21 August, 2021, *227 km* G6 Beijing-Tibet Expressway Naqu-Yangbajing section (G6京藏高速公路那曲至羊八井段) in Tibet.
Location: 31°26'35.46"N 91°57'53.62"E - 30° 5'59.94"N 90°31'50.21"E
Source: https://finance.sina.com.cn/wm/2021-08-21/doc-ikqcfncc4163637.shtml

38) (*) 25 August, 2021, *67.178 km* Baiyin-Zhongchuan 1st Grade Highway (G341白银至中川一级公路) in Gansu.
Location: 36°34'32.51"N 104°19'2.38"E - 36°30'50.90"N 103°46'50.51"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/485716015_121123754

39) (*) 31 August, 2021, *17.073 km* Yanqing-Chongli Expressway Extension (延崇高速河北段延伸工程) in Hebei, including 8.4km Cuiyunshan Tunnel.
Location: 41° 3'7.70"N 115°20'19.71"E - 40°56'16.95"N 115°28'4.82"E
Source: http://www.he.xinhuanet.com/xinwen/2021-09/01/c_1127815333.htm
https://www.sohu.com/a/486999684_115239

40) (*) 31 August, 2021, *16.755 k*m Yunxian-Lincang Expressway Lincang-Mayidui section (云县—临沧高速公路蚂蚁堆至临沧段) in Yunnan.
Location: 24° 5'2.86"N 100° 3'44.27"E - 23°56'35.62"N 100° 6'55.93"E
Source: https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2021-09-01/doc-iktzscyx1630449.shtml


----------



## General Huo

September 2021 (~896km)

41) (*) 3 September, 2021, *58.632 km* Shiyan-Wuxi Expressway Baoxia-Yishui Section (十堰-巫溪高速公路鲍峡至溢水段) in Hubei.
Location: 32°42'3.23"N 110°20'21.17"E - 32°42'3.23"N 110°20'21.17"E
Source: 十巫高速公路鲍峡至溢水段正式通车-新华网

42) (*) 9 September, 2021, *81.350 km* Shiqian-Yuping Expressway (石阡-玉屏高速公路) in Guizhou.
Location: 27°37'10.03"N 108°13'53.14"E - 27°23'2.89"N 109° 2'5.12"E
Source: 石阡至玉屏（大龙）高速公路9月10日0时正式开通运营_建设

43) (*) 17 September, 2021, *21.951 km* S78 Qichun-Taihu Expressway (蕲春-太湖高速公路) in Hubei, including 1038 meters spanned suspension Qipanzhou Yangtse River Bridge.
Location: 30° 3'34.97"N 115° 9'33.46"E - 30°10'39.90"N 115°18'33.26"E
Source: 武汉城市圈环线再添过江通道 棋盘洲长江公路大桥通车-荆楚网-湖北日报网

44) (*) 25 September, 2021, *11.2 km* Chibi Yangtse River Bridge and its connection expressway (赤壁长江大桥和连接高速公路) in Hubei, including 720 meters spanned cable-stayed Chibi Yangtse River Bridge. The northern expressway is part of Jiangbei Expressway.
Location: 29°52'39.79"N 113°32'57.35"E - 29°48'18.73"N 113°37'23.62"E
Source: http://m.stdaily.com/index/kejixinwen/2021-09/25/content_1221999.shtml

45) 25 September, 2021, *30.993 km* S29 Macheng-Yangxin Expressway (麻城-阳新高速公路) in Hubei, including 808 meters spanned cable-stayed Wuxue Yangtse River Bridge.
Location: 30° 0'48.56"N 115°32'4.24"E- 29°45'29.43"N 115°27'17.78"ESource: http://www.hb.xinhuanet.com/2021-09/25/c_1127899924.htm

46) 25 September, 2021, *75.3 km* Pingxiang-Lianhua Expressway (萍乡-莲花高速公路) in Jiangxi.
Location: 27°41'34.16"N 113°49'12.89"E - 27° 3'33.48"N 113°56'23.47"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/492087143_362042

47) 26 September, 2021, *48 km* Zhengzhou-Xixia Expressway Luanchuai-Shuanglong section (郑州至西峡高速公路栾川至双龙段) in Henan, including 9183 meters the longest road tunnel in Henan.
Location: 33°46'54.43"N 111°42'5.47"E - 33°26'9.61"N 111°31'22.92"E
Source: https://k.sina.com.cn/article_3913321082_e9408a7a00100ysay.html

48) 26 September, 2021, *2.182 km* Sanmenxia Yellow River Rail and Road Bridge South Connection (三门峡公铁两用桥公路南引桥及南引线) in Henan.
Location: 34°45'34.46"N 111° 7'55.19"E - 34°44'55.74"N 111° 8'5.56"E
Source: https://k.sina.com.cn/article_3913321082_e9408a7a00100ysay.html

49) (*) 26 September, 2021, *15.059 km* Yanqing-Chongli Expressway Chicheng Branch (延崇高速河北段赤城支线) in Hebei.
Location: 40°49'43.33"N 115°40'18.94"E - 40°51'16.76"N 115°49'36.08"E
Source: https://wemp.app/posts/facb3a99-27d0-4469-b3be-9372648694a5

50) 27 September, 2021, *48.198 km* Yangliu at Guizhou border-Xuanwei Expressway (杨柳滇黔界-宣威高速公路) in Yunnan. It connects the expressway to Weining in Guizhou opened in a few days.
Location: 26°36'25.38"N 104°14'14.46"E - 26°16'8.63"N 104° 6'38.92"E
Source: http://www.yn.xinhuanet.com/hot/2021-09/28/c_1310214527.htm

51) (*) 27 September, 2021, *34.5 km* Sanbao at Qujin-Qingshui at Kunming Expressway Qujin section (曲靖三宝至昆明清水高速公路曲靖段主线) in Yunnan. 36.5km of section in Qujin has opened in 31 March 2021. It completes the rest parts in Qujin. The section in Kunming is still under construction.
Location: 26°36'25.38"N 104°14'14.46"E - 26°16'8.63"N 104° 6'38.92"E
Source: http://www.yn.xinhuanet.com/hot/2021-09/28/c_1310214527.htm

52) (*) 27 September, 2021, *21 km* Luoping-Badahe Expressway Luoping-Dashuijing section (罗平至八大河高速罗平至大水井段) in Yunnan.
Location: 24°56'7.97"N 104°21'27.48"E - 24°46'31.75"N 104°26'30.61"E
Source: http://www.qjrb.cn/2021-09/28/content_657249.html
https://www.sohu.com/a/447573042_202817

53) (*) 27 September, 2021, *42.78 km* Xining-Huzhu 1st Grade Highway (西宁至互助一级公路) in Qinghai.
Location: 36°53'43.81"N 101°57'55.05"E - 36°36'45.14"N 101°52'58.68"E
Source: http://www.cnr.cn/qhfw/jdt/20210927/t20210927_525616926.shtml

54) 28 September, 2021, *36.54 km* Three Gorge Dam North Crossing Expressway (三峡翻坝江北高速公路) in Hubei.
Location: 30°52'36.48"N 111° 0'38.05"E - 30°54'52.68"N 111°19'27.07"E
Source: http://m.cnhubei.com/content/2021-09/28/content_14135260.html

55) 28 September, 2021, *63.2 km* Ezhou-Xianning Expressway (鄂州-咸宁高速公路) in Hubei.
Location: 30°29'59.28"N 114°43'46.43"E - 29°57'44.81"N 114°38'41.80"E
Source: http://m.cnhubei.com/content/2021-09/28/content_14135889.html

56) (*) 28 September, 2021, *5.588 km* G42 Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway Macheng Guifeng Mountain Branch (沪蓉高速麻城龟峰山支线高速公路公路) in Hubei.
Location: 31°11'12.10"N 115°13'6.83"E - 31° 8'56.29"N 115°13'11.78"E
Source: http://news.cnhubei.com/content/2021-09/28/content_14134121.html

57) 28 September, 2021, *28.5 km* Shajing-Wuwei Expressway (沙井至吴圩高速公路) in Guangxi.
Location: 22°45'51.11"N 108°12'44.18"E - 22°37'4.43"N 108° 6'31.38"E
Source: http://news.guilinlife.com/n/2021-09/29/502709.shtml

58) 28 September, 2021, *28.5 km* G0321 Dezhou-Shangrao Expressway Chizhou-Shitai section (德上高速池州至石台段) in Anhui. Shitai is the last county to connect to expressway network in Anhui province.
Location: 22°45'51.11"N 108°12'44.18"E - 22°37'4.43"N 108° 6'31.38"E
Source: http://ah.sina.com.cn/news/2021-09-29/detail-iktzqtyt8768199.shtml
http://ah.sina.com.cn/news/2021-09-29/detail-iktzqtyt8768199.shtml

59) (*) 30 September, 2021, *9.349 km* Hegang Expressway Phase I Jinwan Road to Zhuhai Airport section (鹤港高速一期金湾路至珠海机场高速公路段) in Guangdong.
Location: 22° 4'7.76"N 113°18'45.80"E - 22° 6'45.89"N 113°22'15.72"E
Source: https://pub-zhtb.hizh.cn/a/202109/29/AP615405a9e4b0cc12e35e5f33.html

60) (*) 30 September, 2021, *28.138 km* Weining-Weizhang at Yunnan border Expressway (威宁县至围仗村高速公路) in Guizhou. It connects the expressway to Xuanwei in Yunnan opened a few days ago. It completes the whole Weining-Xuanwei Expressway crossing Guizhou and Yunnan.
Location: 26°48'11.17"N 104°22'54.96"E - 26°36'25.38"N 104°14'14.46"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/493167332_398039
https://www.163.com/dy/article/GL66J61E0514R9KQ.html

61) 30 September, 2021, *73.238 km* G85 Yinchuan-Kunming Expressway Baoji-Kanping section (宝鸡至坪坎高速公路) in Shaanxi, including 15.56 km long Qinling Tiantaishan Tunnel (秦岭天台山隧道), 6th longest road tunnel and 4th longest dual tube expressway tunnel and the longest 6-lane expressway tunnel in the world. This tunnel is one of 32 km cluster of 10 tunnels crossing Qinling Range. The whole route is 6-lane with 72% either on the bridge and tunnels.
Location: 34°19'47.94"N 107°18'17.08"E - 34° 2'32.10"N 106°58'4.78"E
Source: http://sx.sina.com.cn/news/g/2021-10-01/detail-iktzscyx7368812.shtml
https://www.sohu.com/a/488794009_407736

62) 30 September, 2021, *50 km* G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway Chengkou-Kaizhou Expressway Tanjia to Zhaojia section (城开高速公路谭家至赵家段) in Chongqing.
Location: 31°29'2.29"N 108°28'11.39"E - 31° 6'8.80"N 108°25'8.58"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/492971129_120388781

63) (*) 30 September, 2021, *7.69 k*m Yunxian-Lincang Expressway Mayidui-Xintangfang section (云县—临沧高速公路蚂蚁堆至新塘房) in Yunnan. It connects to section to Lincang at Mayidui which opens a month ago.
Location: 24°10'3.68"N 100° 4'21.16"E - 24° 5'2.86"N 100° 3'44.27"E
Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/493092979_100260304

64) (*) 29 September, 2021, *65 km* G0613 Shangri-la-Lijiang Expressway Shangri-la section in Yunnan (云南香丽高速公路). Hence the whole route of 140.305 km fully open.
Location: 27°43'37.48"N 99°42'48.04"E - 26°47'48.72"N 100° 0'17.30"E
Source: https://www.ynhouse.com/news/view-238159.html


----------



## General Huo

October 2021 (~195km)

65) 14 October, 2021, *18.6 km* Chengdu Tianfu Airport Expressway South Line (成都天府国际机场高速公路南线) in Sichuan.
Location: 30°21'58.31"N 104°22'34.66"E - 30°12'23.92"N 104°25'17.26"E
Source: 官宣：今晚24时，天府机场高速南线开通！目前暂不收费_四川在线

66) 15 October, 2021, *35 km* G5515 Zhangjiajie-Nanchong Expressway Shizhu-Qianjiang Section (G5515张南高速石柱至黔江高速公路) in Chongqing.
Location: 30° 1'55.80"N 108°11'31.42"E - 29°45'54.87"N 108°20'9.28"E
Source: 石黔高速通车！两地驾车1小时互通

67) 18 October, 2021, *76 km* S0101 Chongqing 3rd Ring Expressway Hechuan-Changshou Section (S0101重庆三环高速公路合川至长寿段) in Chongqing.
Location: 29°57'53.91"N 106°19'36.23"E - 29°40'9.19"N 106°52'48.46"E
Source: 合川至长寿高速通车 重庆主城进入“三环时代”-中国网

68) 22 October, 2021, *13.4 km* Qian’an- Caofeidian Expressway Jingha-Leizhuang Section (迁曹高速公路京哈高速至雷庄互通段) in Hebei.
Location: 39°52'5.27"N 118°36'12.66"E - 39°45'11.84"N 118°36'19.03"E
Source: 迁曹高速公路全线通车

69) (*) 27 October, 2021, *18.69 km* Dejiang-Wuchuan Expressway Qianjia-Nangan Section (德江至务川高速公路德江钱家至楠杆段) in Guizhou. The 5.5 km long Dejiang Tunnel, which is longest road tunnel in Guizhou, opens too.
Location: 28°20'4.99"N 107°54'22.59"E - 28°17'21.08"N 108° 4'34.46"E
Source: https://www.163.com/dy/article/GNBH94AG0534C5XG.html

70) 28 October, 2021, *24.64 km* S2 Shenyang-Kangping Expressway Yalujiang Road-Xinchengzi Section (沈阳至康平高速公路鸭绿江街至新城子段) in Liaoning.
Location: 42° 6'17.95"N 123°31'11.85"E - 41°54'38.45"N 123°27'51.72"E
Source: https://www.163.com/dy/article/GNGOALDC0521TC0E.html

71) (*) 28 October, 2021, *8.821 km* G1112 Dongfeng-Shuangliao Expressway Laoyin - Shiling Section (G1112 东丰至双辽高速公路老营至石岭段) in Liaoning.
Location: 43° 4'40.19"N 124°44'46.14"E - 43° 1'44.69"N 124°50'6.36"E
Source: https://www.163.com/dy/article/GNE4J8P90514R9KQ.html


----------



## General Huo

November 2021 (~465km)

72) 1 November, 2021, *91.41 km* G569 Beishan-Xianmisi Expressway Mingqin - Wuwei Section (G569线北山至仙米寺高速公路民勤至武威段) in Gansu.
Location: 39° 0'46.34"N 103°30'47.07"E - 37°49'55.32"N 102°40'41.42"E
Source: 北仙高速民武段11月1日通车 武威实现高速绕城

73) 3 November, 2021, *111.955 km* Meitan-Shiqian Expressway (湄潭石阡高速公路) in Guizhou. Qinggangpo Tunnel is 4995 meters long and Wujiang Bridge is a suspension bridge with 680 meters main span.
Location: 27°46'19.20"N 107°15'12.16"E - 27°36'38.73"N 108°13'47.27"E
Source: 湄潭至石阡高速公路全线建成通车_工程

74) (*) 15 November, 2021, *104.069 km* Qilin-Shizong Expressway (麒麟至师宗高速公路) in Yunnan. Dongshan Tunnel is 5425 meters.
Location: 25°25'2.28"N 103°51'15.65"E - 24°36'14.50"N 103°50'6.18"E
Source: 麒麟至师宗高速公路正式通车！师宗、罗平纳入中心城市一小时经济圈范围_腾讯新闻

75) (*) 18 November, 2021, *53.346 km* Heyang-Tongchuan Expressway Lingao-Yanchi Section (合阳铜川高速公路林皋至演池段) in Shaanxi.
Location: 25°25'2.28"N 103°51'15.65"E - 24°36'14.50"N 103°50'6.18"E
Source: 行车缩短至1小时！合阳至铜川高速全线正式通车

76) (*) 26 November, 2021*, 23 km* Guang’an Bypass Expressway Yuelai-Qianfeng Section (广安市过境高速公路东环线及渝广高速支线悦来互通至前锋互通) in Sichuan.
Location: 30°37'56.97"N 106°36'50.55"E - 30°31'57.37"N 106°47'7.25"E
Source: 广安市过境高速公路东环线及渝广高速支线全线建成通车 四川新闻频道 - 四川新闻网

77) (*) 26 November, 2021, *3.86 km* Dongjiakou- Liangshan Expressway Dongjiakou-Shenhai Expr Section (董梁高速董家口至沈海高速段) in Shandong.
Location: 35°41'31.33"N 119°42'55.70"E - 35°39'48.02"N 119°44'48.04"E
Source: 董梁高速董家口至沈海高速段建成通车


----------



## General Huo

December 2021 first half. Second half will start the annual gala of new openings.

78) 3 December, 2021, *96 km* New Guizhou- Liucheng Expressway (桂林至柳城高速公路) in Guangxi.
Location: 24°55'7.95"N 109°16'46.55"E - 25°11'10.38"N 110° 6'37.29"E
Source: 广西桂林至柳城高速公路项目正式建成通车

79) 10 December, 2021, *109 km* G0511 Chengdu Metropolitan Ring Expressway Deyang-Dujiangyan Section (G0511成都都市圈高速德阳至都江堰高速公路), including branch to Mianzhu in Sichuan.
Location: 30°52'31.88"N 103°37'46.46"E - 31°13'14.71"N 104°25'48.38"E
Source: 四川德阳至都江堰高速全面建成 成都都市圈高速将全线通车

80) 16 December, 2021, *116.11 km* S11 Wuhu-Huangshan Expressway (S11芜湖至黄山高速公路) in Anhui.
Location: 31° 3'43.08"N 118°14'14.15"E - 30°10'40.36"N 118°15'51.95"E
Source: 安徽芜黄高速公路建成通车，芜湖到黄山仅需1.5小时

81) 16 December, 2021, *62.1 km* S06 Sihong-Bengbu Expressway Weishan-Xuming Section(S06泗洪至蚌埠高速蚌五高速一期工程围山至徐明高速段) in Anhui.
Location: 33° 4'50.21"N 117°51'11.80"E - 32°50'5.92"N 117°28'12.25"E
Source: 今日正式开通，蚌五高速！

82) 17 December, 2021, *10 km* Jiuzhaigou-Mianzhu Expressway Qinglian-Taiping Section clos to Jiangyou (九绵高速青莲互通至太平互通段) in Sichuan.
Location: 31°46'30.83"N 104°40'20.48"E - 31°42'8.48"N 104°41'23.56"E
Source: 交通先行丨九绵高速青莲至太平段 通车啦！


----------



## Chris80678

*S2, Poland*

The S2 between Puławska exit and Przyczółkowa exit opens today.

This 4.6 km section includes the record breaking 2335 m tunnel beneath the centre of the Warsaw suburb of Ursynów.

Location: OpenStreetMap

This now fully completes the S2 Warsaw Southern Bypass and allows east-west transit traffic to avoid the centre of Warsaw altogether.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A98, Germany

20 December 2021*

A 2.5 kilometer extension of A98 opens to traffic in the far southwest of Germany today. It extends from _Dreieck Hochrhein_, the A861 interchange, to Rheinfelden. It includes the 480 meter long Herrschaftsbuck Tunnel. 

The construction of this segment took exceptionally long, for a total of 12.5 years. Construction commenced in spring 2009, but they initially only constructed the overpasses in at the Hochrhein interchange, plus forest clearing elsewhere. Some earthworks were executed from 2010 to 2012. Not much happened between 2012 and 2017, when the construction of the Herrschaftsbuck Tunnel started. It is now finally open to traffic.



https://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/kreis-waldshut/a98-bei-rheinfelden-ab-heute-freie-fahrt-auf-neuem-autobahnabschnitt;art372586,10998956


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A25, Portugal & A-62, Spain

20 December 2021*

The fifth cross-border motorway opens to traffic today between Portugal & Spain. It includes 3.5 km of A25 at Vilar Formoso (Portugal) and 3.5 km of A-62 at Fuentes de Oñoro (Spain). It was a missing link for international traffic, as A25 opened in 2003 up to Vilar Formoso and A-62 up to Fuentes de Oñoro in 2008, leaving a small missing link across the border. The project was delayed due to the financial crisis, A25 was one of the very few Portuguese motorway projects in recent years.





__





Abertura ao tráfego na A25 entre Vilar Formoso e a fronteira | Infraestruturas de Portugal







www.infraestruturasdeportugal.pt





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 69, Indiana, USA

December 20, 2021*

A 5 mile stretch of I-69 has been inaugurated through Martinsville, Indiana. The existing roadway has been upgraded to an Interstate Highway during a full closure. During the ceremony, the northbound lanes were inaugurated. Southbound will follow in the near future.

It is a part of the larger I-69 upgrade to Indianapolis, scheduled to be completed by late 2024.









Gov. Holcomb, INDOT, state and local officials open new section of I-69 in Martinsville - I-69 Finish Line


MARTINSVILLE, Ind. — Governor Eric J. Holcomb officially opened a new section of Interstate 69 today following a ribbon cutting ceremony in Martinsville. The northbound lanes of the new portion of I-69 opened this afternoon. The five-mile section between State Road 39 and Morgan Street closed...




i69finishline.com





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

28 December, 2021

About *18 km* Shenglu Highway (胜陆公路), which is toll-free fully controlled-access road 1st grade highway, opens to traffic. The whole length of Shenglu Highway is 33 km and phase I opened in 2016. 

Location: 30° 9'36.36"N 121°16'19.21"E - 29°59'28.95" 121°14'37.72"E
Source: 胜陆公路全线通车 宁波"两市一区"开启"同城时代"-新闻中心-中国宁波网




__





该文章已不存在_手机新浪网


手机新浪网是新浪网的手机门户网站，为亿万用户打造一个手机联通世界的超级平台，提供24小时全面及时的中文资讯，内容覆盖国内外突发新闻事件、体坛赛事、娱乐时尚、产业资讯、实用信息等。手机新浪网触屏版 - sina.cn




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Yunnan, China*

18 May, 2021

Two sections of* 52.32 km* in total of Lincang-Qingshuihe Expressway (云南临沧临翔至清水河高速公路) opens to traffic. It includes 13.95 km 1st Grade Highway where is not fully controlled access. This road leads to the border of Burma at Qingshuihe.

Location: 23°29'8.45"N 98°49'49.02"E - 23°30'48.20"N 98°55'21.39"E, 23°53'40.77"N 100° 8'5.89"E - 23°50'30.02"N 100° 5'1.09"E
Source: 临清高速新进展！临翔至清水河高速公路分段通车收费_中国网


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China*

28 December, 2021

*11.252 km* Shenzhen Pingshan-Yantian Corridor (深圳坪盐通道) opens to traffic. 7.9 km of this road is the super long twin tube Maluanshan Tunnel.

Location: 22°39'49.20"N 114°19'10.77"E - 22°35'22.74"N 114°16'45.56"E
Source: IN视频|坪盐通道12月28日正式通车 坪山出发30分钟直达福田_深圳新闻网


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

29 December, 2021

*25.7 km* S6 Dinghai-Daishan Expressway ZhouDai Bridge (S6定岱高速舟岱大桥) opens to traffic. It is part of 83 km (74km of expressway) roads islands connection project to connect 8 islands by 8 grand bridges.

Location: 30°18'11.54"N 122° 4'12.40"E - 30° 5'25.65"N 121°59'14.31"E
Source: 中国最长连岛高速公路！浙江舟岱大桥正式通车


----------



## General Huo

*Ningxia, China*

29 December, 2021

*132.06 km* G1816 Wuhai-Maqin Expressway Qingtongxia-Zhongwei section (G1816乌海玛沁高速公路青铜峡至中卫段) opens to traffic, including 9.07 km connection line. 18 km of this road crosses the Tengger Desert.

Location: 37°52'44.22"N 105°54'5.72"E - 37°26'35.76"N 104°49'1.29"E
Source: 乌玛高速青铜峡—中卫段12月29日上午11时通车！全长122.99公里！


----------



## General Huo

*Guizhou, China*

30 December, 2021

*48.5 km* Jiangkou-Duge Expressway Wong'an-Kaiyang section (江口至都格高速公路瓮安至开阳段) opens to traffic. The Kaizhouhu Bridge is a suspension bridge with 1100m main span in this route.

Location: 27°13'47.85"N 106°58'31.74"E - 27° 6'4.89"N 107°24'19.38"E









Source: 贵州瓮开高速建成 联网运营后车程缩短至46分钟


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China*

30 December, 2021

*43.9 km* Suzhou-Wuxi-Changzhou South Expressway Changzhou-Wuxi section (苏锡常南部高速公路常州至无锡段) opens to traffic. This route is a 6-lane expressway and goes through Tai Lake by 10.79 km long Taihu Tunnel.

Location: 31°35'27.97"N 119°55'24.10"E - 31°26'35.34"N 120°18'16.96"E 
Source: 苏锡常南部高速常州至无锡段开通，国内最长水下隧道穿越太湖


----------



## General Huo

*Xinjiang, China*

30 December, 2021

*357.365 km* G0711 Urumqi-Ruoqiang Expressway Yuli-Ruoqiang section (G0711乌鲁木齐若羌高速公路尉犁至若羌) opens to traffic. This route crosses world 2nd largest moving desert-Taklamakan Desert.

Location: 41°22'54.55"N 86°19'47.24"E - 39° 5'34.95"N 88° 8'45.63"E
Source: 两条高速公路同天通车 新疆塔里木盆地高速(一级)公路环线基本形成


----------



## General Huo

*Xinjiang, China*

30 December, 2021

*530.2 km* G0612 Xining-Hetian Expressway Ruoqiang-Minfeng section (G0612新疆西宁—和田高速公路若羌至民丰) opens to traffic. This route passes through the south edge of world 2nd largest moving desert-Taklamakan Desert.

Location: 36°59'8.78"N 82°40'18.30"E - 39° 5'34.95"N 88° 8'45.63"E
Source: 两条高速公路同天通车 新疆塔里木盆地高速(一级)公路环线基本形成


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China*

30 December, 2021

*44.9 km* Nanning Wuwei Airport-Long'an Expressway, AKA Nanning South Bypass Expressway (南宁吴圩国际机场至隆安段高速公路) opens to traffic. 

Location: 22°59'13.97"N 107°56'42.58"E - 22°37'46.54"N 108° 5'27.86"E
Source: 早新闻




__





该文章已不存在_手机新浪网


手机新浪网是新浪网的手机门户网站，为亿万用户打造一个手机联通世界的超级平台，提供24小时全面及时的中文资讯，内容覆盖国内外突发新闻事件、体坛赛事、娱乐时尚、产业资讯、实用信息等。手机新浪网触屏版 - sina.cn




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China*

30 December, 2021

*90.335 km* Hezhou-Bama Expressway Mengshan-Xiangzhou section (贺州至巴马高速公路蒙山至象州段) opens to traffic.

Location: not very clear yet
Source: 蒙象高速一期工程及二期工程象州段建成通车


----------



## Kemo

*S61 E67 Via Baltica, Poland*

20 km of motorway between Raczki and Wysokie in the north-east of Poland was opened yesterday evening.
Ii is a part of Via Baltica, a new motorway connecting Lithuania with central Poland and the rest of central Europe. This section also forms a convenient connection between Suwałki and Ełk, two largest cities in this region.

Construction took 25 months
Map: Driving Directions - GraphHopper Maps


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China*

31 December, 2021

*38.1 km* S6 Dongguan-Panyu Expressway Phase II (S6 莞番高速公路二期) opens to traffic. It contains two sections. The middle section is phase III, which is u/c.
The east section is 15.9 km
Location: 22°59'13.97"N 107°56'42.58"E - 22°37'46.54"N 108° 5'27.86"E
The west section is 22.3 km
Location: 23° 0'2.08"N 114° 0'42.95"E - 23° 1'52.55"N 114° 8'12.34"E










Source: 莞番高速二期顺利通车！将有效接驳广深、莞深、从莞等高速_高速公路_常平_桥头


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China*

31 December, 2021

*35.826 km* S6 Donghai Island-Leizhou Expressway, in addition to 11.2 km 1st degree highway connection line (东雷高速公路及其连接线) opens to traffic. There is 5.761km long sea-crossing bridge. The main bridge is a cable-stayed bridge with 338m.
Location: 21° 1'15.54"N 110° 3'11.61"E - 20°59'47.80"N 110°20'23.10"E
Source: 春运前奏 | 东雷高速通车_海岛_红树林_候鸟


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong & Hunan, China*

31 December, 2021

*213 km* Guangzhou-Lianzhou Expressway Phase I (广连高速一期, 湖南省临连高速) opens to traffic, including 5.693km Linwu-Lianzhou Expressway in Hunan Province. The 18.7 km phase II to connect to Guangzhou Baiyun Airport is u/c and open next year.

Location: 25° 8'13.53"N 112°42'17.55"E - 23°46'1.45"N 113°20'34.21"E











Source: 全长231.7公里！大湾区联通粤北 广连高速今天开通





粤湘两省重点工程 广连临连高速今日建成通车_广州日报大洋网


12月31日，广东省“十三五”高速公路路网规划重点工程，粤北地区对接“粤港澳大湾区”核心大型基础性工程——广连高速公路三凤里枢纽互通以北段和湖南省重点工程临武至连州（湘粤界）高速公路（简称临连高速）正式建成通车，通车仪式在广连高速北江特大桥举行。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## General Huo

*Hunan, China*

31 December, 2021

*83 km* Anxiang-Cili Expressway Anxiang-Shimen section (安慈高速公路安乡至石门) opens to traffic. It completes the whole route of 121.3km An-Ci Expressway.

Location: 29°32'12.48"N 111°26'35.38"E - 29°20'16.73"N 112° 8'50.82"E









Source:安慈高速公路今日全线通车_活动图集_周振宇专题_常德资讯_常德市人民政府门户网站


----------



## General Huo

*Guizhou, China*

31 December, 2021

*73.63 km* Jiangkou-Yuping Expressway (贵州江口玉屏高速公路 ) opens to traffic. 

Location: 27°39'13.68"N 108°40'0.98"E - 27°22'13.26"N 108°53'47.08"E










Source: 贵州江玉高速公路建成通车


----------



## General Huo

*Guizhou, China*

31 December, 2021

*102 km* Yanhe-Yinjiang-Songtao Expressway (贵州省沿河-印江-松桃高速公路 ) opens to traffic.

Location: 28°31'57.29"N 108°29'21.55"E - 28°11'20.29"N 109° 8'40.29"E









Source: https://www.sohu.com/a/513610172_163278


----------



## General Huo

*Yunnan, China*

31 December, 2021

*94.9 km* S41 Nanjian-Jingdong Expressway (S41南涧至景东高速公路 ) opens to traffic, except a small section from Wuliangshan to Anding. Some parts of this road opened already in Feb 8, 2021, but not reported here.

Location: 25° 1'32.02"N 100°28'6.74"E - 24°27'20.86"N 100°51'52.36"E









Source: 南涧至景东高速公路建成通车








历时4年！云南南景高速公路分段建成试通车


历时4年！云南南景高速公路分段建成试通车




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Yunnan, China*

31 December, 2021

Two sections of Ninglang-Yongsheng Expressway (宁蒗至永胜高速公路) opens to traffic.

*40.4 km* Ninglang North to Paomaping section (宁蒗北至跑马坪)
Location: 27°19'59.57"N 100°51'59.44"E - 27° 0'29.87"N 100°58'40.28"E

about *20km* Yongsheng North to Dachang (永胜北至大厂)
Location: 26°43'8.74"N 100°45'49.34"E - 26°33'48.19"N 100°46'7.30"E











Source: 宁永、南景2条高速建成通车！云南南涧县、宁蒗县结束不通高速历史




__





云南宁永高速宁蒗北至跑马坪建成通车_云南看点_社会频道_云南网


宁永高速宁蒗北至跑马坪建成通车 　　2022年元月1日零时零分起，宁蒗至永胜高速公路宁蒗北立交到跑马坪40.384公里建成通车并收取车辆通行费，7座以下小客车跑完全程需交29.52元。 　　宁蒗至永胜高速公路是云南省中长期高速公路网规划泸沽湖至云县的重要组成部分、是省高S47（泸沽湖至南涧）的起点...




society.yunnan.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Anhui, China*

28 June 2022

*33.2 km* G0321 Dezhou-Shangrao Expressway Lvting to Congyang section (G0321德上高速吕亭南枢纽至枞阳北段) opens to traffic.
Location: 31° 5'22.94"N 117° 2'21.70"E - 30°52'3.41"N 117°15'56.77"E
Source: 通车！ 合肥前往皖南地区又添一条快速通道_安徽网


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

28 June 2022

2 sections of urban rapid roads in Hangzhou City open to traffic
1) *5.88km* Wangmei Road Flyover phase II (望梅高架路二期)
Location: 30°27'41.96"N 120°12'44.95"E - 30°26'5.50"N 120°14'43.64"E









2）*5.4km* Donghu Flyover phase II (东湖高架路二期)
Location: 30°27'24.20"N 120°18'34.40"E - 30°24'32.62"N 120°18'47.33"E








Source: 浙江杭州：东湖高架路与望梅高架路二期通车_江汉_组成部分_行车时间




__





就在今天，杭州又有两条高架路将通车


就在今天，杭州又有两条高架路将通车



finance.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China*

28 June 2022

*6.735 km* Changzhou Qingyang Rapid Road (常州市青洋快速路) opens to traffic.
Location: 31°41'49.18"N 119°59'46.73"E - 31°37'57.43"N 119°59'31.78"E
Source: 青洋路快速路全线通车_中国江苏网


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

29 June 2022

3 sections of urban rapid roads in Ningbo City open to traffic
1) *9.8km* City Loop South Road West Extension (环城南路西延工程)
Location: 29°56'19.38"N 121°28'57.28"E - 29°51'20.02"N 121°30'18.94"E









2) *4.5km* Xihong Bridge and connection lines (西洪大桥及接线工程环镇北路-北环快速路）. Xihong Bridge is a double deck bridge. The upper deck is for rapid road.
Location: 29°51'20.02"N 121°30'18.94"E - 29°51'51.17"N 121°28'34.19"E









3）*6.14km* Yinzhou Blvd-Fuqing Blvd Rapid Road phase I (鄞州大道-福庆路快速路一期)
Location: 29°49'48.06"N 121°36'57.59"E - 29°47'21.66"N 121°34'8.37"E








Source: 今天上午，宁波三大城建工程通车！


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangxi, China*

30 June 2022

About *4 km* section of Nanchang City Bypass South Expressway (南昌市绕城高速公路南外环高速公路) opens to traffic after 4 years delay due to a 410 meters gap of flyover. Obviously a "nail house" on the route was one of causes of delay.
Location: 28°32'10.03"N 115°55'11.84"E - 28°32'0.96"N 115°57'38.57"E
Source: https://nc.jxnews.com.cn/system/2022/06/30/019693608.shtml


----------



## Autobahn-mann

@General Huo, for the future, can you please summarize all the new chinese opening in single posts instead of overposting this thread with several post with the same topic?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A49, Germany

30 June 2022*

An 11.8 kilometer extension of Autobahn A49 has opened to traffic today in Germany, it extends the motorway from Neuental to Schwalmstadt. Construction took 12 years. It is completed 5 years behind the original schedule.

More mileage of A49 is under construction. It will extend the motorway to A5.









Teilstück der A49 in Nordhessen freigegeben


Alle Videos zur hessenschau. Haben Sie eine Sendung verpasst? Dann sind Sie hier richtig. Folgen Sie uns hinter die Kulissen und lernen Sie unsere Redaktion sowie Moderatoren kennen.




www.hessenschau.de





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 885, East End Connector, Durham, North Carolina, USA

June 30, 2022*

The final and most crucial segment of Interstate 885 opens to traffic today in Durham, North Carolina, linking US 70 to NC-147. This creates the East End Connector, numbered I-885, as a new freeway on the east side of Durham.

The opening is three years behind schedule.

The completion of the East End Connector invokes a number of numbering changes in the Durham area. First, the freeway is the newly introduced I-885. Also, the NC-147 freeway is cut in half, I-885 takes over the southern half (partially NC-885 where it is a toll road).



https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article263034853.html



location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Kemo

*S5 E261, Poland*

Section Nowe Marzy - Sartowice has been opened in 2x2 profile. It is about 6 km long.
Construction started in June 2017 but in the meantime the original contractor has been kicked out due to lack of progress and the road was re-tendered.

S5 is a motorway connecting Gdańsk (via A1) with Bydgoszcz and Poznań.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Xinjiang, China*

30 June 2022

Two Expressway level 1st grade highways open to traffic today. Their speed limits are both up to 100km/h. This makes expressway and expressway-level highways in Xinjiang are over 10,000 km in total.
1) *267km* long G315 Minfeng county to Lop county (G315线民丰至洛浦段公路). It is a new line parallel to old G315 and should be part of G3012 Turpan-Hotan Expressway and G0612 Xining-Hotan Expressway.
Location: 6°59'43.44"N 80°19'14.74"E - 36°59'8.78"N 82°40'18.30"E








2) *45 km* G314 Aksu South Bypass Road (国道314线阿克苏过境段公路)
Location: 41°16'51.15"N 80°21'15.86"E - 41° 2'42.50"N 80° 9'22.30"E








Source: G315线民丰至洛浦段公路通车 -天山网 - 新疆新闻门户





新疆4条公路同时通车！快来看看都在哪里 -天山网 - 新疆新闻门户


-天山网 - 新疆新闻门户




www.ts.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Liaoning, China*

30 June 2022

*32.2 km* Dalian Bohai Road (大连市渤海大道) north section opens to traffic. It is an expressway level toll-free rapid road. The 15.2km south section opened exactly one year ago.
Location: 39°23'42.14"N 121°46'32.78"E - 39° 8'12.18"N 121°40'38.34"E
source: 渤海大道实现全线通车


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D48 + D56, Frýdek-Místek, Czechia

30 June 2022*

The first stage of the new bypass of Frýdek-Místek in eastern Czechia has opened to traffic yesterday: 2 kilometers of D56 on the west side of the city and 2 kilometers of D48 on the south side of the city.


















 Obchvat Frýdku-Místku: Konečně! Po desetiletích otevřeli první část


První část obchvatu Frýdku-Místku se otevřela motoristům. Řidiči už mohou projet po nové silnici, která navazuje na dálnici D56 od Ostravy a vede po kruhový objezd ve Frýdlantské ulici na okraji Místku.




www.blesk.cz


----------



## g.spinoza

A section of A52 north of Milan has opened. It's a small strech, only westbound for now, connecting SS35 to the already in-service motorway near Cassina Nuova









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A79, France

1 July 2022*

The first 30 kilometers of the N79 to A79 conversion has opened to traffic today in Central France, between Montmarault and Chemilly (near Moulins). The two-lane N79 express road has been expanded to a four lane motorway. It will have four lanes and a 110 km/h speed limit until the whole project is completed and under autoroute regulations with 130 km/h, in October 2022.









Saône-et-Loire / Allier. Une partie de la RCEA se transforme en autoroute A79 : les premiers kilomètres gratuits jusqu'en octobre


Ce vendredi 1er juillet, 30 km de la RCEA en Allier se transforment (presque) en autoroute.




www.lejsl.com





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap

(Open Street Map jumped the gun by designating the entire route as A79 too soon)


----------



## General Huo

*Yunnan, China*

1 July 2022

Two sections of expressways in Yunnan province open to traffic on same day.
1) *47.24 km* of G5612 Dali-Lincang Expressway Weishan-Nanjian section (大理至南涧高速公路巍山至南涧段) 
Location: 25°16'39.98"N 100°15'13.17"E - 25° 1'32.02"N 100°28'6.74"E
Source: 终于通车了！大理到南涧只要1小时，从南涧到巍山只需30多分钟！_高速公路_建设_南景








大理至南涧高速公路巍山至南涧段建成通车


从南涧到巍山只需30多分钟，行车时间缩短了约25分钟。




yn.news.cn













2) *50.58 km *S45 Manhao-Jinping Expressway (S45 蔓耗至金平高速公路). This road runs in the mountainous area close to the border to Vietnam. 
Location: 23° 1'21.29N 103°19'47.77"E - 22°49'12.29"N 103°14'4.78"E
Source: 蔓金高速通车运营 云南金平县结束不通高速历史_云南看点_社会频道_云南网




__





云南红河蔓金高速全线建成通车_中国网






union.china.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Qinghai, China*

30 June 2022

Two sections of expressways open to traffic in Qinghai province
1) *5.3 km* S101 Xining-Huzhu Expression phase II (S101西宁至互助高速公路二期)
Location: 36°36'45.14"N 101°52'58.68"E - 36°35'1.95"N 101°51'23.36"E









2) *24.5 km* G0611 Zhangye-Wenchuan Expressway Haomen-Ketu section in Menyuan (G0611张掖至汶川高速公路浩门至克图段)
Location: 37°24'11.56"N 101°40'33.29"E - 37°16'58.94"N 101°54'42.19"E








Source: 青海交通加速度：西宁至互助、门源实现全程高速_央广网


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China*

1 July 2022

About *20 km* G324 Guangzhou-Shantou Highway Zengcheng North Bypass (G324广汕路增城区北绕线) opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane 1st grade highway with fully-controlled access. The old G324 passing through the urban area changes to city roads.
Location: 23°17'1.11"N 113°46'22.99"E - 23°14'19.19"N 113°51'42.62"E
Source: 广汕路北绕线三联立交至荔三立交段通车 - 广州市增城区人民政府门户网站




__





出行更便捷！广汕路北绕线三联立交至荔三立交段明天通车！ - 广东新闻


出行更便捷！广汕路北绕线三联立交至荔三立交段明天通车！




www.vxvfhvr.cn


----------



## Kemo

*S5 E261, Poland*

Another 5 km has been opened in 2x2 profile. This time the section Świecie-West - Świecie-South

S5 is a motorway connecting Gdańsk (via A1) with Bydgoszcz and Poznań.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

30 June 2022

*7.28 km* section of Hangzhou Wenyi West Road upgrade project (杭州文一西路提升改造工程) opens to traffic. A 6-lane about 6km long tunnel was dug to be rapid road, with several pairs of ramps to surface traffic. This section with Wenyi Tunnel (~5km long) and Desheng Rapid Road to make an east-west rapid road through city. 
Location: 30°16'18.78"N 119°57'49.38"E - 30°17'20.36"N 120° 2'32.92"E
Source: 今天上午，文一西路隧道开通试运行，从东西大道至西湖区最快只需6分钟。




__





文一西路隧道试运行，杭州网友发来现场体验：激动到热泪盈眶，20分钟就到上塘高架







www.thehour.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China*

5 July 2022

About *2.4 km* Xuzhou Xuhan Highway Rapid Road (徐州市徐韩公路快速路) opens to traffic. It connects to the largest interchange in the city, the Qinhong Interchange which was built in Oct 2021. This rapid road is an elevated 6-lane main line and 6-lane surface road.
Location: 34°21'9.91"N 117°14'49.18"E - 34°19'55.36"N 117°14'20.34"E
source: 竣工！徐韩高架快速路今天正式通车！








重磅！徐州又一条快速路，建成通车！_徐韩_公路_施工


除此之外，此次徐丰快速路建成通车后，相比改造前，通行时间缩短一半以上，从东三环高架交通转换，通过徐韩公路快速路到高速公路出入口，实现与徐州北高速公路出入口的直接相通，并通过“高速大四环”进入徐州高速…




www.sohu.com


----------



## General Huo

*Chongqing, China*

1 September, 2022

*23.4 km* Wanzhou Ring Expressway Xintian-Gaofeng section (万州环线高速公路新田至高峰段) open to traffic today, which completes 80km Wanzhou Ring Expressway. In this section, there is Xintian Yangtse River Bridge, which is a steel box girder suspension bridge with a total length of 1.77 kilometers and a main span of 1020 meters.

Location: 30°43'23.56"N 108°19'31.87"E - 30°42'4.58"N 108°26'51.97"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org












OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org





Source: 三峡库区再添跨江大通道 恩广高速万州环线段建成




__





重庆万州新田长江大桥建成，9月2日零点通车_环线_高速公路网_施工


2022年9月1日，重庆万州新田长江大桥建成，于9月2日零点正式接入全国高速公路网。大桥主跨1020米，是万州环线高速的一部分，这条高速将G5012恩广高速、G42沪蓉高速、G69银百高速三条高速串联在一起，…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Ynhockey

*Road 16, Jerusalem, Israel*

New 6 km access road connecting Highway 1 with the southwestern neighborhoods. It's mostly in two pairs of tunnels.
The project was completed over 1 year ahead of schedule due to the coronavirus pandemic.

Article:








Route 16 is inaugurated, serving as a new entrance to Jerusalem


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com













Credit: OpenStreetMap contributors


----------



## General Huo

*CT06 Vietnam*

1 September 2022

Van Don-Mong Cai Expressway in the northern province of Quang Ninh opened to traffic Thursday after more than two years of construction. Built at a total cost of VND12 trillion ($511.5 million), the 80.23-kilometer expressway links the province’s investment hub of Van Don with Mong Cai - a border trade center.

The 2 border cities to China in Vietnam, Lao Cai on the west and Mong Cai on the east, are fully connected by expressways CT05 and CT06.









Van Don-Mong Cai Expressway opens to traffic


Van Don-Mong Cai Expressway in the northern province of Quang Ninh opened to traffic Thursday after more than two years of construction.




theinvestor.vn













OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org












OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

5 September 2022

About *5.75 kilometers* Hangzhou Shidai Avenue elevated road south extension (杭州时代大道桥戴线-戴临路段高架) opens to traffic. The whole elevated road will be 11.2 kilometers long.

Location: 30° 6'2.13"N 120°11'9.95"E - 30° 2'19.58"N 120°11'9.39"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org





Source: 过江后到戴村20分钟！时代大道南延桥戴线-戴临路段高架今天10点试运行




__





杭州时代大道南延部分路段开通！连通这些地方-杭州新闻中心-杭州网


杭州快速路网建设再传好消息！今天上午10点，萧山区时代大道南延（绕城至中环段）工程桥戴线-戴临路段开通试运行。



hznews.hangzhou.com.cn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D48, Czechia

2 September 2022*

A 1 kilometer segment of the D48 motorway opened to traffic in Eastern Czechia, near the city of Frýdek-Místek. It is located at the Frýdek-Místek-West Interchange, which consists of two semi-exits, one to the former main road I/48 and one to the recently opened D56. The newly opened segment is between those two semi interchanges, so traffic doesn't have to detour into Frýdek-Místek anymore.

This completes the western half of the Frýdek-Místek bypass. The eastern half is still under construction.

Location: OpenStreetMap

Press release: https://rsd.cz/-/Ředitelství-silnic...dku-místku-a-související-napojení-dálnice-d56


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M12, Russia

8 September 2022*

The first segment of the Moscow - Kazan Motorway (M12) opened to traffic yesterday in Moscow Oblast. It is a 22.5 kilometer segment of motorway located between CKAD near Elektrostal and A108 near Orekhovo-Zuyevo.

West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap











*EKAD, Russia

8 September 2022*

Additionally, the final segment of the Yekaterinburg Ring Road (EKAD) opened to traffic. It is an 11 kilometer segment of motorway on the south side of Yekaterinburg, between R355 and M5. 

This completes the 94 kilometer ring road around Yekaterinburg. Not all of EKAD is a motorway though.

West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap











*M5, Russia

8 September 2022*

It was also reported that the final 40 kilometers of M5 between Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg has been upgraded to a dual carriageway. It's unclear to me if this is an actual motorway, satellite images show that M5 has U-turns in this region. It is reported to be between km 79 and km 121.






Все дороги открыты: запущено движение на новых участках М-12, М-5 и ЕКАД - Новости


Все дороги открыты: запущено движение на новых участках М-12, М-5 и ЕКАД - эту и другие новости читайте на сайте Главгосэкспертизы России.




gge.ru













Путин открыл новый участок трассы М-5 между Челябинском и Екатеринбургом


Фото, видео




ura.news


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China*

10 September, 2022

*19.352 kilometers* section of S55 Nanjing-Xucheng Expressway (S55南京至宣城高速公路江苏段) opens to traffic. It fills its short gap to Anhui S03 Expressway at the border of Anhui province.

Location: 31°24'4.18"N 118°59'6.75"E - 31°12'56.41"N 118°57'43.23"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org





Source: 9月10日0时起，正式通车！


----------



## Kemo

*S61 E67 Via Baltica, Poland*

23 km of Via Baltica motorway was opened today between Ełk-South and Szczuczyn, forming a 70 km continuous section between Ełk and Łomża.
Construction took 30 months

Via Baltica connects Lithuania with the capital of Poland.
Four sections remain to fully complete this motorway in Poland, all are under construction.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*California State Route 132, Modesto

September 15, 2022*

A 3.5 mile (5 km) stretch of freeway has opened to traffic in Modesto, California. It's located in the western part of the city, running from California State Route 99 to Dakota Avenue. It's the first stage of a new access into Modesto from the west. It could turn Modesto into a distant commuter town for the Bay Area.

Location: OpenStreetMap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570487799694098433


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E19, SUKE (Sungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway), Malaysia

16 September 2022*

The first phase of the E19 SUKE (Sungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway) opened to traffic in the Kuala Lumpur metropolitan area today. It is a 15 kilometer stretch of expressway, opening between Exit 1904 and Exit 1912, which is in the eastern suburbs of Kuala Lumpur. It is an elevated expressway. 









SUKE Phase 1 opens on Sept 16, toll-free for one month


KUALA LUMPUR: Motorists in Klang Valley will enjoy free one-month access of the Sungai Besi–Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) Phase One operating from noon on Friday (Sept 16), says Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof.




www.thestar.com.my





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Chongqing, China*

20 September 2022

About *7 km* Chongqing Pingshan Ave (重庆坪山大道西山立交至中柱立交段) opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane urban rapid road with controlled access.
Location: 29°34'56.95"N 106°18'51.04"E - 29°34'2.50"N 106°23'5.24"E
Source: 重庆坪山大道项目西山立交至中柱立交段今日顺利通车


----------



## cis logos

*20 September 2022

Tol Cibitung - Cilincing Section II-III, West Java, Indonesia*
A 24.45 km motorway is opened to the east of Jakarta between Telaga Asih and Tarumajaya in Bekasi city and Bekasi regency. It is part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II.
Location
Northern end
Southern end

*Tol Serpong - Balaraja Section IA, Banten, Indonesia*
A 3.87 km motorway is opened to the southwest of Jakarta. The motorway connects IC Serpong to BSD CBD in South Tangerang.
Location:
Eastern end
Western end









Jokowi Resmikan Tol Cibitung-Cilincing dan Serpong-Balaraja, Ini Harapannya


Jokowi berharap peresmian Jalan Tol Cibitung-Cilincing (JTCC) dan Jalan Tol Serpong-Balaraja (JTSB) Seksi I dapat tingkatkan daya saing industri.




ekonomi.bisnis.com


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

21 September 2022

About *5 kilometers* Wenzhou Wenrui Avenue Rapid Road phase I (温州温瑞大道南段快速路一期) opens to traffic. It has 6-lane elevated rapid road with 8-lane surface road.
Location: 27°58'13.39"N 120°40'52.06"E - 27°55'35.76"N 120°40'51.98"E
Source: 今天12点起，温州这段快速路主线高架试通车啦！_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper





该文章已不存在_手机新浪网


手机新浪网是新浪网的手机门户网站，为亿万用户打造一个手机联通世界的超级平台，提供24小时全面及时的中文资讯，内容覆盖国内外突发新闻事件、体坛赛事、娱乐时尚、产业资讯、实用信息等。手机新浪网触屏版 - sina.cn




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*S1408 Guangdong, China*

21 September, 2022

About *5 kilometers* S1408 Zhanjiang Airport Expressway phase I airport branch (S1408湛江机场高速一期工程先行段) opens to traffic.
Location: 21°27'19.29"N 110°32'36.23"E - 21°28'34.18"N 110°34'47.57"E
Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7145764394444685832/?channel=&source=search_tab





湛江机场高速公路一期工程先行段通车 _湛江云媒（湛江新闻网）


点击可查看更多



www.gdzjdaily.com.cn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-32, Spain

23 September 2022*

A 13.6 kilometer extension of Autovía A-32 has been inaugurated today in Andalusia, Spain. The new stretch of autovía is located between Torreperogil and Villacarrillo in Jaén province. Most of it runs across a ridge. It replaced N-322 as the main road in this area. Another extension of A-32 to Villanueva del Arzobispo is scheduled to be opened in December. 






Raquel Sánchez anuncia que la autovía A-32 contará con 88 kilómetros en servicio entre Bailén y Albacete antes de fin de año | Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana







www.mitma.es





Location:
west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Sichuan, China*

23 September 2022

*63 kilometers* Guangyuan-Pingwu Expressway Qingchuan section (广元至平武高速公路青川段) opens to traffic. It runs in the mountainous area close to Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau. The tunnels and bridge ratios are close to 70% of whole road. The longest tunnel is 5520 meters long Qingxi Tunnel (青溪隧道). 
Location: 32°22'15.65"N 104°34'51.15"E - 32°36'25.16"N 105°24'32.57"E
West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap
Source: 今日，广元至平武高速公路青川段通车_四川在线


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A9, Switzerland

23 September 2022*

A partial opening for A9 at Visp in Valais Canton, Switzerland. The western half of the Visp bypass has opened to traffic. This is only the westbound direction, which is in a 2.7 kilometer tunnel. Also opened is a tunnel from a secondary road from the south feeding into it. 

The project allows east to west traffic to bypass Visp entirely. West to east will have to wait another 2 - 2.5 years. The construction pace of A9 in Valais Canton is exceedingly slow. The construction of this segment took 8 years.









Bau der Autobahn A9 – Südumfahrung Visp - Offizielle Eröffnung der Nordröhre des Tunnels Visp


Gemeinsam mit Jürg Röthlisberger, Direktor des Bundesamtes für Strassen (ASTRA) und Martin Hutter, Chef der Dienststelle für Nationalstrassenbau (DNSB), hat heute Staatsrat Franz Ruppen, Vorsteher des Departements für Mobilität, Raumentwicklung und Umwelt (DMRU), die Nordröhre des Tunnels Visp...




www.vs.ch





East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangxi, China*

26 September 2022

About *5.83 kilometers* Jiujiang Rapid Road phase I (九江新建快速路一期) opens to traffic. The phase I is 15.1 km long. The rest section will open later. It is a toll-free 6-lane elevated rapid road.
location: 29°36'26.79"N 115°55'36.37"E - 29°38'50.86"N 115°56'26.33"E
north end: OpenStreetMap
south end: OpenStreetMap
Source: 九江首条高架桥快速路一标段正式通车-中国江西网-大江网（中国江西网）





九江首条城市高架快速路通车-九江频道-大江网（中国江西网）


　　新建快速路系统工程(一期)是九江市城区第一条高架桥快速路，项目起于昌九高速九江收费站东侧，止于双瑞路，全长15.1公里，双向6车道，设计时速80公里/小时。(九江日报全媒记者 刘家 摄)



jj.jxnews.com.cn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 31, Benton Harbor, Michigan, USA

September 26, 2022*

The missing link of US 31 near Benton Harbor, Michigan has been inaugurated yesterday. This is a 2.5 mile extension of the US 31 freeway (St. Joseph Valley Parkway) to I-94. The freeway temporarily ended at Benton Harbor, the extension to I-94/I-196 was delayed by decades and eventually a different alignment was approved, curving US 31 to I-94 instead of directly feeding into I-196 to Holland. The new route is a freeway, but the new I-94 interchange is not a free flow interchange.

Press release: Whitmer and Upton Celebrate Completion of US-31 Project

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Shanghai, China*

September 26, 2022

About *3.5 kilometers *Yanggao Central Avenue (浦东杨高中路罗山路立交~中环立交) is upgraded to rapid road and open the elevated main road. In addition to the 1.7 kilometers section to its east was upgraded and opened on July 31, 2022. This makes 12 km rapid road with controlled access on Yanggao Avenue.

Location: 31°14'16.98"N 121°33'45.41"E - 31°15'3.52"N 121°35'12.61"E
east end: OpenStreetMap
west end: OpenStreetMap
section open on 7/31/2022: OpenStreetMap

Source: 


http://sh.people.com.cn/n2/2022/0927/c138654-40140782.html







双向6车道，全长1.6公里，杨高中路改建双“人”字形高架跨线桥主线通车


在杨高中路改建工程（云山路-中环立交）实现主线结构贯通，杨高中路（中环立交-金海路）改建工程跨线桥主线实现通车，并形成了独特的双“人”字形高架系统。由上海浦东建设工程管理有限公司代建，隧道股份市政集团承建的杨高中路（中环立交-金海路）改建工程西起中环立交（平度路西侧），东至金海路，路线全长约1.6公里。



j.021east.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Phnom Penh - Sihanoukville Expressway, Cambodia

1 October 2022*

The first ever expressway of Cambodia has opened to the public today, this is the 187 kilometer E4 Phnom Penh - Sihanoukville Expressway.

It's an entirely greenfield expressway built by Chinese companies. It links the capital city with the most important port city of Cambodia. It is a toll road. It is constructed parallel to National Highway 4, hence the number E4.









Phnom Penh-Sihanoukville expressway opens to the public


The first day of trial use by the public of the Phnom Penh-Sihanoukville Expressway saw some issues with drivers speeding and driving in the opposite direction as well as some motorbike drivers with an engine of less than 500cc.




www.phnompenhpost.com


----------



## General Huo

*Anhui, China*

October 1, 2022

Three sections of urban rapid roads open to traffic in Hefei city
1) About *3 kilometers* section on the west and *2.5 kilometers* on the east of Baogong Avenue Rapid Road (包公大道快速路). The whole Baogong Avenue Rapid Road is 15.5 km long with 11.7km elevated road. The construction started on Aug 16, 2021 and plan to finish in 18 months. The GE and OPenStreetMap have no updates at all.
Location: 31°53'36.34"N 117°22'49.52"E-31°53'35.98"N 117°24'45.71E, 31°53'36.34"N 117°22'49.52"E-31°53'35.98"N 117°24'45.71E
Source: 合肥包公大道地面道路及部分高架10月1日零时放行通车！_中安在线





合肥包公大道地面道路及部分高架10月1日零点放行通车_安徽网


9月27日，记者从合肥市重点局召开的新闻发布会上了解到，10月1日00：00，包公大道（二十埠河-龙兴大道）道路与管廊工程地面道及部分高架桥将正式放行，合肥市东向“大动脉”将更加通畅。




www.ahwang.cn





















2) About *1.1 kilometers* Susong Rapid Road (合肥市宿松路快速化南二环至阊水路).
Location: 31°48'58.10"N 117°15'47.70"E-31°48'16.98"N 117°15'47.14"E
Source: 合肥宿松路(南二环-深圳路)快速化改造工程放行通车_中安在线


----------



## General Huo

*Sichuan, China*

October 1, 2022

*42.37 kilometers* S33 Luzhou-Yongchuan Expressway (泸州至永川高速公路) opens to traffic today.

Location: 29° 3'56.25"N 105°20'56.08"E-29°15'11.89"N 105°43'12.06"E
east: OpenStreetMap
west: OpenStreetMap

Source:





泸永高速10月1日0时通车！四川又增一条出川大道


泸永高速10月1日0时通车！四川又增一条出川大道




sc.sina.cn









四川泸州：泸永高速公路建成


2022年9月28日，四川省泸州市至重庆市永川区（川渝界）高...




c.m.163.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A44, Germany

7 October 2022*

The 5.9 kilometer segment of Autobahn A44 has opened to traffic this afternoon between the Helsa-Ost and Hessisch Lichtenau-West interchanges. This is on the Kassel - Eisenach project which aims to extend A44 to A4.

The project consists mostly of the 4.2 km Tunnel Hirschhagen, which is now the second-longest Autobahn tunnel in Germany.









Tunnel Hirschhagen auf der A44 in Nordhessen für Verkehr freigegeben


Startschuss für den längsten Autobahntunnel in Hessen: Am späten Nachmittag ist der Hirschhagen-Tunnel auf der A44 bei Helsa für den Verkehr freigegeben worden. Ein jahrelanges Bauprojekt, das nicht unumstritten war.




www.hessenschau.de





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ex-N4, Strasbourg, France

13 October 2022*

The upgrade of the former Route Nationale 4 west of Strasbourg to a four lane expressway has been completed. This is a 4.5 km segment between A355 and the former A351 which has been upgraded to a controlled-access highway with 4 lanes. 

It's unclear what number this part of the road has exactly. It used to be N4. Open Street Map shows it as D1004 and M351. M351 is the former number of A351. D1004 is the former number of N4. The M-roads are not motorways but _routes métropolitaines_, which were created in 2021 when road ownership was transferred to the new European Collectivity of Alsace.






Bas-Rhin : mise en service d’une nouvelle section entre Ittenheim et Wolfisheim sur l’axe Strasbourg-Wasselonne.


La nouvelle section entre les villes d’Ittenheim et de Wolfisheim sur l’axe Strasbourg-Wasselonne (Bas-Rhin) est ouverte à la...-Vie du BTP




www.lemoniteur.fr





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E31, DASH (Damansara–Shah Alam Elevated Expressway), Malaysia

14 October 2022*

The 20.1 kilometer Damansara–Shah Alam Elevated Expressway in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia has opened to traffic at midnight local time. It is an elevated expressway which runs west to east in the western part of the Kuala Lumpur metro area. It has one of the most complex interchanges in the world.









DASH highway officially launched - 20.1 km stretch opens to public Oct 14, toll free until November 30 - paultan.org


The new Damansara-Shah Alam Elevated Expressway, also known as DASH has officially been opened by Projek Lintasan Kota Holdings (Prolintas), and this comes after the highway operator opened the Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) …




paultan.org





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Chris80678

*A1, Poland*

From today, drivers driving towards Katowice on the A1 motorway will have at their disposal another 5.5 km of roadway with a full cross-section of 3 lanes. The next stage of work has been completed and two sections of the western roadway will be put into operation.









Kolejny etap prac na A1 zakończony


Od dziś kierowcy jadący w kierunku Katowic autostradą A1 będą mieli do dyspozycji kolejnych 5,5 km jezdni o pełnym przekroju 3 pasów ruchu. Zakończył się kolejny etap prac i do ruchu zostaną przekazane dwa odcinki jezdni zachodniej.




epiotrkow.pl





MIRBUD S.A. on Twitter: "Od dzisiaj, tj. 14.10 na dwóch kolejnych odcinkach autostrady A1 ruch pojazdów będzie odbywał się dwoma jezdniami po trzy pasy ruchu w każdą stronę: https://t.co/4JdF6Snp5C https://t.co/jM2HJCBjCm" / Twitter

The map below shows the precise location of the opened carriageway (between the villages of Rokszyce Drugie and Wola Kszysztoporska):










The southbound carriageway of a tiny section just north of Kamieńsk exit also opened (see map below):










The entire southbound carriageway of the A1 between Piotrków Trybunalski and Częstochowa Północ should be completed by November 2022.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N164, France

6 October 2022 / July 2022*

A 1.5 km segment of the N164 expressway opened to traffic at Rostrenen in Western France. This joins another 6 kilometer upgrade of N164 east of there which was completed in July 2022 according to a news report, or also on 6 October 2022 according to Wikisara.

N164 is the east-west expressway across the interior of Bretagne (Brittany) in Western France. It's an upgrade of the older national road.



https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagne/rostrenen-22110/a-rostrenen-une-nouvelle-portion-de-la-rn164-en-2x2-voies-ouverte-a-la-circulation-9a9c98e8-4bb7-11ed-9879-c1a2e97ee6a1



Section opened according to the news report:

west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap

Section opened in July or 6 October 2022:

west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Shanxi, China*









October 14, 2022

*95.9 kilometers *S46 Jingle-Xingxian Expressway (S46静乐-兴县高速公路) opens to traffic. It includes 10.49km long Dawanshan Tunnel (大万山隧道) and the Heiyukou Yellow River Bridge (黑峪口黄河特大桥)to the neighboring Shaanxi Province. 
Location: 38°31'13.34"N 110°52'47.89"E - 38°13'49.65"N 111°52'6.09"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap

Source: 静兴高速公路通车





山西又一条高速今日通车！4小时车程缩至2小时


山西又一条高速今日通车！4小时车程缩至2小时,收费站,高速公路,岚县,兴县,静乐,山西




www.163.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Ezeiza - Cañuelas, Argentina

17 October 2022*

An 8 kilometer extension of the Ezeiz - Cañuelas Motorway opened to traffic today in Buenos Aires Province, Argentina. It it's the bypass of Cañuelas.

This motorway was originally built in the late 1990s under a concession, but the final stage around Cañuelas was canceled during the 2001 economic crisis. It is now finished, over 20 years later.









El Presidente inaugura la finalización de autopista Ezeiza-Cañuelas


El mandatario estará acompañado por el gobernador bonaerense, Axel Kicillof, en un acto en el que en simultáneo se inaugurarán y pondrán en marcha obras




www.abcsaladillo.com.ar





North end: OpenStreetMap
South end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Qinghai, China*









*October 16, 2022

42.6 kilometer* Zhangye-Wenchuan Expressway Panpo-Haomen section (G0611张掖至汶川高速盘坡至浩门段) in Menyuan, Qinghai opens to traffic.

Location: 37°39'28.54"N 101°21'9.52"E-37°24'11.56"N 101°40'33.29"E
east: OpenStreetMap
west: OpenStreetMap

Source:





扁门高速盘坡至浩门段正式通车_中国新闻网青海新闻


中国新闻网青海新闻,青海



www.qh.chinanews.com.cn






https://www.toutiao.com/article/7155442412046058017/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China*









*October 17, 2022

45.6 kilometers *S43 Guilin-Qinzhou Port Expressway Binyang-Liujing section (S43桂林至钦州港六景至宾阳高速公路) opens to traffic 10 months ahead of the schedule.

Location: 23°10'47.07"N 108°49'10.82"E-22°51'9.45"N 108°50'5.60"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap

Source:





六宾高速公路今日通车！南宁至宾阳行车时间缩至1小时-广西新闻网


视频制作：广西新闻网记者 陈思羽 广西新闻网实习生 李虹莹 广西新闻网南宁10月17日讯（记者 陈思羽 实习生 李虹莹）10月17日，桂林至钦州港公路（南宁六景至宾阳段）（以下简称六宾高速公路）在宾阳南收费站外广场举行通车仪式。广西新闻网记者 陈思羽 摄据悉，六宾高速公路项目起于六景西枢纽互通，经青秀区伶俐镇、宾阳县陈平镇、宾州镇，终于宾阳县南面田粮村附近。六宾高速公路正式通车后，南宁至宾阳行车时间缩至1小时。



nn.gxnews.com.cn









六宾高速通车 广西再添出海新通道_建设_南宁_发展中心


六宾高速公路通车后，将有效缓解桂北地区，主要是桂林往钦州港方向，特别是六景至宾阳路段的交通压力，对打造广西四通八达的交通网络新节点，加快建设南宁区域国际综合交通枢纽，促进沿线地区经济社会发展，以及对主动…




www.sohu.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A2, Hemus Motorway, Bulgaria

18 October 2022*

A 16.3 kilometer segment of the Hemus Motorway (автомагистрала „Хемус“, A2) in Bulgaria has opened to traffic, between the interchanges to Buhovtsi and Belokopitovo, which is west of the city of Shumen in northeastern Bulgaria. This creates a continuous motorway segment, 107 kilometers in length, from Buhovtsi to Varna.









Готови са още 16,3 км от АМ „Хемус“ в посока Варна - между Буховци и Белокопитово


Министър Шишков връчи разрешенията за ползване на участъка и на пътен възел „Буховци – Юг“ на председателя на Управителния съвет на АПИ Пуснато е движението по 16,3-километровия участък от автомагистрала „Хемус“ между Буховци и Белокопитово. В строителствот




www.mrrb.bg







Готови са още 16,3 км от АМ „Хемус“ в посока Варна - между Буховци и Белокопитово | Агенция "Пътна инфраструктура"



West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Chris80678

*S5, E261, Poland*

The last section of the S5 route (from Pruszcz junction to Gruczno junction) in north Poland will be opened today (21st October 2022) in a full 2x2 profile (2 lanes in each direction). This section is approx 12km long. See map below:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583714330390171648
This work fully completes the S5 between Wrocław and the A1 motorway. It also provides Bydgoszcz with a complete expressway link to the A1 motorway.

This is a pretty significant opening linking Wrocław, Poznań, Bydgoszcz and Gdańsk by uninterrupted motorway.

It also makes Gdańsk more accessible from western Europe, as you can reach it entirely by motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista La Pera - Cuautla, Mexico

23 October 2022*

The final segment of the Autopista La Pera - Cuautla in Morelos, Mexico has been completed as a four lane toll road. It was initially built as a super two highway (supercarretera), but has been duplicated to a four lane toll road, construction took a decade and is now complete.

West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap









AMLO inaugura la modernización de autopista La Pera-Cuautla


Los trabajos, que iniciaron hace más de 10 años, consistieron, por ejemplo, en la ampliación de dos a cuatro carriles en 27.2 kilómetros, tres entronques a desnivel y tres casetas de peaje.




www.eleconomista.com.mx










Presidente inaugura modernización de carretera La Pera-Cuautla en Morelos – AMLO







lopezobrador.org.mx


----------



## General Huo

*Fujian, China

October 26, 2022

5.3 kilometers* Xiamen Shugang Passage (厦门海沧疏港通道) opens to traffic. This two-way six-lane, with a design speed of 80 kilometers per hour road connects Haicang Tunnel to G76 Xiamen-Chengdu Expressway with no traffic lights. Its longest tunnel, 4.2 kilometers Caijianweishan #2 Tunnel (蔡尖尾山2号隧道) crosses Xinyang Tunnel and Metro Line 2, and intersects with Lu'ao Road (u/c) by full interchange totally inside Caijianwei Mountain with 4 ramp tunnels. The maximum excavation area of the tunnel is 421.73 square meters, which is currently the largest cross-section underground interchange tunnel in the country.

Location: 24°30'51.68"N 117°58'35.69"E-24°31'5.24"N 118° 2'38.15"E
west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap
Source: 海沧疏港通道正式通车 未来将形成东西向进出岛新通道





消息传来！厦门：通车！通车！通车！_海沧_道路_隧道


翔安大桥是交通强国福建先行示范重点项目，是福建省 “六纵十横”规划高速路网中的“一纵”以及厦门市“两环八射”快速路网的重要组成部分，是厦门市进出岛交通网络规划中重要的跨海通道之一，是继厦门大桥、海沧…




www.sohu.com






https://www.toutiao.com/article/7158718855467139619/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## cis logos

*27 Oktober 2022

Pekanbaru - Bangkinang, Riau, Indonesia*
A 31 km motorway between Bangkinang and Sungai Pinang is opened to traffic in Riau province, Sumatra. It's part of Padang - Pekanbaru toll road, the middle branch of Trans Sumatra toll road backbone.

Location
Eastern End
Western End








Tol Pekanbaru-Bangkinang Dibuka Hari Ini, Gratis Selama Uji Coba Halaman all - Kompas.com


Uji coba dilakukan hingga batas waktu yang belum ditentukan, tetapi pengendara tetap masuk tol menggunakan kartu e-tol. Halaman all




regional.kompas.com




.


----------



## General Huo

*Chongqing, China

28 October, 2022*

About *7.8 kilometers* section of Chongqing 3rd Vertical Rapid Line (重庆快速路三纵线) opens to traffic. This two way 6-lane urban rapid road includes Hongyancun Jialing River Bridge (红岩村嘉陵江 大桥), and 2 tunnels. The Hongyancun Tunnel (红岩村隧道) is 4.95 kilometers and the whole tunnels is a group of 7 tunnels in 4 layers including urban rapid roads, railways and metro lines. The whole project takes over 10 years to finish.
Location: 29°34'59.83"N 106°29'23.33"E-29°31'3.32"N 106°29'13.07"E
north end: OpenStreetMap
south end: OpenStreetMap

Source: http://zfcxjw.cq.gov.cn/zwxx_166/jdtp/202210/t20221028_11241049.html


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7159381907963183657/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*AG-22, Spain

28 October 2022*

A 9.7 kilometer new motorway has opened to traffic in Galicia, Spain, today: AG-22. It's a four lane upgrade of the express road CG-2.2 in Lugo province, between A Pobra de San Xiao and Sarria.

CG-2.2 originally opened in 2008 as a single carriageway highway. CG means 'Corredor Gallego'. If such a road is upgraded to a motorway, it gets an AG-number (Autovía Gallega), in this case AG-22.

Press release: La Xunta pondrá en servicio desde mañana un tramo de la nueva autovía Nadela-Sarria desde el enlace de A Pobra de San Xiao hasta el de Sarria centro

North end: OpenStreetMap
South end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 69E, rural Texas, USA

October 28, 2022*

A 5.6 mile (9 km) segment of the US 77 freeway conversion to I-69E in South Texas has been inaugurated today. This is north of Raymondville, to the Willacy/Kenedy County Line.

Kenedy County is know for being one of the least populous counties in the United States, it has a population of 350, but covers an area of 5,000 km² / 1,950 sq mi. US 77 transits the county, most of the remaining work to upgrade US 77 to I-69E is in this county. US 77 is already a four lane divided highway through Kenedy County.

South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586050178875887618


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China

October 28, 2022*

About *7 kilometers* Hangzhou G320 National Highway is upgraded 2 way 6-lane elevated urban rapid highway Linping Avenue (杭州320国道快速路二期, 临平大道) and opens to traffic.
Location: 30°25'59.14"N 120°15'31.20"E - 30°25'59.14"N 120°15'31.20"E
west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap

Source: 官宣：今日通车！杭州人出行更方便了！_高架_国道_方向





Õã½º¼ÖÝ£º320¹úµÀ¿ìËÙÂ·¶þÆÚÍ¨³µ--Í¼Æ¬ÆµµÀ--ÈËÃñÍø


ÕâÊÇ10ÔÂ28ÈÕÅÄÉãµÄº¼ÖÝÊÐÁÙÆ½Çø320¹úµÀ¿ìËÙÂ·¶þÆÚ£¨ÎÞÈË»úÕÕÆ¬£©¡£ÐÂ»ªÉç¼ÇÕß½ººÉã10ÔÂ28ÈÕ£¬º¼ÖÝÊÐÁÙÆ½Çø320¹úµÀ¿ìËÙÂ·¶þÆÚÕýÊ½Í¨³µÍ¶ÔË¡£ÁÙÆ½Çø320¹úµÀ¿ìËÙÂ·¶þÆÚÈ«³¤7¹«Àï£¬ÊÇº¼ÖÝÊÐ¹æ»®µÄ¿ì



pic.people.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Shandong, China

October 28, 2022

59.7 kilometers* Jinan-Weishan Expressway Jining-Weishan section (济南至微山高速公路济宁新机场至枣菏段) opens to traffic.

Location: 35°37'11.95"N 116°42'45.66"E - 35° 7'23.64"N 116°44'27.55"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap

Source: 山东的路！济微南段高速项目建成通车





济微高速南段全线通车 为今年山东建成通车的第4条高速公路_中国山东网_中国山东网


济微高速南段全线通车 为今年山东建成通车的第4条高速公路,10月28日，由山东高速集团投资建设的济南至微山公路济宁新机场至枣菏高速段项目建成通车，较计划提前5个月。这是今年山东省建成通车的第4条高速公路，全省高速公路通车里程超过7600公里。



news.sdchina.com






https://www.toutiao.com/article/7159585605612110371/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Hubei, China

October 31, 2022

5.4 kilometers* Xiangfan City Xiangjiang Avenue Urban Rapid Road Yuliangzhou Tunnel section (襄阳市襄江大道鱼梁洲隧道) opens to traffic.

*location:* 32° 3'36.88"N 112° 9'49.25"E-32° 3'57.68"N 112°13'16.97"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap

*Source: *





“千里汉江第一隧”正式通车，实现全产业链国产化_要闻_新闻中心_长江网_cjn.cn







news.cjn.cn






https://www.toutiao.com/article/7160502163507724808/?channel=&source=search_tab







今天上午，正式通车！_隧道_襄阳_车辆


项目的建成通车，使东津到樊城的行车时间从45分钟缩短至10分钟以内，加快了东津、樊城新老城区的联通联动，实现了襄阳内环线、绕城高速与樊城、鱼梁洲、东津新区的快速连接，使外环高速与内环快速路得以有效串…




www.sohu.com


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China

October 31, 2022*

About *20 kilometers* G312 National Highway at Suzhou (312国道苏州东段改扩建) is upgraded to 6-lane rapid road and opens to traffic. The news quotes 33.2 km, but about 12 km on east part opened to traffic years ago. The new opened section is about 20km.
Location: 31°22'45.46"N 120°43'58.03"E - 31°20'22.37"N 120°54'19.09"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap

Source:





园区到昆山最快15分钟 312国道苏州东段改扩建工程通车-名城苏州新闻中心


名城新闻网是苏州第一门户网站 名城苏州网站的新闻子网，国家一类重点新闻网站，提供及发布苏州地区最及时、最权威、最丰富、最精彩的新闻报道。关注名城新闻网，关注苏州新闻。



news.2500sz.com









通车！相城⇄昆山，更方便了！_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper


今天（10月31日） 312国道苏州东段改扩建工程 正式通车 沟通南北、联动东西 苏州市内全域一体化全力加速 相城往来昆山也更方便了！312国道苏州东段改扩建工




www.thepaper.cn









第一昆山


第一昆山网由昆山市融媒体中心独立运营，集新闻发布、文化传播、信息资讯、公共服务等于一体，突出民生、本土、权威。网站以营造和谐的网络舆论氛围为宗旨，以平民视角、民生关怀为品格追求，充分发挥网络反应速度快的优势，依托各区镇、政府各职能部门，解决广大网民关心的热点、难点问题，从而实现百姓与政府的良好沟通，不断提高百姓的满意度和幸福感，助力昆山现代化建设。




www.ksrmtzx.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E39, Norway

31 October 2022*

18 kilometers of new motorway opened to traffic between Bergen and Os in Western Norway. It is called the 'E39 Svegatjørn - Rådal' project.

The project is composed of 16.2 kilometers of E39 and 2.2 kilometers of Rv. 580. Most of this new motorway is in tunnels, the longest tunnel is the Lyshorn Tunnel at 9.3 kilometers. It is the first motorway in Western Norway with a 100 km/h speed limit. This is quite a high profile project because Western Norway is almost devoid of high-standard roads due to the rugged terrain and relative isolation to other population centers in Norway.









Stor fest i vest da ministeren åpnet E39 Svegatjørn-Rådal


Jubelen var stor da samferdselsminister Jon-Ivar Nygård åpnet ny E39 mellom Os og Bergen med båtbyggerøks fra Os.




www.veier24.no





North end: OpenStreetMap
South end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 89, Utah, USA

November 1, 2022*

The final interchange has opened to traffic on a 9 mile (15 km) stretch of US 89 between Farmington and Ogden, Utah. This has created a controlled-access highway from I-15 to I-84. This is a suburban area north of Salt Lake City, which now has an extensive system of two parallel freeways: I-15 and US 89 / SR-67. 

The final interchange is located at Antelope Drive. Three other interchanges replaced traffic lights in the past 2 years. Several other interchanges were constructed earlier.

Press release: UDOT and local elected officials open final new interchange on U.S. 89

Location of the new interchange: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute 85, Québec, Canada

2 November 2022*

A 5.8 kilometer segment of Autoroute 85 (A85) fully opens to traffic at Saint-Honoré-de-Témiscouata. It already partially opened in November 2021, but is now fully in use with 2 carriageways. This is west and east of Exit 60 (Saint-Honoré-de-Témiscouata).






Mise en service complète d’un nouveau tronçon à Saint-Honoré-de-Témiscouata


Mise en service complète du tronçon 6 de l’autoroute 85, situé à Saint-Honoré-de-Témiscouata. La circulation s’effectue maintenant sur deux chaussées, pour la totalité des 5,8 km de ce segment d’autoroute.




www.transports.gouv.qc.ca





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A79, France

4 November 2022*

The A79 autoroute is inaugurated today in Central France. They converted 92 kilometers of the former national road N79 to a four lane motorway, between Digoin and Montmarault. 

A79 is the first all-electronic toll road in France. There are no traditional toll booths, drivers can use télépéage, online payment or a terminal payment at exits.

It is also the largest motorway project in France in recent years.

The new motorway now stretches from Digoin to A71 at Montmarault, though west of Chemilly there were already 2x2 lanes available since July, just not with official motorway status.









La première autoroute sans barrières de péage inaugurée sur l'A79, comment ça marche ?


Dans l'Allier, à partir de ce vendredi, les automobilistes n’auront plus à s’arrêter au péage : une autoroute en "flux libre" est inaugurée. Attention ! Cela ne veut pas dire qu’elle devient gratuite.




www.francetvinfo.fr





Entire project:
west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista Guadalajara - Colima, Mexico

4 November 2022*

A 16 kilometer expansion project of the 'Autopista Guadalajara - Colima' has opened to traffic in Jalisco, Mexico yesterday. This is a four lane expansion of the original super two autopista which opened in 1989. They built one new carriageway. This is called the 'Transvolcánica', it was built on the slopes of the Volcano of Colima and includes a large viaduct.






Entrará en operación autopista transvolcánica Colima-Guadalajara, este viernes – El Comentario


Este viernes 4 de noviembre entra en operaciones el tramo de montaña de la autopista Colima-Guadalajara, conocido como “transvolcánica”, que después d




elcomentario.ucol.mx





North end: OpenStreetMap
South end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China

November 6, 2022

29.8 kilometers* S34 Zhuhai Xianghai Bridge Expressway (珠海S34香海高速) opens to traffic. It is a tolled 6-lane expressway.

Location: 22°19'16.20"N 113°28'4.72"E-22°10'5.26"N 113°20'8.12"E
West: OpenStreetMap
East: OpenStreetMap









Source: 珠海香海大桥正式通车 香洲至斗门最快15分钟可达_湾区_新快网_新中产的移动资讯友伴


珠海香海大桥正式通车！航展期间这样走不收取通行费


----------



## General Huo

*Shandong, China

November 6, 2022*

Two urban rapid roads, 3 sections in Zibo city open to traffic at the midnight today. They are all part of Zibo First Rapid Ring Road system (淄博快速路网一环线) which will be 39 kilometers long. So far, 27 km open to traffic, including about 17 kms open this time.

1) About *6.1 kilometers* Changguo Rapid Road (昌国路快速路)
Location: 36°47'12.74"N 117°57'35.30"E-36°46'59.83"N 118° 2'8.43"E
West: OpenStreetMap
East: OpenStreetMap

2) 2 sections of about *8 kilometers and 3.5 kilometers* Lutai Avenue Rapid Road (鲁泰大道快速路) 
Location: 36°51'2.87"N 117°57'55.16"E-36°50'45.73"N 118° 3'13.89"E, 36°50'34.63"N 118° 4'43.73"E-36°50'16.33"N 118° 6'59.17"E
West: OpenStreetMap
East: OpenStreetMap

Source: 淄博快速路网一环线“西半环”建成通车 - 海报新闻


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7162854592693322240/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NC-74, future Interstate 74, North Carolina, USA

November 7, 2022*

A segment of future Interstate 74 in North Carolina opens to traffic today. It's a 7 mile / 11 kilometer segment of the Winston-Salem Northern Beltway, between University Parkway (NC-66) and US 311. It is numbered as North Carolina State Highway 74 (NC-74) for now, but will be designated I-74 once the entire project is completed. The new freeway does not yet link up with US 52 (future I-74), this interchange will be completed in 2023.



https://journalnow.com/a-new-section-of-the-winston-salem-northern-beltway-has-opened/article_379bbb44-5ebc-11ed-b185-b7c4f2bbdf7d.html



West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-63, Spain

7 November 2022*

A 5 kilometer segment of A-63 opens to traffic as a four lane _autovía_ today in Salas, Asturias, Spain. The road initially opened in 2012 as one carriageway of future A-63, temporarily designated as N-634. The second carriageway has now been put into service, from the Salas interchange to the El Regueirón Viaduct. The construction cost was € 8.5 million.






Mitma pone en servicio 5 nuevos kilómetros en la autovía A-63 entre Salas y El Regueirón con una inversión de 8,5 millones de euros | Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana







www.mitma.es





East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China

November 8, 2022

16.3 kilometers* last section in Jiangsu G4012 Liyang-Ningde Expressway (G4012溧阳至宁德高速公路江苏段) opens to traffic.

Location: 31°24'20.09"N 119°20'36.51"E-31°14'53.82"N 119°17'36.57"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap

Source: 溧阳至宁德高速公路江苏段今天通车_澎湃号·媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7163668129938145792/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Heilongjiang, China

November 8, 2022

25.239 kilometers *G11 Hegang-Dalian Expressway Jiamusi section (鹤大高速佳木斯过境段) opens to traffic.

Location: 46°54'22.53"N 130°14'50.77"E-46°42'36.03"N 130°15'55.06"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap

Source: 鹤大高速佳木斯过境段全线通车


http://hlj.people.com.cn/n2/2022/1108/c220024-40186693.html


----------



## Kemo

*S7 E77, Poland*

3.3 km of S7 motorway including a tunnel under Luboń Mały Mountain has been opened on the _Zakopianka_ route south of Kraków.
Construction started in summer 2015.
It completes the dual carriageway from Kraków to Rabka-Zdrój (62 km, out of which 32 km is in motorway standard).
S7 is a route connecting Kraków with Tatra Mountains and Slovakia.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*OK-344, Gilcrease Expressway, Tulsa, Oklahoma, USA

November 14, 2022*

A 5 mile (9 kilometer) segment of Oklahoma State Highway 344, the Gilcrease Expressway, opens to traffic in Tulsa. The new toll road connects I-44 to US 64/412 west of Downtown Tulsa and includes a bridge across the Arkansas River.









Gilcrease Expressway to open, Tulsa County annouces


A project 50 years in the making, the Gilcrease Expressway will open to drivers Monday at 2 p.m., according to Tulsa County Engineering.Construction began in O




ktul.com





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A52, Italy

14 November 2022*

The completion of A52 as the northern beltway of Milan, Italy was celebrated today. This is a motorway upgrade of existing roads in the suburbs of Milan, the final segment to be completed is approximately 6.5 kilometers long between Paderno Dugnano and Bollate.









Autostrada Rho-Monza, oggi l'apertura dopo sette anni di lavori


Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Autostrada Rho-Monza, oggi l'apertura dopo sette anni di lavori




tg24.sky.it







https://www.monzatoday.it/attualita/inaugurazione-rho-monza-prolungamento-tangenziale-nord.html



East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A72, Germany

14 November 2022*

A 2 kilometer extension of A72 opens to traffic today at Rötha in Eastern Germany. It's an extension from the new Rötha interchange to a temporary endpoint where it feeds into B95 until the rest of A72 to Leipzig is completed.









Espenhain: Weiteres Teilstück der A72 fertig | MDR.DE


Am Montag sollte ein weiteres Teilstück der A72 zwischen Chemnitz und Leipzig für den Verkehr freigegeben. Es reicht von der neuen Abfahrt Rötha der A72 bis zur alten Abfahrt der B 95 und ist zwei Kilometer lang.




www.mdr.de





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 295, North Carolina, USA

November 21, 2022*

A 2 mile / 3 kilometer segment of Interstate 295 has opened to traffic near Fayetteville, North Carolina. The new segment is located between Exit 2 (Parkton Road) and Exit 4 (Black Bridge Road), southwest of Fayetteville. It does not yet connect to other sections of I-295.






New I-295 Section Opened Today







www.ncdot.gov





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E39, Norway

24 November 2022*

The 19 kilometer motorway segment of E39 between Kristiansand-West and Mandal-East opened to traffic today in Southern Norway. It is one of the longest single motorway openings in Norwegian history. The new motorway has been built with four lanes and a 110 km/h speed limit. It contains the Trysfjord Bridge, which is a very large concrete, cantilevered box girder bridge (260 m main span) and the 4,055 meter long Søgne Tunnel.






E39 Kristiansand – Mandal åpnet for trafikk | Nye Veier AS







www.nyeveier.no













E39 Kristiansand-Mandal er åpen for trafikk


Nye Veier åpnet torsdag 24. november for trafikk på den 19 kilometer lange strekningen Kristiansand vest-Mandal øst.




www.veier24.no





East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Hunan, China

November 28, 2022*

Four sections of about 247 kilometers new expressways open to traffic in Hunan Province, one month ahead of their schedules.

1) *176.6 kilometers* of Pingjiang-Yiyang Expressway (平江至益阳高速公路), should be east part of S20 Pingjiang-Dongtou Expressway (S20平洞高速). It is also the first "intelligent expressway" in Hunan.
west end: 28°30'10.92"N 112°27'58.17"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org




east end: 28°53'50.44"N 114° 1'24.59"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org













2) *42.7 kilometers* S01 Ningxiang-Shaoshan Expressway (S01宁乡韶山高速公路)
north end: 28°21'44.33"N 112°31'50.05"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org




south end: 28° 2'14.48"N 112°34'40.73"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org













3) *20.9 kilometers* S42 Jiangbei-Ganshan Expressway (S42江背至干杉高速公路)
West end: 28° 7'13.27"N 113°10'26.05"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org




East end: 28° 4'26.91"N 113°22'2.92"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org













4) *7.32 kilometers* Chenglingji Expressway (S39城陵矶高速)
North end: 29°27'51.40"N 113°12'20.15"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org




South end: 29°23'27.97"N 113°12'0.99"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org













Source:





刚刚，湖南五条高速公路提前一个月建成通车 - 今日关注 - 湖南在线 - 华声在线


华声在线11月28日讯（全媒体记者和婷婷通讯员袁东伟）11月28日，慰问高速公路项目建设者暨平伍、伍益、宁韶、江杉、城陵矶5条高速公路通车仪式举行，标志着湖南五条高速公路提前1个月建成通车。其中，平伍



hunan.voc.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China

November 30, 2022

74.89 kilometers *of S74 Xindu-Wuzhou Expressway (广西S74信都至梧州高速公路) opens to traffic.

North end: 24° 4'18.61"N 111°43'5.49"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 23°33'47.81"N 111°19'7.94"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 贺州信都至梧州高速公路正式通车-广西新闻网


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7171770770740216355/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Qinghai, China

December 1, 2022

343.143 kilometers* of Golmud(Geermu)-Old Mangya Highway Expansion (青海格尔木至老茫崖公路扩建) open to traffic today. The old S303 highway is upgraded and a new 2-lane is added to make 2-way 4-lane expressway level 1st grade highway. The average altitude of this road is 2,850 meters.

West end: 37°51'8.54"N 91°41'24.86"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 36°25'47.37"N 94°46'45.65"E OpenStreetMap

Source:





格尔木至茫崖公路扩建工程正式通车_新华网


自12月1日12时，格尔木至茫崖公路中灶火主线收费站正式开通运营，经批准依法计收车辆通行费。



qh.news.cn












格尔木至老茫崖公路扩建工程主体工程顺利通过交工验收


格尔木至老茫崖公路扩建工程主体工程顺利通过交工验收




k.sina.com.cn









格尔木至老茫崖公路扩建工程建成通车_青海省_建设_项目


央广网西宁12月1日消息（记者张海东）12月1日，青海省运营。 建成通车的格茫公路（央广网发 中铁五局供图） 格尔木至老茫崖公路扩建工程位于青海省海西蒙古族藏族自治州，平均海拔2850米，项目全长…




www.sohu.com


----------



## theAlien

*A5, Croatia

2 December 2022* 

The 25 kilometer motorway segment of A5 between Osijek and Beli Manastir opened to traffic today, at 9 a.m.
There is no toll collection between Osijek and Beli Manastir until January 1, 2023









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org













U promet puštena prva autocesta kroz Baranju, evo koliko će vas koštati vožnja po njoj


U promet je danas svečano puštena prva dionica autoceste kroz Baranje, a vožnja od Belog Manastira do Osijeka je besplatna




sib.net.hr


----------



## General Huo

*Anhui, China

December 2, 2022

67.135 kilometers *S22 Tianchang-Tianzhushan Expressway Tianchang-Chuzhou section (S22天长-天柱山高速滁州至天长段) opens to traffic.

West end: 32°21'21.10"N 118°25'40.73"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 32°38'39.38"N 118°55'37.06"E OpenStreetMap

Source:


http://ah.people.com.cn/n2/2022/1202/c227142-40218088.html







滁（州）天（长）高速今日建成通车 - 图片新闻-安徽省交通控股集团有限公司


12月2日中午，S22天天高速滁州至天长段正式建成通车，这意味着滁州至天长两地间的行车时间较原先缩短近40分钟。滁天高速全长约67公里，是安徽省“五纵十横”高速公路网中的“横八”及天天高速公路的重要组成部分，项目起点位于来安县水口镇，在甲埂枢纽顺接滁（州）马（鞍山）高速，中途通过釜山枢纽连接长深高速，终点位于天长市石梁镇，在郑集枢纽与宿扬高速相连。项目设有来安北、天长西2处服务区，来安南（待开通）...



www.ahjkjt.com






北沿江高速公路滁州至天长段正式通车！_中安在线


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> *A72, Germany
> 
> 14 November 2022*
> 
> A 2 kilometer extension of A72 opens to traffic today at Rötha in Eastern Germany. It's an extension from the new Rötha interchange to a temporary endpoint where it feeds into B95 until the rest of A72 to Leipzig is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espenhain: Weiteres Teilstück der A72 fertig | MDR.DE
> 
> 
> Am Montag sollte ein weiteres Teilstück der A72 zwischen Chemnitz und Leipzig für den Verkehr freigegeben. Es reicht von der neuen Abfahrt Rötha der A72 bis zur alten Abfahrt der B 95 und ist zwei Kilometer lang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mdr.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South end: OpenStreetMap
> North end: OpenStreetMap


But only one carriageway with two-way traffic. About 1.6km on the northbound carriageway and another 0.6km on the southbound carriageway with a tempoary transition back to B95. I traveled it today


----------



## belerophon

MichiH said:


> But only one carriageway with two-way traffic. About 1.6km on the northbound carriageway and another 0.6km on the southbound carriageway with a tempoary transition back to B95. I traveled it today


Well yes. The other carriageway is done, but they need to demolish the improvised offramp at Espenhain-Nord, the former Terminus. (It happened exactly like that with Borna-Nord some years before) Afterwards (in january depending on weather) it will be still a very short section, but have 2x2 lanes. The next part(s) will be delivered in the same scheme. As the nationalmotorway will use the almost exact path of the nationalroad, they finish one carriageway in parallel at first, swith thetraffic, demolish the national road and build the 2nd carriageway.This will take several years again.


----------



## General Huo

*Tianjin, China

December 8, 2022*

About *4.2 kilometers* S21 Tanggu-Chengde Expressway Binhai South Section (塘承高速公路滨海新区南段 ) opens to traffic. It connects the Tanggu-Chengde Expressway and Tanggu Binhai New DIstrict Middle Loop Rapid Road.

North end: 39°11'24.36"N 117°39'21.47"E
South end: 39° 9'8.57"N 117°39'31.48"E








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org





Source:








天津塘承高速滨海新区南段今日正式开通运营


塘承高速公路滨海新区南段建成通车后，将彻底打通西中环快速路断头路现状，实现天津北部区域与滨城核心区的直线高速连通，缩短天津港车流高速集散车程，提升区域道路集散效率，提高了天津港集疏运水平




china.huanqiu.com


----------



## General Huo

*Anhui, China

December 8, 2022*

About *6.2 kilometers* Hefei City Baogong Avenue Rapid Road Flyover (合肥市包公大道龙脊山路-团结大道段高架道路) opens to traffic today. It completes the whole 11.7 km Baogong Avenue Flyover.

West end: 31°53'35.98"N 117°24'45.71E OpenStreetMap
East end: 31°53'34.71"N 117°28'41.88"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 12月5日零点全线通车



合肥包公大道高架主线桥12月8日零点全部通车！_中安在线


----------



## DiogoBaptista

General Huo said:


> *Anhui, China
> 
> December 8, 2022*
> 
> About *6.2 kilometers* Hefei City Baogong Avenue Rapid Road Flyover (合肥市包公大道龙脊山路-团结大道段高架道路) opens to traffic today. It completes the whole 11.7 km Baogong Avenue Flyover.
> 
> West end: 31°53'35.98"N 117°24'45.71E OpenStreetMap
> East end: 31°53'34.71"N 117°28'41.88"E OpenStreetMap
> 
> Source: 12月5日零点全线通车
> 
> 
> 
> 合肥包公大道高架主线桥12月8日零点全部通车！_中安在线


That’s not a motorway.


----------



## General Huo

It is motorway-standard, and even better.


----------



## General Huo

*









Shaanxi, China

December 9, 2022

51.784 kilometers* S21 Ningshan-Shiquan (宁陕-石泉) Expressway opens to traffic. This road goes through the heavy mountainous area of Qinling Range with 87.24% bridge and tunnel ratio, including 7.35 km Canglongxia Tunnel (苍龙峡隧道) and 7.21 km long Yunwushan Tunnel (云雾山隧道).

North end: 33°23'31.92"N 108°12'42.01"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 33° 0'0.39"N 108°17'0.80"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 陕西宁石高速今日通车








陕西宁石高速正式通车 秦巴山区再添致富“新通道”







shx.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Yunnan, China

December 9, 2022

12.742 kilometers* G5621 New Kunming-Chuxiong Expressway Kunming City section (新昆明-楚雄昆明入城段) opens to traffic. The whole New Kunming-Chuxiong Expressway is 108.6 km and already opened in January 21 this year except this section. The G5621 goes further west to Dali city.

West end: 25° 4'46.37"N 102°35'33.75"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 25° 3'51.00"N 102°38'33.93"E OpenStreetMap

Source: https://tianmunews.com/news.html?id=720839








新昆楚高速公路全线通车！


新昆楚高速公路全线通车！




k.sina.com.cn









今天上午，新昆楚高速入城段正式通车！_文旅头条


标志着由中国铁建昆仑集团牵头投资建设的新昆楚高速公路实现全线通车。



www.wenlvnews.com









开屏新闻-新昆楚高速全线通车，从昆明驾车到大理丽江更加方便了


全线开通后，从昆明到楚雄只需1个多小时



www.ccwb.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Anhui, China

December 9, 2022

50.254 kilometers* Mingguang-Chaohu Expressway Hefei section, also part of G9912 Hefei Metropolitan Expressway (G9912合肥都市圈明光至巢湖高速公路合肥段) opens to traffic.

North end: 32°12'57.69"N 117°47'13.31"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31°43'1.92"N 117°48'31.94"E OpenStreetMap

Source: http://ah.people.com.cn/n2/2022/1209/c227131-40225833.html





明巢高速合肥段（夏阁至苏湾段）今日正式通车放行！







www.aceg.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Shandong, China

December 9, 2022

107.584 kilometers* Zhanhua-Linyi Expressway Zhanhua-Linzi section (沾化至临沂高速公路沾化至临淄段) opens to traffic.

North end: 37°43'50.40"N 118° 1'18.16"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 36°51'31.36"N 118° 9'34.43"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 沾临高速建成通车 滨州实现“高速环城”-滨州网





8000公里！2022年山东高速总里程将实现新突破_人民号







rmh.pdnews.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Gansu, China

December 9, 2022

38.79 kilometers* S42 Longxi-Zhangxian Expressway (S42陇西至漳县高速公路) opens to traffic, including the branch to form a loop expressway around Longxi city. 

West end: 30°28'42.86"N 117°20'5.04"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 36°51'31.36"N 118° 9'34.43"E OpenStreetMap
Branch: OpenStreetMap - OpenStreetMap

Source:





陇西至漳县高速公路建成通车_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper


12月9日，由中铁二十局参与投资并施工总承包，所属一公司、六公司、市政公司、电气化公司、中铁长安重工公司、中铁建安工程设计院公司、中铁建科检测公司、技工学校等参




www.thepaper.cn









陇西至漳县高速公路正式通车_腾讯新闻


陇西至漳县高速公路正式通车




new.qq.com






https://www.toutiao.com/article/7175138134597255739/


----------



## General Huo

*Shanghai, China

December 9, 2022

About 3.1 kilometers* Wuning Rapid Road Tunnel (宁路快速化地下通道主线) opens to traffic.
West end: 31°14'50.07"N 121°23'21.18"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 31°14'27.22"N 121°25'5.11"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 连接中环和内环，今晚将通车的上海武宁路地道施工难点在哪？





上海武宁路地道通车后，智慧隧道数字孪生平台将为其保驾护航_养护_设施_交通


通过对接隧道视频系统、智能感知设备等，实时监测隧道内的交通事件、车流、环境状况，精准识别隧道交通事故、交通违章、火灾、隧道病害等事件，及温湿度、风速、照明、烟雾等异常指标，并及时发布预警，从而实现对隧道的全透…




society.sohu.com


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangxi, China

December 10, 2022

53.55 kilometers* Yichun-Wanzai One-city Rapid Corridor (宜万同城快速通道) opens to traffic. Its north section serves new alignment of G320 and is 4-lane access controlled 1st class highway. Its south section serves new alignment of G220 and is a 6-lane, access-controlled 1st class highway.

North end: 28°10'14.65"N 114°36'30.69"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 27°48'48.22"N 114°27'1.75"E OpenStreetMap

Source:




__





Loading…






www.toutiao.com








__





Loading…






www.toutiao.com





North section, G320









South section, G220


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China

December 11, 2022

About 22 kilometers *Zhangjiang Avenue (湛江大道) opens to traffic. This is an access-controlled urban rapid road with 2-way 8-lane rapid road plus 2-way 4-lane side road for local access, and 8 interchanges.

North end: 21°18'33.85"N 110°16'3.38"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 21° 9'54.39"N 110°21'54.63"E OpenStreetMap

Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7175883529539518979/?channel=&source=search_tab





湛江大道通车！湛江霞山到遂溪从原来近1个小时减少到约20分钟_霞山区_元素_道路


12月11日，连接湛江市霞山、赤坎、麻章区和遂溪县的湛江大道正式通车。 该项目全程约22公里，除新湖大道平交路口外，其他互通立交桥不设红绿灯，双向12车道，最高限速80公里/小时，大道经过霞山区、赤…




www.sohu.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway, India

11 December 2022*

A very long stretch of expressway has been inaugurated today: 520 kilometers of the Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway in Maharashtra, India.

The new expressway runs from Shirdi to Nagpur. The rest from Mumbai is under construction and will open to traffic in June 2023.

The Nagpur - Mumbai Expressway runs mostly through flat terrain with long, straight stretches of open highway.









PM inaugurates 520km Nagpur-Shirdi stretch of Nagpur-Mumbai Samruddhi Expressway


The first phase connects Nagpur to the temple town of Shirdi in Ahmednagar district covering a distance of 520 km.




www.livemint.com













PM Modi in Maharashtra; inaugurates Nagpur-Mumbai expressway and 6th Vande Bharat Express: Key points | India News - Times of India


India News: NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Sunday launched a slew of projects worth Rs 75,000 crores in Nagpur and accused political parties of carryi.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nebraska Highway 2, Lincoln Southern Beltway, USA

December 14, 2022*

The 11 mile Lincoln Southern Beltway (Nebraska Highway 2) opens to traffic today. It is a freeway-style bypass south of Lincoln, the state capital of Nebraska. It carries east-west traffic and has a large interchange with flyovers with US 77. The construction cost was $ 352 million. The project opens ahead of schedule.



https://www.klkntv.com/352-million-lincoln-south-beltway-opens-wednesday-after-60-years-of-planning/



West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Gansu, China

December 15, 2022*

About *20 kilometers* of S38 Wanggeertang-Xiahe Expressway Xiahe to Sangke section (S38线王夏高速公路夏河至桑科段) opens to traffic, including 5.5 km long Labolen Tunnel (拉卜楞特长隧道). The whole Wanggeertang-Xiahe Expressway is 42 km long and eastern 22 km part opened earlier one year ago.

West end: 35° 7'15.97"N 102°26'6.20"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 35°11'31.41"N 102°36'34.39"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 甘南州境内王夏高速公路全线通车！


----------



## General Huo

*Guizhou, China

December 15, 2022

52.45 kilometers *G4215 Chengdu-Zunyi Expressway Huairen to Zunyi section (G4215成都-遵义联络线仁遵高速公路) opens to traffic today. It is 2-way 6-lane expressway with 101 bridges and 26 tunnels, 65% of road are bridges and tunnels. The biggest bridge is 410 meters main span Dafaqu Arch Bridge (大发渠特大桥), and the longest tunnel is 5.357 km long Shisungou Tunnel (石笋沟隧道).

West end: 27°53'6.67"N 106°25'34.14"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 27°40'9.34"N 106°52'25.53"E OpenStreetMap

Source:


https://cn.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202212/15/WS639b0f0da3102ada8b226e09.html







刚刚，仁遵高速公路正式通车！ - 当代先锋网 - 贵州


　　12月15日，仁遵高速公路通车仪式在位于遵义市播州区平正乡大发渠特大桥上举行。16时08分，随着“七一”勋章获得者、时代楷模黄大发老支书洪亮的“我宣布，仁遵高速现在通车！”声落，仁遵高速公路正式开通试运行。　　通车后，遵义市区到仁怀市的车程将由现在的1小时30分缩短至30分钟，不仅让沿线百姓生产



www.ddcpc.cn






http://pic.people.com.cn/n1/2022/1215/c1016-32587962-2.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1, Romania

15 December 2022*

A 13.2 kilometer segment of the A1 motorway has opened to traffic in Romania, at the northern slope of the Carpathian Mountains between Boița and Sibiu-Sud. This is the first segment of the Trans-Carpathian project between Pitești and Sibiu.



http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/s-au-deschis-circula%C8%9Biei-primii-1317-km-din











Primul tronson din Autostrada A1 Sibiu - Pitești, deschis traficului de joi / Construit de o firmă austriacă și finalizat înainte de termen - VIDEO







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoroute du Nord, Ivory Coast

16 December 2022*

The first 37 kilometer segment of the Autoroute du Nord north of Yamoussoukro in Ivory Coast (Côte d'Ivoire) has been inaugurated today. It runs from the north side of Yamoussoukro to Tiébissou. 

A second stage to Bouaké is still under construction.

https://www.gouv.ci/_actualite-article.php?recordID=14450 









Côte d’Ivoire : Koné Meyliet inaugure l’ autoroute de Tiébissou


Koné Meyliet Tiémoko, le vice-président de Côte d'Ivoire, inaugure l’ autoroute de Tiébissou le vendredi 16 décembre 2022. N’dri Germain, le maire de Tiébissou, a appelé ses administrés à la grande mobilisation.




www.afrique-sur7.ci





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Inner Mongolia, China

December 16, 2022

99.542 kilometers* G55 Erenhot to Guangzhou Expressway Erenhot to Saihantala section (G55二连浩特广州高速二连浩特至赛汉塔拉段) opens to traffic. This section is upgraded from old G208 to 4-lane expressway with building 113.522 auxiliary road to replace old G208 (no toll).

North end: 43°35'53.20"N 112° 0'17.68"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 42°46'58.61"N 112°36'27.81"E OpenStreetMap

Source:








内蒙古二连浩特：二广高速二连浩特至赛汉塔拉段改扩建公路正式通车


内蒙古二连浩特：二广高速二连浩特至赛汉塔拉段改扩建公路正式通车




k.sina.com.cn









全长100km，二广高速二连浩特至赛汉塔拉段施工总承包招标！_文件


3、完成入库及CA数字证书办理的潜在投标人请于2019年11月6日9时00分至2019年11月12日17时30分（北京时间）登录“内蒙古自治区工程项目招投标中心电子交易系统”获取电子招标文件，具体流程详…




www.sohu.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interstate 69, Indiana, USA

December 16, 2022*

The freeway conversion of 12 miles (19 km) of State Road 37 to Interstate 69 between Martinsville and the southern edge of Indianapolis was officially completed yesterday. They built several interchanges which replaced traffic signals and crossroads. I-69 is now a continuous freeway south of SR-144, but some other sections are also in service in the southern suburbs of Indianapolis. The whole project to I-465 will be completed in 2024.









INDOT opens I-69 between Martinsville and S.R. 144 - I-69 Finish Line


Southbound entrance ramp at S.R. 144 interchange opening today INDIANAPOLIS, Ind.— The Indiana Department of Transportation was joined by state and local officials and members of the I-69 Finish Line project team this afternoon to mark the shielding and official opening of twelve additional...




i69finishline.com





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N88, France

19 December 2022*

A 4 kilometer segment of N88 has been upgraded to a 2x2 lane _voie express _near Yssingeaux in Central France. This is a four lane expansion of the existing road from Lavée in Yssingeaux to just before the Ramel Viaduct near Bessamorel. This is the first new four lane segment of N88 between St. Étienne and Le Puy in 18 years.

East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap










Travaux - La RN 88 ouverte en deux fois deux voies à Yssingeaux


Après 21 mois de travaux réels, la mise en deux fois deux voies de la RN 88 à Yssingeaux vient d'être ouverte à la circulation ce lundi 19 décembre.




www.leveil.fr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R2, Slovakia

19 December 2022*

A 13.5 kilometer segment of four lane expressway R2 has been put into service today in central Slovakia. 

This new expressway runs between Mýtna and Lovinobaňa. It includes two temporary endpoints and only one new interchange: Exit 138 Mýtna. An extension westward is under construction.

The construction has cost € 127.7 million. It includes 11 bridge structures.



https://ndsas.sk/press/press-narodna-dialnicna-spolocnost-press-spravy/vyborna-sprava-pre-juh-slovenska-novy-usek-r2-ky-pomoze-najma-kamionistom



West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Beijing & Hebei, China

December 19, 2022

13.73 kilometers* of Beijing Daxing Airport North Expressway and Beijing-Xiong'an Expressway Hebei Branch (北京大兴机场北线高速与河北京雄高速支线) opens to traffic. It is a 2-way 8-lane expressway with 8.16 km in Beijing and 5.57km in Hebei province.

West end: 39°33'22.98"N 116°10'54.02"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 39°34'14.69"N 116°19'11.64"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 大兴机场北线高速与河北京雄高速支线实现通车_中新社_北京分社








喜报！雄安新区至北京大兴国际机场高速公路北线支线开通


喜报！雄安新区至北京大兴国际机场高速公路北线支线开通




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## Kemo

*S5, Poland*

5 km of S5 motorway near the town Ostróda (section Wirwajdy - Ornowo) has been opened in northern Poland.
Construction was finished 5 months ahead of schedule.

After completion, S5 will become a corridor connecting Lithuania with Western Europe, bypassing Warsaw.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China

December 20, 2022

82 kilometers G7522* Guiyang-Beihai Expressway Pingguo to Nanning section (G7522贵阳至北海高速公路平果至南宁高速公路) opens to traffic today. It is a 2-way six-lane expressway.

NW end: 23°24'27.40"N 107°46'43.92"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 22°50'43.53"N 108° 9'10.63"E OpenStreetMap

Source:








出行更便捷！广西这条高速路今天通车！


出行更便捷！广西这条高速路今天通车！




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## Kemo

*A1 E75, Poland*

The last remaining section of A1 motorway, between Piotrków Trybunalski and Kamieńsk (24 km) has been opened in full 2x3 profile*.*
It means that A1 has been completed in its entirety, all the way from Gdańsk in the north to the border with Czechia in the south (584 km).
It also completes the motorway connection between two largest agglomerations in Poland - Warsaw and Upper Silesia (Katowice).

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Kemo

*S6 E28, Poland*

40 km of S6 motorway (_Cashubian Highway_) has been opened today in northern Poland, between Strzebielino and Gdynia.

S6 motorway will run parallel to the Baltic coast and will connect Gdańsk with Szczecin.

Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kapiti Expressway, New Zealand

21 December 2022*

The Kapiti Expressway extension from Peka Peka to Otaki has opened to traffic. This is a 13 kilometer stretch of expressway, a little ways north of Wellington. The opening of the expressway is staged, from 21 to 23 December 2022, depending on the direction.









First glimpse of $445m motorway ahead of opening


The road north of Wellington will be fully open in time for Christmas.




www.nzherald.co.nz










Get ready for the new Peka Peka to Ōtaki expressway | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


The Peka Peka to Ōtaki Expressway, north of Wellington, will be fully open to traffic before Christmas and Waka Kotahi wants to make sure people are ready for the changes the new state highway will bring.




www.nzta.govt.nz





south end: OpenStreetMap
north end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Shanxi, China

December 16, 2022*

Three urban rapid roads partially open to traffic in Taiyuan city. 
1) *4.0 kilometers* Longcheng Avenue Rapid Road (龙城大街快速化). The whole rapid road is 8km
West end: 37°46'42.88"N 112°39'24.05"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 37°46'32.12"N 112°42'4.64"E OpenStreetMap

2) *4.9 kilometers* Weiyu Rapid Road (榆路快速化).
North end: 37°45'31.37"N 112°42'26.20"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 37°42'54.93"N 112°42'33.32"E OpenStreetMap

3) *15.8 kilometers* Binhe East Rapid Road South extension phase 2 (滨河东路南延二期)
North end: 37°41'2.48"N 112°30'46.96"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 37°35'10.57"N 112°24'54.04"E OpenStreetMap

Source:


http://www.shanxidayuan.com/gsyl/jinzhong/5414.html







“一街两路”改造竣工通车 太原晋中一体化发展开启新篇章-新华网







sx.news.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Inner Mongolia, China

December 20, 2022

About 4 kilometers *Hohhot Jinsheng Elevated Rapid Road (呼和浩特金盛高架快速路) opens to traffic. The whole rapid road is 20.7 km.

North end: 40°45'34.07"N 111°42'47.09"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 40°44'4.38"N 111°44'1.09"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 呼和浩特金盛高架快速路通车 金海高架东延伸段桥面贯通_正北方网





金盛高架快速路通车-新闻中心-内蒙古新闻网







inews.nmgnews.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Liaoning, China

December 20, 2022

8.2 kilometers* Shenyang 4th Ring Rapid Road Qipanshan section (沈阳四环快速路棋盘山段) opens to traffic. This section includes 2.16km twin tube tunnel. The whole 4th Ring Road is 132 km long and it has not been access controlled yet. It will be upgraded to be a fully access controlled intelligent urban rapid road.

North end: 41°57'53.68"N 123°35'24.63"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 41°54'24.99"N 123°37'51.35"E OpenStreetMap

Source:





新建四环棋盘山段胜利通车 沈阳四环完成最后“拼图”


新建四环棋盘山段胜利通车 沈阳四环完成最后“拼图”



finance.sina.com.cn






https://www.toutiao.com/article/7145262753656111623/




https://www.toutiao.com/article/7179115402071491105/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China

December 21, 2022

66.6 kilometers* Bama-Pingxiang Expressway Bama to Tiandong section (巴马至凭祥高速公路巴马至田东) opens to traffic.

openstreetmap has no route shown yet.
North end: 24° 4'30.23"N 107°17'50.03"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 23°33'40.92"N 107°12'52.72"E OpenStreetMap









Source: 巴田高速公路建成通车，巴马至南宁行车时间可缩短1小时左右-广西新闻网


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7179589356796314151/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## Kemo

*S17, Poland*

2 km of S17 motorway has been opened on the eastern outskirts of Warsaw, between Zakręt and Lubelska interchange. It is the first section of the eastern part of Warsaw's motorway ringroad. It is a 2x3 concrete motorway.


Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Chris80678

*S61, Poland

22 December 2022*

24 km of expressway between Suwałki and the Lithuanian border at Budzisko has been opened.

This expressway is part of the Via Baltica route between Helsinki / Tallinn and Prague.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D35, Czechia

22 December 2022*

A 14.5 kilometer segment of the D35 motorway has been inaugurated today in Czechia. The new motorway is an extension of D35 from Časy to Ostrov. The new terminus is a temporary endpoint near Ostrov, just past the Ostrov exit.

D35 will be the second east-west motorway through the central regions of Czechia, farther north than D1. 






Ředitelství silnic a dálnic zprovozňuje dálnici D35 v úseku Časy – Ostrov - rsdweb


Zde jsou novinky z historie




www.rsd.cz













D35 se dál rozrůstá. Silničáři otevřeli úsek Časy-Ostrov







mdcr.cz





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A-32, Spain

22 December 2022*

A 17.2 kilometer extension of A-32 has been inaugurated today in Andalusia, Spain. The extension runs from Villacarrillo to Villanueva del Arzobispo. This project was actually started in 2009, but the contracts were terminated in 2010 during the financial crisis. At that time only some clearing and earthworks were done. The project was restarted in 2017, so it took another 5.5 years to complete it, indicating fairly slow progress.






Raquel Sánchez ratifica la apuesta por la A-32 con la apertura de un nuevo tramo en Jaén tras invertir 134,5 millones de euros | Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana







www.mitma.es





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*RN79, France

22 December 2022*

A 4 kilometer segment of N79 four lane voie _express_ upgrade has been put into service in Central France, between Col des Vaux and La Chapelle du Mont de France. This is a little ways west of Mâcon. The construction cost amounted to € 51.5 million. Construction took a little less than three years.






RCEA - RN79 – Mise en service de l’aménagement à 2 x 2 voies de la Section Col des Vaux – La Chapelle du Mont de France


La section de la RN79 entre le Col des Vaux et La Chapelle du Mont de France est mise en service à 2x2 voies à compter du jeudi 22 décembre 2022. Il (...)




www.bourgogne-franche-comte.developpement-durable.gouv.fr





West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Shandong, China

December 23, 2022

83.125 kilometers* of Weifang-Qingdao Expressway and *47.077 kilometers* of Weifang-Qingdao Expressway Connection Line (潍坊至青岛高速公路及连接线) open to traffic. Totally it is 130 km 2-way 6-lane expressway. It is the east part of new Jinan-Qingdao Expressway. The Jinan to Weifang section will open soon. It is also the first intelligent expressway in Shandong. The construction started in 2020 and half of year ahead of schedule to open.

Weifang-Qingdao Expressway
west end: 36°19'40.46"N 119°10'32.89"E OpenStreetMap
east end: 36°11'43.65"N 120° 3'21.78"E OpenStreetMap

Connection Line:
West end: 36°33'33.63"N 119° 4'55.44"E OpenStreetMap
east end: 36°34'55.05"N 119°33'25.38"E OpenStreetMap

Source:








潍坊至青岛公路建成通车，山东省高速公路通车里程超7800公里


潍坊至青岛公路建成通车，山东省高速公路通车里程超7800公里




k.sina.com.cn






https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_21283211










山东路桥中标63.07亿元潍坊至青岛公路及连接线工程项目--见道网


潍坊至青岛段高速公路主线工程及连接线工程作为济青中线的一部分，将全面按照智慧高速设计，通过人车路协同，云平台+人工智能，信息化管控等手段，打造成为集“智能管服，快速通行，安全保障，绿色节能，车路协同”为一体，在全国具有示范引领作用的智慧高速示范项目。




www.seetao.com


----------



## General Huo

*Chongqing, China

December 23, 2022

20.384 kilometers* Qianjiang Bypass Expressway (黔江过境高速公路) opens to traffic.

North end: 29°33'16.41"N 108°50'45.47"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 29°25'11.64"N 108°45'39.20"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 


http://cq.people.com.cn/n2/2022/1223/c365411-40241513.html




https://www.toutiao.com/article/7180225598789911092/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Shanghai, China

December 23, 2022

6.1 kilometers* Pudong Avenue Tunnel (浦东大道地道) opens to traffic. It connects the Yan'an East Road Tunnels on the west and makes an 8.4 km long continuous urban underground rapid road.

west end: 31°14'23.24"N 121°29'51.07"E OpenStreetMap
east end: 31°15'29.39"N 121°33'10.26"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 浦东大道地道工程于今天24时通车，上海7条公交线路有调整_上观新闻








上海浦东大道地道全线建成 将于12月23日24时通车


现状延安东路隧道浦东入口（银城中路匝道入口）将常态关闭，东向西越江车辆不再通过陆家嘴东路进入延安东路隧道越江，将通过浦东大道沿线万德路主入口、民生路和荣成路匝道入口进入浦东大道地道和延安东路隧道，具体如下： 1. 原经由陆家嘴环路和陆家嘴东路进入延安东路隧道的车辆将改走银城中路、银城路和荣成路至浦东大道右转从荣成路匝道进入浦东大道地道




yrd.huanqiu.com


----------



## cis logos

*23 December 2022

Bengkulu - Taba Penanjung, Bengkulu province, Indonesia*
A 17.6 km motorway between the city of Bengkulu and Taba Penanjung is opened to traffic in the island of Sumatra. It's part of Bengkulu - Lubuklinggau - Palembang toll road that will traverse the southern part of the island in the west to east axis. It's also the first motorway in the western coast of Sumatra.

Location
Western End
Eastern End








Resmi, Tol Bengkulu-Taba Penanjung Beroperasi Tanpa Tarif


Operasional tanpa tarif ini mulai diberlakukan setelah seremonial open traffic (pembukaan lalu lintas) perdana oleh Gubernur Bengkulu Rohidin Mersyah.




www.kompas.com


----------



## General Huo

I am going to take a vacation in Caribbean for a week. I will update after New Year.


----------



## HB07

*Cameroun*

July 2022 : Opening of the Kribi-Lolabé Motorway / 38 km


----------



## cis logos

*28 December 2022

Cisumdawu Section II and III, West Java, Indonesia*
A 21.1 km motorway to the northeast of Bandung metropolitan area is officially opened to traffic. These sections had been opened previously during Christmas and Eid to ease the traffic. It connects IC Pamulihan and IC Cimalaka. The construction to join this motorway with the Trans Java toll road in the north is ongoing. It will provide a second motorway link between Bandung and the northern coast of Java. There is a 472 m tunnel in section II.

Location
Southwestern End
Northeastern End








Tol Cisumdawu Seksi 2-3 Beroperasi, Wagub Jabar Klaim Waktu Tempuh Cileunyi-Sumedang 25 Menit


Jalan tol Cisumdawu Seksi 2 dan 3 tersebut menjadi alternatif kendaraan menuju Sumedang untuk menghindari jalur Cadas Pangeran.




bisnis.tempo.co


----------



## cis logos

I just realized about this motorway after rechecking the Indonesian Toll Road Regulatory Agency website and the news during that time.

*27 April 2022

Banda Aceh - Sigli Section II, Aceh, Indonesia*
A 6.26 km motorway was opened to traffic. It connects Jantho and Seulimeum in Aceh province. It's a part of the Trans Sumatra toll road.

Location 
Western End
Eastern End








Tanpa Uji Coba Gratis, Tol Sigli-Banda Aceh Seksi 2 Resmi Beroperasi Mulai Hari Ini Halaman all - Kompas.com


Jalan Tol Sigli-Banda Aceh Seksi 2 (Seulimeum-Jantho) resmi mulai beroperasi pada hari ini, Rabu (27/4/2022) sejak pukul 07.00 WIB. Cek tarifnya. Halaman all




money.kompas.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Expressway 500, South Korea

20 December 2022*

The 9.7 kilometer segment of the Ring Expressway of Gwangju in South Korea opened to traffic on 20 December. This is part of Expressway 500, which for now is a branch of Expressway 25 along the west side of Gwangju to National Route 49. It is located between the S.Gwangsan interchange and the S.Jangseong junction.









광주외곽 제3순환도로 광주-장성 구간 개통 "혼잡해소 기대" | 연합뉴스


(광주=연합뉴스) 박철홍 기자 = 광주외곽 제3 순환도로 중 광주-장성 구간이 20일 개통한다.




www.yna.co.kr





South end: OpenStreetMap
North end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Henan, China

December 26, 2022

There are 14 sections of expressway, 821 kilometers in total length open to traffic in one day in Henan province*. 

1) *61.2 kilometers* S26 Hebi-Huixian Expressway (S26 鹤壁至辉县高速).
East end: 35°40'2.07"N 114°15'50.21"E OpenStreetMap 
West end: 35°44'33.55"N 113°48'43.25"E OpenStreetMap

2) *69.754 kilometers* Xinxiang-Shanxi border Expressway (新晋高速公路块村营至营盘省界段). This section has a cluster 9 spiral tunnels in 3 levels to cross a mountain drop of 780 meters within 28 km. The longest one is 4457 meters Hankou Tunnel (韩口隧道).
West end: 35°42'35.17"N 113°29'29.02"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 35°44'33.55"N 113°48'43.25"E OpenStreetMap

3) *29.45 kilometers* Taihang Mountains Expressway Xinxiang section (沿太行高速新乡段)
NE end: 35°34'17.26"N 113°41'25.54"E OpenStreetMap 
SW end: 35°26'45.57"N 113°29'1.62"E OpenStreetMap

4) *33.9 kilometers* Puyang-Yangxin Expressway Puyang section phase 1 (濮阳-阳新高速濮阳段一期) 
North end: 35°47'6.34"N 115°18'41.64"E OpenStreetMap 
South end: 35°28'25.76"N 115°17'17.45"E OpenStreetMap

5) *59 kilometers* Puyang-Weihui Expressway Huaxian-Weihui section (濮阳至卫辉高速滑县至卫辉段)
West end: 35°25'32.00"N 114° 6'35.17"E OpenStreetMap 
East end: 35°28'48.84"N 114°42'49.62"E OpenStreetMap

6) *39 kilometers* Puyang-Weihui Expressway Puyang section (濮阳至卫辉高速濮阳段)
West end: 35°37'33.35"N 114°53'21.76"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 35°40'32.57"N 115°18'8.58"E OpenStreetMap

7) *58.5 kilometers* Lankao-Yuanyang Expressway Fengqiu-Yuanyang section (兰考至原阳高速封丘至原阳段)
West end: 34°58'44.69"N 113°49'52.40"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 34°59'51.76"N 114°32'51.15"E OpenStreetMap

8) *148.8 kilometers* G0424 Beijing-Wuhan Expressway (AKA Anyang-Luoshan Expressway) Shangcai-Luoshan section (G0424北京武汉高速公路/安阳至罗山高速上蔡至罗山段)
North end: 33°25'49.75"N 114°23'40.46"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 32° 8'52.61"N 114°35'7.02"E OpenStreetMap

9) *81.3 kilometers* Lianhuo Expressway-Erguang Expressway connection line, AKA Xin'an-Yinchuan Expressway (连霍二广高速联络线/新安至伊川高速) NW end: 34°45'37.41"N 112° 1'6.22"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 34°20'56.24"N 112°31'40.56"E OpenStreetMap

10) *52.7 kilometers* S57 Mianchi-Xichuan Expressway Xixia-Xichuan section (渑池至淅川高速西峡至淅川段), 
North end: 33°20'47.86"N 111°25'35.35"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 32°57'2.68"N 111°33'13.26"W OpenStreetMap

11) *13.4 kilometers* Zhengzhou-Xiaxia Expressway Shuanglong-Xixia section (郑州至西峡高速双龙至西峡段) 
North end: 33°26'9.61"N 111°31'22.92"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 33°20'47.86"N 111°25'35.35"E OpenStreetMap

12) *40.2 kilometers* S57 Mianchi-Xichuan Expressway Mianchi-Luoning section (S57 渑池至淅川高速渑池至洛宁段)
North end: 34°46'25.70"N 111°49'17.54"E OpenStreetMap 
South end: 34°25'32.38"N 111°45'46.79"E OpenStreetMap

13) *97.3 kilometers* Xuchang-Xinyang Expressway Zhounan-Hushan section (许昌至信阳高速周南互通至沪陕互通段) 
North end: 33°13'22.97"N 113°50'42.54"E OpenStreetMap 
South end: 32°28'5.89"N 113°51'56.04"E OpenStreetMap

14) *27.4 kilometers* Lianhuo Expressway-Hubei Expressway Connnection Line, AKA Lingbao SW Bypass Expressway (连霍呼北高速联络线/灵宝西南绕城高速公路).
NW end: 34°34'9.05"N 110°43'42.47"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 34°31'11.90"N 110°57'29.09"E OpenStreetMap 

Source: 河南14条高速公路集中通车，总里程突破8000公里_项目_太行_建设


----------



## General Huo

*Yunnan, China

December 26, 2022*

1) *28.8 kilometers* S71 Zhaotong City Zhaoyang District West Ring Expressway (昭通昭阳西环高速公路) opens to traffic.
North end: 27°25'31.49"N 103°45'41.02"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 27°15'11.16"N 103°37'38.34"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 出发！今天昭通昭阳西环高速公路通车啦！一睹芳容→

*December 30, 2022*

2) *90.5 kilometers *S22 Dali-Yangbi-Yunlong Expressway (大理至漾濞至云龙高速公路) open to traffic. The longest tunnel is 4600 meters Xiluo Tunnel (西罗坪隧道). In addition, 22.14 kilometers Yunlong Connection opens at same time, which is 2-way 4-lane 1st grade highway.
NW end: 25°52'40.14"N 99°29'16.98"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 25°34'43.42"N 100° 2'51.73"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 大漾云高速全线建成通车，大理州实现县县通高_中国网








这条高速公路今天通车！云龙县到大理市仅需1小时


这条高速公路今天通车！云龙县到大理市仅需1小时




k.sina.com.cn





3) *50.27 kilometers* S25 Kunming-Tangdian Expressway (昆明至倘甸高速公路) open to traffic.
North end: 25°32'16.59"N 102°39'24.81"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 25° 6'28.53"N 102°40'36.49"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 喜讯！昆倘高速公路顺利通车12月30日起正式收费运营_云南看点_社会频道_云南网

4) *31.67 kilometers* G4216 Chengdu-Lijiang Expressway Huaping section (G4216蓉丽高速华坪段) opens to traffic. It includes 11,335 meter long Yingpanshan Tunnel (营盘山隧道) 。
West end: 26°30'35.96"N 101° 0'29.07"E https://osm.org/go/5DvnGiGU-?m=
East end: 26°34'27.00"N 101°17'39.69"E https://osm.org/go/5JFQxQTR-?m=
Source: https://www.yn.gov.cn/ztgg/zxylcyfzqy/zdxmjsp/zdxmgztj/202212/t20221231_252507.html

*January 1, 2023*

5) *14.265 kilometers* S15 Luoping-Badahe (Guangxi border) Expressway (罗平至八大河高速公路大水井至八大河段) opens to traffic. It crosses Nanpan River by Badahe Bridge and connects to Xilin-Tianlin Expressway in Guangxi Province which opened days ago.
North end: 24°46'31.75"N 104°26'30.61"E https://osm.org/go/5I0lcPm1-?m=
South end 24°39'51.07"N 104°29'32.49"E https://osm.org/go/5I0hrcCF-?m=
Source: http://yn.yunnan.cn/system/2023/01/01/032408685.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*Beijing, China

December 31, 2022

11.753 kilometers* Beijing-Xiong'an Expressway Beijing section (雄安高速公路北京段六环至市界段) opens to traffic. It is 8-lane expressway from South 6th Ring Expressway to Hebei and 15 km more up north to 5th Ring Road yet to open soon.
North end: 39°41'40.57"N 116°11'58.62"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 39°33'22.98"N 116°10'54.02"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 50分钟到雄安！京雄高速（北京段）六环至市界段通车


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7183169650648154635/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo

*Sichuan, China

December 30, 2022*

1) *78.452 kilometers* S81 Dechang-Huili Expressway (德昌至会理高速公路) opens to traffic
North end: 27°12'50.65"N 102°17'53.49"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 26°35'39.80"N 102°17'24.87"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 凉山德会高速12月30日通车！西昌至会理车程不到2小时，记者提前试跑_高速公路_德昌_红星

2) *30 kilometers* Yibin-Panzhihua Jinsha River Expressway (宜宾至攀枝花沿金沙江高速公路会东至会理段) opens to traffic
West end: 26°35'39.80"N 102°17'24.87"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 26°37'1.86"N 102°33'2.83"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 大国重器看凉山| 迈入高速时代!德昌至会理、沿江高速会理至会东段通车_四川在线

3) *23 kilometers *S18 Guangyuan-Pingwu Expressway Pingwu section (广元至平武高速公路平武段) opens to traffic.
West end: 32°22'15.65"N 104°34'51.15"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 32°23'44.27"N 104°42'51.11"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 结束不通高速的历史！广平、九绵高速平武段正式通车_施工_平武县_高速公路

4) *66 kilometers* G8513 Jiuzhaigou-Mianyang Expressway Baima to Pingwu section (九寨沟至绵阳高速平武互通至白马互通段) opens to traffic. There are many long tunnels in this section, including 6,744 meters long Muzuo Tunnel (木座隧道), 5,167 meters long Suoguxiuzhai Tunnel (索古修寨隧道) and 4,826 meters long Pingwu Tunnel (平武隧道)
North end: 32°45'12.04"N 104°18'6.86"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 32°22'15.65"N 104°34'51.15"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 四川九寨沟至绵阳高速平武段、沿江高速会理至会东段建成通车

5) *22 kilometers* S66 Ebian-Hanyuan Expressway Ebian to Jinkouhe section (峨眉至汉源高速公路峨边至金口河段). 93.7% of this section is built on tunnels and bridges. The long tunnels are 8.1 km Jinkouhe Tunnel (金口河隧道) , which is 1317 meters deep and 5.0km Yingjiping Tunnel (营基坪隧道).
West end: 29°13'26.47"N 103° 4'28.06"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 29°15'48.34"N 103°16'25.32"E OpenStreetMap
*35 kilometers* S66 Ebian-Hanyuan Expressway Hanyuan to Wushidaqiao section (峨眉至汉源高速公路汉源至乌史大桥镇段) open to traffic. The long tunnels are 7.1km long Dayan Tunnel (大岩隧道), 5.9km Wusihe Tunnel (乌斯河隧道),
West end: 29°13'26.47"N 103° 4'28.06"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 29°15'48.34"N 103°16'25.32"E OpenStreetMap
The middle section between these 2 opened one has longest tunnel, the 12km Daxiagu Tunnel (大峡谷隧道)
Source: 金口河迎来首条高速 小凉山彝区全面进入乐山一小时交通圈_四川在线








12月29日24时起，峨汉高速峨边至金口河段通车试运营！


12月29日24时起，峨汉高速峨边至金口河段通车试运营！




k.sina.com.cn





6) *11 kilometers* Yibin-Weixing Expressway Gongxian Connection Line (宜宾至威信高速珙县连接线段) opens to traffic.
West end: 28°30'1.83"N 104°45'23.96"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 28°27'59.85"N 104°51'41.94"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 资讯详情








国社@四川｜四川6条高速公路建成通车 高速公路通车里程突破9000公里-新华网


12月30日，四川省德昌至会理高速公路全线、 沿江高速会理至会东段、 广元至平武高速平武段、 峨眉至汉源高速部分路段、九寨沟至绵阳高速平武段、宜宾至威信高速珙县连接线段等六条高速公路建成通车，沿途多个县（区、市）结束不通高速历史，四川高速通车运营里程突破9000公里。




sc.news.cn





*December 31, 2022*

7) *50 kilometers *G0615 Delingha-Barkam/Maerkang Expressway Aba section (G0615德令哈—马尔康高速公路 川青交界至阿坝县城) opens to traffic.
NW end: 33°14'4.62"N 101°28'14.90"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 32°53'8.55"N 101°42'53.07"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 四川青海实现高速公路连接：久治至马尔康高速试通车50公里_直击现场_澎湃新闻-The Paper


----------



## General Huo

*Anhui, China

December 26, 2022*

1) About *6 kilometers* Hefei Susong Rapid Road (宿松快速路) opens to traffic.
North end: 31°45'53.03"N 117°16'26.00"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31°42'6.02"N 117°14'18.07"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 168天完成主线桥放行，宿松路项目创造市政高架快速路建设的“合肥新速度”_中安在线

*December 30, 2022*

2) *25.54 kilometers* G4012 Liyang-Ningde Expressway Huangshan to Qiandaohu section (溧阳至宁德高速公路黄山至千岛湖安徽段) opens to traffic.
West end: 29°53'18.94"N 118°32'41.43"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 29°45'21.02"N 118°45'0.62"E OpenStreetMap

3)* 101 kilometers *G0321 Dezhou-Shangrao Expressway Hefei to Lvting section (德上高速合肥至吕亭南段) opens to traffic,
North end: 31°53'55.97"N 116°47'22.16"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31° 5'22.94"N 117° 2'21.70"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 安徽三条高速通车，经过你的家乡吗？

*December 31, 2022*

4)* 17.65 kilometers* G312 National Highway in Liu'an is upgraded to access-controlled 6-lane urban rapid road (G312 合六界至六安迎宾大道交口段快速化)
West end: 31°45'14.49"N 116°33'15.14"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 31°46'49.46"N 116°43'48.93"E OpenStreetMap
Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7183844899237102139

*January 3, 2023*

5)* 3.6 kilometers* Wuhu Changjiang Elevated Rapid Road (芜湖长江路高架) opens to traffic.
North end: 31°22'21.03"N 118°21'28.99"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31°20'33.96"N 118°21'35.85"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 长江路高架今日通车，5月底将与芜湖长江三桥联通！


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7184250932644086327


----------



## General Huo

*Shandong, China

December 25, 2022

1) 66.9 kilometers* Puyang-Yangxin Expressway Heze section (濮阳至阳新高速公路菏泽段) opens to traffic
North end: 35°28'25.76"N 115°17'17.45"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 34°51'29.27"N 115°18'17.85"Ehttps://osm.org/go/5wPrs7w?m=
Source: 濮新高速公路菏泽段正式通车运营_阳新_濮阳_山东





濮新高速公路菏泽段正式通车运营 - 新华网客户端


12月25日，濮阳至阳新高速公路菏泽段正式通车运营，这是山东省今年建成通车的第7条高速公路。 图为濮新高速公路路貌。 濮阳至阳新高速公路起自河南濮阳，经河南、山东、安徽到达湖北阳新，全长约700公里，途经23个县市。本次开通的濮新高速菏泽段全线位于菏泽市境内，自北向南经过菏泽市鄄城县、牡丹区、鲁西新区、曹县，全长66.9公里，采用双向四车道高速公路标准建设，设计时速120公里/小时，共建有匝道收费站四处，服务区两处。 图为曹州枢纽互通。...




my-h5news.app.xinhuanet.com





*December 26, 2022

2) 4.6 kilometers* Qingdao Liaoyang Rapid Road (青岛辽阳路快速路) opens to traffic.
West end: 36° 5'48.55"N 120°23'39.44"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 36° 6'52.36"N 120°26'19.96"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 双向6车道！辽阳路快速路通车_海尔_胶州湾_劲松

*December 30, 2022

3) 58.9 kilometers* G9911 Jinan Metropolitan Expressway West Ring Liuqiao to Zhangxia section (G9911济南绕城高速公路二环线西环刘桥至张夏段) opens to traffic.
North end: 36°40'33.87"N 116°34'39.08"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 36°21'50.57"N 116°53'53.13"E OpenStreetMap

*4) 40.2 kilometers* section of Jinan-Qingdao Middle Expressway Changshen (济南至潍坊高速公路长深至潍日段) opens to traffic
West end: 36°32'19.27"N 118°37'21.15"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 36°32'41.75"N 119° 2'48.20"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 刚刚，山东高速公路通车里程突破8000公里！_建设_项目_济南


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China

December 26, 2022

1） 38.8 kilometers* S1 Guangzhou-Lianjiang Expressway Huadu to Conghua section (广连高速公路花都至从化段) opens to traffic.
North end: 23°46'1.45"N 113°20'34.21"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 23°27'5.95"N 113°22'16.47"E OpenStreetMap

*2） 6.3 kilometers* Chaozhou East Connection Expressway (潮州东联络线)
North end: 23°42'29.54"N 116°45'53.76"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 23°39'26.64"N 113°22'16.47"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 广东这2条高速，今日通车！_高速公路_潮州_宁莞


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M2, Azerbaijan

5 January 2023*

A second stage of the M2 upgrade in western Azerbaijan has been completed, a 40 kilometer stretch between Gəncə and Zəyəm. This stretch of M2 has been upgraded to a motorway, partially on its existing alignment and partially with bypasses. 

Another 42 kilometer segment between Zəyəm and Qırılı was reported to be completed on 20 September 2022. The remaining 48 kilometers between Qırılı and the border with Georgia is still under construction. 

The upgrade of M2 in western Azerbaijan has higher standards than the duplication in Central Azerbaijan. M2 in western Azerbaijan is a fully controlled-access highway.









Gəncə-Qazax-Gürcüstan sərhədi yolunun Gəncə-Zəyəm-Qırılı hissəsinin tikintisi yekunlaşıb VİDEO/FOTO


Gəncə-Qazax-Gürcüstan sərhədi yolunun Gəncə-Zəyəm-Qırılı hissəsinin tikintisi yekunlaşıb VİDEO/FOTO




www.aayda.gov.az





East end: OpenStreetMap
West end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Guangxi, China*
Several expressways, about 665 km in total, opened to traffic recently in Guangxi, total opened expressways in Guangxi reach to more than 8,000 kilometers.

*December 26, 2022

1) 75 kilometers* Tian'e-Beihai Expressway Bama to Pingguo section (天峨至北海高速公路巴马至平果段) opens to traffic. It connects to G7522 Pingguo to Nanning section which opened a week ago. This section should also be part of G7522 Guiyang-Beihai Expressway. I haven't seen such report yet. It is also a 6-lane expressway, same as G7522.
NW end: 23°55'48.73"N 107°28'50.71"E
SE end: 23°24'27.40"N 107°46'43.92"E
Source: 广西巴马至平果段高速公路正式建成通车








又一条高速公路通车！巴马加入南宁两小时交通圈_巴平_平果_广西


12月26日，天峨（黔桂界）至北海高速公路（巴马至平果段）（以下简称巴平高速公路）正式建成通车，长寿之乡巴马加入首府南宁两小时交通圈。现在，巴平高速公路通车， 两条高速公路共同作用，长寿之乡巴马、百色市红色…




www.sohu.com





*December 29, 2022

2) 104.9 kilometers* S26 Nandan-Tian'e Expressway (南丹至天峨高速公路) opens to traffic.
West end: 25° 5'42.39"N 106°41'58.24"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 24°59'41.50"N 107°36'42.33"E OpenStreetMap

*3) 191.26 kilometers* Tianlin-Xilin Expressway (田林至西林高速公路) opens to traffic.
West end: 24°39'51.07"N 104°29'32.49"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 24°25'17.42"N 106° 5'9.49"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 当代广西网 -- 田林至西林高速公路建成通车








全区县县通高速公路暨南丹至天峨、田林至西林高速公路通车活动举行


全区县县通高速公路暨南丹至天峨、田林至西林高速公路通车活动举行




k.sina.com.cn





*4) 125.65 kilometers* S50 Pubei-Beiliu Expressway (浦北至北流高速公路) opens to traffic.
West end: 22°13'33.50"N 109°29'57.40"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 22°14'5.64"N 110°42'16.08"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 

*5) 66 kilometers* in total of S30 Hezhou-Bama Expressway, including 26.94 kilometers Mengshan to Xiangzhou section, 45.8 km Xiangzhou to Laibin section (贺州至巴马高速公路蒙山至象州段) opens to traffic. The whole Mengshan to Xiangzhou to Laibin is 136km, 47.8 km opened a year ago, and 22.2 km will open in June, 2023.


*6) 101.7 kilometers* S30 Hezhou-Bama Expressway Laibin to Du'an section (贺州至巴马高速公路蒙山至象州段) opens to traffic. the rest of 31.7 km will open in June 2023.

This is the whole section of Mengshan-Xiangzhou-Laibin-Du'an:
West end: 24° 0'14.30"N 108°23'38.70"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 24°18'15.21"N 110°25'27.68"E https://osm.org/go/5KzBKSWV--?m=
Source: 





贺巴高速公路参考资料


百度百科是一部内容开放、自由的网络百科全书，旨在创造一个涵盖所有领域知识，服务所有互联网用户的中文知识性百科全书。在这里你可以参与词条编辑，分享贡献你的知识。




baike.baidu.com


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China

December 26, 2022

1) 12.32 kilometers* Xuzhou Chengdong Elevated Rapid Road (徐州城东大道高架快速路) opens to traffic.
West end: 34°15'48.07"N 117°13'13.94"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 34°16'59.37"N 117°20'46.30"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 徐州市两项重点交通工程将于12月26日通车








壮观！城东大道高架快速路，今天通车！和平路隧道也将实现通车


壮观！城东大道高架快速路，今天通车！和平路隧道也将实现通车




k.sina.com.cn





*December 28, 2022

2) About 11.8 kilometers* Nanjing Heyan Road Yangtse River Tunnel and Heyan-Hongshan Rapid Road (和燕路过江通道、红山路—和燕路快速化) opens to traffic. The Yangtse River tunnels is 4.215 km long, making another rapid road to cross Yangtse River in urban Nanjing City without any traffic lights. This section completes the last piece of "#" shape inner city rapid road system.
North end: 32°10'25.04"N 118°47'21.53"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 32° 4'55.50"N 118°48'15.14"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 城北交通重大利好！南京红山路—和燕路快速化改造工程正式通车 另外三大工程也开通了

*December 29, 2022

3) 22.5 kilometers* S21 Yancheng-Sheyang Expressway (盐城至射阳高速公路) opens to traffic.
West end: 33°40'24.41"N 120° 8'49.73"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 33°44'12.35"N 120°20'47.20"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 盐射高速今天上午正式通车_建设_高速公路_射阳县

*January 3, 2023

4) 11.51 kilometers* Suqian City Beijing Urban Rapid Road (宿迁市北京路快速化) opens to traffic.
West end: 33°55'14.15"N 118°14'52.29"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 33°55'53.42"N 118°23'20.73"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 宿迁：交通工程建设“兔”飞猛进 - 时政 - 西楚网-宿迁综合门户网站,国内有影响的地市重点新闻网站





再添一环快速路！宿迁市北京路快速化改造工程通车运营







www.yzwb.net


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangsu, China* 

*January 3, 2023* 

5) *6.082 kilometers* Zhangjiagang East 3rd Ring Rapid Road south section (张家港市东三环南段) opens to traffic.
North end: 31°51'49.56"N 120°37'16.91"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31°48'40.35"N 120°36'6.10"E OpenStreetMap
Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7185063128303321656





张家港市东三环南段新建工程正式通车 - 企业 - 中工网


原标题：张家港市东三环南段新建工程正式通车 工人日报-中工网记者 黄洪涛 通讯员 孔祥力 陈坤 1月3日，江苏省张家港站客运枢纽配套设施PPP项目取得重大进展，张家港市东三环南段新建工程举行建成通车仪式，标志着该子项目全面进入通车运营阶段。 东三环新泾路互通（航拍） 东三环南段（张杨公路至苏虞张公路段）新建工程是张家港站客运枢纽PPP项目的重要组成部分



www.workercn.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Jiangxi, China

December 29, 2022

1） 213.3 kilometers* Yichun-Jinggangshan-Suichuan Expressway (宜春井冈山遂川高速公路) opens to traffic.
North end: 27°53'58.13"N 114°20'28.06"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 26°19'14.33"N 114°18'25.87"E OpenStreetMap

*2） 40.747 kilometers* G0321 Dezhou-Shangrao Expressway Anhui border to Wuyuan section (G0321德州至上饶高速公路赣皖界至婺源段) opens to traffic.
North end: 29°31'6.99"N 117°48'26.58"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 29°15'18.13"N 117°46'30.40"E OpenStreetMap

*3） 26.85 kilometers* Xunwu-Longchuan Expressway Jiangxi section (寻乌至龙川高速公路江西境内段) opens to traffic.
NE end: 24°50'6.53"N 115°43'14.86"E OpenStreetMap
SW end: 24°43'39.69"N 115°31'51.48"E OpenStreetMap

Source: 江西四条高速公路建成通车 高速公路通车总里程达6731公里


----------



## General Huo

*Hebei, China

December 30, 2022

1） 9.3 kilometers *Shijiangzhuang-Hengshui Expressway Jinggang'ao Interchange to Tuntou section (石衡高速京港澳互通至屯头互通段) opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane expressway. The whole section of Shijiangzhuang-Hengshui Expressway will be built in 2023.
West end: 37°56'15.95"N 114°44'31.45"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 37°54'30.50"N 114°50'13.85"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 省会到衡水高速将实现40分钟通达！石衡高速公路京港澳互通至屯头互通段建成通车

*2） 11.65 kilometers *Tianjin-Shijiangzhuang Expressway Shijiazhuang Airport connection Line (津石高速机场连接线) opens to traffic.
North end: 38°15'32.80"N 114°42'46.24"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 38° 9'12.77"N 114°41'52.80"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 津石高速机场连接线通车 藁城到石家庄机场再增一条快速通道_项目_建设_区域





津石高速机场连接线项目今天顺利通车


河北网络广播电视台,河北广播电视台




www.hebtv.com










通车！通车！通车！通车！石家庄传来4个好消息_澎湃号·媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper


好消息传来 石家庄4个交通建设项目 正式通车 一起来看 ↓↓↓ 石家庄复兴大街市政化改造 又有新进展 2022年12月30日，记者从石家庄交投集团获悉，复兴大街




www.thepaper.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China

December 30, 2022

1) 24.1 kilometers* S29 Lin'an-Jiande Expressway Qianqiuguan to Yuqian section (S29临安至建德高速公路千秋关隧道至於潜枢纽段) opens to traffic.
North end: 30°21'45.35"N 119°16'38.43"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 30°10'39.50"N 119°21'41.45"E OpenStreetMap
Source:


http://zj.people.com.cn/n2/2022/1230/c370990-40249247.html



*2) 3.3 kilometers* Shaoxing Yuedong Rapid Road (绍兴越东快速路前赵大桥至涂山东路以南)
North end: 30° 0'38.04"N 120°37'15.95"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 29°58'49.65"N 120°37'24.99"E OpenStreetMap

*3) 2.1 kilometers* Lvyun Elevated Rapid Road (绍兴绿云高架路山会大道至洋江西路段) open to traffic.
North end: 30° 3'1.84"N 120°32'39.05"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 30° 2'24.18"N 120°32'48.86"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 就在今天！绍兴两条快速路传来喜讯_高架路_施工_山会

*4) 12.2 kilometers* Taizhou Nanshan to Yangyu Rapid Road (台州市路桥南山至洋屿公路) open to traffic. The 4.85 kilometers Xiaowang to Yangyu is elevated. It is also part of Taizhou 2nd Ring Road south section.
West end: 28°33'53.70"N 121°20'40.62"E
East end: 28°32'25.51"N 121°25'44.62"E
Source: 今天！台州市路桥南山至洋屿公路、肖王至洋屿高架桥正式通车（原机场高架快速路）_腾讯新闻


https://www.toutiao.com/article/7185090595239658024



*January 4, 2023

5) 68.046 kilometers* G4012 Liyang-Ningde Expressway Jingning to Wencheng section (溧阳至宁德高速公路景宁至文成段) opens to traffic. Tunnels and bridges are 87.5% of this road. The longest tunnels is 6.602 km Yemajian #1 Tunnel (叶麻尖一号隧道).
North end: 27°59'53.92"N 119°37'43.26"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 27°46'26.34"N 120° 6'30.34"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 景文高速通车 100秒带你看“浙江之最”如何建成-新华网








浙江省首条景区化高速公路——景文高速公路通车


浙江省首条景区化高速公路——景文高速公路通车




k.sina.com.cn









“浙南天路”景文高速正式通车_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper


12月30日晚10点，溧阳至宁德高速公路（G4012）浙江景宁至文成段正式通车。这标志着浙西南革命老区又新增了一条出海新通道，这也将成为长三角区域“闽浙赣”地区




www.thepaper.cn





*January 6, 2023

6) 9.7 kilometers *Huzhou Inner Ring Rapid Road (湖州市内环快速路港湖大桥西桥堍—七里亭路) opens to traffic.
NE end: 30°53'13.17"N 120° 6'20.09"E
SW end: 30°51'56.64"N 120° 4'4.23"E
Source: 湖州内环快速路今日正式全线通车！


----------



## General Huo

*Chongqing, China

December 30, 2022

1) 30 kilometers* G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway Chongqing Jimin to Chengkou county section (G69银百高速城口鸡鸣至县城段) opens traffic. The tunnels and bridges are 98% of this section, including 7.66 km Qiganshan Tunnel (旗杆山隧道) and 7.452 km Jiming Tunnel (鸡鸣隧道), . 
North end: 31°55'52.80"N 108°42'2.63"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31°41'56.20"N 108°37'3.90"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 银百高速城开段建成通车 重庆实现“县县通高速”_城口县_施工_条件

*2) 43.7 kilometers *Hechuan-Bishan-Jiangjin Expressway Hechuan to Bishan section (合川璧山江津高速公路合川城南枢纽至璧山西段) opens to traffic. The opened expressways in Chongqing are more than 4000 km.
North end: 29°54'45.98"N 106°15'18.60"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 29°33'53.34"N 106° 8'24.21"E OpenStreetMap
Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7182799335820657207





重庆合璧津高速公路合川至璧山段建成通车_施工_枢纽_项目


此外，该项目始终坚持高起点、高标准、高质量、高效率建设，把“创优质、树品牌、增效益、争第一“作为奋斗目标，进度、安全、质量、效益均处在全线领先水平，路基施工段、T梁预制场等工点更是成为全线施工的榜样…




www.sohu.com





*January 1, 2023

3) 6.4 kilometers* Chongqing Science Avenue Beibei section (重庆科学大道北碚段) opens to traffic.
North end: 29°47'56.57"N 106°25'20.76"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 29°44'45.82"N 106°23'12.49"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 科学大道北碚段2023年1月1日零时通车_重庆市人民政府网








科学大道北碚段2023年1月1日零时通车


科学大道北碚段2023年1月1日零时通车



cq.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Gansu, China

December 31, 2022

71 kilometers* 2 sections of Wudu-Jiuzhaigou Expressway (武都至九寨沟高速公路桔柑互通立交至临江互通立交、文县东互通立交至石鸡坝互通立交) open to traffic. The whole expressway is 100 km and 82.3% are tunnels and bridges. There is 12.334 km long Gaoloushan Tunnel (高楼山隧道) Tunnel between these 2 opened sections, which is still under construction.
Jugan to Linjiang section:
North end: 33°16'56.55"N 105° 6'30.42"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 33° 5'11.33"N 104°56'26.99"E OpenStreetMap
Wenxian to Shijiba section:
West end: 33° 3'25.98"N 104°25'40.12"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 32°55'32.64"N 104°43'34.53"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 甘肃一高速公路通车！1.5小时可到九寨沟_澎湃号·媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper


武都至九寨沟高速公路区间通车


----------



## General Huo

*Inner Mongolia, China

December 25, 2022

38.1 kilometers* Hohhot 3rd Ring Rapid Road (呼和浩特市三环快速路) opens to traffic. 31.1 km of it is elevated. The whole Hohhot 3rd Ring Rapid Road is 87.8 km. The rest parts use existing new G110 Highway and City Ring Expresssway.
NW end: 40°47'4.55"N 111°30'17.79"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 40°47'27.68"N 111°52'23.28"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 呼和浩特三环路通车 总长87.8公里





内蒙古呼和浩特市三环路通车 总长87.8公里


内蒙古呼和浩特市三环路通车 总长87.8公里



finance.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Qinghai, China

January 3, 2023

17.1 kilometers* G213 Ledu to Hualong Expressway Ledu to Qutan section (G213乐都至化隆高速公路乐都至瞿昙段) opens to traffic.
North end: 36°28'3.23"N 102°25'36.48"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 36°21'18.94"N 102°18'27.19"E OpenStreetMap
Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7181614241684652576/


青海乐化公路等5个交通重点项目建成通车_央广网


----------



## General Huo

*Hubei, China

January 6, 2023

1) 41.079 kilometers* Shiyan-Xichuan Expressway Hubei section (十堰至淅川高速公路湖北段) opens to traffic. The Danjiangkou Reservoir Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge with main span of 760 meters.
North section: 32°45'40.21"N 111°28'3.43"E OpenStreetMap
South section: 32°29'25.70"N 111°11'38.75"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 十淅高速公路（湖北段）正式通车-新华网

*2) 31.635 kilometers* S63 Xiangyang Bypass Expressway South section (襄阳绕城高速公路南段) opens to traffic
West end: 31°53'51.56"N 112° 4'8.33"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 32° 0'16.57"N 112°21'14.69"E OpenStreetMap

*3) 47.869 kilometers* Zaoyang-Qianjiang Expressway Xiangyang north section (枣阳至潜江高速公路襄阳北段) opens to traffic
North end: 32°23'12.53"N 112°55'39.86"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 31°59'26.74"N 112°49'27.06"E OpenStreetMap
Source: http://www.hubei.gov.cn/hbfb/rdgz/202301/t20230107_4479363.shtml


----------



## General Huo

*Hainan, China

December 28, 2022

1) 13.73 kilometers* G15 Shenyang-Haikou Expressway Haikou section (G15沈海高速公路海口段) opens to traffic
North end: 20° 2'34.21"N 110° 9'20.92"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 19°56'10.21"N 110°10'35.90"E OpenStreetMap

*2) 121.36 kilometers* National Highway G360 Wenchang-Lingao Expressway (国道G360文昌至临高公路) opens to traffic.
West end: 19°52'1.69"N 109°45'13.76"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 19°33'49.78"N 110°45'13.44"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 海南这5条公路今日通车！还有这些交通项目开工建设_腾讯新闻








今天海南5条公路通车！还有这些交通项目开工建设→


今天海南5条公路通车！还有这些交通项目开工建设→




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Guangdong, China

January 6, 2023

3 kilometers* Foshan Longxiang Bridge and connection roads Longpan to Shalong Road section (佛山市龙翔大桥及引道工程龙畔互通立交至沙龙路互通立交) opens to traffic. It is part of Foshan 1st Ring Rapid Road West Extension and is an urban rapid road with 15 km long. 
SW end: 22°52'48.78"N 112°54'5.92"E OpenStreetMap
NE end: 22°56'14.85"N 113° 1'26.76"E OpenStreetMap
Source: https://www.toutiao.com/article/7185512271437955640


高明⇋禅城只需30分钟以内！这座大桥近期通车- 佛山资讯网


----------



## General Huo

*Heilongjiang, China

January 7, 2023

120 kilometers* Harbin-Zhaoyuan Expressway (哈尔滨-肇源高速公路) opens to traffic.
West end: 45°36'3.38"N 125° 3'17.36"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 45°49'28.40"N 126°24'29.69"E OpenStreetMap
Source: 哈尔滨-肇源高速公路正式开通！经过大庆市这些地方


----------

